# May 2007 it is December already



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Check in lets us know how you are doing.

Can you believe 7 months old already or soon to be.







:
Anyone else finding their baby is growing way to fast?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I














. (aka subbing the new thread)

and I second the







:










eta:<<<<<<<<<<<<WHO DID THAT? BWAHAHAHA. THAT'S THE MOST AWESOME THING EVER!!!!

Thanks!

Editing again because I forgot to actually sub the thread I was so excited. And then discovering that I set my default to autosub the thread. Dee-dee-dee.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I can't believe it's been almost 7 months already! Our babies are growing up way too fast!

Kade is sitting well, jumps in my lap all the time, babbles, says "hi" now, gives kisses, lays on my shoulder and says "awww"(usually when I get home from work







), he isn't crawling but he will sit on his hands and knees for a minute. I am loving him right now, he is so much fun!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

happy december, everyone!

ezra fell asleep with daddy this morning which is a miracle! dh used to be able to put him to sleep when he took a bink but now that he's refusing it, i've been the sole putter-to-sleeper. dad & son have been upstairs in the la-z-boy for almost an hour. woo hoo! (and i was able to clean, organize & rearrange the study....i'm a chronic rearranger & organizer ~ it makes me happy & i function better without clutter. don't get me wrong....we have a lot of shtuff sitting around but i like everything to have it's place.
















we're expecting an ice storm today. it's dreary outside & freezing cold! i skipped my homeopathy study group this morning & am so glad i did because i'm really looking forward to the tie dye party my friend organized & i really don't like to be oversheduled. i'm still in my robe with nasty hair that desperately needs washing (along with the rest of my body) but i've been productive & i feel cozy.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

:

subbing


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Hello December! I have to go help dh in his studio today







More later


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

wow, dec already. the year's almost over!!







: I feel like I'm still catching my breath from seeing the positive pregnancy test in '06, in some ways!









Claire is tons of fun as well--I hope I am taking enough pics and writing enough down in her baby book...spending enough time just cuddling on her, and all my kids







this time goes so fast, before we know it, we'll have toddlers!







Or teenagers....







!

On to more pleasant thoughts....









Ooh, I'm jealous, a homeopathy class and a tie dye party both sound enormously fun! I would love to overschedule myself if it was for stuff like that!









gtg bbl


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Iris turned six months old today! She was at the ped. for her 6 month visit yesterday and has doubled her birth weight to 17 lbs. 6 oz. She is also 28 1/2 inches tall, which puts her at the 99th percentile for height! Dh and I are both pretty tall (5'8" and 6'1"), and it looks like DD will be, too.

She popped TWO teeth this week...bottom left on Monday and bottom right on Wednesday. Ped. said it looks the top two are ready to break through any day.

I took this adorable picture of Iris and her cousin this morning. Iris was on her tummy trying to scoot and her cousin kept offering words of encouragement: "Move, baby! Move!" She finally asked to hold her and I got this shot:
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1356.jpg


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

subbing


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

all i have to say is, the april '07 ddc always has the most action! let's talk it up, mamas, and up our posts.









i've never actually lurked on another ddc....what are they talking about over there?

why don't my children sleep? it's 9:30 & my almost 3 y/o is saying something to me from the top of the stairs & ezra is crawling around at my feet.


----------



## jldumm (Sep 6, 2006)

hiya just checking in. i only have a sec cause i have a crazy mover non sleeper and she is trying to hijak this post.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey y'all. I grew up in Florida - that's where I got the y'all. I haven't lived there since '95 (







man that's a long time ago) but I will always say y'all.

I found a pair of longies I knit a while back - like a year and a half ago I guess when I was knitting a bunch testing a pattern I was developing. They fit Henry pretty well, so he had those on all day today. Now I want to knit him a few more pairs, and actually knit to his measurements and everything with extra high waist to keep his tummy extra warm.

I am blaming yesterday and today's excessive drool and maybe a bit of a fever on more teething. I guess we're doing the fast and furious method of teething because man he's not really getting a break!

My husband got Guitar Hero III today and is attempting to be reasonable about only playing it a bit. Ha. Well, at least Delia likes watching him play and you can pause mid-song so he won't completely ignore Henry.









That E2L is SO not up my alley, but I do need to get more active and lose some weight. Delia and I have been doing a few Sun Salutations each morning. Feels good just to get stretched out and that helps me to move well during the day.

I am tired of my evenings. Henry's taking a while to get to sleep the last few days. While I'm doing that my husband is trying to get Delia to sleep but it usually ends up I get her to sleep after Henry's asleep. Then I get about 20 minutes after she falls asleep before he's awake again and by the time he's back asleep it's 11 PM and all I want to do is sit around with my eyes half closed. Just a bit of complaining from me - I feel better already.









December?! How did this happen!? Henry will be seven months tomorrow. Crazy.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Happy December everyone!! I can't believe its Christmas time already?!?!







: Elise is already 7mths old (Nov 26th) and its so hard to believe our babies are getting so big already. She is trying very hard to crawl she probably would be crawling by now if she was put on the floor more or if she liked being on her belly . She likes to sit much more than get up on all fours. She has 2 teeth and loves chewing on carrots (I give her whole carrots to teeth on). She is a great sleeper, she is our only sleeper the other 2 girls still (14 & 5) get up at night







:.

We had a great day today. It was our oldest 14th







:














party. We had a Survivor party complete w/ eating pretty GROSS things and challenges. The kids loved it and they all had a great time. We had a joint party w/ one of my very good friends dd as our girls were born on the same day/year. So we had tribes and all.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Hey y'all. I grew up in Florida - that's where I got the y'all. I haven't lived there since '95 (







man that's a long time ago) but I will always say y'all.

My husband got Guitar Hero III today and is attempting to be reasonable about only playing it a bit. Ha. Well, at least Delia likes watching him play and you can pause mid-song so he won't completely ignore Henry.









Emily,
I grew up in FL too!! As you can see I say y'all all the time. I smile everytime I see you write it.







:

My DH has Guitar Hero III too and he LOVES it. DD2 will say "Daddy, it time to ROCK!" And they will play, she gets all her instruments out and sings and plays too. Its very fun to watch.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I went to be at 7:30 last night and stayed in bed for 12 hours! This is unheard of for me. Everyone is still sleeping and it is snowing for the first time outside. VEry peaceful morning









DH has a recital for his piano students today. It is at a loft in TriBeCa and there will be about 120 people there -- busy day! I have to get flowers for all his students soon.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Megan or Krystal or anyone else doing Eat To Live... I was wondering what it was (because I thought you were both veggie?) so instead of being lazy and asking you guys, I looked it up (ha ha). It's pretty similar to the diet I'd been trying to follow, I think. But I am wondering if you read his book? Is there any point reading it? I'm going to a book store later so if it's worth a read, I guess I'll pick it up. But it seems pretty straightforward from poking around the website...


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi everyone...I got lost in the Nov thread, but now I am back

Julianne is crawling now, mostly backwards tho







She has been eating solids for a couple of weeks...I have been considering a diaper sprayer...anyone have one??? Is it helpful?? Do I have to rinse her diapers before washing (they are still runny, but pretty gooey too)???

Though we were against it from the beginning, we are now co-sleeping. It started because we are away from home until atleast Feb and we didn't bring the crib, just a pack n play. We put a really comfy tempurpedic pad in the bottom of it, but dd must feel insecure or something without her crib, so she will only nap in it. I have actually been getting more sleep now that she doesn't have to wake me up to have a nibble...I think she is pretty much attached to my boob most of the night


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so excited I had to share... I bought Raven a Bjorn little potty yesterday and just put her on it and caught a pee! Woo hoo. Another book question...Emily ~ if you had to recommend only 1 book on EC, which one would it be?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Hey Megan or Krystal or anyone else doing Eat To Live... I was wondering what it was (because I thought you were both veggie?) so instead of being lazy and asking you guys, I looked it up (ha ha). It's pretty similar to the diet I'd been trying to follow, I think. But I am wondering if you read his book? Is there any point reading it? I'm going to a book store later so if it's worth a read, I guess I'll pick it up. But it seems pretty straightforward from poking around the website...

You can skim it at the store but you can skip buying it for sure -- 4 fruits at least a day, 1 lb cooked veggies, 1 pound raw veggies (greens), at least 1 cup beans -- no dairy no meat (easy!)

I love it!


----------



## firemommaof1 (Jul 3, 2006)

: Wooooo~Hoooo Christmas Time!!!!







:








I just love the holidays


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
You can skim it at the store but you can skip buying it for sure -- 4 fruits at least a day, 1 lb cooked veggies, 1 pound raw veggies (greens), at least 1 cup beans -- no dairy no meat (easy!)

I love it!

Sounds easy enough! I'm gonna see if my DH would be interested in that... not for me, for him


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
Hi everyone...I got lost in the Nov thread, but now I am back. . . Julianne is crawling now, mostly backwards tho







She has been eating solids for a couple of weeks...I have been considering a diaper sprayer...anyone have one??? Is it helpful?? Do I have to rinse her diapers before washing (they are still runny, but pretty gooey too)???

Welcome back. Yeah, it's hard to keep up unless you read every day or two. I take the poopy dipes to the bathroom and wipe off what I can with to and flush it. Of course, the stain seems to come out slightly more if I rinse and scrub it against itself. But who wants to do that? I just put them in the sun.

Yay on the co-sleeping. I like it, even if she kicks and squirms. I paid attention and she woke me to nurse around two am and I got up and went to get a drink at 2:30, moved her over to her spot, then she woke me at 6:30. She wiggled and fussed and feel asleep sometime in between (had to potty but not bad enough to wake up or wet her dipe), but I didn't potty her until 6:30, then nursed again. She cries ad squirms and it feel like she's awake/moving more than she is, I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
I'm so excited I had to share... I bought Raven a Bjorn little potty yesterday and just put her on it and caught a pee! Woo hoo. Another book question...Emily ~ if you had to recommend only 1 book on EC, which one would it be?

Yay for BBLP, and good question. It is so much easier pottying her on the potty than holding her over a bowl. But now she's mobile, she gets off and follows me if she's upset. She'll sit and play for quite a bit. I think it takes her a little while to go at times, not right away.

I love seeing everyone's pictures. I'm curious about Flickr, if you're just browsing the site, can you look at anyone's pictures? I haven't really posted pics online. I do have some in my MySpace, need to update them. It's not public, but PM me or request, and I'll add you to my Friends.









I added Megan, LizzyQ, emiLy, Fiona and Laura to my PaperBackSwap Buddy list. It's fun looking at your wishlists and going, "Oh, I want that book!"









And Laura, I found your poll in TAO, was it for class or curiosity? Very interesting.

ETA: Eaglevoice, your waterbirth pictures are amazing. I want some birth pictures for me. But







doesn't want anyone else there or pictures taken. *sigh*


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Kermit had his first tooth actually pop through yesterday. Oh I feel like he is growing up so fast and his baby time is already coming to an end







But really he is so much more fun now. For one thing, he has gotten much better at entertaining himself. Also, he's so silly now and so aware of everything, and in general just really happy most of the time, so that's nice. I have fun showing him off when I'm out. He basically forces me to talk to strangers because he smiles so much and says hi to everyone. I'm quite fond of him.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I went to be at 7:30 last night and stayed in bed for 12 hours! This is unheard of for me. Everyone is still sleeping and it is snowing for the first time outside. VEry peaceful morning









sounds awesome...i was actually having days where i'd try to get up, do some stuff, then have to lay back down cause i was exhausted. i started taking my iron again, and i'm back to my insomniac-leaning tendencies














i think i remember reading that the babe's iron needs are draining your stores the most around the 6th month of breastfeeding.....? i should go google it, haha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
You can skim it at the store but you can skip buying it for sure -- 4 fruits at least a day, 1 lb cooked veggies, 1 pound raw veggies (greens), at least 1 cup beans -- no dairy no meat (easy!)

I love it!

Hey, don't forget the one cup allowed of whole grains/starchy veggies! I am savoring my one cup of potato right now!!







you can eat unlimited amounts of raw or cooked green veggies, beans/tofu, and fruits. the limited foods are whole grains/starchy veggies (not more than one cup daily), RAW nuts and seeds (not more than 1oz daily), and then off-limits for max. weight loss are: animal foods, dairy, refined carbs, fruit juice, dried fruit, and between-meal snacks....gawd i sound like i swallowed the book huh.








2lbs of veggies daily sounds massive, and really that's the goal, not a requirement. But so long as you're eating salads with a dressing that's 20 calories per serving or less, they actually have a negative calorie ratio--iow, the more you eat, the more weight you lose!







/end nutrition geek moment


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Yay for BBLP, and good question.
...
I love seeing everyone's pictures. I'm curious about Flickr, if you're just browsing the site, can you look at anyone's pictures? I haven't really posted pics online.

I ended up getting a new-ish (2007) book called "Diaper Free" because it was available at my local library. It was the only EC book they had. And I ended up buying Eat To Live because it was not available at the local library and only $15 at the book store on sale. I would've had to order it and probably not picked it up 'til next weekend when I have the car and I'm just not that patient. As it was, only 1 bookstore in the city had 1 copy of it. Not even the big Chapters had a copy.

Re: Flickr ... you have a choice of making the photos publicly available or only visible to friends and family or totally private and only visible to you. I used to have all my photos on Yahoo! Photos, but they stopped that service and gave you the option of migrating all your photos to Flickr (or Photobucket or something else). I am not enormously fond of the Flickr setup, but couldn't find any other sites I preferred, I spent a LONG time looking for a good image hosting site. Hrmph. I put all my favourite photos in my Facebook photo albums but hate that you have to basically say that you're "giving" the photo to Facebook by uploading it to their site.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Diaper Free is good. If I was going to recommend one, I'd say try The Diaper Free Baby. It's the newest one. All of them are good though! Infant Potty Training has the most research/historical info. If you like that sort of thing.

I love EC so much. I'm about to mark all the EC Advocacy shirts on my site as free - just pay for shipping. If you love EC, come and get one!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
all i have to say is, the april '07 ddc always has the most action! let's talk it up, mamas, and up our posts.








.

I'll take that as a personal challenge









Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
My husband got Guitar Hero III today and is attempting to be reasonable about only playing it a bit. Ha. Well, at least Delia likes watching him play and you can pause mid-song so he won't completely ignore Henry.








.

I didn't know you could pause it mid song! I'm going to give DH a talking to!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
We had a great day today. It was our oldest 14th







:














party. We had a Survivor party complete w/ eating pretty GROSS things and challenges.

What sorts of things?????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I have been considering a diaper sprayer...anyone have one??? Is it helpful?? Do I have to rinse her diapers before washing (they are still runny, but pretty gooey too)???

I want one for my toddler's poo. I still just wash the may baby's poop in the washer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
I'm so excited I had to share... I bought Raven a Bjorn little potty yesterday and just put her on it and caught a pee! Woo hoo. Another book question...Emily ~ if you had to recommend only 1 book on EC, which one would it be?

Woot!!! It's fun and exciting isn't it.
I like tinkle time. . .wait, is that what it's called? My library had that one (it's really short, just the real basics of how-to) & DFB & IPT. I bought DFB & IPT after reading the library's copies & I never read them again. I still have IPT new in the cellophane







I'd recomend seeing if your library has them--at least for the chance to talk about it with the librarian.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
You can skim it at the store but you can skip buying it for sure -- 4 fruits at least a day, 1 lb cooked veggies, 1 pound raw veggies (greens), at least 1 cup beans -- no dairy no meat (easy!)

I love it!

I want to try it. It's on my pbs wish list, but I'm 64th in line. I'm scared of the no dairy part, though I know I'd be better off for it. I'm also not entirely keen on the no meat part. I love my fish & I appreciate the other meats every now and then. Maybe I'll just do my own thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
And Laura, I found your poll in TAO, was it for class or curiosity? Very interesting.






























Uh, it's out of curiosity. I've been trying to convince dh for a while now. He was afraid I would be mad if he said yes. Men.























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
sounds awesome...i was actually having days where i'd try to get up, do some stuff, then have to lay back down cause i was exhausted. i started taking my iron again, and i'm back to my insomniac-leaning tendencies














i think i remember reading that the babe's iron needs are draining your stores the most around the 6th month of breastfeeding.....? i should go google it, haha

Hey, don't forget the one cup allowed of whole grains/starchy veggies! I am savoring my one cup of potato right now!!







you can eat unlimited amounts of raw or cooked green veggies, beans/tofu, and fruits. the limited foods are whole grains/starchy veggies (not more than one cup daily), RAW nuts and seeds (not more than 1oz daily), and then off-limits for max. weight loss are: animal foods, dairy, refined carbs, fruit juice, dried fruit, and between-meal snacks....gawd i sound like i swallowed the book huh.








2lbs of veggies daily sounds massive, and really that's the goal, not a requirement. But so long as you're eating salads with a dressing that's 20 calories per serving or less, they actually have a negative calorie ratio--iow, the more you eat, the more weight you lose!







/end nutrition geek moment









Seriously that sounds like A LOT of plant matter. I can't eat just one ounce of nuts either! I think I really need to discover my own diet.
brainstorming---->







:
Unlimited fruits & veggies. At least 4 fruits & 6 veggies/day & some beans. Up to two cups of whole grains, up to 1 cup of raw nuts, up to 4 oz of animal flesh, up to two eggs, and a minimum of a half a gallon of water. No dairy, no refined grains, no alcohol, no processed meats. . . how's that sound?

Oh and in Mickey news he crawls (sort of) now. He definitly get's places. It's definitely in one of the 27 recognized modes of "crawling".
No teeth, still.
Diaper rash is improving after re-washing all diaps with a bit of vinegar & using apricot oil as a barrier. I wonder if my use of washing soda caused an alkaline build up & he was getting an alkaline burn? That's sortof how it looked. That makes me feel bad







:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I've been meaning to post this picture for a month.

The boys in their halloween costumes.
And a random one of Mick in the MT


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

SUPERCUTE pics Laura!! now i am gonna stalk u in TAO and see this poll u speak of


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Baraka and I have both asapted it a bit to our beeds and I know she eats some fish. I eat very small amounts of hard cheese. Also, for nursing moms he recommends 4 oz of nuts a day (not the standard 1 oz for others) and half an avacado also (this is on his web site not the book). I eat some peanut butter with apples or nuts on salad everyday. I eat a small amount of dairy because avacados are rock hard here this time of year. I often skip the 1 cup of whole grains or starchy veggies (or have corn in soup as my startchy veggie).

That said, I ate like crap this weekend







I had pasta at dinner one night with our friends, pizza for lunch one day, and some muffins a mom made for us tonight. Back to business tomorrow! 20 lbs down and 20 lbs to go so I can't start eating badly.

Clay has no teeth - anyone else? And no food - he hates food. And no crawling. He smiles nice, though


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

no teeth here either, no interest in food other that plate-slapping


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I'll take that as a personal challenge









Unlimited fruits & veggies. At least 4 fruits & 6 veggies/day & some beans. Up to two cups of whole grains, up to 1 cup of raw nuts, up to 4 oz of animal flesh, up to two eggs, and a minimum of a half a gallon of water. No dairy, no refined grains, no alcohol, no processed meats. . . how's that sound?

Well I can't advocate the meat & eggs







but other than that if it were me, I'd be a bit concerned about how much fat and calories are in a cup of nuts. That's quite a bit. Lemme look something up here... yeah a cup of whole almonds is 549 calories and 48.1 grams of fat!!!

I'm already half way through Eat To Live. There's actually some things that I didn't know it in  ...Surprising I've gotten this far since this is my 4th post today, I think







ok back to the books...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Well I can't advocate the meat & eggs







but other than that if it were me, I'd be a bit concerned about how much fat and calories are in a cup of nuts. That's quite a bit. Lemme look something up here... yeah a cup of whole almonds is 549 calories and 48.1 grams of fat!!!

Holy crap that's high cal!







But really, that'd be the main source of calories. Four fruits has about 400 cals, then 6 veggies is about the same (depending), I don't know about the meat thouhh. I'm guessing it's about 400cals too. Eggs are 70 a piece. So. . .even if I ate all that I'd be under 2000 kcals, I think. That's still a lot of fat. 48grams! Ok, maybe half a cup of nuts


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Seb is getting his second tooth. I can feel it poking through.

4 years ago, I went vegetarian and lost 20 lbs in a month, and 40 lbs over the course of a year. I wasn't even a good vegetarian (still ate eggs and cheese). All I did was cut out meat/fish. DH, though, is hardcore vegan, and he is pudgy, lol. I think it is his sweet tooth, which I got too when I got PG, and still while BFing, although I am back down to my pre-preg weight and happy where I am at. So.. I am sure if we cut back on our vegan junk food, DH would be in better shape.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I forgot to say Elisabeth is definitely crawling. She's been going around our living room, but she'd stop lots and play with stuff, so she hadn't crawled very far in a straight line. So the last night, she followed down the hall and then went up and down 3 or 4 more times. Just now she took off down the hall while we're watching TV, and







is lying on the floor, and I was on the couch, and she left us both!

And she's been pulling up, it looks like she might follow in her cousin's footsteps and walk at 8 mos.







I don't mind, I'm just not ready for a walker! Or even a crawler. She'll be 7 mos Tuesday. Where has the time gone? I have a hard time remembering when she was little--does anyone else.

I've got an ovulation headache, time's about right, I wish I'd been paying attention to temperature, so I knew for sure.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 

4 years ago, I went vegetarian and lost 20 lbs in a month, and 40 lbs over the course of a year.

When I went vegan I think I dropped about 15 lbs in a couple months, without trying or limiting the quantity of food I ate at all.

But after a year or so I had to get a job. . . at a veg deli/bakery. I gained it all back and more on vegan cookies, cakes, pizza, etc.

Last time I was really motivated to lose weight was before my wedding. I was 20 lbs over what I wanted to weigh, and I did Power Yoga by the book, about 1-1.5 hrs, 5-7 days a week, for about a month, and dropped 10 lbs. and kept them off till I was pg. w/dd1. I loved that but I guess it amped up my metabolism so much I couldn't sleep, so I quit and right now I would think it a good start if I weighed what I did when I started that!

As for iron --have been dizzy a couple times lately, and sleepy too. I'm still taking iron daily but was anemic while pg. So many pills I take.

Looks like Kiran is getting teeth again right away. I suppose might as well get it over with.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

I definitely don't think I could do any of these "diets" you all are talking about...I love to eat meat and dairy way too much..thankful that my other passion is working out and running









No teeth here yet, but definitely likes eating just like mommy!

ETA: should I be taking an iron supplement??? I'm not feeding DD any fortified cereal or anything (it just looks disgusting)


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ezra has been awake since 3:30 & i think i'm losing my mind. he nursed for an hour to no avail & i finally put him in his crib because i was so frustrated. (what did i think that was going to do!?). dh tried to get him back to sleep which worked....until he laid him down. since dd1 was sleeping with us, i just brought ezra downstairs as to not wake her up. what's his deal? i suppose i should be thankful that this has only happened a handful of times in his entire life but it never feels good to be sleepless. both the girls have been sick & coughing & i haven't gotten a good night's sleep in days....actually, months!....and i'm hitting my limit. i get crabby, too, because i know dh will never understand & he continues to wake me up for sex. drives me batty! i couldn't care less about the dream he was having which led him to roll me over (and pop a nursing/sleeping baby off my boob) and start getting frisky. seriously? have you not seen me sleeping in rocking chairs the past few nights? or crammed in between a nursing baby & a sick child the rest of the time? i don't even get a break on the weekends! for various reasons, dh hasn't been able to get up with the kids on the WEs for a very looooonnnggg time. headache, cold, stayed up too late playing computer games, hangover (this is very rare but he went to a surprise b-day party saturday night & this was the case). i need some slack here. now i've started coughing & there's nothing worse than having to take care of 3 small children while sick & tired....

done! my day's therapy is over. time to move on. thanks for reading this far.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh Stephanie







That sounds like it sucks. We have been sick-ish for 2 weeks here. Lots of snot and coughing and night waking from both kids. I feel for you.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Aw man Koru, that sucks. I hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Big hugs to all the mamas with sickies. We've got a few here too, but none too miserable. #2 and #3 (and a little bit the boys) have had croupy coughs, but feeling fine, just sounding awful. #1 I'm pretty sure has fifths disease - thought it was a contact dermatitis but it's getting worse and not better on the allergy meds. It started with the face and tummy - but she was using a pillowcase washed in an unknown detergent. Anyway, again feeling pretty well, just looking awful. #5 is being a Crankypants, but he just needs a nap and doesn't wanna.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
ezra has been awake since 3:30 & i think i'm losing my mind. he nursed for an hour to no avail & i finally put him in his crib because i was so frustrated. (what did i think that was going to do!?). dh tried to get him back to sleep which worked....until he laid him down.









I can totally relate, we just went through the sick part where everyone couldn't sleep. Last night, Kade did this exact same thing. I had to put him in his crib for a minute and go downstairs because I was so frustrated. I hate that, it makes me feel like such a bad mom. DH was really good about it though, he got him out and was able to calm him down(*that* time)

Kade had a rough weekend. AF has given me some supply issues, so he's been grumpy and nursing every hour







: plus he has had diarrhea and a fever. A tooth finally poked through this morning. I hope his fever goes away or I'm going to get him checked out. He is still warm this morning.









I'm going to start taking iron. I've been really dizzy and tired and just blah most of the time. DH keeps asking me if I'm ok.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i get crabby, too, because i know dh will never understand & he continues to wake me up for sex. drives me batty! i couldn't care less about the dream he was having which led him to roll me over (and pop a nursing/sleeping baby off my boob) and start getting frisky. seriously? have you not seen me sleeping in rocking chairs the past few nights? or crammed in between a nursing baby & a sick child the rest of the time?









! I would be so pi$$ed off if DH did that to me. I am already totally "touched out" by the end of the day and I get squeamish when I am nursing and dh wants to cuddle on the otherside.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Kade had a rough weekend. AF has given me some supply issues, so he's been grumpy and nursing every hour







: plus he has had diarrhea and a fever. A tooth finally poked through this morning. I hope his fever goes away or I'm going to get him checked out. He is still warm this morning.









I'm going to start taking iron. I've been really dizzy and tired and just blah most of the time. DH keeps asking me if I'm ok.









to you too! do you think it's all from teething?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

For supply issues, you might try drinking a few cups of nettle leaf tea and eating more oatmeal. You could up your supply without all the angry suckling! I have done this with Clay who seems to need more right now (growth spurt I guess) and it has lessened the frustrated nursing. He actually bruised my chest and that was the last straw


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

thank you all for your empathy! even though i hate to come here & moan, i know you all understand where i'm coming from. i'm still in my robe (at 12:45pm) but i've been somewhat productive & the kids have been playing well today. and...they are ALL sleeping at the same time. and...dh is taking the day off tomorrow to help me get back in the game with sleep & laundry & house cleaning, etc. i guess that wake up call was worth it.









i spoke too soon....ezra's 15 minutes nap is over.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Hugs to stephanie and to everyone who's got sniffley kiddos--yeech!







tho i sometimes wish my dh would wake up for sex! he's more exhausted than i am thanks to his work, and we are stuck choosing between sleep or sex a lot of times







:









Yeah and THANK YOU to the bank. Looks like they're giving me a nice little xmas present of overdraft fees again, just in time to NOT allow me to cash my one check that was gonna tide me over til payday, and of course eating into my meager xmas money that I've been expecting to finally get to spend. Expletives would fit nicely here, but UA violations and all....sigh.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 









oh geez, krystal...that's a bummer. so, so sorry. and i've never seen that icon before. hilarious!









have we talked about santa yet? do you all "do" the santa thing? everyone in our neighborhood does & there's a cocktail party next weekend with santa there for the kids to sit on his lap & tell him what they want & have pictures taken. i'm so torn because i don't really like the tradition but i don't want the kids to miss out on a fun neighborhood thing. also, i don't want my girls to "spoil" it for everyone else. i've never actually told them that other kids think he's real...they just relate to santa like mickey mouse or dora or any other character. they know the story & about the reindeers & elves all that ~ we just don't tell them it's real. the funny thing is, i addressed this at one of our AP playgroups & none of them "do" santa either!? i was shocked because i always feel like such a minority in this area! maybe it was just a fluke .... or is santa not hip in the NFL crowd?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I've never liked the Santa thing. I was always resentful towards my parents that they lied to me for 8 years about it. I don't want to lie to my son. I think that is why the NFL folks don't "do" Santa either. I plan to teach Sebastian who Santa is, but I won't tell him that Santa is a real person that will bring him toys if he is a good boy.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Krystal, overdraft fees are the evilest thing about banks that I can think of.







: I'm sorry it couldn't have come at a worse time either!

Re: Santa
DH feels _strongly_ about not doing santa. I was going to do what one of my friends does & talk about the spirit of st.nick & how parents embody it







, but dh thinks that's just dorky (he would














OH well. I guess we're just going to have a little herd of ruiners in our family. Great! Cause it was ruiners that got me not to believe, but it was my mom who RE-lied to me & convinced me she was being truthful until I went back to school & was made fun of. Yeah. I think it's for the best *we* aren't doing it. It could have been a lot of fun though. Oh well.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I hope it's just teething. He seems to be a little better now...no fever...he's just not himself. I'm holding off on solids for now(just in case it's a stomach bug), I ate oatmeal this am and I'm drinking mother's milk tea and taking an iron supplement. It really stinks that this happened all at the same time.

I was so excited to surprise my mom by painting her family room while she is out of town this week and found a water leak in her window. I spent all afternoon trying to work stuff out.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey, it's been ages...Esther is now in 12-18 mos clothes, sitting up, rolling everywhere and she now sits up to the table in her booster for meals. She hates to be left out and has a very long reach (i.e. can grab mama's food).








We don't really "do " santa here either. The kids know who he is, and we do leave out one gift unwrapped--all set up--but we don't say it's from santa. It hasn't really been approached yet, but when they ask, we'll tell them that santa isn't real and then explain that other kid think he is, lalalala...
We're having a simple Christmas this year and I am actually enjoying it more than the frenzied shoppin of years past.







:
I can't believe that our babies are 6 mos old! It's insane that it goes so fast...


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I love santa! I tell the story and talk about how I always loved Santa as a kid (so true, I LOVE Christmas). When ds has asked questions about Sanat or we have talked about how he does not come to everyone's house (we live in a neighborhood with a lot of Jewish people, for example) and we talk about believing. I explain that Santa is real for those we believe (like we talk about God, gods, origins, myths, and other stories of this sort that are not our belief system). So he knows that Santa is as real as he makes him.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:

So he knows that Santa is as real as he makes him.








: that's pretty much how we handle it as well. i grew up w/o santa or tooth fairies or anything that wasn't verifiable fact. i was even the jerk kid in 1st grade teasing the others for believing in santa







: i won't lie to my kids, but i don't want to take away all the magic of their childhood either.

As for st. nick--one thing we DO do is the European (German?) tradition of observing St. Nicholas' day by putting chocolate coins in their shoes. I do it after they go to bed on the 5th, so they can wake up and find them first thing







They know the story of st. nicholas giving anonymous gifts to those in need, etc. That's one bit of Catholic tradition that I like!









We don't even have a tree here. I really want a real one, as i've never had one before--but i have visions of Claire trying to eat the needles and pull the whole thing over on herself







So I'm not sure what we're gonna do, or when.

I had to break it to my mom that we're not coming there for xmas today. I mean, given that we're not welcome at their house and that my dad and I aren't speaking...not to mention dh WORKS xmas eve and we don't have fundage or a reliable car for a trip like that--well GEE. We'd rather have a nice quiet xmas together, alone







Last year was a hideous disaster, so we don't want to risk this year's being crappy







: I am cringing just thinking about the flak I'll get from my ex-inlaws tho....sigh.
(i didn't even realize i had that mini-rant inside of me...sorry







)


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I hate Santa! No, not really. In my family we never thought of him as real, just a story people tell about Christmas. That's what I tell dd1. This is completely baffling to the ILs. Probably stranger than the vegetarian thing. What I don't get is that they are very churchy (MIL is a preacher!) and so much of Santa as far as I can see goes completely against what is supposed to be the true meaning of Christmas. They even gave dd a book all about Santa and writing a list of things the kids want, opening presents, etc. When I pointed this out to MIL she said, "We did?. . . Oh, that was just because it was a Pat the Bunny book! I didn't think about the Santa part." Uh. . . branding totally supercedes content? Okay, that makes perfect sense.

I took the arches off the playmat today. Kiran was rolling herself up in it so it wasn't safe anymore. Oh, it goes so fast. And I've packed up a bag of stuff to give to a woman I know who's having a baby. Some were hand-me-downs she never even wore, winter clothes that were too small by the time it got cold.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
As for st. nick--one thing we DO do is the European (German?) tradition of observing St. Nicholas' day by putting chocolate coins in their shoes. I do it after they go to bed on the 5th, so they can wake up and find them first thing







They know the story of st. nicholas giving anonymous gifts to those in need, etc. That's one bit of Catholic tradition that I like!









We do this also because of my husbands family although not the chocolate coins but they get gifts in their shoes. Augus is getting a beeswax candle making kit, organic choc bar, stroopwaffles, and a book. Clay is getting shoes







and a book and an amber teething necklace. They get stockings at my mom's place for Christmas - those ones are from Santa, tho.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

We sort of do Santa. LOL Delia knows about him, and is toying with the "is he real" concept. She asked me today and I said "he can be if you want him to." I was trying to avoid saying "No, he's not real" and then my husband was upset that I was wishy washy about it but yeah, I'm not going to lie and build it all up. I'm attempting not to ruin it for her, yet not be fake at the same time. As with all things, I'm just muddling my way through.

Why is that it's AFTER a long time of her getting a horrible diet and being a total BRAT BRAT BRAT for a week that I realize she's been getting little else than sugar?! Ugh. And it builds on itself, to the point of today where all she was wanting was horrible horribly candy, marshmallows, etc. Gross.

I made a chore chart for our household. After one day I'm in a better mood already.







Without a chart, the other people in my house don't seem to realize there's any chores to be done.

We took Henry to a well baby visit today. 7 months old. He was 29" long and 22 pounds 9 ounces. Around the 95%ile on both counts, but who knows which charts they use, and who cares?!







Teeth are coming, daytime sleep is rare lately.

Henry pulled a little fake christmas tree onto himself. twice. LOL One time it was off a low shelf, and then I put it on the floor and he tipped it over on himself. It's like 3' tall maybe? Big enough to be a little dangerous, but not too bad. Now we set it up in Delia's room and I won't even get started on her brattiness not sleeping in her room lately and making going to sleep a nightmare! No more sugar for her.

Tomorrow my goal is to not do too much multi-tasking. When I have kids, no computer. Just laundry.







And enjoy the kids. And make and eat good food. I need to keep a nibble tray out for Delia. She's been not eating and then 20 minutes after we're done says "I'm hungry" ARGH So, nibble tray with VEGGIES it is!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have an "I'm hungry" every 20 minutes kid also! If left on his own he eats carbs of one sort or another all day so I have stopped buy most of it. I often get him to eat an egg, which seems to help wiht the constant snacky hunger. Smoothies also. Then I put out apples and pears and other okay snacks that he likes and direct him toward them all day long.

Tomorrow night ds (5.5 years old) is performing in the NYU Children's Choir. He is excited (and nervous also). I hope he makes it through it without freaking out! I am so proud of him. Dh is leaving work early and my SIL is coming also (and making a video for him). Send him calm vibes please!


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Darci is standing, she is super cute as always. Teething, but no teeth. This time is going too darn fast. Work/school/kids...I almost have too much on my plate sometimes, but it keeps me busy and it keeps me from getting depressed.

Everything is going good here


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I love santa!

Me too. Obviously since I only have 6 month old I don't have to decide "for sure" what to do, and I know if I do the "Santa" lie all of my friends will give me slack for it ... but loved the idea of Santa when I was a kid, and it never even crossed my mind to resent my parents for "lying" to me. I'm sure I was a little disappointed when I found out it wasn't true, but I don't think it was the source of my teenage angst or anything







I don't know. It's so hard, we're not Christian, and we despise the consumerism attached to Christmas, we don't eat turkey... but I still have this sentimental attachment to the holiday get-togethers and Santa and Christmas trees and stockings... I'm sure there's some sort of middle ground, we just have to find it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
igh.
(i didn't even realize i had that mini-rant inside of me...sorry







)









"mini-rant"







...we had to tell MIL we weren't going 3 hrs. north to their family's Christmas get-together. Just too much of a drive in the winter, and they never have anything even remotely close to vegan. My immediate fam. (ma & sis) are vegan so it makes it a lot easier to eat with my side. If they were having their gathering closer, we could do both... but that's just not an option. OK I say "we" but actually DP told her and I don't even know what she said in response...







:


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
We do this also because of my husbands family although not the chocolate coins but they get gifts in their shoes. Augus is getting a beeswax candle making kit, organic choc bar, stroopwaffles, and a book. Clay is getting shoes







and a book and an amber teething necklace. They get stockings at my mom's place for Christmas - those ones are from Santa, tho.









We do Sinterklass in our family and we missed it this year. Well technically its the 6th but the first Saturday of December he comes with Black Peter, in the town that I grew up in. Anyway it was snowing to hard for us to make the drive up there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Me too. Obviously since I only have 6 month old I don't have to decide "for sure" what to do, and I know if I do the "Santa" lie all of my friends will give me slack for it ... but loved the idea of Santa when I was a kid, and it never even crossed my mind to resent my parents for "lying" to me. I'm sure I was a little disappointed when I found out it wasn't true, but I don't think it was the source of my teenage angst or anything







I don't know. It's so hard, we're not Christian, and we despise the consumerism attached to Christmas, we don't eat turkey... but I still have this sentimental attachment to the holiday get-togethers and Santa and Christmas trees and stockings... I'm sure there's some sort of middle ground, we just have to find it.








"mini-rant"







...we had to tell MIL we weren't going 3 hrs. north to their family's Christmas get-together. Just too much of a drive in the winter, and they never have anything even remotely close to vegan. My immediate fam. (ma & sis) are vegan so it makes it a lot easier to eat with my side. If they were having their gathering closer, we could do both... but that's just not an option. OK I say "we" but actually DP told her and I don't even know what she said in response...







:

We do Santa Claus too. I love Santa Claus. The rule in our family is you have to belive to receive.

I am not fit for human company right now. I am so stressed out. My family has been so sick lately and I am so sick of it. I know within my hearts of hearts that it is all celiac related. We are waiting for the test results on dh to see if it is cancer. Liam goes to the GI dr. today. Oh yesterday I got bad news. Not celiac related. I have had a horrible time lately with my TMJ etc. Well my tongue is cutting off my airsupply when I sleep. GREAT Huh? Well that explains why I am tired all the time. Of course the dr. I like does not bill insurance so I have to pay the $3,000 out of pocket. I keep on thinking of all the things my kids need and feel horrible spending that kind of money on me. Of course if my kids needed medical care I would not hesitate.

okay something postive. I went to a baby shower on Saturday and there was 4 other babies there the same age as Maggie. I have never in my life seen what I saw on Saturday. All 5 of the kids were sharing toys amd really interacting with one another. They would hand them to each other the toys and attempt to comfort the each other. Maggie only crawls when she is really mad. But on Saturday the other kids got into crawlling position and Maggie crawled right along with them. Two of the kids had never been in the that position before but copied the other kids. Anyway, it was an amazing sight to see.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Clay is getting shoes







and a book and an amber teething necklace. They get stockings at my mom's place for Christmas - those ones are from Santa, tho.

















I have to say my first image was that of you trying to jam new, larger shoes into older, smaller ones







Then I realized that you have a PhD and you would probably just put the teething necklace in the new shoes. THEN I realized that Clay is 6 months old and will not notice what is in shoes & will not know if the shoes are his.








I apparently need coffee.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

We aren't even talking about Santa yet, but I think we will both lean towards not having Santa...

Julianne's first tooth popped through yesterday...boy is it going to be sharp!!! I didn't realize...I really hope she isn't a biter!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

We are doing one present from "santa" too. I love Christmas/winter time and I love a lot of the traditions, but I do have a problem lying to my kids about Santa. I have let Saige decide what she wants about Santa right now. She's too young, in my mind, to understand if I tried to explain. She loves to pretend, and that's what she is doing. Next year, I plan on explaining more. I will not lie to her or tell her she won't get anything if she is "bad." The other day she told me she is going to tell Santa not to get her anything because her mommy and daddy already did. She cracks me up.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Here late but subbing! Don't have time to post much but


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 







I have to say my first image was that of you trying to jam new, larger shoes into older, smaller ones







Then I realized that you have a PhD and you would probably just put the teething necklace in the new shoes. THEN I realized that Clay is 6 months old and will not notice what is in shoes & will not know if the shoes are his.








I apparently need coffee.









This is a funny post. He has no shoes yet to fill so he is getting some. And ys, he will have no idea what is up butu August is vey protective of Clay and wants him to get all sorts of good things also. He wa the one who was so worried about Clay not having shoes so I had to go get Clay shoes before St. Nick!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 







This is a funny post. He has no shoes yet to fill so he is getting some. And ys, he will have no idea what is up butu August is vey protective of Clay and wants him to get all sorts of good things also. He wa the one who was so worried about Clay not having shoes so I had to go get Clay shoes before St. Nick!

That is too funny.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

When I nak I make insane typos!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
When I nak I make insane typos!

Who doesn't? I go back and correct, usually.

Laura, your post was too funny, so much like how I process things funny.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Will someone tell me the deal with amber teething necklaces? They're for hte baby to wear right? I'm clueless.

Totally off topic, but I was feeling really fat and i hadn't weighed myself since mid-October when my weight was creeping up. I was thinking I had probably gained like 10 pounds, but couldn't figure it out because I could still fit in my jeans. LOL Anyway, I finally weighed mylf this morning and I'm back down a few pounds to my normal (still fat) weight so I'm really really glad. It's good to feel fat at this weight, you know?! ROFL I hope y'all know what I mean.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
The other day she told me she is going to tell Santa not to get her anything because her mommy and daddy already did. She cracks me up.

Sounds like a virtuous girl!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
It's good to feel fat at this weight, you know?! ROFL I hope y'all know what I mean.

I was totally following you until the end there where you confused the heck outta me







:


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

I'm trying, and trying to let this roll of my back because I realize he really didn't know any better, but my 2.5yo fed my 6mo play-dough today!! ARGH!







: It was homemade, thankfully, but it had white flour, canola oil, cream of tartar, and RED DYE in it!

I *SO* did not want her to have wheat of dye this young.


----------



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

HI! just found this thread. Halina Jane was born may 5 so i guess i "belong" in here too huh?







i only read through the first 2 pages and then skimmed this one! sorry- just couldn't read the whole way through.







halina has 2 teeth and a third one breaking through on the top. it's so sad. i was really hoping they'd hold off as her older sister didn't get teeth till she was 10 months old! i loved it. halina's first one broke through at 5 months.







i do have to say she does look cute when she flashes them in a big grin though. rolls everywhere and scoots. no crawling yet (thank goodness) and no pulling up to stand. she just got the hang (within the past week) of sitting up with out tipping over after a second! it's almost like i just don't want her to grow up. she's my 3 and i just want her to stay small longer! they grow WAYYY too fast. i already miss that newborn stage.







those squishy faces, and wrinkly peeling skin....at 6 months she was 16 lbs 6 oz and 26 inches. way chinkier than my other two and i love it. she has these awesome chunky monkey thighs i just want to eat up! and she's not even eating food yet! LOL anyhow- i'll stop in here periodically to catch up and get to know everyone a bit better.....


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

This thread moves pretty quickly! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momlij* 
HI! just found this thread. Halina Jane was born may 5 so i guess i "belong" in here too huh?

Welcome! :hi; This is a fun club. My Elisabeth is 7 months today! It has gone by really fast. This thread moves fast, so don't wait too long to come back!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Um, is this cranky, nurse-all-day-long, don't-sleep-longer-than-45min thing a phase or should I just go







:_crazy_







: now and get it over with?!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Ashley, sounds like someone's working on some teeth.

Where's the petition to make it so teething doesn't hurt? I'd sign it.

It's good to feel fat at this weight because now I'm motivated to lose more weight. As opposed to feeling skinny at this weight. Like, I felt fat, I lost weight, I felt skinny, but now i feel fat at the same weight so time to lose weight again.

Hi to momlij!

Henry is getting good at dismounting. Like, if he's standing holding onto the couch now instead of standing there whining until someone helps him off it, he'll let go and slowly sit/fall. He's also starting to try to stand by himself - he can for a second or two. It's fun not to feel like I'm waiting for him to do anything, but I feel like I'm figuratively running to keep up with him!


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

ok May Mamas, help me out here. when i count the number of weeks my ds has been alive, its 28 weeks this past monday. that makes him 7 months old right? but his birthday was May 21st... so aren't most of your babies almost 8 months old? or is my math totally effed up??


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

There are 4.25 weeks in a calendar month, so my May 5 baby is 7 months old tomorrow.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh, was going to post but K is hungry an dh doesn't like when I nak in the office.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

I can never keep up with this thread! And especially now that I'm obsessed with knitting the girls some toys from Mochimochiland in every spare second, it's really going to be hopeless...

6 mo wbv today - all was well. I was kind of curious to see what our ped would have to say about solids (we've tasted some banana and apple, but mainly plan on delaying and self-feeding when they're ready) but she was totally cool and said "they're at the top of the growth charts, they're obviously doing just fine with breastmilk!" Each visit, I like her more.









They're both almost 28" which means I've got to go buy their "real" car seats! Man, I'll be glad when we don't have the option of "popping" a bucket seat in and out anymore...

Still no crawling here, but our ped said that it looks like teeth are on their way. I'm so not ready to say goodbye to their little gummy grins! The thought of a tooth in that smile makes me want to cry!!!

On the other hand - I am SO ready for a little more independence on their part. Crawling will be a welcome milestone in this home. Lately I've really been missing my pre-motherhood days. Not that I don't love being a mama now, but winter just reminds me of lazy days in pajamas laying around doing nothing ALL DAY... Like that's gonna happen anytime soon!









All right, must finish snacking and decide whether I'm done knitting for the night...


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Laura,
(WARNING, if you have a faint stomach or veggie you may not wanna read)
I knew you would want to know about the food














BUT its REALLY bad.. We had them eat tripe, pig ears, pigs feet and goldfish.







: They had a BLAST and thought it was the coolest thing ever! LOL Kids.








Krystal, over draft fees SUCK!!! I'm so sorry sweetie.

We DO Santa and I LOVE IT!!! I have always loved it. I have never ever thought of it as lying to kids, I've just seen it as a magical time for kids. I've told the girls as long as you believe then he is real. DD 1 has helped set out Santa for the last few yrs and she loves it too. The whole thing is just magical.

WELCOME momlij!!! Can't wait to get to know you and your precious little one.

I too have a one that likes to snack. DD2 is like this, she is getting better at 5 but she still does it a lot. I'm working on making better choices in what I'm buying for the girls and not getting as much sugar stuff.








Heidi, it sounds so hard. I'm so sorry sweetie. You and your family be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momlij* 
HI! just found this thread.

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Laura,







Heidi, it sounds so hard. I'm so sorry sweetie. You and your family be in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you! We had Liam's apt yesterday with GI at Children's. Can I say I hate that clinic. 6 minutes that dr. spent with us, 4 reading Liam's abs and 2 minutes talking. He did not even exam Liam. He told me I had a sick boy. REALLY! your kidding. I am shocked. He sent us for more lab work which will take two weeks to get back (I made the lab tech look it up).

Enough of me moaning. I cannot believe how much stuff Maggie is getting into. Yes she is forcing us to baby proof. I am debating right now whether I want to screw a gate into the side of our couch. We have an open floor plan and to get a gate to fit the entire way across will be over $200. The couches we have blocks most of it. I can screw one end into the couch and one end in the wall. Sounds like a good plan to me because in a few years I would like a new couch.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
ok May Mamas, help me out here. when i count the number of weeks my ds has been alive, its 28 weeks this past monday. that makes him 7 months old right? but his birthday was May 21st... so aren't most of your babies almost 8 months old? or is my math totally effed up??

i count months according to the date he was born....he's a month older on the 18th. if you count them as above, they'll reach 12 months before their first birthday which seems odd to me.

heidi, i'm so sorry you're having so much sickness with your LOs. i can't even imagine!









and welcome, momlij!!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder if the reason April posts so much is because they don't use multi-quote as much?? I haven't been in to check out their thread, but I did just notice that they are nearly double our posts already!

We are currently staying in a hotel in southern California and DD is sleeping on the floor beside the bed on some blankets. Last night she went to sleep and slept for a few hours before waking up to nurse. I heard her squeak, and then I felt "thump, thump, thump" on the bed, very gently though. Puzzled, I looked over and she had turned and army crawled partly under the bed and was trying to push up on her hands and bonking her head under the bed. It was quite amusing.







Anyone else have a baby crawling in their sleep?!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi!! I haven't posted here in forever!

Maya is doing really well. Growing like a weed. She's pulling up on her hands and knees but not going anywhere yet. Sitting up and reaching for everything. She really prefers to stand though and holds herself up on the edge of the couch. eeek!! the girl better not think of walking yet..or crawling for that matter. i like that she stays where i put her!









She's teething right now. her poor gums are just swollen and red. i wish the silly things would just pop through and be done with. she's miserable and running a slight fever from all the teething trouble.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Oh, was going to post but K is hungry an dh doesn't like when I nak in the office.

Why's that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
6 mo wbv today - all was well. I was kind of curious to see what our ped would have to say about solids (we've tasted some banana and apple, but mainly plan on delaying and self-feeding when they're ready) but she was totally cool and said "they're at the top of the growth charts, they're obviously doing just fine with breastmilk!" Each visit, I like her more.









They're both almost 28" which means I've got to go buy their "real" car seats! Man, I'll be glad when we don't have the option of "popping" a bucket seat in and out anymore...

On the other hand - I am SO ready for a little more independence on their part. Crawling will be a welcome milestone in this home. Lately I've really been missing my pre-motherhood days. Not that I don't love being a mama now, but winter just reminds me of lazy days in pajamas laying around doing nothing ALL DAY... Like that's gonna happen anytime soon!










1) WTG on the breastfeeding twins & keeping them at the top of the chart. You must be eating like a horse (like me)








2) Torso height is more important than overall height. Carseat manufactuers usually give the overall height as a guideline, but they are usually good to go as long as the child's head has _at least_ 1 inch of shell over their head. So, if your girls carry a lot of weight in their legs you might be able to keep them in the buckets a bit longer.








3)OMG, I so miss laying around doing nothing all day. I try to re-live those days sometimes still. If something good comes from blockbuster (I've been getting Big Love lately) I'll just sit & play in the living room all day & it feels pretty good, until DH gets home and complains that nothing is done







: Good grief man, you'd think it'd be ok for me to take a "day off" once in a while.
Woah, guess I was bitten by the "mini-rant" bug.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Laura,
(WARNING, if you have a faint stomach or veggie you may not wanna read)
I knew you would want to know about the food














BUT its REALLY bad.. We had them eat tripe, pig ears, pigs feet and goldfish.







:









I'm pretty transparent then huh







Goldfish, huh? How'd that go?
I was on the phone with a friend the other day saying that I chewed up a gold fish to feed it to Mickey & I specified "goldfish, the cracker" she about died laughing at the fact that I felt the need to specify in that situation.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I wonder if the reason April posts so much is because they don't use multi-quote as much?? I haven't been in to check out their thread, but I did just notice that they are nearly double our posts already!

We are currently staying in a hotel in southern California and DD is sleeping on the floor beside the bed on some blankets. Last night she went to sleep and slept for a few hours before waking up to nurse. I heard her squeak, and then I felt "thump, thump, thump" on the bed, very gently though. Puzzled, I looked over and she had turned and army crawled partly under the bed and was trying to push up on her hands and bonking her head under the bed. It was quite amusing.







Anyone else have a baby crawling in their sleep?!

Omy gosh, the night crawling sounds scary to me. Glad it was funny though. I totally forgot this until now, but when Seamus first started crawling well he woke from a nap & blearily crawled off the bed, K-thunk. Note to self: now that mickey is crawling be wary when he wakes.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

1) WTG on the breastfeeding twins & keeping them at the top of the chart. You must be eating like a horse (like me)








2) Torso height is more important than overall height. Carseat manufactuers usually give the overall height as a guideline, but they are usually good to go as long as the child's head has _at least_ 1 inch of shell over their head. So, if your girls carry a lot of weight in their legs you might be able to keep them in the buckets a bit longer.








3)OMG, I so miss laying around doing nothing all day. I try to re-live those days sometimes still. If something good comes from blockbuster (I've been getting Big Love lately) I'll just sit & play in the living room all day & it feels pretty good, until DH gets home and complains that nothing is done







: Good grief man, you'd think it'd be ok for me to take a "day off" once in a while.
Woah, guess I was bitten by the "mini-rant" bug.
Bfing twins - Thanks! And while I try to eat like a horse - they seldom let me!!! But I am ALWAYS hungry, I've learned to eat *really* fast.









carseats - that's really good to know! we went ahead and bought new carseats (Marathons!!!) but until we get a second vehicle, the buckets will come in handy at times.

so, I'm sure this has been much discussed already in threads that I couldn't keep up with, but for those of you who've already popped teeth - I've got some questions.

Our ped said it looks like teeth could come anytime, today they were *extra* cranky and for sure on Glory I can see two faint white lines where teeth would be. How long might it be before it actually pops up?

Did your babies have trouble napping while teething? (Mine did today and I'm wondering if it's related.)


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Yes - blame EVERYTHING on teething.







It sucks. It's not fair. Are those amber necklaces something magical I should try? I guess I'm going to have to look it up myself. (opened another tab, googled it...) OK, a natural anelgesic? I'm gonna try it. I'm gonna try the $13 version, not the $40 one.

I've been a bit crabby lately apparently. Because today my husband said "you are getting out of the house at least 2-3 times a week and going and relaxing." Good deal! So, I went and did errands with no kids tonight, went to the brand new Pamida - do any of you have those? It's a small town store like a mini Target. Anyway, ours moved/built a new one and I was so excited to go there and take my time looking at anything I wanted and I did the whole store in 23 minutes ROFL It wasn't exciting at all. Want to know what I bought that wasn't on my list? A slotted spoon.

It is way easier to leave Henry. With Delia, probably 80% of the time I left her my husband would call me before I was ready to come home. Maybe I try to leave Henry less, but it seems like I haven't been called home - I remember one time in MAY but that's it! I think it's a combination of Henry not nursing as much or as often, and my husband and I are both better parents - I'm better at knowing when/if to leave, my husband's better at keeping babies happy, etc. It's nice to worry SO much less than I did with Delia.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Synchro246 said:


> Why's that?
> 
> Afraid a customer will come in and feel uncomfortable. Sometimes it happens anyway, eg he's not around and someone comes in while I'm nursing in the house, then I go into the office and help them. No big deal. He's perfectly fine with me NIPping anywhere else, which I do every chance I get. Or if it were a customer, he wouldn't object. If it were more comfortable in the office, I'd make an issue of it, but I'd rather sit somewhere else anyway.
> 
> Kiran went onto hands and knees today without help! And she smiled today when I said, "Nurse" and used the sign at the same time, so I think she's learning them, if not close to using them herself yet.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Seb and i went to a baby and me singing group today. it was lots of fun.. this class was free, but they usually charge almost $200! I think we should start up a free one! Or at least a small fee, but $200 is crazy!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Laura,
(WARNING, if you have a faint stomach or veggie you may not wanna read)
I knew you would want to know about the food














BUT its REALLY bad.. We had them eat tripe, pig ears, pigs feet and goldfish.







: They had a BLAST and thought it was the coolest thing ever! LOL Kids.

Sounds like an awesome party. I bet you're the cool mom!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBaby* 
She's teething right now. her poor gums are just swollen and red. i wish the silly things would just pop through and be done with. she's miserable and running a slight fever from all the teething trouble.

We're in the same boat. It's awful!

These last two quotes seriously CRACKED ME UP! You guys are way too funny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I was on the phone with a friend the other day saying that I chewed up a gold fish to feed it to Mickey & I specified "goldfish, the cracker" she about died laughing at the fact that I felt the need to specify in that situation.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy*
I've been a bit crabby lately apparently. Because today my husband said "you are getting out of the house at least 2-3 times a week and going and relaxing." Good deal! So, I went and did errands with no kids tonight, went to the brand new Pamida - do any of you have those? It's a small town store like a mini Target. Anyway, ours moved/built a new one and I was so excited to go there and take my time looking at anything I wanted and I did the whole store in 23 minutes ROFL It wasn't exciting at all. Want to know what I bought that wasn't on my list? A slotted spoon.

A slotted spoon! ROFL! Yay, Pamida. (we have one, too.)


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Dang it! I forgot the reason I came here in the first place!!! (actually I'm just trying to keep our post count higher than the April DDC







)

Paper Back Swap: How do you get the credits? Is it like ebay's feedback system? cuz I'm worried that I would send someone a book and not get any credits because they were to lazy to say that they got the book. Can that happen? Also, who should I site as having referred me?

I've known about paper back swap for a while now, but I dismissed it as a website for naughty ole grannys to exchange their pot boiler novels.







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Dang it! I forgot the reason I came here in the first place!!! (actually I'm just trying to keep our post count higher than the April DDC







)

Paper Back Swap: How do you get the credits? Is it like ebay's feedback system? cuz I'm worried that I would send someone a book and not get any credits because they were to lazy to say that they got the book. Can that happen? Also, who should I site as having referred me?

I've known about paper back swap for a while now, but I dismissed it as a website for naughty ole grannys to exchange their pot boiler novels.







:

When you mail a book, you can pay a little extra to receive instant credit. And you will get 2 credits when you post 10 books to start with.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

The little extra is soooo worth it to me - besides the little calculation they give you on the site (gas money savings, etc.), it saves me about a zillion dollars in sanity. Drive thru post office is great, but even greater is walking it out to the mailbox. Barely even have to get dressed to do that - AND instant credit!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

so who's pregnant again?







NOT ME!! i just have the feeling that someone in this group is going to be making an announcement soon.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

have any of you ever participated in a frontier co-op? we have a local co-op group & frontier runs monthly but it's so tricky to break out of the usual mode since i can't smell, feel & touch the products. i tend to just buy what i'm used to. anyone have any great frontier stuff they love & can't live without?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i just read somewhere that TTO is not good for boys. anyone heard of this? i suppose i could google it but i thought i'd check with you mamas. i put it in our humidifier to keep the germies out but now i'm wondering...


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

how are you liking my one-post-per-topic?







:

i do a lot of freecycling & the moderator just emailed me the other day asking that i post everything at one time, offers & takens. i tend to post stuff as i'm cleaning and/or as something gets picked up so i don't forget. it's easier for me to keep track but apparently it bugs the mods. oops.

in baby news....not much. still no teeth, no hair & no solids but the little guy is loving being upright & cruising slowly around furniture.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

never heard tto was bad for boys. I am interested though because I use it to wash dipes.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am learning to knit (and not multi quoting







) and it is so much fun (although I am tangling the yarn and need to just undo this and start over I think).

We have two friends staying with us - dh's bffs. It is boy city around here. Toliets up, beer drinking, girl jokes, the whole thing. I think they are all so cute. Kinda fun.

Need hands to knit


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i just found this re: tto & boys....

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/prod...derteatree.htm


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Omy gosh, the night crawling sounds scary to me. . . .K-thunk. Note to self: now that mickey is crawling be wary when he wakes.

AAAGGHHH!!! Elisabeth crawled off the bed last night! At 3:30! I had woke up to her wiggling at 2:30, but she was dry and settled down w/out nursing, so I scooted her to her spot and feel back asleep, on my tummy, ah, and heard Ka-thump in my sleep and woke up gasping "Oh, God!" I knew she had fallen off. I got the light on, and she was on her back with her head towards hte foot of the bed.







jumped over my side of the bed and picked her up--I was leaning over the edge.

She was crying because she was upset at being woken up. She wasn't hurt. But we all had a hard time falling asleep. I got a guard rail today at Target tha slides between the mattress and box springs when you're not needing it. Don't know if I'll do that much, but figured it would fit our bed better than the other one available.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Paper Back Swap: How do you get the credits? Is it like ebay's feedback system? cuz I'm worried that I would send someone a book and not get any credits because they were to lazy to say that they got the book. Can that happen? Also, who should I site as having referred me?. . .I've known about paper back swap for a while now, but I dismissed it as a website for naughty ole grannys to exchange their pot boiler novels.







:

Hehe, the system is very well set up, it has options that show up and have button to click when you get the book. The people there are really friendly, it works well. Ole grannies, indeed! I've got a few years, and I've gotten more AP books than pot-boilers! Hehe!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so who's pregnant again?







NOT ME!! i just have the feeling that someone in this group is going to be making an announcement soon.

I've got the baby bug, but want to wait to have one in the spring when Elisabeth is 2 yo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i just read somewhere that TTO is not good for boys. anyone heard of this? i suppose i could google it but i thought i'd check with you mamas. i put it in our humidifier to keep the germies out but now i'm wondering...

Ah, humidifier, sounds better than the chemicals







bought. I read in an article yesterday about early puberty. I'll find it and post a link. Lavender and I forget what else they mentioned.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
how are you liking my one-post-per-topic?







:

i do a lot of freecycling & the moderator just emailed me the other day asking that i post everything at one time, offers & takens. i tend to post stuff as i'm cleaning and/or as something gets picked up so i don't forget. it's easier for me to keep track but apparently it bugs the mods. oops.

I just joined my local freecycle.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's the article about early puberty.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
The little extra is soooo worth it to me - besides the little calculation they give you on the site (gas money savings, etc.), it saves me about a zillion dollars in sanity. Drive thru post office is great, but even greater is walking it out to the mailbox. Barely even have to get dressed to do that - AND instant credit!

I need to do that. ROTFLMAO about barely getting dressed. I'm the only SAHanything of my direct neighbors. I love going out in the morning looking like crap with nary a dog to look at me crosswise.

Yes, it is 1892, apparently.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so who's pregnant again?







NOT ME!! i just have the feeling that someone in this group is going to be making an announcement soon.

NOT ME. I cannot wait to get the IUD. It's very important to me to wait until Mick is weaned (which won't be for yearS) before I go getting knocked up again.
Did I say I took a test though?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Mickey's diaper rash is yeast! Went to the pedi today. That's what he said. He also complimented my cloth diaps. I'm not looking forword to treating everything for yeast. Got any tips? I was planning on using TTO







: (and bleach







:







: and vinegar and sun)

Also, we got the HIB shot







: & it's not siiting so well this time around. He's awfully fussy. I know it's par for the course. . .









Oh he was 23lb 4oz. & 28in long. It seems his weight growth is slowing. Wooo!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so who's pregnant again?







NOT ME!! i just have the feeling that someone in this group is going to be making an announcement soon.

NOT ME either.

Hubby did just get a reminder that he needs to do his second test though.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hubby is watching Tin Man on SciFi and I'm trying really hard














to concentrate on work and not listen.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, and we got our family pictures back today, they are up at Facebook. I'd link it, but I'm working, doncha know?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
AAAGGHHH!!! Elisabeth crawled off the bed last night! At 3:30! I had woke up to her wiggling at 2:30, but she was dry and settled down w/out nursing, so I scooted her to her spot and feel back asleep, on my tummy, ah, and heard Ka-thump in my sleep and woke up gasping "Oh, God!" I knew she had fallen off. I got the light on, and she was on her back with her head towards hte foot of the bed.







jumped over my side of the bed and picked her up--I was leaning over the edge.

She was crying because she was upset at being woken up. She wasn't hurt. But we all had a hard time falling asleep. I got a guard rail today at Target tha slides between the mattress and box springs when you're not needing it. Don't know if I'll do that much, but figured it would fit our bed better than the other one available..

I am still using the rolled up towel under the sheets trick. It's worked perfectly so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so who's pregnant again?







NOT ME!! i just have the feeling that someone in this group is going to be making an announcement soon.

I am _pretty sure_ it isn't me, but not 100% sure. And, I hope not. I am with Laura, and would like to wait until Seb has weaned. I am not that interested in tandem nursing.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Just poking in to say hi! We're still working through Eric's food intolerances but things are great. He got his first tooth last week and I'm hoping he starts to sit up on his own soon. My kids are always late developers with this stuff. I am SO not the pregnant one. I do think I want another, but it'll be a few years down the road.

I can't think of anything interesting to share, lol. Are they really 7 months old?







Time is going too fast!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh he was 23lb 4oz. & 28in long. It seems his weight growth is slowing. Wooo!

Holy smokes! Well done







I thought Eric was big, but he's a measly 17ish pounds. I blame the food intolerances because dd1 was huge and this guy nurses all.day.long. Eric did outgrow his infant car seat last month! He's too long, but I have no idea how long he is. I'm not good about going to the well-baby appointments.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Stacey-

That picture in your signature is crazy gorgeous.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Stacey-

That picture in your signature is crazy gorgeous.


thanks!







Would you believe I snapped that picture with my cheap camera?







I was taking a picture of Eric when the girls came in (fresh from a bath) and asked if they could get in the picture too. It was one of those moments where all the planets aligned at just the right moment.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Just popping in to add NOT ME!

I'm still on vacation in Southern Cali and enjoying it. Back soon!


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

*waves*

k is practically a june baby (may 29th), so i feel a little out of step with the rest of you ladies-- which is definitely a self-correcting problem as our babies get older!









but we're hanging in there. k is dragging himself all over the floor, and has been since about a week before thanksgiving. he plays around with getting up on his knees, but when he does that, he's more interested in pulling himself up to standing than trying to crawl around that way.

apparently, drinking from the cat's water bowl is his new favorite hobby.

he's a fan of bananas, guacamole, and brown rice.

we're doing a very lazy ec, and he's very much amused by hanging out on the potty. he was a strong signaler as a newborn, but not so much now. i'm washing way more poopy diapers now than i was three or even two months ago. i'm going to splurge and get one of those clear potties for christmas. it might make a difference and it might not. it'll be neat, anyway.









and i'm hoping desparately that i'm not pregnant. i haven't gotten my period back yet, but i'm getting some confusing signals from my body. i really need to start temping again.

between him and older brother s (3 years), life is rarely quiet, and never boring. can i have a day off now?







:

christina


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Kiran rolled off the bed too, into the crib sidecar where dd1 usually sleeps (but she was over on my other side cuddling w/dh). It's a waterbed, and she had to roll over the side bar, so I don't think a rolled towel would have helped a bit!

No chance of me being preggo.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I just wanted to add NOT ME!

My darling daughter is wide awake sitting on my lap. Why is this a problem? It is 4 am!. I am way behind at work too.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
have any of you ever participated in a frontier co-op? we have a local co-op group & frontier runs monthly but it's so tricky to break out of the usual mode since i can't smell, feel & touch the products. i tend to just buy what i'm used to. anyone have any great frontier stuff they love & can't live without?

I want in a co-op SO bad. When I lived in Vancouver, a woman I knew ran her own bakery business and so she ran sort of a mini-coop, she would pick up stuff for other people at the organic food distributors for cheap. We'd get 4KG tubs of organic peanut butter. Those were the days. Actually, now we get organic PB @ the Bulk Barn for 2.29/lb which I think is cheaper than we were paying anyway. But now that I'm doing E2L, I'm not eating PB, but I could really use great big bags o' beans. But, I haven't managed to find one, OK I know what company does it here, but I haven't found a group to join up with. I would start my own, but I'm squeamish about handling/storing meat for other people.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am learning to knit (and not multi quoting







) and it is so much fun (although I am tangling the yarn and need to just undo this and start over I think).

We have two friends staying with us - dh's bffs. It is boy city around here. Toliets up, beer drinking, girl jokes, the whole thing. I think they are all so cute. Kinda fun.

Need hands to knit









Yay for knitting, that's a project that was supposed to be for my "month off" but got put on the backburner because there are so many other things to do. I guess that will have to wait until May (perfect time of year for knitting, LOL)

Just don't let DHs friends stay for FOUR MONTHS!!! DPs friends came to stay with us in May 2006 and NEVER LEFT. We thought the only way to get them to leave would be to leave ourselves, so that's part of what made us decide to go traveling. And then I got pregnant... (ETA: so we've never been alone since







)


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

I was going to ETA again, but then I remembered we're trying to up our post count









Raven used the little kiddie potty at the mall twice yesterday, and even though we were out from 10 am - 3 pm, I only changed one wet diaper (before the first potty, I didn't think to try and so guess what, ended up with a wet dipe) ... the other people in the family bathroom thought she was amazing or something







heheheh.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

short







list of things that have happened this week:

croupy kids
fifths disease
head lice
lost the minutes for the PTO meeting
new radiator for van ($440)
new blower fan for van ($130)
grocery shopping with 5
grocery shopping with







3 yo and baby
attempt to watch Christmas Carol with







and baby (family friendly performance)
------------------------from here down happened yesterday/this morning
head lice (again for one and a new one)
girls 30+ minutes late for school and one home for the day
phone call from the assistant principal re: excessive tardies
note home from school re: excessive absences (7) for the Kindergartner
new radiator and temperature gauge for hubby's car - the one that got a new engine 2 months ago ($400)
lemon bars for goodie auction flop (won't set in time)
pumpkin mousse topping for cheesecake for auction too runny (fortunately the chocolate mousse cheesecake came out














and with extra mousse to share with the naked supposed-to-be-pumpkin one)
cranky baby with white bumps (teeth)
can't decide what to get hubby for birthday and Christmas
hubby is right now returning my Christmas present (elliptical) to pay for the car repairs (this actually kind of makes me feel better, given that I have no idea what to get for him - well, aside from the nowhere reasonable to be found GHIII for the Wii)
more yelling than I want to admit to, particularly re: getting to school on time this morning

I feel better. Let go, release, breathe, relax. Feed the crankman to sleep, finish work, reclaim the disastered kitchen, and consider a nap. Tonight I'm going to see Christmas Carol with E and S (and not














) and hopefully the weekend will be relatively relaxing.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Holy smokes momma! You deserve an award, and a margarita! Its never too early for a margarita.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow!







I second the margarita!

I have to say that it's NOT me either!!

The past week has been awful. Turns out that Kade did have a stomach bug that we all passed around. Two kids with diarrhea is *not* fun. I painted my mom's family room and got it all put back together. I got the leak in the window fixed.

I got the bug yesterday and the night before. I was so out of it. I was supposed to meet my brother here to cut his hair and totally spaced it. Then, my friend called and asked if she could come pick up a saw we're letting her borrow and I forgot, *again*, and didn't answer the door. I heard my phone ringing, looked at it, and jumped up and answered the door. Then, I gave her the wrong saw so she had to come all the way back.







I feel like such an idiot. Today, I'm staying home and not leaving!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys







.

Trying to avoid the urge for retail and/or flopped but tasty lemon square therapy







. Especially no lemon bars with no elliptical





















. Margarita sounds good though. Oh so good. But sticking to MDC, nap, and maybe some mindless online game therapy next time I'm nak-ing


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
The past week has been awful. Turns out that Kade did have a stomach bug that we all passed around. Two kids with diarrhea is *not* fun. I painted my mom's family room and got it all put back together. I got the leak in the window fixed.

Ew. Hope everyone is feeling better soon!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

phew~

this thread is moving at lightening speed! i can always tell when everyone is gabby because i stop getting the individual emails. it's as if the server just gives up.

i've found GSE to work great for yeast/any diaper rash. just add a drop or two to a few ounces of water & dab on with a cotton ball. or, if you use cloth wipes, add a few drops to the wipe water.

EFPookie, i hope the deep breathing worked for you, mama, because that was a challenging post to read.







:

i want to learn how to knit, too. maybe dh's daughter can teach me.

my sister opened a new spa in the city (of chicago)and tonight is the grand opening party. i'm so incredibly proud of her! she's been working as a massage therapist for 15 yrs & this has always been her dream. just because i'm gloating with pride, here's her website...

http://allyuspa.com/

in baby news, ezra climbed up 2 stairs!? our bedroom has a few steps down to where the bed is & it's a perfect place for him to play around. i put him there the other day while i went to the bathroom & came back to find him up the stairs!? too fast...too fast. my baby's growing up..........


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
my sister opened a new spa in the city (of chicago)and tonight is the grand opening party. i'm so incredibly proud of her! she's been working as a massage therapist for 15 yrs & this has always been her dream. just because i'm gloating with pride, here's her website...

http://allyuspa.com/

Forget the margarita, I'm coming to Chicago







. Even her website is relaxing.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Morning mamas, I don't really have much to say, just upping the post count









Hey, when did the side smilies change? the LOL isn't there anymore.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Morning mamas, I don't really have much to say, just upping the post count









Hey, when did the side smilies change? the LOL isn't there anymore.

I just noticed they changed the short list today, but noticed a BUNCH of new smilies in the "more" list a couple of days ago - when I changed my sig







.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Morning mamas, I don't really have much to say, just upping the post count









Hey, when did the side smilies change? the LOL isn't there anymore.

I just noticed that this morning.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I love Frontier co-ops. The Weleda Arnica and lavander massage oil is wonderful - my homeopath recommended we have it around and I really like it. I also LOVE the aura cacia cocoa butter with vanilla in it. It is amazing - like a chocolate massage









I am not pg, for sure. I have no af yet and while we have lots of sex we use protection every single time and have since Clay was born. We are done at two, sad as it is sometimes to think about. Someone else can be the pg mama because it is not me!

I am working my way through my doula trtaining books and enjoying that (although it makes getting my paid work done a bit slower). I have been seeing one pp doula client also and things seem to be improving for her now (bad latch, cracked nipples, etc).

Ds and I made beeswax candles together this morning for him to give as gifts to his friends and family. He decorated them all so cute.

Did I mention that his recital was awesome? He was so proud of himself and told me he love performing on stage (he had been worried he would be nervous) and that he wanted to do it a lot more!







A born performer I suppose.

I feel like I never write anymore. Clay loves his teething necklace. I got it from atoygarden.com (which I love) and he has been wearing it for a couple of days. He is a mellow dude with no teeth, so I can't say if it works or not!







No food here still and no movement. He is like a hummingbird the way he flaps his arms when he wants something, though. To cute.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Speaking of alcohol, I got a new type of wine last week on the recommendation of the wine seller. It's called Garnacha de Fuego and it is a red from Spain. It is a fairly inexpensive wine and it is wonderful. I love it. Our friend shared it with us the night we had it and them went and bought us 2 more bottles because he agreed that it was a great choice. Anyhow, perhaps someone in their holilday celebrations will need a good wine - I recommend this one!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I got the book veganomicon and it is terrific. Just thought I would tell you all this







Post counts and all.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

this is totally cracking me up this morning. I turned me and the kids into elves:

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1217420742


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Speaking of alcohol, I got a new type of wine last week on the recommendation of the wine seller. It's called Garnacha de Fuego and it is a red from Spain. It is a fairly inexpensive wine and it is wonderful. I love it. Our friend shared it with us the night we had it and them went and bought us 2 more bottles because he agreed that it was a great choice. Anyhow, perhaps someone in their holilday celebrations will need a good wine - I recommend this one!

DH loves Spanish red wine. i will have to look for that at the store if i ever go.. all wine in utah is sold at the liquor store







:.. DH was just in WY for work, though and got a bottle of Spanish Sangria for the solstice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I got the book veganomicon and it is terrific. Just thought I would tell you all this







Post counts and all.

This is my jealous face:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
this is totally cracking me up this morning. I turned me and the kids into elves:

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1217420742

i love that site and love that they upgraded it this year to do more than one person at a time. i did hubby and his siblings earlier this season and the boys all ended up with boobs and the girls not, which made me laugh even harder. i want to do the scrooge one with his dad's face but i can't find the right picture


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

hey megan...since you go to a homeopath, what is the general consensus about homeopathic remedies and bf'ing? i just ordered a bunch of stuff from washington homeopathics (thru a co-op) and every bottle says to consult a practitioner before taking if bf'ing. i just found a homeopath in the area that i'd like to see after the first of the year but i want to start taking some of them now (cell salts & a cough remedy). safe?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 

I am working my way through my doula trtaining books and enjoying that (although it makes getting my paid work done a bit slower).

who are getting certified with, again? i'm this/close to being done with my ALACE training. all i have left is the written exam & it's slow going. then....on to the CBE certification! i have my first doula client since ezra's birth & i'm loving it. she's not due until march which is nice because ez will be 10 months old & hopefully i'll feel more comfortable leaving him for an extended period of time.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Tonight we are having the first girls night out in a year and a half! I am way too excited! We are going to a nice bar that has the best beer selection in the whole state, even better than the liquor store (not only do you have to buy wine at the liquor store here, you also have to go there if you want any good beer that is more than 3%














..

Tomorrow, I am going to my mom's-side of the family Christmas party... they are all ubber-mormon-conservatives, and I am definitely the odd-ball of the family. One Xmas 3 years ago, my uncle told me that I HAD to be a lesbian, since I was a liberal, and all liberals are gay







... He has since apologized for saying that (not that I have any thing against lesbians, my sister just went through a "phase").. Anyway, fun-fun


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am working my way through my doula trtaining books and enjoying that (although it makes getting my paid work done a bit slower). I have been seeing one pp doula client also and things seem to be improving for her now (bad latch, cracked nipples, etc).

Did I mention that his recital was awesome? He was so proud of himself and told me he love performing on stage (he had been worried he would be nervous) and that he wanted to do it a lot more!







A born performer I suppose.

I've thought about being a doula too. THis would be a few years down the road, though, since I am still in college, and don't really have time to leave for 10 hours straight.

Congrats on the recital for your ds!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

how do you type a word & have it be a link to a photo? i figured this out once before but now i've forgotten!?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
how do you type a word & have it be a link to a photo? i figured this out once before but now i've forgotten!?

type word, highlight word, click picture of the world with a link of chain in front of it, enter link info, if you copied and pasted it make sure that it doesn't have 2 http:// because it keeps one even if you highlight it to replace it







.

Sam


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
type word, highlight word, click picture of the world with a link of chain in front of it, enter link info, if you copied and pasted it make sure that it doesn't have 2 http:// because it keeps one even if you highlight it to replace it







.

Sam

How cute!

How did you get your DDDC *Diaper MacGyver*? Form your inventive post? I forget who says what sometimes.







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
How cute!

How did you get your DDDC *Diaper MacGyver*? Form your inventive post? I forget who says what sometimes.







:

LOL - yes, but I still don't know who the culprit is, though I have my suspicions.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAVE to multi-quote as I always seem to be short on time to catch up these days....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I also LOVE the aura cacia cocoa butter with vanilla in it. It is amazing - like a chocolate massage









I second this! Let's just say that DH and I BOTH love it







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
short







list of things that have happened this week

Ugh, you poor thing! Sounds like you could use a trip to koru's sister's spa, no? Hope you're hanging in there, sweetie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
who are getting certified with, again? i'm this/close to being done with my ALACE training. all i have left is the written exam & it's slow going. then....on to the CBE certification! i have my first doula client since ezra's birth & i'm loving it. she's not due until march which is nice because ez will be 10 months old & hopefully i'll feel more comfortable leaving him for an extended period of time.

I didn't realize so many of us are (or are thinking of becoming) birth workers! My training is through DONA, but I am scheduled for the ALACE training in March and I can't wait! My doula was trained through ALACE, as are lots of women I interviewed for my dissertation research, so I'm REALLY looking forward to it.

Megan, I am actually trying to convince DH to move to NYC (my BF lives there and is pregnant with her first). When I saw you were doing doula/babywearing work now I mentioned it to him and he said we can go only if you and I start a business together so he can stay home and write







. I have seriously been thinking about starting a business/cooperative devoted to gentle birth and parenting choices when I finish this







dissertation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
hey megan...since you go to a homeopath, what is the general consensus about homeopathic remedies and bf'ing? i just ordered a bunch of stuff from washington homeopathics (thru a co-op) and every bottle says to consult a practitioner before taking if bf'ing. i just found a homeopath in the area that i'd like to see after the first of the year but i want to start taking some of them now (cell salts & a cough remedy). safe?

Koru, my pediatrician/homeopath says that all remedies are generally compatible with breastfeeding because of the miniscule amount of the remedy that goes into the pellets and eventually your system.I would just call and ask if you want to be sure about a specific remedy.

Hugs to all the sick mamas and mamas with sick babies. Will try to post more later


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I didn't realize so many of us are (or are thinking of becoming) birth workers! My training is through DONA, but I am scheduled for the ALACE training in March and I can't wait! My doula was trained through ALACE, as are lots of women I interviewed for my dissertation research, so I'm REALLY looking forward to it.


i didn't know you were a doula! you are going to _*love*_ your ALACE weekend. my workshop leader was therese & she was miraculous. such a pleasure to learn from. i met so many wonderful women that weekend & we still keep in touch. the funny thing about my ALACE training is that on the final day, therese talked to us about birth control.







she metioned how weekends such as those are filled with oxytocin & fertility is at a high. and....i unexpectedly became pregnant with ezra a couple weeks later!!







i guess i proved her right....

seriously, though, ALACE is such a fabulous organization. i can't speak more highly of them. i'm thinking about organizing a workshop in chicago in '08.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Holy smokes! Well done

















:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
phew~
i've found GSE to work great for yeast/any diaper rash. just add a drop or two to a few ounces of water & dab on with a cotton ball. or, if you use cloth wipes, add a few drops to the wipe water.

I'll have to get some. Right now I'm using miconozole (sp?) & it's getting better already. I wish I had just followed my gut and tried that two weeks ago







: I'll use the GSE to treat the diaps for sure. I probably need to treat myself & DS1 too. . .

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I just noticed they changed the short list today, but noticed a BUNCH of new smilies in the "more" list a couple of days ago - when I changed my sig







.

Hey! They added one that I requested in the thread "Post a Smiley you want" Woot! ---->








Now if they would just add this one
Do you guys write out the code for the smiley you want usually, or do you click it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Speaking of alcohol, I got a new type of wine last week on the recommendation of the wine seller. It's called Garnacha de Fuego and it is a red from Spain. It is a fairly inexpensive wine and it is wonderful. . . perhaps someone in their holilday celebrations will need a good wine - I recommend this one!

I'll give it a try









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Tomorrow, I am going to my mom's-side of the family Christmas party... they are all ubber-mormon-conservatives, and I am definitely the odd-ball of the family.









Fun, fun. Were you supposed to be mormon? I left the church (much to my mother's and sisters' shagrin[sp?]) when I was about 14.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
How cute!

How did you get your DDDC *Diaper MacGyver*? Form your inventive post?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I HAVE to multi-quote as I always seem to be short on time to catch up these days....
. . .My doula was trained through ALACE, as are lots of women I interviewed for my dissertation research, so I'm REALLY looking forward to it.
. . . I have seriously been thinking about starting a business/cooperative devoted to gentle birth and parenting choices when I finish this







dissertation.

Wait. What's your dissertation on again? (I know you've told us







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
she metioned how weekends such as those are filled with oxytocin & fertility is at a high. and....i unexpectedly became pregnant with ezra a couple weeks later!!







i guess i proved her right....









It seemed that a statistically significant proportion of the student midwives became pregnant while in school. I was one of them too







.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
One Xmas 3 years ago, my uncle told me that I HAD to be a lesbian, since I was a liberal, and all liberals are gay









!! OMG that is hilarious!!







That's about as good as my dad saying if I breastfed my kids I'd "turn them gay"







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I left the church (much to my mother's and sisters' shagrin[sp?]) when I was about 14.

!! i wouldn't have pegged you as someone with that background...no offense of course!!







One of my close long-time friends is a very devout Mormon and I am split about 50/50 for being fascinated by her, or thinking she's off the deep end







She met me as a lazy Catholic, and she saw me transform from that into a devout Catholic, a questioning Catholic, then into a confused Christian, an agnostic, and finally an eclectic Pagan. She actually got angry and quit speaking to me when I was questioning my first marriage, but later, apologized and was a steady support thru my complicated divorce.







: ...sry, lol.

Well I'm nearly done with gift-buying, we just need a tree!! And lots of cookie ingredients







I bought Claire some Haba blocks and a few board books in German, for dh to read to her. My mom is bummed we're not coming down, but she is buying the kids some really cool stuff this year (aka she LISTENED to me after asking what they wanted!







)--my son's even getting a laptop from that one-laptop-per-child thing too, and that was her own idea









argh, gtg....claire is trying to eat the xbox controllers


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Homeopathy is safe while nursing - no worries there. My homeopath is a mom of 2 (extended bf kids who are 8 and 11 now) and works for a midwife (and gives remedies through that practice as well). Totally safe. Only issue I can see is how some remedies will totally knock you out. Last one I took made me SO tired (my constitutional) and I felt like co-sleeping might have been a no-no (dh slept with the babe instead of me).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 

Megan, I am actually trying to convince DH to move to NYC (my BF lives there and is pregnant with her first). When I saw you were doing doula/babywearing work now I mentioned it to him and he said we can go only if you and I start a business together so he can stay home and write







. I have seriously been thinking about starting a business/cooperative devoted to gentle birth and parenting choices when I finish this







dissertation.


Sounds like a plan for sure! I'd love to have a back-up and two doulas with PhDs is a rare and special thing I imagine







Come on down and we can let the men stay home


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

LizzyQ -- I had been wanting this book and then 2 days ago I was walking down my hallway (I live in a huge building that takes up half a city block and has 20 lofts per floor and 5 floors) and there is was! People leave things they don't want in this one spot - like a floorwide freecycle program and others take it (or the porter takes it to the basement and people can get stuff from this room there). Anyhow, someone just left a BRAND new, perfect condition hardcover vegan cook book for me! I felt my karma must have been good that day







Dh got tempeh today for spicey tempeh nori rolls.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
People leave things they don't want in this one spot - like a floorwide freecycle program and others take it (or the porter takes it to the basement and people can get stuff from this room there). Anyhow, someone just left a BRAND new, perfect condition hardcover vegan cook book for me! I felt my karma must have been good that day







Dh got tempeh today for spicey tempeh nori rolls.

1) it is so very cool that your building does that.
2) it is so very cool you got an item you really wanted!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Y'all are cracking me up on the post count!

What is the difference between a DONA doula an ALACE doula?

Megan, that is so cool that your building does that and even better that you got something super cool that you really wanted.









((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) to everyone who is dealing w/ sickies. Its no fun to have sick kids.

How is everyone doing on their Christmas shopping? I'm usually done by now but this yr I'm slacking and no where NEAR done..


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
What is the difference between a DONA doula an ALACE doula?

And CAPPA?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I don't have anything to say but since we are at 152 and "they" are at 209 I think we need some random posts so here I go.........


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Do you have a Christmas tree?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

If you have a Christmas tree then is it decorated w/ ornaments that the kids have made or is it all fancy?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

yes, a vintage fake one that's made of lead


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone not celebrate Christmas?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Elise has started waking when I lay her down when she is napping. Its hard b/c I don't get things done like I used to but I guess good b/c I get more computer time.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
If you have a Christmas tree then is it decorated w/ ornaments that the kids have made or is it all fancy?

rotflmao
I guess ours is "fancy" as I bought a bunch of blue & silver non-breakable ornaments so it's supposed to match, but Seamus has broken several ornaments & he compulsively removes the rest so there's only a small hold-out of ornaments near the top (where he can't reach)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I don't have anything to say but since we are at 152 and "they" are at 209 I think we need some random posts so here I go.........









Do "they" know we are in competition with "them"?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I didn't realize that there were that many different doula trainings. How many are there?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I love "fancy" tree's. I did one one year and DD 1 got her feelings hurt b/c none of her ornaments where on the tree.







So I haven't done it again. When we have the room then I want to do 2 trees one for just the girls and the other for just me.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
How is everyone doing on their Christmas shopping? I'm usually done by now but this yr I'm slacking and no where NEAR done..









Uhh. I'm so cheap this year.
So far I got:
my mom satin sheets,
my MIL is going to get some pre-made (by me) generic scrapbooking pages & a scrap book from my stash
My FIL will be getting fudge made by me
DH is getting nothing (well, I'll wrap the replacement to the photo frame he broke & the movies he knows are coming in the mail--The Simpson's Movie & Futurama Bender's Big Score)
I'm apparenlty to buy my own x-mas present this weekend. I want a silicone spatula & perhaps a mandolin (the food cutting gadget)
DS1 is getting a couple of car's movie megablock toys, a soccer ball & whatever crap anyone else gets him
& Mickey is getting a little tykes drum I found at goodwill


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Do "they" know we are in competition with "them"?









I don't think they do.. I may have to go spying to check it out..


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I didn't realize that there were that many different doula trainings. How many are there?

I am aware of three main nationally known ones.
I'm sure there are more though. My midwifery school (FSTM) had their own CBE training. Since it's not a regulated industry really almost anybody can form an organization & certify people to their own criteria.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I'm cracking myself up.














: If I don't stop laughing I'm going to wake Elise up!!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, and I am considering getting these animal blocks. WDYT?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I don't think they do.. I may have to go spying to check it out..









What and waste precious posting time? HECK NO.








We do need a mole


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I am aware of three main nationally known ones.
I'm sure there are more though. My midwifery school (FSTM) had their own CBE training. Since it's not a regulated industry really almost anybody can form an organization & certify people to their own criteria.

Learn something new every day.







I guess I thought there was only one b/c that is the only one I'd ever heard of around here.

Thanks for letting me know..


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh, and I am considering getting these animal blocks. WDYT?

I think those are very cool! I'd say that you GOTTA have them...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

alrighty then I WILL get them


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What and waste precious posting time? HECK NO.








We do need a mole










Yea, thats why I'm still here...









I guess I could be the mole since Elise "was" born in April.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

DD 2 is being very easy this year and telling us "I'll take whatever you guys get me." I wish she'd give me a list but then I'm grateful she doesn't want everything.

I think she is scared that it will have lead in it. I guess I scared her


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
alrighty then I WILL get them









SWEET!!!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am training with CBI and really like it. I talked to a bunch of DONA doulas who all said they would have done CBI if it had been available so I choose it.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

hey, check out this pic of ds1 when he was mickey's age now:

DS1
DS2


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Some chatty mamas today!

I am making lasagna but I use no noodles, just zucchinis. Yum. The whole house smells like garlic.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

oh & this terrible pic of mick
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...29-2007-18.jpg


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I have a friend who is pg that I've talked into using CD's!!!!!!!!!!!







Nothing like spreading the CD love














. I think her DH wants to choke me but owell, her baby's butt will thank me


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm making lasagne tomorrow, only I forgot to buy my zuccinis. I think I'll try it with spinach instead.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am training with CBI and really like it. I talked to a bunch of DONA doulas who all said they would have done CBI if it had been available so I choose it.










Make that four nationally known programs


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
hey, check out this pic of ds1 when he was mickey's age now:

DS1
DS2

OMGosh those eyes!!! He is such a cutie pie!! I think we have some of the cutest babies on MDC.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Some chatty mamas today!

I am making lasagna but I use no noodles, just zucchinis. Yum. The whole house smells like garlic.











YYYYUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! !!!









I LOVE garlic. I've never tried lasagna w/ zucchinis, I'll have to try it on the girls, it sounds very yummy.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
oh & this terrible pic of mick
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...29-2007-18.jpg

He is still a cutie pie. That pic made me laugh. He is looking like "MOM, will you stop with the camera!"


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
OMGosh those eyes!!!

Did I ever share this freaky pic here?
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...-3-2007-08.jpg


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
hey, check out this pic of ds1 when he was mickey's age now:

DS1
DS2

Your boys look very much alike. At 1st I didn't realize it was a different baby then when I was showing them to DD 2 I realized it. I guess I was just reading too fast to get to that 209.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Apparenly I'm in a pic sharing mood

Which should represent Mickey in my siggy?
choice A
choice B

oh, here's another one of DS1 that looks sorta freakily like Mickey in choice B there


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Did I ever share this freaky pic here?
http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z...-3-2007-08.jpg

I don't remember seeing it but that doesn't mean much.







Yea, I gotta agree kinda freaky but in a good freaky way.

Do you have blue eyes or does he get them from DH. Those eyes are to die for!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Your boys look very much alike. At 1st I didn't realize it was a different baby then when I was showing them to DD 2 I realized it. I guess I was just reading too fast to get to that 209.









I think it's funny how our kids want to see pics of random (to them) babies on the net. Seamus will see avatars & say "who dat baby?" or "dat mickey?" or he'll get upset if I scroll too quickly past them.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Apparenly I'm in a pic sharing mood

Which should represent Mickey in my siggy?
choice A
choice B

oh, here's another one of DS1 that looks sorta freakily like Mickey in choice B there


I LOVE pics!!

It depends on if you wanna do a "now" pic or just one of Mickey? If you just wanna do a pic then I'd go w/ the 1st one b/c you can really see his eyes.

Both great pics though.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you have blue eyes or does he get them from DH.

Dh has got the blueys. They're different though. Also, Mickey's and Seamus' are different shades of blue too.
Mine are that brown/green/blue conglomeration of color.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I think it's funny how our kids want to see pics of random (to them) babies on the net. Seamus will see avatars & say "who dat baby?" or "dat mickey?" or he'll get upset if I scroll too quickly past them.

I too think its very funny. Veronica gets upset too if I go to fast and she can't see the pics and the smilies. She will always ask who that baby is.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Insert segway (sp?) here.

I've been all about cranberry juice lately. I've found a couple of brands that make a pure, unsweetened juice that's really hard-core. I mix it with various things & my pee is strange


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Dh has got the blueys. They're different though. Also, Mickey's and Seamus' are different shades of blue too.
Mine are that brown/green/blue conglomeration of color.

I thought that Seamus' were different but its always hard to tell. He must have more of your eyes then.
My brother has blue blue eyes like Mikey does. I always wanted that crystal blue but I just got blue blue.








DH & Kristen (dd1) have the same color as you brown/green/blue.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

"blue blue"








Mickey Blue eyes


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

A'right. I needs to tends to my family. TTYL


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Insert segway (sp?) here.

I've been all about cranberry juice lately. I've found a couple of brands that make a pure, unsweetened juice that's really hard-core. I mix it with various things & my pee is strange

















: I used to drink cranberry juice but then I had about a yr where I "had" to drink it b/c of kidney or bladder problems. Now I don't drink it b/c it makes me feel like I'm sick?!! I know its all mental but still. Now Kristen LOVES it so I'll have to check it out for her. She loves when she eats or drinks things that make her pee smell or turn colors.







:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, and I want this thread to be over 220 posts when I come back or all of you are in trouble







.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
A'right. I needs to tends to my family. TTYL

















Ok. Have a GREAT night! It was fun boosting our post count. I think we did 2 pages just us!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh, and I want this thread to be over 220 posts when I come back or all of you are in trouble







.

Sad thing is that when I started my "mission" we were only at like 152. Now I'm posting 202 now!!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

203


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I WILL get to 209!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

"They" are on the 2nd page now!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I've ran out of things to say but I think I can I think I can I think I can.....


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I only have 3 more.......


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Come on ladies where are y'all at???????


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

The big 209!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

You all are too funny!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

We are now 1 over and I'm off to cook dinner now that Elise is waking up.




































:bgbo unce


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm taking a bath while







is holding Elisabeth. She just woke up crying. She's finally gotten fussy while teething #5 yesterday and #6 is coming thru today, and yes, it's terrible. I ahve been so blessed.

I keep trying to catch up and post what I want to say. I should look up all my questions that I stick in the middle of my posts and no one answers.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Laura- I forgot to hit the quote button, but I left the mormon church about the same time as you- 14-ish. I assumed that at least your sister was mormon, living in Orem at all, which is about 99.5% mormon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
LizzyQ -- I had been wanting this book and then 2 days ago I was walking down my hallway (I live in a huge building that takes up half a city block and has 20 lofts per floor and 5 floors) and there is was! People leave things they don't want in this one spot - like a floorwide freecycle program and others take it (or the porter takes it to the basement and people can get stuff from this room there). Anyhow, someone just left a BRAND new, perfect condition hardcover vegan cook book for me! I felt my karma must have been good that day







Dh got tempeh today for spicey tempeh nori rolls.

I am even MORE jealous now! I used to live in a building that did that too. I got some cool stuff from there. But never a vegan cookbook!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you have a Christmas tree?

No Xmas tree yet. My mom is looking to see if she can find an old fake one for us. If not, we'll go without, it's not a big deal. But I am still buying Seb a "Baby's First Christmas" ornament.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Where's the Suggest a Smiley Thread? I put in Questions that one I thought of last month:







:







:

And I usually type in the smilies. oh, that would be because I didn't realise you could click on them to insert them.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey, you guys have slacked. And I came back sooner than I anticipated, so GOOD JOB.
I have my MDC set to do 100 posts per page so as far as I know we are only on page three


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I'm making lasagne tomorrow, only I forgot to buy my zuccinis. I think I'll try it with spinach instead.

We're making Lasagna for Christmas dinner. I make a really yummy vegan lasagna, and I always use spinach


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Lizzy, oh YEAH my sister is LDS. That's almost an understatement







I've uh. . .sortof led my mother away from the church a bit. . .she's now looking into all sorts of other stuff. She just needs a good group is all


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We're making Lasagna for Christmas dinner. I make a really yummy vegan lasagna, and I always use spinach









What do you do in liu of cheese & eggs?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

There were 3 pages to catch up on, and I was only away for ONE HOUR!

Good job mamas!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What do you do in liu of cheese & eggs?

Tofu, vegan cream cheese and nutritional yeast.

I didn't know one put eggs in lasagna..


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I never use eggs personally and have made a tofu filling that is super yummy.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

In my defense Elise is still asleep and I can't lay her down so y'all reap the benefits!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Lizzy, oh YEAH my sister is LDS. That's almost an understatement







I've uh. . .sortof led my mother away from the church a bit. . .she's now looking into all sorts of other stuff. She just needs a good group is all









A while back I started an Ex-Mormon tribe here. I wonder what happened to that.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What do you do in liu of cheese & eggs?


I've never used eggs in mine either.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Tofu, vegan cream cheese and nutritional yeast.

I didn't know one put eggs in lasagna..

I use one to two eggs in the ricotta & mozzarella/parmesan mix


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My friend uses hard boiled eggs but I have always hated eggs, so I make it without and always have! Anyhow, the one I made tonight has some cheese in it and it is very soupy (with no noodles to absorb the liquid it gets watery) but I love it that way. Just like my dad used to make it









Alright dh is home and I am done here. Good work post-raisers


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I'll have to get some. Right now I'm using miconozole (sp?) & it's getting better already. I wish I had just followed my gut and tried that two weeks ago







: I'll use the GSE to treat the diaps for sure. I probably need to treat myself & DS1 too. . .

Hey! They added one that I requested in the thread "Post a Smiley you want" Woot! ---->








Now if they would just add this one

I love that smiley!
Yeast is the devil! I heard you could use coconut oil on their bums. I squirted breastmilk on E's bum today, she's got this red line up her crack. i hate sticking my fingers in the goop and then trying to getting it where I want it without wiping it off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I love "fancy" tree's. I did one one year and DD 1 got her feelings hurt b/c none of her ornaments where on the tree.







So I haven't done it again. When we have the room then I want to do 2 trees one for just the girls and the other for just me.









i'm divided between doing that and saying forget me decorating what I want. I want to do nativities and forget the tree.







wants a live tree, no where to cut one down around here,







, which is what we did when I was a kid. My bro and I and Grandma would go out for walks on the farm and pick one out long before.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I don't think they do.. I may have to go spying to check it out..










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What and waste precious posting time? HECK NO.







We do need a mole









Hehe, E was due April 29th. But who wants to spend time over there when this is so fun?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I am making lasagna but I use no noodles, just zucchinis. Yum. The whole house smells like garlic.

Okaty, you use th zukes instead of meat. I was thinking instead of the pasta, which would that work for gluten-free folks?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I have my MDC set to do 100 posts per page so as far as I know we are only on page three
















How do you do that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
There were 3 pages to catch up on, and I was only away for ONE HOUR!Good job mamas!

That's because these guys(Ewins and Synchro are nuts.

I forget what else I was going to say.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
In my defense Elise is still asleep and I can't lay her down so y'all reap the benefits!






























That's why I spend so much time on here. I get on here pretty much all the time while she nurses/sleeps.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I figured it out. Hmm, don't like the lavender skin.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow this went fast today. Good job everyone! I don't have much to contribute. We don't have a good place to put a Christmas tree, and don't care much, so we don't have one. Maybe I'll get a rosemary bush this year as a mini tree.

Kermit's getting a wooden bowl and spoon and a little teething doll from Nova Naturals for Christmas.

I'm sleepy and hopefully my friend is coming over tomorrow to hang out with Kermit and I while DH is at work so I need to clean up the house a little before I go to bed, so goodnight!

Megan - You have books on the way! Enjoy!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
That's because these guys(Ewins and Synchro are nuts.

I forget what else I was going to say.
















:

I've always known I was "special"...Sheepish:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, This was fun in the TAO forum, I thought it would be fun and boost the post count.









1. I love flying, esp. in small planes (my dad is a pilot).
2. I love hot water/baths.
3. I love my MIL, and we have fun cooking together!
4. I enjoy deer and bird hunting.
5. I love cooking, and I always add things or substitute in recipes.
6. I like crocheting and have 3 unfinished projects.
7. I'm a messie, but my husband has been a good influence on me.
8. I love walking in the rain. I just love rain, falling asleep to the sound of rain, the name Rain/Rayne. . .
9. My husband is my favourite person in the world.
10. I geocache.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 














: I've always known I was "special"...Sheepish:

Umm, I didn't mean it to be that funny, did I say something that could be taken differently?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I got E a Joy's Waldorf Teeny Baby Kit. So I get to try sewing.









That's one of the things I was going to say.

Now what else?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Wow this went fast today. Good job everyone! I don't have much to contribute. We don't have a good place to put a Christmas tree, and don't care much, so we don't have one. Maybe I'll get a rosemary bush this year as a mini tree.

Kermit's getting a wooden bowl and spoon and a little teething doll from Nova Naturals for Christmas.

I'm sleepy and hopefully my friend is coming over tomorrow to hang out with Kermit and I while DH is at work so I need to clean up the house a little before I go to bed, so goodnight!

Megan - You have books on the way! Enjoy!

We tried!









I didn't have one good thing to say







. I was just talking away.. so join on in..

I want to get Elise a wooden bowl and spoon too.

Have a great time w/ your friend tomorrow.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

We got Seb toys from oompa.com and some clothes on clearance at old navy. not much, but still more than we can really afford.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Umm, I didn't mean it to be that funny, did I say something that could be taken differently?









No, I'm just in a really giggly mood tonight. It must be b/c I'm very sleepy.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

We got Seb toys from oompa.com and some clothes on clearance at old navy. not much, but still more than we can really afford.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We got Seb toys from oompa.com and some clothes on clearance at old navy. not much, but still more than we can really afford.

I love Old Navy clearance. I can find some great deals for the girls at pretty cheap.

I've never bought from oompa.com so I'll have to check them out.

((((((((HUGS))))))))) We are in a money crunch right now too. It SUCKS.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, this is cool:
http://www.freerice.com/index.php
When you play a word game, they give rice to the UN.
Article about it:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7088447.stm

And this was one of my unanswered questions.
Did anyone else try the Chai recipe on the last weekly Mothering email?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

We are totally more than April now







:


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Hey, this is cool:
http://www.freerice.com/index.php
When you play a word game, they give rice to the UN.
Article about it:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7088447.stm

And this was one of my unanswered questions.
Did anyone else try the Chai recipe on the last weekly Mothering email?

That was really cool. I sent it to my older dd and she loved it too. So thanks for sharing.

I haven't tried the Chai recipe. If you did what did you think of it?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Did anyone else try the Chai recipe on the last weekly Mothering email?

no, I missed that







I love chai.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We are totally more than April now







:

one more post for good measure


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you have a Christmas tree?

Yes and we even put it up







.

I'm back from a Christmas party and dropping by the theatre for the goodie auction to use Sam to influence the bidding







. My cheesecakes went for $50 and $55. Not too bad.

A friend took my 5 and 3 yo and the older 2 are in the show, so it's just me and Sam and he's sleeping (snoring) at the boob. Need that smiley here Laura.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My dh asked me to make him molasses cookies. He got a soymilk maker and has been making awesome nut milks all week abd wanting cookies to dip with. So, I made cookies and he and Clay layed down in the living room and played. They are both cuddled up sound asleep now. The cookies are done but he is out. Breakfast I suppose.

Our older ds is at my brother and SIL's house having a sleep over with his cousin tonight. They have art class in the monring so we will get them both and bring them to class after we hit the Farmer's Market at the park.

I signed up for a plot at the community garden and for a share in the CSA.

(And I use the zukes in place of BOTH meat and pasta. I just use veggies, sauce, and cheese (or tofu or both sometimes) when I make lasagna. We try not to eat a lot of refine carbs & wheat flour so I have made lots of recipes that work without. Obviously the cookies metioned above are refined carbs but I use whole spelt at least!)


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
hey, check out this pic of ds1 when he was mickey's age now:

DS1
DS2

They have the same hairline







cute, cute, cute

I want to play this game.

DS1

DS2

Me

Album with more comparison photos of the boys


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I figured it out. Hmm, don't like the lavender skin.

I do









Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Kermit's getting a wooden bowl and spoon and a little teething doll from Nova Naturals for Christmas.

That sounds like a really neat gift!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Hey, This was fun in the TAO forum, I thought it would be fun and boost the post count.









1. I love flying, esp. in small planes (my dad is a pilot).
2. I love hot water/baths.
3. I love my MIL, and we have fun cooking together!
4. I enjoy deer and bird hunting.
5. I love cooking, and I always add things or substitute in recipes.
6. I like crocheting and have 3 unfinished projects.
7. I'm a messie, but my husband has been a good influence on me.
8. I love walking in the rain. I just love rain, falling asleep to the sound of rain, the name Rain/Rayne. . .
9. My husband is my favourite person in the world.
10. I geocache.

Geocaching is neat.

My 10 things will me in the next post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We are totally more than April now







:

Wooot!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
My cheesecakes went for $50 and $55. Not too bad.

Holy moley! That's not not too bad, that's AWESOME! (Unless the cheesecake market is in a bubble right now)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My dh asked me to make him molasses cookies.

Last month I tried to make black moleasses cake. Um, it was purty gross. I could see thinking it was yummy if I had never had evils as little debbie cakes. My tongue is deadened to the subtleties of flavor that are hallmark to more historical recipies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
They have the same hairline







cute, cute, cute

I want to play this game.

DS1

DS2

Me


Woah, your boys are twins!
Mine do have the same hairline for sure. Their dad has it too.
Ok, Dh at 14 months,
DH & both boys *note that hairline
Man, I have to scan some baby pics of me for fun.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

eek! i created some monsters! (at least i'm think it was me who initially pointed out april's post count







). i went away for the evening & came home to pages & pages of posts. i honestly could only skim them because i only have a few minutes but y'all are impressive!!!

i can barely remember what i skimmed but i can tell you this...we have a potted norfolk pine as our christmas tree this year. my goal was to simplify so we got our sweet little tree & i put one string of lights & about 10 ornaments on it. dd1 said it was the prettiest tree she'd ever seen! here she is, in all her glory....

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_2095.jpg

we just got home from my sister's grand opening & it was fabulous. the kids were all so wonderful! i was proud to be the only people there (out of hundreds) who brought their kids. we are firm believers in kids going where we go.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

1. I too love the rain
2. I'd love to live in a yurt & cobb house on some land & not be stuck in the suburbs
3. I like hard cheese
4. I've got about 10 tattos I'm planning to get
5. I love organization
6. I love to brush my teeth & I do so every chance I get
7. I love water. I can drink a 16oz bottle of water in 11 seconds.
8. I could really use a day off. I love being lazy.
9. I love photography
10. I want to eat something right now & I'm distracted.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

and oh my geez....248 to 211.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Monsters you say?









Your tree is very pretty. I like the idea of a potted tree. It's certainly better than my tree that could theoretically be recycled into fishing sinkers or bullets or lead pipes









I too am a believer in kids being with their parents & being accepted where they are. I took Seamus to a large, extravagant, coctail party once. It was weird, but good.

"Oh my geez"


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Woah, your boys are twins!
Mine do have the same hairline for sure. Their dad has it too.
Ok, Dh at 14 months,
A DH *note that hairline
Man, I have to scan some baby pics of me for fun.

Holy canoli, they are twins with their dad even more than mine are with each other.

It was a charity goodie auction, so hardly anything goes for less than $20. I think the record tonight was $85 or $90 for a milk tart/pie made by my friend from South Africa. Didn't mention that I had a slice of the same pie at the Christmas party for free







. The big record is over $200 for some amazing cake that the executive director's wife makes. DH and I are competing for most $$, except he ended up not making his for tonight because they had too many and I don't know if he will make one tomorrow. A shame, he's the better baker and had some really fabulous ideas - and also that will leave me with a TON of superfluous baking supplies.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Holy canoli, they are twins with their dad even more than mine are with each other.
.









I know, it's rediculous how much they look alike. No paternity testing needed for sure & I could *never* get away with having someone elses baby


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I too am a believer in kids being with their parents & being accepted where they are. I took Seamus to a large, extravagant, coctail party once. It was weird, but good.

I totally agree, we just got back from dinner at a fancy schmany steak house (that we never would have gone into had we known how $$$ it was!) and DD was SO good. A few people came by and complimented us and the wait staff was very nice about her being with us. She sat in her highchair and cheerfully chewed on a very large stalk of asparagus while we ate our dinners.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 







I know, it's rediculous how much they look alike. No paternity testing needed for sure & I could *never* get away with having someone elses baby





































Mine all look very much like me and VERY MUCH like each other except my oldest not so much - she has darker coloring like DH. My youngest girl and DS1 look like twins in their 18-month pictures except DD had strawberry blonde hair and his is dirty blonde.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 







I know, it's rediculous how much they look alike. No paternity testing needed for sure & I could *never* get away with having someone elses baby





































HAHAHAHAA that nearly made me wake up Claire!!







:

Everybody used to tell me that i was "just a carrier"--that my kids look nothing like me and totally like their dad. i wish i had some older pics scanned in--in the 2-weeks-old pics, you can't tell my son from my daughter







But as they get older they're looking more like me, and less like twins!

and now, for the selfless intent of upping the post count, i will play the 10 things game







: *

1. I love concerts. screaming tattooed headbanging goth-rock concerts. that i cannot take children to...sigh.








2. I love shopping online. i would buy my groceries online and get them delivered if i could.
3. I love Harry Potter smut fic. there i said it. nobody fling poo at me!







:
4. I love dance dance revolution, world of warcraft, and i suuuuck at guitar hero








5. i love cooper minis. totally pointless for someone with a family of five, but there ya go.
6. I love all things European. I love German chocolate, Waldorf philosphy, I love accents, I love that they have four seasons (instead of hot, hot, hot, and ice for two weeks), and I love being able to walk down the street and get fresh baked bread and deli cheese. maybe we'll retire there.
7. I love art. I want to buy big ol' posters of Matisse, O'Keefe, Kandinsky, etc, and put them all over my house. I kept my college art textbook!








8. I love the name Delilah. and Tallulah. but nobody else does








9. I love to drive. I wish gas was 95 cents a gallon again so we could just go roadtrippin' to nowhere in particular. or... I wish I didn't have to care about the freakin' gas prices right now!







:
10. I love being outside in the dead muggy heat of midsummer at night, listening to crickets and staring overhead for shooting stars









* disclaimer: this list does not include my FAMILY, I left them out cause they were OBVIOUS here, and I'm not feeling poetic in my love-description-abilities right now


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 

I too am a believer in kids being with their parents & being accepted where they are. I took Seamus to a large, extravagant, coctail party once. It was weird, but good.

"Oh my geez"









yeah, the party we were at was a very extravagent cocktail party, too, and the kids loved it! (my sister's spa opening). there was live entertainment, including an acrobatic dancer reminiscent of circque d'soleil, belly dancers & drummers. dd2 started hitting a wall at one point & asked to be "wrapped up" so i put her on my back & she was fine the rest of the evening. dd1 ran around like she owned the place & ezra got passed around a bit more than i'd like but he did just fine. so many people commented on how wonderful it was that we brought our kids. i think it's a breath of fresh air. plus, it brings these shi-shi shindigs down a few notches into reality.







(just for the record, my sister is not high-brow, in the least. she just happens to know a ton of people & can throw a good party).

and..."oh my geez" is courtesy of our 18 yr old college student living with us.







she's known for making up words & phrases & also bringing pop culture into our home. and i give her a taste of the 80s when she's up for it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I totally agree, we just got back from dinner at a fancy schmany steak house (that we never would have gone into had we known how $$$ it was!) and DD was SO good. A few people came by and complimented us and the wait staff was very nice about her being with us. She sat in her highchair and cheerfully chewed on a very large stalk of asparagus while we ate our dinners.

now going out to eat i try to avoid! i cringe when someone suggests going out because i find it to be more work than it's worth. maybe it's just my kids! if we go somewhere, i prefer the diner setting with booths & lots of crayons & a wait staff that hangs out & chats with the kids. otherwise, the kids are impatient for their food, dd2 talks entirely too loud (all the time), ezra does _not_ like high chairs & everyone ends up running around like wild horses. it's a scene i'd rather avoid....good for you, though, krystal, for having a lovely shmancy dinner with dd!!

i love all your "love lists." i didn't get near enough sleep last night but let's see what i can do....


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i love...

1. the beginning of each season ~ but i'm usually ready for the next one after a few months
2. the smell of freshly baked bread
3. folksy women singers
4. riding my bike really, reallly fast...especially downhill
5. the city & the country ~ so why am i in the suburbs?
6. rearranging furniture
7. my girlfriends
8. thrifty shopping ~ buying used & finding a good bargain on something new is a high for me
9. going to church ~ i'm one of *those* who loves my church & the people there & everything it stands for ~ God is good, in my life!
10. lotions & soaps & face scrubs & all thing naturally yummy for my skin


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, if anyone needs to do a list after yesterday's crap list, it's me







.

1. I'm growing to love sewing and planning to make about 5 MTs this weekend for my kiddos/their cousins for a gift exchange.
2. I LOVE my job and I'm great at it, but am terrible at focusing on it long enough to make oodles of money at it.
3. I am hopelessly addicted to Scrabulous.
4. I have 4 credits at PBS and they are calling my name and distracting me.
5. I am terrible at spending money in a store (I get buyer's regret before I even leave the store), but can spend like mad online.
6. I used to be very turned off by the idea of AP, which I used to blame on the bad example of an exSIL, but was really me being stubborn. Well, I'm still not fond of the label, but realize that much of what I do/have always done fits.
7. I'm secretary of my kids' PTO which is hilarious since I'm the most disorganized person you know.
8. In high school, I was known for my organization.
9. When I was a kid, I wanted to be a brain surgeon or a lawyer.
10. Sam is awake and I'm out of time.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

just out of curiosity, what other online boards/groups do you participate in?

MDC is the only one where i don't actually know the people, irl. i'm part of 3 yahoo groups....chicagoland doulas, an APgroup & a co-op group. it tends to bother me when i don't know who i'm communicating with. when i first joined the doula group i hosted a party just so i could put names with faces. i'm also hosting a co-op brunch in january for the same reason. i dream of meeting you all someday.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops, mine was more of a things you might not know about me list than a love list.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I used to be very turned off by the idea of AP

i'm the opposite (take no offense, please)....i loved the idea of all things AP when dd1 was born. now that i have 3 kids, though, i find it more & more difficult to practice all the principals, all the time. we co-sleep with our babies for about a year. we never turn away a wandering child into our bedroom but we definitely don't encourage the family bed. i love bf'ing but never tandemed & am not sure i could. i weaned dd1 when i was 5 months pregnant & dd2 self-weaned also when i was 5 months pregnant. i love babywearing & have discovered all the fancy carriers since ezra was born (only had a ring sling with the girls) but there's no way i can carry him all day long, naps & everything. i am completely on board with gentle discipline but it doesn't always work as dreamy as i imagine. i absolutely do not hit my children & try to communicate with them, as best i know how, but sometimes i have to pick them up, screaming & snotting, and drag them to the car because we have to leave. i'm quite sure there are gentle, kind, quiet, communicative parents out there who are able to live by the "AP rule" but my personality, our genes, our family's needs don't always mesh. all that being said, i love my AP group because it's a constant reminder of ways i can improve my parenting technique....but sometimes i find guilt creeping in because other mamas seem to be "better" than me. ya know what i mean? this is when i have to step back & honor myself for who i am & who i'm raising my kids to be.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Oops, mine was more of a things you might not know about me list than a love list.

it was a lovely list, nonetheless. hope you have a better day today!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
just out of curiosity, what other online boards/groups do you participate in?

MDC is the only one where i don't actually know the people, irl. i'm part of 3 yahoo groups....chicagoland doulas, an APgroup & a co-op group. it tends to bother me when i don't know who i'm communicating with. when i first joined the doula group i hosted a party just so i could put names with faces. i'm also hosting a co-op brunch in january for the same reason. i dream of meeting you all someday.









Besides MDC, I participate a little on DS and I have 8 yahoo groups I'm a member of - one for each side of our families, one I moderate for November2004 moms, one for May 02 moms, one for Spring 2007 babies, a weightloss group, Flylady, and freecycle. Of those YGs, only the Nov04 one is very active - we could keep up with the MDCMay group most of the time







. That group is 4 years old and I've never met any of them, but love them all.

I remembered what I was going to put in my last slot on my list before Sam woke up:
10. I'm going to NYC in February for the first time ever. Hubby's theatre takes a tour group every year and this year his boss gave the comp tickets to us. I'm excited and worried. S and J will be staying with some friends that we have a very close relationship and I completely trust them and they are all loved/love like family, but still... I had to go to a training class for a week when Emily was about the same age and all was fine, including with BFing, but still...


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i love...

1. the beginning of each season ~ but i'm usually ready for the next one after a few months
2. the smell of freshly baked bread
3. folksy women singers
4. riding my bike really, reallly fast...especially downhill
5. the city & the country ~ so why am i in the suburbs?
6. rearranging furniture
7. my girlfriends
8. thrifty shopping ~ buying used & finding a good bargain on something new is a high for me
9. going to church ~ i'm one of *those* who loves my church & the people there & everything it stands for ~ God is good, in my life!
10. lotions & soaps & face scrubs & all thing naturally yummy for my skin

just for the record, #3 & #7 have gotten me into the situation of being mistaken for a lesbian, as well!







i'm touchy-feely & not afraid to walk arm in arm & always give my friends hugs & kisses goodbye. dh actually thought i was lesbian when we first met. (maybe because i had super-short bleach blonde hair & was living with my lesbian friend for a few months). my dad, of all people, confronted me about it in my early 20s!! he was so nervous but i applauded him for being straight forward with me.

oh...i love power tools & working with wood!! sometimes i think i should've been a carpenter. (yet another thing that mistakes me for a lesbian







).


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Besides MDC, I participate a little on DS and I have 8 yahoo groups I'm a member of - one for each side of our families, one I moderate for November2004 moms, one for May 02 moms, one for Spring 2007 babies, a weightloss group, Flylady, and freecycle. Of those YGs, only the Nov04 one is very active - we could keep up with the MDCMay group most of the time







. That group is 4 years old and I've never met any of them, but love them all.


yahoo groups with your families? i'm doing that, for sure!

and so fun about going to NYC!! it's definitely stressful thinking about leaving the kids, isn't it? i would be completely worried about bfing but since you've done it before & all worked out fine, hopefully you'll be able to really enjoy yourself & know your children are well loved & cared for.

off to figure out how to start a yahoo group....


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Of those YGs, only the Nov04 one is very active - we could keep up with the MDCMay group most of the time







. That group is 4 years old and I've never met any of them, but love them all.

This got me thinking about our post count on the N04 group - I just looked, we are 3 shy of 70,000 since March 2004.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

I love:

1. Station wagons, especially European.
2. Walking/hiking. I can walk forever. Okay, for a long time.
3. Rainy, cloudy, grey weather.
4. The ocean.
5. Cleaning other people's houses. (that's weird, isn't it?)
6. Music festivals and concerts. I learned this summer that these are definitely more fun without a 2 month old baby.
7. Snuggling in bed with DH all day, watching movies and eating bad for us food. Hasn't happened since before Kermit.
8. Reading (I don't do enough of this lately)
9. Exploring cities on foot.
10. Playing board games (so dorky).

Besides MDC, I only do MySpace and Facebook, and all my friends on those (except for the MDC ladies) are friends IRL.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so who's pregnant again?







NOT ME!! i just have the feeling that someone in this group is going to be making an announcement soon.


I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Mine all look very much like me and VERY MUCH like each other except my oldest not so much - she has darker coloring like DH. My youngest girl and DS1 look like twins in their 18-month pictures except DD had strawberry blonde hair and his is dirty blonde.

All your girls got your lovely cheekbones









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
8. I love the name Delilah. and Tallulah. but nobody else does









I *LOVE* the name Delilah. It's been at the top of my girl's names list for as long as I can remember. Tallulah makes me giggle though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
just out of curiosity, what other online boards/groups do you participate in?

I'm on car-seat.org, diaperswapers, less active on diapertraders, & I'm a relatively new member at c2pp.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...









: WOAH! Congradulations.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Koru my AP gungho-ness has lessened since I had #2. I'm still a big believer in the priciples of respecting your children & giving them love and affection amap & most of the NFL parenting stuff makes too much sense to me to not do it.
I also think gentle dicipline is great, but I'm not great at it. I've got something known in my family as "The Ferber Temper" & while I try very very hard not to yell & scare my children I occasionally fail. I feel very guilty about it, but I do my best to let go my transgressions & do better next time. I have spanked & I know it's wrong & unnecessary, but I have done it. Thankfully 9 times out of 10 I DO do a good job.

Woah. Confesssions of a May 07er.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

Koru is psychic.

I just found out yesterday that a good friend of mine who has been trying for a while is pregnant too. Yesterday was a much better day all around


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...









:








:







:







































CONGRATS!!!!!

(Koru, good call on that, wow!)


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

HOLY WOW!! CONGRATS!!

















koru, are you psychic???


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...





















































blessings, blessing, blessings to you as you grow another little one!!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
koru, are you psychic???









i don't claim to be...but i may start now!









i think i just started feeling like, "if i weren't done having kids, i'd want to start trying to have another one right about now."

i'm feeling a little melancholy. am i really done? dh has the big V appt in a few weeks so unless an accident happens, i need to truly come to grips with this. i go back & forth & back & forth & back & forth....

but this isn't about me~jwpsgurl, woo hoo to you!!!!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Besides MDC, I participate a little on DS

hey, what's your username over there? I'm Kaymadmom







I'm trying to visit there less often and trying to get more involved over here at MDC.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...


Congrats!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow! I'm gone for 24 hours and I missed 7 pages!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

Yay! Congrats!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
just out of curiosity, what other online boards/groups do you participate in?

I'm on here, myspace and a little facebook. That's it. I'm afraid I would never get anything done it I joined anything else.

We bought a new fake tree this year. It's a skinny one, I love it. I have all the nicer decorations on the top and the kids ones at the bottom so they can play with them. DD has a small fiberoptic one in her room that she turns on before bed.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
One Xmas 3 years ago, my uncle told me that I HAD to be a lesbian, since I was a liberal, and all liberals are gay







... He has since apologized for saying that (not that I have any thing against lesbians, my sister just went through a "phase").. Anyway, fun-fun

laughup Some people


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

Congratulations!

And now in no particular order:

We don't celebrate Christmas or any religious holidays. I haven't since I was eleven years old. My husband was thinking about quitting when we got married. Too much stress. Too much materialism. And we're anti-religion.







: Last year we skipped out on my big, roman catholic family gathering and went to the Florida Keys. On Christmas Eve we went on a snorkeling excursion and they played "We Wish you a Reggae Christmas." on the catamaran.









I'm not pregnant. I'm hoping to wait 4-5years, but I don't want to go on birth control and I can never resist teasing my husband when I know what we're doing is risky. TMI?

Today is my birthday! I'm 24 years old. Hubby got me Battlestar Galactica Razor (a sci-fi dvd) and something else, but he wont tell. We're going into Fargo to have dinner tonight. I think cake is my all time favorite food.

Livy caught a cold from another baby in our playgroup. GRRR. Her hubby is a Dr. so she must have known her daughter was sick. Between teething and the cold Livy had last month, sleep has been a precious commodity.

I put my kiddos into daycare for the first time last Wednesday. I'm planning to schedule all my meetings for that day so that I don't end up rushing to find someone to watch them last minute. If I don't have any meetings, I'm going to use the time to work or clean. The daycare lady seems awesome. She sent home a sheet describing her discipline policy and she's very GD.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 

We don't celebrate Christmas or any religious holidays. I haven't since I was eleven years old. My husband was thinking about quitting when we got married. Too much stress. Too much materialism. And we're anti-religion.







: Last year we skipped out on my big, roman catholic family gathering and went to the Florida Keys. On Christmas Eve we went on a snorkeling excursion and they played "We Wish you a Reggae Christmas." on the catamaran.









Today is my birthday! I'm 24 years old. Hubby got me Battlestar Galactica Razor (a sci-fi dvd) and something else, but he wont tell. We're going into Fargo to have dinner tonight. I think cake is my all time favorite food.

I used to not want to celebrate Xmas... I am not religious either, but then I went to this site and read up about a different take on the back-ground behind the holiday, and now I don't mind celebrating it. I just leave the jesus part out, and celebrate the winter solstice, the return of the sun (xmas day) and eat yummy food with family.








HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
hey, what's your username over there? I'm Kaymadmom







I'm trying to visit there less often and trying to get more involved over here at MDC.

It's the same, EFPookie - I have a whole 16 posts over there. Mostly I browse for diapers and have spent a little time in the Thrifty Families section and today the Crafty section.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Finally! I can join in on this thread. I just did a lot of reading. Phew!

So, no solids here yet, but Avery has tried banana. The only pieces that went into her mouth were the ones I put there, so she is not ready for people food. But that is fine with me, I am hesitant to try solids full force because I love nursing so much. She is getting plenty fat on my milk. My little girl is a moose! Also, no teeth yet.

Is anyone else's baby trying to walk? Seriously. Avery started crawling backwards at 5 months, figured out how to go forwards at 6 months, and now just a few days shy of 7 months, she is trying to walk. She has been pulling herself up to stand for about a month, and this week she is walking around while holding on to the furniture. Last night, she was trying to stand without holding onto anything. So funny to watch her do it! She would plant and re-plant each of her feet, then do this little butt wiggle, and then very cautiously let go go of whatever she holding onto for about 5 seconds. I am so not ready for this!







:

She is such a smiley, cuddly little thing. Unfortunately, her big sister is very jealous of the time I have to spend catering to Avery, so I have been trying to compensate by going on "Mommy and Zoe" dates, sans baby. It seems to be helping. She just needed a little more reassurance that I still loved her. Poor little thing.

Pregnant! Eek! Not me. I hope. I haven't gotten my period yet so I wouldn't know.

Congrats Jwpsgurl!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam pulled himself up from sitting to standing today - the girls were so excited. He has started flinging himself forward from hands and knees to get what he wants, but no official crawling yet.

DH announced this afternoon to the kids that there is no Santa. They took it completely in stride, though I'm not certain they believe him. DD (5) said "I believe in you Daddy." (instead of Santa) We've never pushed or denied the story before so I suppose that's why the nonchalance. Well, and it's not like he said there's no Santa AND you're not getting any presents








.


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Congratulations!

Today is my birthday! I'm 24 years old. Hubby got me Battlestar Galactica Razor (a sci-fi dvd) and something else, but he wont tell. We're going into Fargo to have dinner tonight. I think cake is my all time favorite food.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I signed up for a plot at the community garden and for a share in the CSA.

(And I use the zukes in place of BOTH meat and pasta. I just use veggies, sauce, and cheese (or tofu or both sometimes) when I make lasagna. We try not to eat a lot of refine carbs & wheat flour so I have made lots of recipes that work without. Obviously the cookies metioned above are refined carbs but I use whole spelt at least!)

When does your CSA shares start? Megan are you familiar with Babies Hospital in NY. I thought that was a weird name. Anyway, I think that is where we are taking Liam too. We are waiting for more test to come back. Okay I say think. I had a dream two nights ago that yes the drs suck taking care of Liam because they are looking for the obvious and that I need the help of a physician assistant. Okay I might be kooky but my dreams have saved our life a couple of times. I was suppose to die with my best friend. The night before she was murdered at 9 at night I told my husband we have to leave NOW! We drove 400 miles away. I missed lunch the next day with my BF which we always met for on Tue and Thur. Her husband came to kill us both and I was not there. Okay I am babbling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
just out of curiosity, what other online boards/groups do you participate in?

I am admin at a mainstream parenting site. It is small. I love the people there but some have a long way to go.







I also belong to two yahoo groups that I know everyone in real life. A few years ago I got on a plane flew to Indiana to be picked up by a person that I did not know in real life. We then drove to Ohio to spend 3 days with a person I did not know in real life. It was a blast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

CONGRATULATIONS!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Today is my birthday! I'm 24 years old. .

Happy Birthday.

Okay Maggie said yesterday clear as day, I want to go bowling at the Kwik Mart. We all stopped what we were doing to stare at her. I asked her if she knew how to bowl and she just stared back at us. It was so funny. I have no idea where she heard that from. Anyway she is getting better about putting sentences together. She will ask Mommy, dada? or vice verse. She says, Levi, Liam broth for brother she just cannot quite get the er out. Today she started calling her Curious George George. She loves George. She is always kissing him and hugging him. She tells him AW. all the time. Okay I will do my 10 things in another post.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

1. I like to read...NOI love to read. I will read anything and everything.
2. If I could be anything in life I would want to be a professional student.
3. Lets see my anniversary is next Thur. the 13th. We have been married 18 years. I married my husband after only knowing him 9 days.
4. I have trouble focusing when I first start working. Hence why I am here.







My house is clean though.
5. I love to travel. Our dream is to take the kids to all 50 states in one trip one day.
6. I am extremely loyal to my friends and would do anything for them because I have been blessed with awesome friends.
7. I struggle with my faith...well no I struggle with the Church and what I believe.
8. I love good coffee. A perfect day is at home with a good book, my husband and kids and good coffee.
9. The more kids I have the better mom I become.
10. I am a morning person. I will get up at 1 am to start my day rather then go to bed late.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Heidi -- it the Babies Hosp part of the Peds Center at NY Presb?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Alright 10 things on me:

1. I love to spray paint & used to be part of a political spray paint/vandalism group called the Chaos Ninjas.

2. I love chocolate in a big bad way









3. I started dating my dh when I was 15. We have been together since 1993. I am only 30 now, so just about half my life. We are still an amazing couple









4. I love living in Brooklyn and think I might never leave.

5. I have a level of manic energy and I am very capable of cleaning and working and such in a super concentrated super fast way.

6. I can bake just about anything.

7. I actually like cursing and don't consider it to be a bad habit of mine.

8. I love tomatoe sauce and tomatoe soup but I hate fresh tomatoes









9. I am allergic to onions, mushrooms, and blue cheese and often have allergic reactions to other, unknown things (for example, right now my lips are swollen and cracked and freaked out because of a reaction to something unknown).

10. I love helping and teaching people. I used to be a rape crisis worker because of this and did pediatric cases. I also did domestic violence work and then I taught at the U. Now I am training to be a doula.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Heidi -- it the Babies Hosp part of the Peds Center at NY Presb?

All I know is the doctors are affliated with University of Columbia:

Here is the address:

Babies Hospital North
3959 Broadway
New York, NY


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Alright 10 things on me:

1. I love to spray paint & used to be part of a political spray paint/vandalism group called the Chaos Ninjas.

2. I love chocolate in a big bad way









3. I started dating my dh when I was 15. We have been together since 1993. I am only 30 now, so just about half my life. We are still an amazing couple









4. I love living in Brooklyn and think I might never leave.

5. I have a level of manic energy and I am very capable of cleaning and working and such in a super concentrated super fast way.

6. I can bake just about anything.

7. I actually like cursing and don't consider it to be a bad habit of mine.

8. I love tomatoe sauce and tomatoe soup but I hate fresh tomatoes









9. I am allergic to onions, mushrooms, and blue cheese and often have allergic reactions to other, unknown things (for example, right now my lips are swollen and cracked and freaked out because of a reaction to something unknown).

10. I love helping and teaching people. I used to be a rape crisis worker because of this and did pediatric cases. I also did domestic violence work and then I taught at the U. Now I am training to be a doula.

Were you ever caught and if so what was your punishment? Just curious we are going through the criminal justice system with my older two. Almost two years ago they spray painted in a tiny conservative town anti bush statements. Well older one did younger one watched. Anyway they were charged with like 12 felonies. damage came in at $60 or so. So the lesson my kids have learned is how messed up our legal system is. We finally took a plea on the oldest to a misdemeanor and he got 20 hours community service. He can get his record sealed in two years. My youngest who just watched, they wanted to fry and were going to use his brother to testify against him (like that would have work but okay). We were going to trial starting on Monday. Anyway the prosecutor finally offered diversion yesterday meaning nothing on his record and some community service except he has to pay for everything. Not sure how that one works. You do not plead guilty all the other kids do yet you are stuck with all the cost. Oh it has to be paid up front which is funny because they say the child is suppose to be responsible for all cost. Anyway we have been to court several times now. The judge was getting annoyed with who I am not sure but everytime the same question YOU HAVE NOT SETTLED YET? Well let see, the DA has charged my kids with a felony which yes they did something wrong but they did not commit a felony. In the lovely state of Washington if you are a juvenile and commit a felony you have to give your DNA even if it was not a sex crime.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Okay I might be kooky but my dreams have saved our life a couple of times. I was suppose to die with my best friend. The night before she was murdered at 9 at night I told my husband we have to leave NOW! We drove 400 miles away. I missed lunch the next day with my BF which we always met for on Tue and Thur. Her husband came to kill us both and I was not there. Okay I am babbling.
.

ok...this is freaky! and i'm so sorry about the loss of your friend


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Never been caught for it. I have been arrested for other things (protecting an abortion clinic from Operation Rescue in the 90's, tuition protest in New Mexico in 1996, dh was arrested protesting a McDonalds in 1998) but both of us have hard our record expunged with no community service or anything (great pro bono lawyers). We never got caught painting (ran hard a few times but always got away).

Sorry about your boys getting bogged down in the system, but I respect what they did


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
ok...this is freaky! and i'm so sorry about the loss of your friend

Thank you. My dh thinks I am an odd ball. Never mind the fact how fast we got married because I knew.







A month before my friend died, I had a dream I was hit by a car when I was taking my boys out for a walk. We had class that night dh and I midterms in fact. Anyway dh and my dad thought it be great to go fishing afterwards. We are talking 10 pm. Well I had been up for two days studying and I did not want to drive dh to the lake. It just did not feel right. Every time I said that dh got mad. Anyway I ended up giving in so after class as we were driving to the lake we were hit head on. The air bag did the most damage to me and broke my two little fingers in a bunch of places. We were lucky to get out alive. Our car was totalled. Anyway, afterwards I told dh I told you so, so a month later when I got this feeling that I had to leave the area right then and there dh was um okay. We were living with my parents. We packed and left within 20 minutes. I did find out she was killed 3 days later when we showed up at my brother's house and it was not 5 days later that the police told me he intended on killing me because I was the instigator. I encouraged her to leave him because he was physically abusive.
I had years and years and years of suvivor's guilt. I did not call to cancel our lunch. We always met tue and thur and I just left which anyone who knows me knows I would never do that.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

were you seriously married 9 days after you met? i thought we were fast....met in may & married in december. and the funny thing is, dh is 14 1/2 yrs older than me (turned 50 this past april) and there's some sort of saying about a may to december romance describing relationships between older men & younger women.









here...i just found this description. i still find it funny ~

The term refers to a romantic pairing where one person is significantly older than the other. The age difference is at least a decade, but often more. The phrase comes from the younger person being in the "spring" of his or her life (i.e., May), while the older partner is in his or her "winter" (i.e., December).


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i miss baraka's deep & philisophical posts & questions. anyone want to step up & take her place while she's away?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Congratulations!

And now in no particular order:

We don't celebrate Christmas or any religious holidays. I haven't since I was eleven years old. My husband was thinking about quitting when we got married. Too much stress. Too much materialism. And we're anti-religion.







: Last year we skipped out on my big, roman catholic family gathering and went to the Florida Keys. On Christmas Eve we went on a snorkeling excursion and they played "We Wish you a Reggae Christmas." on the catamaran.









I'm not pregnant. I'm hoping to wait 4-5years, but I don't want to go on birth control and I can never resist teasing my husband when I know what we're doing is risky. TMI?

Today is my birthday! I'm 24 years old. Hubby got me Battlestar Galactica Razor (a sci-fi dvd) and something else, but he wont tell. We're going into Fargo to have dinner tonight. I think cake is my all time favorite food.

Happy birthday!
Hehe, I can totally relate to your risky sex thing AND your wish to wait 4-5 years. LOL, which is why I'm getting an IUD asap. I'm already getting the baby bug so I KNOW I need it to wait the full 4-5 years.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
2. If I could be anything in life I would want to be a professional student.

Have you forgotten my pattened Career Student Plan, CSP, already?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
1. I love to spray paint & used to be part of a political spray paint/vandalism group called the Chaos Ninjas.
. . .7. I actually like cursing and don't consider it to be a bad habit of mine.

Shocking
Interesting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Never been caught for it. I have been arrested for other things (protecting an abortion clinic from Operation Rescue in the 90's, tuition protest in New Mexico in 1996, dh was arrested protesting a McDonalds in 1998) but both of us have hard our record expunged with no community service or anything (great pro bono lawyers). We never got caught painting (ran hard a few times but always got away).

Double interesting! And HIGH FIVE!!!!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Never been caught for it. I have been arrested for other things (protecting an abortion clinic from Operation Rescue in the 90's, tuition protest in New Mexico in 1996, dh was arrested protesting a McDonalds in 1998) but both of us have hard our record expunged with no community service or anything (great pro bono lawyers). We never got caught painting (ran hard a few times but always got away).

Sorry about your boys getting bogged down in the system, but I respect what they did









Thanks...it was a very weird situation for us to be in. It was like we were saying Bad Johnny and James but on the other hand








The prosecutor oh he makes me so mad. He is like oh 18 (not really) but this was his first felony even though it was not a felony by state law. He went off on the estimate the police gave instead of what the property damge was. Anyway he wanted to give James more of a punishment then the rest of the kids because James just watched and did not turn anyone in. Okay! I know he heard me last week say, we would 100% fight any conviction of a felony because of the DNA thing and take it to the appeals court if need be. Most legal people agree it is unconstitutional to take DNA from all minors they cannot in adults. It has never been challenged before.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
were you seriously married 9 days after you met? i thought we were fast....met in may & married in december. and the funny thing is, dh is 14 1/2 yrs older than me (turned 50 this past april) and there's some sort of saying about a may to december romance describing relationships between older men & younger women.









here...i just found this description. i still find it funny ~

The term refers to a romantic pairing where one person is significantly older than the other. The age difference is at least a decade, but often more. The phrase comes from the younger person being in the "spring" of his or her life (i.e., May), while the older partner is in his or her "winter" (i.e., December).

I met my dh on December 4th. I saw him from afar and turned to my friend and said that is the man I am going to marry. We got married on December 13th. On our way to get married I had to break up with my fiance that I was engaged to be married too (small minor detail well besides the fact my family was so confused on who I actually married). My family still has no idea how long we knew each other for. When asked in the beginning we always said well John got stationed at Whidbey Island at the end of September. They freaked out over that well did. Obviously 18 years later it is a non issue. We have always said we would come clean to everyone at our 50th Wedding anniversary. Our game plan when we got married was for me to finish college and dh to finish his first tour with the Marine Corps. Ha ha ha 315 days later we had a bouncing baby boy and he was 3 weeks overdue.
Anyway, I do not make flippant remarks even though it sounds like it when I said I was going to marry him. I knew I belonged with dh and he was the person I was suppose to be with.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 

Have you forgotten my pattened Career Student Plan, CSP, already?



nope nope nope.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I met my dh on December 4th. I saw him from afar and turned to my friend and said that is the man I am going to marry. We got married on December 13th. On our way to get married I had to break up with my fiance that I was engaged to be married too (small minor detail well besides the fact my family was so confused on who I actually married). My family still has no idea how long we knew each other for. When asked in the beginning we always said well John got stationed at Whidbey Island at the end of September. They freaked out over that well did. Obviously 18 years later it is a non issue. We have always said we would come clean to everyone at our 50th Wedding anniversary. Our game plan when we got married was for me to finish college and dh to finish his first tour with the Marine Corps. Ha ha ha 315 days later we had a bouncing baby boy and he was 3 weeks overdue.
Anyway, I do not make flippant remarks even though it sounds like it when I said I was going to marry him. I knew I belonged with dh and he was the person I was suppose to be with.

I wrote the same about DH in my journal after our first date. The first time I saw him I thought he looked like an Osmond so I was probably too distracted by that to catch on







. Also, he was much more bold than the rest of the guys I knew and just came out and asked me out, which totally threw me since I had no idea who he was (turns out his family was best friends with my roommate's family, but neither of us knew that then). It took us longer to get married - about a year and a half, but we weren't together most of that time. We dated 6 weeks, he moved, I moved, he found me, I moved again, he found me again, I moved one more time, he found me again, and we finally got engaged over the phone. That sounds like I was running from him and he was stalking me to find me







. Really I was just in a wandering stage and we weren't involved enough yet for him to be on my people-to-notify list.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, one of my very dear, yet estranged friends is in labor. She had PROM at 2 am this morning. I had a feeling at 6:30-7:00 that a section call was being made & at 7:45 I had another feeling. So far the update at 11pm she is still laboring. I hope all is well. We went to midwifery school together. She dropped out a semester before I did.
Please wish well baby & mom vibes!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

We have our main tree that's fake and about 16-17 years old. One year we had a parakeet, a really awesome parakeet named George, eat some of a real Christmas tree and then die, so the next year we got a fake tree. We used that whenever we had birds in the house and real ones if we didn't. We didn't have that many birds, but anyway.

So I got the fake tree from my parents when we moved and we used to set it up only half way so it was like half a tree against a wall because then it took up less room. The past several years we hadn't set it up at all but last year my husband couldn't stand not having a tree so went out and got one of those little tabletop kind with um, what's it called? like laserlight show oh fiberoptics in it. it's hideous. We have that in Delia's room.

The big one is in the living room up on the hearth and it just has a mish mash of ornaments on it - no two are the same. I'd like to make some garland or tie bows with pretty ribbon to dress it up a bit more in future years. I prefer white lights, my husband colored so the rule is that we alternate, but I'm thinking about holding out for white lights all the time. LOL (Do we have a lot of rules for ourselves or what?!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Presents

Delia and I are getting Ryan Super Mario Galaxy
I got Delia some stuff - a magnifying glass, some sketchbooks
I got my niece a really cute oilcloth purse, also one of my sisters.
I got Henry a little pull-back mouse - really it will crack him up because the kittens will play with it (we got rid of all the kittens we needed to get rid of! We have 3 left, two we are keeping named Chubby and Tot and the 3rd we're taking to Florida to give to another niece.
I haven't thought of what to get my in-laws or my parents. I try not to buy stuff just because I have to and wait for inspiration to hit. It usualy doesn't for my parents, but they don't need anything I figure me going there and gracing them with my kids' presence for 9 days is a present enough. LOL (oh btw Laura I'm going to be in Florida the 28th through the 5th so let's get together at least once!)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Delia and I are getting Ryan Super Mario Galaxy. . .
(oh btw Laura I'm going to be in Florida the 28th through the 5th so let's get together at least once!)

LMK how SMG is







I think I'm getting DH the Wii Simpsons game.
WOOT!!!! Dec. 28th-Jan 5. OK. We've got no plans that whole week & that's the last week before I start school







so I'm free! Your wish is my command; tell me where to be & I'm there


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

hehe, emiLy's post count is 666.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hehe, I was lurking







on the April DDC, I found this:
"Brief and to the point tonight, I think I'm going for 500 posts."
Post #188


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, and holy crap am I still scared of going back to school.

I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.

Crap. Crap. Crap.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I like being amused.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Hehe, I was lurking







on the April DDC, I found this:
"Brief and to the point tonight, I think I'm going for 500 posts."
Post #188

hehe. I think she meant her own personal post count


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
hehe, emiLy's post count is 666.

number dork







.

SMG is #2 on DH's list after GHIII. He's probably not getting either of them, but they are on the list







.

Back to work


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

. . .and wrinkled. I was in the tub for two hours. I let







deal with the crying . . . I had all day. He fed her, well, let her feed herself the Gerber puffs that they can feed themselves, softer than Cheerios. It was lovely.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
number dork







.

I quite literally chortled aloud at that remark.
I *am* a number dork.

ETA: my post count is mildly cool at the moment 4,333
I guess I'm an MDC posting dork too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

4334.
Numerical Palindrome.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Laura, I like you


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

We have blocks that work like that. Delia coudln't really work them until now when I pulle dthem out with the baby toys. But now they're cool because she gets that they complete an electrical circuit. And she did some awesome drawings copying the pictures on them. Tehy have numbers on one block and things on the other and when you put them together it says the number and the things like "one sun" and "five cars"

ROFL LAura that picture of Mickey made me crack up. Have I shown y'all my ugly kid picture? It's almost that good. I can't find it right now and my satellite is too slow for me to keep trying. Sorry. Both my kids have horrible looks on their faces in the same picture. That about sums it up.









I think S looks older than Mickey does. They do look alike - and a good mix of you and your husband. It's cute.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I quite literally chortled aloud at that remark.
I *am* a number dork.

ETA: my post count is mildly cool at the moment 4,333
I guess I'm an MDC posting dork too.

Yeah, it takes one to know one. I'm a spelling and grammar dork too, which is one of the many reasons I love my job. Which I should be doing. Right now. Dang it.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Today's spelling lessons brought to you by me, the annoying one. I apologize.

chagrin

segue (stupid, I know)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I knew I had them wrong


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

EFPookie, you are a med trans right? Unless I'm getting people confused (woulndn't put it past me). . .
I want that job.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm not pregnant.

I have a consult appointment at PP on Tuesday to get an IUD soon. Going to try to get it without having a pap. We'll see if I'm successful.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
thanks!







Would you believe I snapped that picture with my cheap camera?







I was taking a picture of Eric when the girls came in (fresh from a bath) and asked if they could get in the picture too. It was one of those moments where all the planets aligned at just the right moment.

Oh. My. Gosh. Totally gorgeous. I think our babies look a lot alike!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

That terrible picture of Mickey reminds me of the Simpson's Treehouse of Horror episode where Bart tries to turn a frog into a prince & he sins against nature.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

So, MSAX, I just spent the last 15 minutes trying to figure out some dorky remark to say about your post count.

The best I can come up with is that you are four posts away from 15 cubed. Man, and I was *REALLY* pulling for a sum of two cubes.

Keep in mind that I am influenced by alcohol at the moment, and therefore my math is sub-par.

Yes, if you are wondering I did use a graphing calculator. It's the only calculator I own


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
EFPookie, you are a med trans right? Unless I'm getting people confused (woulndn't put it past me). . .
I want that job.

Rewarding myself for finishing a report







.

Yep. I do mostly ER now, which is another thing I love. ER is much more interesting than any other specialty so far, though I was also awfully fond of oncology - lots of research when working oncology







. Did a neonatal discharge earlier tonight that







: me, you know with all their "recommendations."


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I'm not pregnant.

I have a consult appointment at PP on Tuesday to get an IUD soon. Going to try to get it without having a pap. We'll see if I'm successful.

I was wondring about this. I'm nervous about my pap results. . .though they haven't called and that's usually a good thing, however it seems that with me I end up calling for test results months later and they're all like "you need serious medical attention NOW". Which is why I'm not calling








What do you think the risks are of getting an IUD with a positive pap? I thought (though I could be remembering wrong) that one of my friends had an IUD inserted while she was regularly having paps with dysplasia.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

palindrome

I've been battling myself for 10 minutes. Can I blame Emily for setting me free?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Henry fell down the stairs yesterday. My husband went down to feed the animals, left the gate open hoping a cat would come down and Henry went all the way from living room around through the ktichen and down the stairs. We didn't see him fall, but my husband heard him tumble and he was sitting at the bottom on the concrete floor. He brought him into the bedroom (I was alseep) and said "Henry fell down the stairs" and I just about FREAKED sat bold upright. He looked OK, got some red spots around his eye and on his forehead a little later, but acted fine all day.

Then a little bit after falling asleep, he puked big time. Like, real puke not spit up. We called hospital (Friday night and it's like 20 below here now) and they said probably just part of getting better, don't worry unless he really can't keep anything down. So I nursed him a little bit and he almost immediately puked that up, which freaked me out. So I called another hospital and they said "well, don't feed him" LOL "he won't get dehydrated overnight." So, OK, that was sorta smart. I think he threw up one more time after that. I held him for the next few hours and that was kind of nice because I never do that with him. I wear him, but I don't just sit there holding him asleep. I emptied out one side and comfort nursed him on that side, and then nursed him on that side when he woke in th enight too but he never puked again.

Anyway, everything was fine all day today and we're not worried anymore. That was scary though.

What's weird is that morning (I had been up with Henry for about an hour early in the morning) I had worry/vision of him going down the stairs and I had closed the gate whiel I kind of dozed on the couch. So weird.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

EFPookie, I tried to look into becomming a medical transcriptionist & I get very confused. What do I need to do exactly? Can you help me?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
palindrome

I've been battling myself for 10 minutes. Can I blame Emily for setting me free?

HA! I figured I had that one wrong too. I *almost* googled it.

This is my carma (







) for correcting someone who spelled pregnant -pregnate multiple times in one post. I couldn't help but correct her. She said other stupid stuff too so. . .
Please feel free to correct my spelling whenever. It's how I learn


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I LOVE lemon bars. I haven't made them in ages. Need to do that.

I bought a Gazelle Edge around this time alst year thinking i'd keep in shape even get in better shape throughout my pregnancy. Hardly used it. Haven't used it in a long time. But still have good intentions. Got a good workout today helping my husband move firewood around. In really cold weather to boot. Felt good!

I did a bit of retail therapy earlier this week. Got myself some Land's End weekend pants in the "corduroy." I love those pants - they have them in petite which is so cool for my 5'4" short-legged self. I also looked for something for MIL but didn't find anything. LOL


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Emily that is very scary








Glad the scare is over.
We have a lot of very in-tune mothers in our playgroup here. Following our guts is something we should all strive to do more often.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

We are over 100 posts ahead of April now


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool about your sister's spa koru! My sister is certified yoga instructor and is thinking about moving to chicago - maybe I will tell her to check your sister out.










I love knitting. I don't ever do it because I am always on my comptuer altely. But I really want to knit Henry at least one more pair of longies - I do them regular and with an open crotch so I can put diapers/trainers on over them so I never have to take them off.

It was so cold last night and today that until we built a huge fire in our fireplace, our house couldn't get above 64 even though we were trying to get it to 68. It was COLD. It IS cold. The stars were amazingly beautiful tonight though. I want to learn astronomy.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Grrrr... I just lost a long post.

Short version - Glory keeps waking up every half hour or so crying really hard for the past few nights (after several hours she finally sleeps normally). They're both definitely teething so I'd assumed it was just that, but the more it happens the more worried I get. So what do you think? Is it the teething or something else?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We're making Lasagna for Christmas dinner. I make a really yummy vegan lasagna, and I always use spinach










I should know, but do you use cheese? I am dairy free but Megan's use of zucchini has me thinking I could use noodles for noodles and zucchini (and maybe some avocado?!) for cheese. I haven't made lasagna in a long time because of the dairy free thing but I love it with some spicy italian sausage (which is not at all vegan).


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
EFPookie, I tried to look into becoming a medical transcriptionist & I get very confused. What do I need to do exactly? Can you help me?

Sorry, DH and 1&2 made their triumphant return, waking the baby, which is actually good because I'm naking now.

Never do one of the courses advertised on TV







. If you want to work for a national company (the easiest way to do it from home IMO), then you need to take a course that the company recommends or they won't even look at you unless you have 2-5 years of experience. I always recommend the course I took because I've never come across a national company that didn't like them. I took this course. I did it with textbooks only, but recommend doing the online version. Not sure if they are still doing scholarships, but everyone I've referred over there has gotten at least something.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
palindrome

I've been battling myself for 10 minutes. Can I blame Emily for setting me free?

I saw that one too but I wasn't going to say anything.









I love the 10 things. Fascinating if sometimes disturbing.

1. I moved from Chicago to a town of <600, in a county of about 3000, with sometimes >100,000 cattle.
2. But I grew up in a small town (25,000) so it wasn't a total culture shock. Just a moderately big one.
3. I was vegan for 12 years. Now I'm ovo-pesce-vegetarian. (Don't tell anyone on the veg forum I used that word! They hate it there.)
4. Now dh and I own/operate a lodging business that would have gone under by now, several times, if we didn't have hunters as customers.
5. I used to cuss a lot too, and was totally unrepentant, but I've mostly curbed the habit since dd1 started talking.
6. I'm also a language and book geek. I'm secretly thinking about writing a novel.
7. But I spend much more time here at MDC than working on it. Probably because I'm afraid of failure (and that is also why it is a secret, nobody irl knows except dh and my multiple personality friend who is so empathic that she has a hard time going out of her house.)
8. I had Kiran by vbac. Not such a big deal here, and you guys may remember that, but it is one of the big achievements of my life. I tell everyone I get find an excuse to tell.
9. My other biggest achievement was leaving an abusive relationship. Compared to that, college was easy. 4.0 in massage therapy school was a joke.
10. I have a BA in Sociology and Women's Studies, but I'm 40 and have never worked a day at a job in that field, have never had a job that required a college degree.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Have to pull out these beautiful and hilarious sentences:

My tongue is deadened to the subtleties of flavor that are hallmark to more historical recipies. -Laura/synchro246

i hate sticking my fingers in the goop and then trying to getting it where I want it without wiping it off. -Maggirayne


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 

"Oh my geez"









People here say "Oh my heck!" and "Oh for funny" or "Oh for scary" or whatever it is.

My response in my head? "Oh for WEIRD!, eh?"


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

didn't have the time to read many posts, but here we are! 7 months old already! Odin has 4 teeth, rocks on his hands and knees, eats a TON of food, squeals w/ delight at everything, weighs almost 17 lbs, and is a JOY to be around 24/7. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I think I figured out the 10 things is stuff you love? I don't know what TAO stands for, so I can't even go try to figure it out. OK - I'm reading more. I'm doing a mishmash. I think y'all know everything about me because I'm so freaking annoying and talkative though. Can you tell I don't get together with people in irl?!

1. I love the smell of wood smoke.
2. I love sleeping with my kids. I used to love sleeping with my animals. I just love sleeping!!
3. I was licensed to ride motorcycles in high school and college, but didn't renew the certification in Minnesota since I don't have a bike and don't really want one or want to ride one anymore. I'm a lot less dangerous now.
4. My first car was a 1978 VW Bus and I still have it, dashboard and headliner painted by my friends.
5. I've never done drugs of any kind. Never had a puff of a cigarette. I'm a teetotaler (had to look up the spelling of that!). I've had probably 2 drinks in my life if you add up all the sips plus the 1 drink I actually drank (a margarita but hated feeling sorta drunk afterwards because
6. I am a control freak with a capital F.
7. I love my work/home life in that I get to wear pajamas all the time AND I get to make money by working for myself from home. I really feel like I have the best possible situation for myself ever, ESPECIALLY with my husband working at home too. And I don't take it for granted.
8. I love my mom. We aren't super close, but it's a great relationship for me - she of course knows me really well and she's very good at sharing her thoughts/opinions with me without telling me what to do or how to live etc etc etc. Plus I feel like she was very AP and I learned how to be a mom from her and I love that.
9. I drink diet coke.
10. I LOVE driving, but not really my current car (a Ford Expedition - I need a van again) and the $3 gas harshes my mellow too. But we will totally do road trips and I am SO looking forward to roadtripping ages. And I would love to do a houseboat down the Mississippi River sometime.
7.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
7. I actually like cursing and don't consider it to be a bad habit of mine.

ME TOO. F'in LOVE it.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
8. I love my mom. We aren't super close, but it's a great relationship for me - she of course knows me really well and she's very good at sharing her thoughts/opinions with me without telling me what to do or how to live etc etc etc. Plus I feel like she was very AP and I learned how to be a mom from her and I love that.

My mom is the same - and probably one of the reasons I resist the label AP - to me it's just common sense and the way things are done because that's the way my mom was. I was completely shocked when I found out that breastfeeding was an "issue". I literally thought everyone did until I was a senior in high school and even then I thought everyone did unless their kid was in daycare. And of course all but the youngest were CD (flats, pins, and rubber pants







).

This week I found out that my mom selectively vaxed and now even leans to nonvax







. This was a shock to me because her mom worked for a doctor.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I will share my story of my husband since I am sitting by a fire and don't want to move even though I'm tired.

I saw him in cafeteria. Looked him up in freshman "face book." Emailed him - that was on December 8th exactly 12 years ago. We emailed and chatted on this weird old school chat program thing at our college for 3 days before we met face to face. We already knew we were together forever.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Ok, and holy crap am I still scared of going back to school.

I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.

Crap. Crap. Crap.

You totally can. What are you going to do with your kids?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

*ahem*
Laura, *karma*


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I was wondring about this. I'm nervous about my pap results. . .though they haven't called and that's usually a good thing, however it seems that with me I end up calling for test results months later and they're all like "you need serious medical attention NOW". Which is why I'm not calling








What do you think the risks are of getting an IUD with a positive pap? I thought (though I could be remembering wrong) that one of my friends had an IUD inserted while she was regularly having paps with dysplasia.

I have no idea. I have never had anything but a normal pap so I am just going to be like, look, it's normal. I had a pap last December and nothing but my own fingers, my baby, and my husband's penis has been up there since. ROFL I hope I really do have the balls to say that. I'm attempting to curse without really cursing.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
HA! I figured I had that one wrong too. I *almost* googled it.

This is my carma (







) for correcting someone who spelled pregnant -pregnate multiple times in one post. I couldn't help but correct her. She said other stupid stuff too so. . .
Please feel free to correct my spelling whenever. It's how I learn









No fair editing - I got all confused because I didn't notice a misspelling and had to scroll all the way back up and saw you ETA!!! But, no, it's good.

I had a big epiphany in high school when I realized by best friend was a HORRIBLE speller. I realized that you can be a horrible speller and be really really smart too. So now I don't think people who can't/don't spell well are stupid (unless or until they prove themselves stupid otherwise).


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Had to change my signature, all the dancing was bugging me.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

um, my signature is still dancing. freakin' hellfire and damnation.

Fixed it.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Today Kayleigh fell off the Murphy bed in our hotel room, in behind it.








She can roll like a pro now, and FAST! I saw her near the edge and said "be careful" and saw her start to shift her weight, so I bolted towards her trying to catch her before she went over but she was faster than me. Over she went, landing KATHUMP on the floor behind. When I leaned over to see she was curled up in child's pose almost and starting to wimper







I pulled her out and we cuddled, I felt so bad. She has been SO good about rolling about on the beds without getting too close to the edge. Arg.

Then later she was on the couch and playing with a toy and rolled with her legs over the edge on her belly so I took the opportunity to start teaching how to "get down" and helped her slide off the couch on her belly onto the floor. Never too early I figure. She stood holding onto the couch for a second, saw her toy and let go, obviously forgetting that she doesn't stand very well as it is, let alone without holding onto anything!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I have no idea. I have never had anything but a normal pap so I am just going to be like, look, it's normal. I had a pap last December and nothing but my own fingers, my baby, and my husband's penis has been up there since. ROFL I hope I really do have the balls to say that. I'm attempting to curse without really cursing.

I had a PAP a few months ago, after postponing the one before I got pregnant and refusing the one WHILE I was pregnant and another one that they "offered" at 6 weeks. Then they phoned and left a message saying that they wanted to talk to me about my test results and I nearly freaked out, they NEVER call! So I call and they tell me that they have changed thier policy and now they always call and everything is normal.







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I had a PAP a few months ago, after postponing the one before I got pregnant and refusing the one WHILE I was pregnant and another one that they "offered" at 6 weeks. Then they phoned and left a message saying that they wanted to talk to me about my test results and I nearly freaked out, they NEVER call! So I call and they tell me that they have changed thier policy and now they always call and everything is normal.







:

That would freak me out too - mine has an automated system you have to call to get the results - unless there's a problem, then I think they call you.

I love that smiley - though it looks to me like it is saying "babushka."


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Henry fell down the stairs yesterday.

How scary

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
Grrrr... I just lost a long post.

Short version - Glory keeps waking up every half hour or so crying really hard for the past few nights (after several hours she finally sleeps normally). They're both definitely teething so I'd assumed it was just that, but the more it happens the more worried I get. So what do you think? Is it the teething or something else?

I am assuming you know about the Forgive me Father I have sinned key? Control Z?
Sorry about waking up every 30 minutes that sounds horrible.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 

2. But I grew up in a small town (25,000) so it wasn't a total culture shock. Just a moderately big one.

Okay talk about a different persespective. I grew up in a big town, which had 1,000 people in it. 25,000 is the city to me, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
No fair editing - I got all confused because I didn't notice a misspelling and had to scroll all the way back up and saw you ETA!!! But, no, it's good.

I had a big epiphany in high school when I realized by best friend was a HORRIBLE speller. I realized that you can be a horrible speller and be really really smart too. So now I don't think people who can't/don't spell well are stupid (unless or until they prove themselves stupid otherwise).

I went to a really small school. My entire school career, I was made to feel like a failure because I could not spell. In fact, it was told to me on several occassions because of my spelling, college was not in my future only kids who can spell can go to college. Ironically enough, when it was not until I was a junior in college and almost failed Russian did I got get testing. I have a learning disorder that the hallmark of it is spelling which with computers it is no big deal. I am also in a profession that spelling is a must. I think one of the reasons I am a paralegal is just to show all those people they are the ones with the problem. I did not start college until oldest was an infant. My first quarter, in English, I wrote a paper on why I wanted to be an undertaker when I grew up. I won an award for the paper locally and it went to the state semifinals. It was a huge ego booster for me because literally I was told, you are smart you cannot spell college is not for you. I graduated with 88 kids in my class and literally 80 of them I went to school with from kindergarten on. Anyway there is only 5 of us with a BA or BS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Today Kayleigh fell off the Murphy bed in our hotel room, in behind it.









Scary.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Ok, one of my very dear, yet estranged friends is in labor. She had PROM at 2 am this morning. I had a feeling at 6:30-7:00 that a section call was being made & at 7:45 I had another feeling. So far the update at 11pm she is still laboring. I hope all is well. We went to midwifery school together. She dropped out a semester before I did.
Please wish well baby & mom vibes!

your friend is in my thoughts & prayers. any news this morning?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Henry fell down the stairs yesterday. My husband went down to feed the animals, left the gate open hoping a cat would come down and Henry went all the way from living room around through the ktichen and down the stairs. We didn't see him fall, but my husband heard him tumble and he was sitting at the bottom on the concrete floor. He brought him into the bedroom (I was alseep) and said "Henry fell down the stairs" and I just about FREAKED sat bold upright. He looked OK, got some red spots around his eye and on his forehead a little later, but acted fine all day.

Then a little bit after falling asleep, he puked big time. Like, real puke not spit up. We called hospital (Friday night and it's like 20 below here now) and they said probably just part of getting better, don't worry unless he really can't keep anything down. So I nursed him a little bit and he almost immediately puked that up, which freaked me out. So I called another hospital and they said "well, don't feed him" LOL "he won't get dehydrated overnight." So, OK, that was sorta smart. I think he threw up one more time after that. I held him for the next few hours and that was kind of nice because I never do that with him. I wear him, but I don't just sit there holding him asleep. I emptied out one side and comfort nursed him on that side, and then nursed him on that side when he woke in th enight too but he never puked again.

Anyway, everything was fine all day today and we're not worried anymore. That was scary though.

What's weird is that morning (I had been up with Henry for about an hour early in the morning) I had worry/vision of him going down the stairs and I had closed the gate whiel I kind of dozed on the couch. So weird.

that is soooooo scarey. falling down the stairs is bad enough but then puking!? i hope all is well today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I LOVE lemon bars. I haven't made them in ages. Need to do that.

I bought a Gazelle Edge around this time alst year thinking i'd keep in shape even get in better shape throughout my pregnancy. Hardly used it. Haven't used it in a long time. But still have good intentions. Got a good workout today helping my husband move firewood around. In really cold weather to boot. Felt good!

i bought a gazelle edge right after ezra was born & have used it a total of one time!! what's my deal? i never have been a worker-outer...and especially not inside. i prefer to be active naturally ~ long walks/hikes or bike rides, playing a sport or whatever. needless to say, these don't happen very often either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Cool about your sister's spa koru! My sister is certified yoga instructor and is thinking about moving to chicago - maybe I will tell her to check your sister out.








.

definitely! they don't offer yoga classes but that's not to say they won't in the future. she has a workshop space which would be perfect for that....i plan on offering an ALACE doula workshop there next year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dorianboy* 
didn't have the time to read many posts, but here we are! 7 months old already! Odin has 4 teeth, rocks on his hands and knees, eats a TON of food, squeals w/ delight at everything, weighs almost 17 lbs, and is a JOY to be around 24/7. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

good to see you back for a minute & what a lovely post to read!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
No fair editing - I got all confused because I didn't notice a misspelling and had to scroll all the way back up and saw you ETA!!! But, no, it's good.

I had a big epiphany in high school when I realized by best friend was a HORRIBLE speller. I realized that you can be a horrible speller and be really really smart too. So now I don't think people who can't/don't spell well are stupid (unless or until they prove themselves stupid otherwise).

my dh is not a great speller & is pretty bad at grammar, too, but he is very intelligent. he's a history teacher & loves to read & continue learning. he's a chronic student, like many of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Today Kayleigh fell off the Murphy bed in our hotel room, in behind it.








She can roll like a pro now, and FAST! I saw her near the edge and said "be careful" and saw her start to shift her weight, so I bolted towards her trying to catch her before she went over but she was faster than me. Over she went, landing KATHUMP on the floor behind. When I leaned over to see she was curled up in child's pose almost and starting to wimper







I pulled her out and we cuddled, I felt so bad. She has been SO good about rolling about on the beds without getting too close to the edge. Arg.

Then later she was on the couch and playing with a toy and rolled with her legs over the edge on her belly so I took the opportunity to start teaching how to "get down" and helped her slide off the couch on her belly onto the floor. Never too early I figure. She stood holding onto the couch for a second, saw her toy and let go, obviously forgetting that she doesn't stand very well as it is, let alone without holding onto anything!









i've been trying to teach ezra to go get off the bed backwards, too. i agree that it's never too early! and he's been standing & letting go, too!


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
No fair editing - I got all confused because I didn't notice a misspelling and had to scroll all the way back up and saw you ETA!!! But, no, it's good.

I had a big epiphany in high school when I realized by best friend was a HORRIBLE speller. I realized that you can be a horrible speller and be really really smart too. So now I don't think people who can't/don't spell well are stupid (unless or until they prove themselves stupid otherwise).

Yes! I went to Catholic school until 8th grade and I think I was brainwashed into thinking that if you had bad spelling and penmanship, you weren't smart. (I am a good speller) Then (later, not after 8th grade) I was a linguist for 10 years and worked with many amazing linguists who could not spell in English worth a crap. So I've learned that good spelling does not equal intelligence and vice versa.

I think I may need more sleep. A little bit earlier I tried to change a lightbulb and it took about 5 minutes for me to get it in because I was trying to screw it in the wrong way. Lefty loosy.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

THAT'S SO EXCITING! Congratulations!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I'm on here, myspace and a little facebook. That's it. I'm afraid I would never get anything done it I joined anything else.









:

I sometimes pop into other boards about certain topics (i.e. Linux, vegan recipe sites like Vegweb) but mostly just have time for MDC and my IRL friends on Facebook ... but after catching up on all these posts, I think MDC is it today









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Were you ever caught and if so what was your punishment? Just curious we are going through the criminal justice system with my older two. Almost two years ago they spray painted in a tiny conservative town anti bush statements.

12 felonies for that?! my experience with the US justice system is limited to reruns of Law & Order, but they prosecute politically motivated offences just as unjustly here, IMO. Maybe they're hoping to scare your kids into line before they are adults. Ugh... We tell people our savings fund for Raven is for legal defence/university. We wished our parents had that for us







Oooh, perfect new emoticon







:

-=-

We have a tiny (artificial) tree that is maybe 8" high, but I did get a Baby's First Christmas ornament







: I couldn't care less about memorbilia like that, but maybe Raven will so... whatever.

Heidi, I can't believe how much Maggie talks already! We're steadily working on "Ma" (which right now is "Mmmm") and "Dad" which is "Dat dat dat"


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Sorry, DH and 1&2 made their triumphant return, aking the baby, which is actually good because I'm naking now.

Never do one of the courses advertised on TV







. If you want to work for a national company (the easiest way to do it from home IMO), then you need to take a course that the company recommends or they won't even look at you unless you have 2-5 years of experience. I always recommend the course I took because I've never come across a national company that didn't like them. I took this course. I did it with textbooks only, but recommend doing the online version. Not sure if they are still doing scholarships, but everyone I've referred over there has gotten at least something.

I'm going to harrass you more by PM over the next few months I think. I do need to finish my BA before I move on to this, but that's my current plan. I was wondering if they take transferred credits.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
People here say "Oh my heck!" and "Oh for funny" or "Oh for scary" or whatever it is.

My response in my head? "Oh for WEIRD!, eh?"

I'm familiar with Oh my heck, but Oh for funny?!?! WTH?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
You totally can. What are you going to do with your kids?

Thanks. My mom







will be taking them. *Hopefully*, though the professors/instructors will be down with me taking the baby to class. I know a number of the anthro profs are outspoken about it & love to see moms with their babies in class.







: OR Hopefully, Mickey does fine with her & I'm able to pump OK & he takes milk OK.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
*ahem*
Laura, *karma*









Hehe I know. It came out of my fingers that way







and I almost corrected it, but it seemd disingenuous(sp?







) to change it in a post about spelling errors so I added the (







).







I was wondering who would nab me for it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I had a big epiphany in high school when I realized by best friend was a HORRIBLE speller. I realized that you can be a horrible speller and be really really smart too. So now I don't think people who can't/don't spell well are stupid (unless or until they prove themselves stupid otherwise).

Thanks. I agree. There's too many ways to put letters together to make the same sound. Unless I've read the word correctly spelled it's kinda a crapshoot how I'm going to think to spell it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I am assuming you know about the Forgive me Father I have sinned key? Control Z?

Oooh! What's that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
your friend is in my thoughts & prayers. any news this morning?
. . .
i've been trying to teach ezra to go get off the bed backwards, too. i agree that it's never too early! and he's been standing & letting go, too!

No news. I had multiple dreams about her last night. :fingerx
I forgot about teaching them to go off the bed backwards. I need to do that.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Also, Megan, with your DH for 15 years?! That's AMAZING. Mind you, I am SO glad I am not with the boyfriend I had when I was 15 ...









DP & I met at a protest. I was with someone else at the time. But the other guy ended up getting framed by the private security company with the help of the police & local politicians, and put in jail for 6 weeks and denied bail. Then I broke up with him & started dating DP. I was planning on breaking up with him before, but it just didn't happen because of everything that was going on. It was probably the worst, most horrible, selfish thing I've ever done in my life; but at the same time the best thing for all involved. If we hadn't broken up, our lives would have been much, much different. I wouldn't have Raven. But, everyone that mattered to us was mad at us so we moved to BC.

Confessions of May 07ers continue...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Woah Amy!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
Grrrr... I just lost a long post.

Short version - Glory keeps waking up every half hour or so crying really hard for the past few nights (after several hours she finally sleeps normally). They're both definitely teething so I'd assumed it was just that, but the more it happens the more worried I get. So what do you think? Is it the teething or something else?

We just went through this last week, and it was teething. Once the tooth came through, he was fine.

I met my DH our last semester of high school. I used to skip my last class to watch him play soccer







and juggle(he's a performer now). I was _kind of_ with someone, but in the middle of a breakup. That was almost 9 years ago.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oooh! What's that?


If your post disappears or your typing something and accidentally delete it hit control z and it will bring it back. It is the forgive me Father I have sinned key.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

The term refers to a romantic pairing where one person is significantly older than the other. The age difference is at least a decade, but often more. The phrase comes from the younger person being in the "spring" of his or her life (i.e., May), while the older partner is in his or her "winter" (i.e., December).

DH and I met in May and we got officially engaged in Dec. But he is only 6 1/2 years older than me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
Grrrr... I just lost a long post.

Short version - Glory keeps waking up every half hour or so crying really hard for the past few nights (after several hours she finally sleeps normally). They're both definitely teething so I'd assumed it was just that, but the more it happens the more worried I get. So what do you think? Is it the teething or something else?

I think it would be teething. That is what Seb does everytime a tooth is about to break out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I should know, but do you use cheese? I am dairy free but Megan's use of zucchini has me thinking I could use noodles for noodles and zucchini (and maybe some avocado?!) for cheese. I haven't made lasagna in a long time because of the dairy free thing but I love it with some spicy italian sausage (which is not at all vegan).

No cheese, I use a blend of tofu, vegan cream cheese, and nutritional yeast as my ricotta cheese. I could probably put vegan sausage too if I wanted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 

This week I found out that my mom selectively vaxed and now even leans to nonvax







. This was a shock to me because her mom worked for a doctor.

My mom vaxed all of us, but if she were to do it again she wouldn't vax. She is totally supportive of my non-vaxing ways.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Woah Amy!

ya seriously.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

DH and i met at the drum circle in the park.. but that was after i posted a myspace bulletin for my friends to meet me there, so he came.. It was love at first sight







and I approached him.

I love the







:!!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
That was really cool. I sent it to my older dd and she loved it too. So thanks for sharing.

I think the Free Rice site is neat. I've been playing it for fun now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
no, I missed that







I love chai.

I'll post the Chai recipe. It was yummy. My MIL liked it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Geocaching is neat.

We found a microcache by accident and started doing it last spring. We're HobbesnCalvin on Geocaching.com I need to update a bunch of ours from this summer. Yikes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
eek! i created some monsters! (at least i'm think it was me who initially pointed out april's post count







).

i can barely remember what i skimmed but i can tell you this...we have a potted norfolk pine as our christmas tree this year. http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u...e/100_2095.jpg
i was proud to be the only people there (out of hundreds) who brought their kids. we are firm believers in kids going where we go.

Yes, quite the monsters.

I love your little tree. Are you going to decorate it for other seasons/holidays?

Good for you. Elisabeth is quite portable. She cried at MOPS the other day when I went to put her on the floor and bumped her forehead and one gal said that was the first time she'd heard E cry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
2. I love shopping online. i would buy my groceries online and get them delivered if i could.
5. i love cooper minis. totally pointless for someone with a family of five, but there ya go.
6. I love all things European. I love German chocolate, Waldorf philosphy, I love accents, I love that they have four seasons (instead of hot, hot, hot, and ice for two weeks), and I love being able to walk down the street and get fresh baked bread and deli cheese. maybe we'll retire there.
7. I love art. I want to buy big ol' posters of Matisse, O'Keefe, Kandinsky, etc, and put them all over my house. I kept my college art textbook!








9. I love to drive. I wish gas was 95 cents a gallon again so we could just go roadtrippin' to nowhere in particular. or... I wish I didn't have to care about the freakin' gas prices right now!







:
10. I love being outside in the dead muggy heat of midsummer at night, listening to crickets and staring overhead for shooting stars









I like using British spellings, I looove MiniCoopers. Everyone thinks they're silly-looking. I like Mr. Bean too. I joke he's my evil twin, I mimic his gestures and scare







. huh-ho-huhhuh-huh!
I want to enlarge some of my best photos and frame them. I've done a watercolour of one that's really awesome, I want to get that framed. Hmm, idea for







to do for my Christmas.
I love roadtripping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
just out of curiosity, what other online boards/groups do you participate in?
i dream of meeting you all someday.









I used to read BabyCenter, but it's not really a community. People would ask questions, and no one would answer. I have a bunch of college friends on MySpace.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Oops, mine was more of a things you might not know about me list than a love list.

Ah, it's fun. I don't think it matters. Mine was both.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i love babywearing & have discovered all the fancy carriers since ezra was born (only had a ring sling with the girls) but there's no way i can carry him all day long, naps & everything. i am completely on board with gentle discipline but it doesn't always work as dreamy as i imagine. i absolutely do not hit my children & try to communicate with them, as best i know how. . .but sometimes i find guilt creeping in because other mamas seem to be "better" than me.

I love AP. It does sound exclusive in a way to call AP AP when it's common sense, but then a lot of mainstream folks don't use common sense. So I think I'm much nicer to Elisabeth. :smug: That said, I love babywearing and desperately wish the nearest AP group wasn't 100 miles away. I want to learn more about applying GD. I think the key word is seem. I look smooth when I have an easy baby, but it's not so easy when you're tired and crabby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
I love:
3. Rainy, cloudy, grey weather.
4. The ocean.
5. Cleaning other people's houses. (that's weird, isn't it?)
7. Snuggling in bed with DH all day, watching movies and eating bad for us food. Hasn't happened since before Kermit.
10. Playing board games (so dorky).

Rain, ocean, *sigh*. Lovely lazy days. I like cleaning other people's houses too!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
Short version - Glory keeps waking up every half hour or so crying really hard for the past few nights (after several hours she finally sleeps normally).

Yeah, Elisabeth does this, sorta, on nights the teeth are coming through the gum. Minus the hard crying, she quiets down when I get her latched on.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Have to pull out these beautiful and hilarious sentences:
My tongue is deadened to the subtleties of flavor that are hallmark to more historical recipies. -Laura/synchro246

I hate sticking my fingers in the goop(diaper rash ointment) and then trying to getting it where I want it without wiping it off. -Maggirayne

I am honoured.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I think I figured out the 10 things is stuff you love? I don't know what TAO stands for, so I can't even go try to figure it out. I think y'all know everything about me because I'm so freaking annoying and talkative though.
1. I love the smell of wood smoke.
2. I love sleeping with my kids.
3. I was licensed to ride motorcycles in high school and college
5. I've never done drugs of any kind. Never had a puff of a cigarette. I'm a teetotaler (had to look up the spelling of that!). I've had probably 2 drinks in my life if you add up all the sips plus the 1 drink I actually drank (a margarita but hated feeling sorta drunk afterwards

I love these too! I miss the woodstove we had in MN, and putting wood in when it was down low and had those amazing blue flames/coals.
I want to learn to drive motorcycle. I have a helmet, and







has his license. I had a boyfriend who used to take me riding on gravel roads in the mountains in Idaho.

I have a funny story about drinking. But this is me too. I'm curious what drinks taste like, but I don't like the taste of alcohol.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I had a big epiphany in high school when I realized by best friend was a HORRIBLE speller. I realized that you can be a horrible speller and be really really smart too. So now I don't think people who can't/don't spell well are stupid (unless or until they prove themselves stupid otherwise).

I realised the exact same thing in college.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I'm familiar with Oh my heck, but Oh for funny?!?! WTH?
Hehe I know. It came out of my fingers that way







and I almost corrected it, but it seemd disingenuous(sp?







) to change it in a post about spelling errors so I added the (








).







I was wondering who would nab me for it









I forgot about teaching them to go off the bed backwards. I need to do that.

I used to say Oh for funny in college. correct sp of disingenuous, BTW.
I've been teaching E to crawl off backwards, she's good at sliding her hand when she sits after pulling up.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Do you all have bruises from your LOs on your thighs? I had 14 at one point.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
If your post disappears or your typing something and accidentally delete it hit control z and it will bring it back. It is the forgive me Father I have sinned key.









: but it doesn't work ALL the time... I find it works less when I am doing stuff on the web than it does anywhere else.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Do you all have bruises from your LOs on your thighs? I had 14 at one point.

So that is where they are from! I keep getting bruises on my thighs and have no idea why!


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

Wow, Congrats!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, holy *!?)$! You all have been BUSY....I miss being able to get online every day, but DD just will not sleep for more than a few minutes unless I am laying down nursing her.

Koru, thanks for sharing your experience with ALACE. I am really looking forward to it!

Laura, my dissertation is on a topic I love (the social context of reproduction), but it has been a struggle finding any time to work on it. I am teaching two classes at the U here (and 3 next semester, yikes!) and between that and new mamahood, I'm exhausted.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you have a Christmas tree?

We have a Christmas tree. We got a real one, but with the bulb still intact in a pot so that we can re-plant it once the season is over. Neither DH nor I are religious (though I was raised Catholic and jumped ship by high school), but we celebrate the solstice and the changing of the seasons.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We're making Lasagna for Christmas dinner. I make a really yummy vegan lasagna, and I always use spinach









Lizzy, DH made your lasagna for me, DH and my sister (who is still scarred from the pan-fried tofu I tried to make her when we were kids) and they both LOVED it. It has become a favorite in our house!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I'm Pregnant!! Not sure how far along b/c I never got AF back...

Wow! Congratulations to you! DH and I took a shower together this morning and he tried getting a little frisky, sans any protection. All I had to say was, "Do you really want to have another one so soon?" Although, I was surprised that he said he wouldn't really mind. He was born to be a daddy, this one.

10 things you might not know about me:
1. I love baking - pastries, mostly. When I realized that a 6" vegan chocolate cake goes for about $16 around here, I decided to start experimenting.

2. Aside from baking - I'm a horrible cook. DH does almost all of the cooking around here. I can make toast, soup, and that's about it.

3. I was a ballet dancer for 15 years before a ruptured appendix forced me into early retirement (I was 18







!). I always assumed I would dance professionally, but I started college to kill time while recovering form the appendix surgery and it was way too much fun not to keep doing. Now, I want to learn to salsa dance.

4. I've had epilepsy since childhood. My family was very New England working class, but my mom was always afraid that I would have a seizure so she limited me to inside activities like reading and ballet...so I got exposed to a lot of cultural things I might otherwise not have.

5. DH and I never had a wedding. We were together for 7 years before we got married, got married at San Francsico city hall (a building I have always loved and a city we traveled to frequently together) with only my parents and Sharon, the woman who married us, in attendance.

6. I have mutliple tattoos - a sleeve that depicts a koi pond with fish, water, lotus flowers, etc. that my friend Ben and I co-designed based on 18th century Japanese watercolor paintings; a lotus flower on my leg, an infinity symbol on my back; and I am planning a tattoo to commemorate my transition to motherhood - a tribal design around my lower back and hips onto my outer thighs, like my armor.

7. I once smoked pot with Evan Dando from the Lemonheads (who had been tripping on LSD for three days at the time).

8. I am often mistaken for a student at the U I teach at; I am 30 and I think I look 30, but I guess with the tattoos and the nose ring, I probably look more like a student than a faculty member (I'm only part-time).

9. I can't decide whether I want to live in a big city or the middle of nowhere. I think, ideally, a city by the water within short distance of open space. But right now I live in the suburbs...where everyone stays in their houses and gets mad at my dogs barking too loudly.

10. I lived with a sex worker (aka, a prostitute) during graduate school, who used our place as her "home base" during the day while I was toiling away at the library. I only found out after she moved out. Icckkk.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
Lizzy, DH made your lasagna for me, DH and my sister (who is still scarred from the pan-fried tofu I tried to make her when we were kids) and they both LOVED it. It has become a favorite in our house!

















That's awesome that you like my lasagna! I am always happy to hear with others try out my recipes









I will get around to posting my 10 things. I am SUPPOSE to be studying for my final


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

holy geez, i go away for a day or so and there's like 5 new pages...random highlights following..

online communities i visit: here and my neglected, private myspace page...uhh yea that's it. I used to be really active on unschooling.com, the leaky cauldron forums (HP) and mugglenet fanfiction forums, but pretty much i'm antisocial except for here and WoW right now.

Feelings toward AP--well I feel like logic overrides. it's hard work! but i couldn't live with myself if i didn't do it, and anyway the rewards reaped later down the line are supposed to be awesome









EmiLy--OMG about the stairs!!! That had to be scary
















mobility: well Claire is pulling up all the time, and trying to straighten her legs as she crawls too--that part is funny







a recent pic

drinking/smoking: I tried smoking for a bit when i was 17--was paranoid about it making my teeth yellow, so i quit







Never drank a drop til i was legal, and i was 100% straight-edge in spite of hanging out with the stoner crowd in hs







that is all in *very* stark contrast to my dh







he can drink just about anyone under the table--he was raised in Germany and legal drinking age there is 16. He's also smoked since he was SEVEN, and is still wishing he could quit









cussing: thanks to my sheltered life, i didn't know what the F-word was til i was FOURTEEN. i more than make up for that now tho









spelling: i am the best speller I know *preens* but dh is the worst







of course he didn't know English til about 5-6 years ago, so I figured that was a big part of it. but no, he says he can misspell in two languages!









college: i like it, but it's been over 5 years since i was in school, and i think mommyhood is making me stupid







: dh needs to get his citizenship sorted out, then he can start, and I can go back and be two years ahead of him









xmas/religion: well I've been on both sides of the spectrum--grew up w/o religion AND w/o santa, as an only child--so xmas was just a spoiled whine-y present fest for me. as an adult, for a few years there i tried to get everybody to be good Catholics and go to midnite mass, confession, the whole shebang. meh. at this point I'm just happy to have everybody i love in the same house, and even a little $$ for presents--WOO!

***Which Reminds me. dh thinks it's INsane that I get my kids more than 1-2 presents apiece, no matter what they cost. He says he never got more than one gift for xmas, and that i'm shoving my materialism at them, etc... I guess I view xmas as the perfect excuse to get them some things i've been wanting them to have, along with some things they ask for. i think they're getting like 8 presents apiece (which is more than the usual: 3 each--but they're less pricey things), and he is appalled.







my leanest xmas growing up was like 19 presents. So who's mental, me or him???


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 

I love your little tree. Are you going to decorate it for other seasons/holidays?


this is exactly what i was thinking....little cut-out hearts for valentine's day & clovers for st. patty's day, etc, etc. i think that would be fun & the kids would love it. it'll be our "holiday" tree!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 

9. I can't decide whether I want to live in a big city or the middle of nowhere. I think, ideally, a city by the water within short distance of open space. But right now I live in the suburbs...where everyone stays in their houses and gets mad at my dogs barking too loudly.

this is totally me! (except i don't have dogs & my neighbors are really quite cool). just yesterday dh said, "you want to move to the country, don't you?" and at that particular moment i was in the mood for "city." i went on & on about downsizing to a nice condo on the lake, by a park with the ability to walk to the grocery store, etc, etc. ask me tomorrow, though. i'll probably want to buy some goats & live in the middle of nowhere. i really love dreaming about living in a teepee.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

my leanest xmas growing up was like 19 presents. So who's mental, me or him???









ummmm.....you!







19 presents? really? no offense to you, but i'm completely on the "less-is-more" wave length these days. maybe it's because the older i get, the more crowded my house becomes with sh*t. and with each child comes more & more & more.....i am SOOOO wanting to throw out half our stuff but dh would strangle me. for christmas, ezra is getting 2 small wooden cars and the girls are both getting a plan toys family & a mei tai for their dolls. that's it. i think i spent about $20 on each of them (not even that much on ezra). the reality is, though, they'll get gifts from aunts & uncles & grandparents and dd2's birthday is 12.21 so she'll get a bunch of crap...ummmm...some lovely gifts, as well. i'm a scrooge, i know it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

1o Things

1. I love wrapping presents and I always save gift bags and tissue paper.

2. I am a beer snob. I LOVE dark beer and pretty much anything but mass-produced pilsners.

3. I've moved around a lot growing up, and after I left my parents house, but Salt Lake is the first place I've ever called "home" I really love it here!









4. As much as I love SLC, DH and I dream of being ex-pats in Costa Rica.. He will drive a scuba shop, and I will run the B&B at our eco-commune









5. I've loved and had the name Sebastian picked out since I was 15. I am really lucky DH agreed to it, because I've been claiming the name for the past 10 years.

6. I have to have coffee every morning. Not just any coffee, organic fair trade dark roast coffee with soy hazelnut creamer.

7. I've been arrested protesting at the Nevada Test Site, twice, no 3 times!

8. I was on the Daily Show during the RNC in NYC. I love protesting too!

9. I love dolphins, and think they are my spirit animal. But, I live in the dessert. I wish I were closer to the ocean sometimes.

10. I grew up flying, my dad works for an airline. But, after our honeymoon (to Jamaica) I've been afraid to fly. I get all tense everytime! But I still want to travel the world!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm going to x-post in the BF forum, but thought I'd try here first. About 10 days ago I started noticing that Iris is getting some dry, patchy/bumpy spots on her legs and arms. She also has one on her back.

We started introducing solids a few weeks ago, mostly to get her used to the smells and textures. We are doing a baby-led weaning approach and letting her self-feed. She had avocado for the first week and butternut squash the second week. Mostly made a mess rubbing it all over face and mashing it in her hands.

Then - and I am mortified to admit this - I was eating a salad on Tuesday and she grabbed for a tomato slice....and I stupidly let her suck on it while I ate. BAD idea, didn't realize how allergenic tomatoes can be, etc., and then she had a skin reaction to that. This is the first time she's had any problems with her skin, I feel awful, DH thinks it could be early onset eczema.

Anyone have any experience with this? Or have any recommendations for how to treat it naturally? I have been upping my H2O intake and started an Omega 3-6-9 supplement. I don;t want to put anything harsh directly on her skin, but olive oil (our old standby) does not seem to be doing the trick this time. Thoughts????


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 







: but it doesn't work ALL the time... I find it works less when I am doing stuff on the web than it does anywhere else.

Now I did not tell you that you be granted 100% absolution









Oh my gosh I am waiting for dh to get back with cabbage. I have mastitis really bad. Maggie slept for 8 hours and it has been down hill since then. I have a fever the redline and the hard lump. Just to throw in some fun I am puking too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
this is totally me! (except i don't have dogs & my neighbors are really quite cool). just yesterday dh said, "you want to move to the country, don't you?" and at that particular moment i was in the mood for "city." i went on & on about downsizing to a nice condo on the lake, by a park with the ability to walk to the grocery store, etc, etc. ask me tomorrow, though. i'll probably want to buy some goats & live in the middle of nowhere. i really love dreaming about living in a teepee.


I have mini fantasies about living in the city. Ya' know, I get hooked in by the glmour aspect, but then I spend a day out, around people & I remember that I simply _could-not_ live in the city. I would become a sad or scary/interesting statistic within weeks, I'm sure.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
Anyone have any experience with this? Or have any recommendations for how to treat it naturally? I have been upping my H2O intake and started an Omega 3-6-9 supplement. I don;t want to put anything harsh directly on her skin, but olive oil (our old standby) does not seem to be doing the trick this time. Thoughts????

I'm not 100% sure about natural remedies in this case. I have been known to use a little hydrocortisone cream with excellent results







.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

What nicknames do you use for your DC(s)? And how do those nicknames make you feel when you use them?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Heidi - I really recommend goldenseal for mastitis. Also, I used ice compresses and they helped quite a bit. Get better soon!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

My mom rocks









Today the local homebirth midwife in the area of rural Wis she lives in came into her store to buy some jewlery for her daughters. My mom told her I am in doula training and aksed if she would let me attend births with her while I am home later this month/next month. She agreed and has 3 Amish births scheduled while I am there. Mom will watch Clay for me so I can go. Amish homebirths don't happen in NYC, so this is a rare and wonderful oppurtunity. I love my mom.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Heidi - I really recommend goldenseal for mastitis. Also, I used ice compresses and they helped quite a bit. Get better soon!


Okay it is 5 pm Sunday night where do I get it at?
I think I have a rip roaring kindey infection on top of this. I severely damaged my kidneys a few years ago when I was electrocuted. SO the debate do I see a quack tonight or see my dr. tomorrow. Shoot we have court in the morning and it is snowing and my dr. is two hours from the courthouse.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My mom rocks









Today the local homebirth midwife in the area of rural Wis she lives in came into her store to buy some jewlery for her daughters. My mom told her I am in doula training and aksed if she would let me attend births with her while I am home later this month/next month. She agreed and has 3 Amish births scheduled while I am there. Mom will watch Clay for me so I can go. Amish homebirths don't happen ijn NYC, so this is a rare and wonderful oppurtunity. I love my mom.

That is just awesome.

What do you mean no Amish in NYC lol


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My mom rocks









Today the local homebirth midwife in the area of rural Wis she lives in came into her store to buy some jewlery for her daughters. My mom told her I am in doula training and aksed if she would let me attend births with her while I am home later this month/next month. She agreed and has 3 Amish births scheduled while I am there. Mom will watch Clay for me so I can go. Amish homebirths don't happen in NYC, so this is a rare and wonderful oppurtunity. I love my mom.

That sounds like a wonderful experience!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What nicknames do you use for your DC(s)? And how do those nicknames make you feel when you use them?

Maggie we call Maggster and Padame as that
is what we told everyone tha we were going to call her.

My oldest is Johnny IV we use to call him Quarter until he learned to talk and said no more Quarter. Ya he loves it when I tell him I am going to call his son Half Pint, lol. So anyway my family started calling Johnny Johnny Cake and shortened it to just Cake. James is called James Cake. I mean everyone in my family calls them Cake and James Cake.
Levi I call Leviticus
and Liamn Liamticus


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My mom rocks









Today the local homebirth midwife in the area of rural Wis she lives in came into her store to buy some jewlery for her daughters. My mom told her I am in doula training and aksed if she would let me attend births with her while I am home later this month/next month. She agreed and has 3 Amish births scheduled while I am there. Mom will watch Clay for me so I can go. Amish homebirths don't happen in NYC, so this is a rare and wonderful oppurtunity. I love my mom.

all i have to say is....jealous!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What nicknames do you use for your DC(s)? And how do those nicknames make you feel when you use them?

dd1 (simone) was mo-mo for years but she doesn't like it anymore.







we also call her "simona" and "simona bolgna." i've called kaiya "kai kai" "little kai" "little bit" and "kaiya papaya." ezra gets called "ezers" "ezzer bean" and "ez man." i'm sure there are more but they're not coming to me. i pretty much call them whatever comes out of my mouth at the time.









i am so exhausted, mamas. will someone please tell me to slow down? i've been on the go since about 5pm friday night....literally. it's simply not healthy. the kids & i lay fairly low during the week but the weekends are constantly cram packed with events. don't get me wrong ~ i'm a complete socialite & enjoy entertaining but when days go by in the blink of an eye, something is not right. since being a SAHM, though, i've always said that monday is my favorite day of the week because it's back to "normalcy." i'm not a scheduling fanatic but i enjoy routine & cozy down-time at home.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What nicknames do you use for your DC(s)? And how do those nicknames make you feel when you use them?

I call Kermit "chicken" and we have recently also started calling him "Kermix" because we decided names with "x" are cool. He can also be Kerm, the Kermster, Kermie. I don't know that he'll like any of these names when he gets older. My family called me Mr. Magoo when I was a baby. I can laugh at that now, so I figure it's okay for Kermit to have stupid nicknames for a while.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

dd1 (simone) was mo-mo for years but she doesn't like it anymore. we also call her "simona" and "simona bolgna." i've called kaiya "kai kai" "little kai" "little bit" and "kaiya papaya." ezra gets called "ezers" "ezzer bean" and "ez man." i'm sure there are more but they're not coming to me. i pretty much call them whatever comes out of my mouth at the time.
My brothers have always called me Fiona Bologna, too. Or Foney Baloney.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I call Clay Claymation, Clayster, Clay-Clay, and Fat Head. Shawn calls him Bubbles (because of all the spit bubbles he makes).

I have no idea where you can get goldenseal now not knowing much about where you are but anyweher with herb tinctures will have it. Otherwise, you can also try grated potatoe on it. Ice packs or heat.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
My brothers have always called me Fiona Bologna, too. Or Foney Baloney.

we talked about naming dd2 fiona but since we called dd1 "simona" so much we thought it would be too confusing....simona & fiona. i really love the name fiona, though!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

my sister started calling him Sebby-Dee and it stuck


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I call Clay Claymation, Clayster, Clay-Clay, and Fat Head. Shawn calls him Bubbles (because of all the spit bubbles he makes).

I have no idea where you can get goldenseal now not knowing much about where you are but anyweher with herb tinctures will have it. Otherwise, you can also try grated potatoe on it. Ice packs or heat.









Mostly I reside in the state of confusion. No such luck finding it. We are just north of Seattle. I am doing cabbage.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Wish I'd seen this sooner, a 45 min drive north across the border would have gotten you some goldenseal. We really should get together you know Heidi, I am down in Burlington fairly regularly. Hope your mastitis clears up, that has to suck. Nurse, nurse and then nurse some more! And relax, I know that's hard to do with your family of sick kids right now. Hang in there!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I call Clay Claymation, Clayster, Clay-Clay, and Fat Head. Shawn calls him Bubbles (because of all the spit bubbles he makes).

Fathead is one of our terms of endearment around here too - for everyone.

Sam is Sammers, Sambob Crankypants, Sammy, SamSam, and the Pukah (pook, pookster, pookarama, pookalicious).

Oldest is almost always Banana, DD2 is usually Hale or Haley Balaley, DD3 is Em, Emma, Emmy, and Bemily and DS1 is Josh-Josh or JJ. I LOVE nicknames and terms of endearment. Hubby and I are SB and SE. We also like Slutpuppy







.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I call Genevieve Gigi, Vivi, Peanut, and Little stinker.
We also call her 'the baby' a lot, still.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Kayleigh is Pumpkin, Sugar snap, sweet pea or Pedro.
SD is Maparapalapalin or Mapalaparapalin, depending on the day!

Anyone know of any free or minimal cost places to sell my baby legwarmers? I currently have them listed on Etsy but I'm looking for other places that won't cost me an arm and a leg.

DH is whining for my attention.....


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

We call the girls "this one and that one"... ok, not really, but I did think of making them onesies that say that.

Glory is mainly called Glory Bee (or the Glory Bee, or just the bee, or Glory Bumble Bee - it snowballs).

Willa is Willa Bug or a similar variation.


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Anyone know of any free or minimal cost places to sell my baby legwarmers? I currently have them listed on Etsy but I'm looking for other places that won't cost me an arm and a leg.

Craigslist? Oh wait, you're meaning ones you make, not used ones, huh? I'm not sure...


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

We are sledzeppelin at the geocaching site. We don't do it much, just a bit. We made one cache and we put it somewhere and went to list it and there was already one close! There is one guy (we don't know who he is) who has put them all over where we live so we have to find a really secret spot.

Would be fun to do geocaching ON roadtrips. I am one of those that likes to get in the car and make good time, though. But if the whole idea is stopping whenever / whereever then I could do that.

I love cleaning other people's bathrooms. And organizing their stuff. I have done this without being invited a few times. LOL

I am not religious and we celebrate Christmas but not in a religious way. Just a tree, presents, family togetherness. Last year I went to Christmas Eve candlelight service with my parents (who go to church regularly) because I had such great memories of it, but it didn't feel the same.

Both my kids were up until after 10:30 tonight. I'm so over bedtime with Delia. Henry can't help it, he's just working on this darn tooth. I hate teeth.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Do you ever call them Glora and Willy by accident? I do that in my head.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I bought a bunch of fabric at Wal-Mart (2 yard pieces) then cut each piece in half, then one half in half and then one half of that in half. Then serged the edges. So I got reusable wrapping paper!! I was about to buy some but didn't like the patterns, so I figured I'd make it. To be fair, my friend has my serger set up at her house since she sews stuff for my store, if not for that I would have never gotten around to the actual serging part of the project. I'm excited to use it. I need to get some ribbon to use too.








: This is so cute! I am looking forward to warmer weather so we can go outside and enjoy the cold. LOL When it's too cold to enjoy cold, you know it's really cold.

cntrl-z is "undo" so it undoes whatever you did last, but it usually can't undo clicks, just typing stuff. So if you click wrongly, you're f'ed.

I never have fantasies about living in a big city. Ever. My sister lives in Brooklyn and we visit and that's nice, but I'd never want to live there or any city at all. It's country or small town for me. Small town meaning under 5,000. I am so glad other people like living in cities though. They are nice places to visit, and means more space out there for enjoying too.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Delia is sometimes Deali. I call her "babuh" sometimes. FIL calls her Dely Ely (town we used to live in). He calls Henry Hank Bob which I hate. I don't like Hank at all, but someone I know said "Hank the Tank" which is true so I've said that a few times.

I am not big on nicknames though. I purposefully picked names that aren't readily shorten-able. That don't lend themselves to nicknames I should say. I knew a family growing up that had big long names but NEVER shortened them. Margaret, Victoria and Thomas. Never ever call them anything but that or else their mom would get mad. LOL I'm not that bad!

OK, I'm going to stop feeling sorry for myself about this bedtime fiasco now. Gonna play a song or two on GHIII (which is SO fun btw and we got ours for the wii at Blockbuster, which might be somewhere other people aren't really checking because it was sold out everywhere else here too so check your Blockbusters people!







) and then work. I wish I could play and work at the same time. Or work and knit. Or play and knit. LOL


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Do you ever call them Glora and Willy by accident? I do that in my head.









My mom calls them "Glory and Willy" quite often accidentally. If Willa isn't dressed in girly clothes, we call her "lil ole Willy".


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

I call Claire my tiny or tiny one, monkey butt, dingleberry, etc







We call all the kids dingleberries--it's the running family joke (or one of them, hehe) We're a very sarcastic bunch.

I am staying up late sewing and sewing--I must finish a doll for a dear friend by xmas, and when I finally get around to busting out my sewing boxes, I don't know when to quit.








I just finished a superbad cloak for Lili's doll that matches the one I made her for dress-up a few years ago, and I am sewing together the bodies for 3 other dolls plus making clothes for two I started awhile ago, and little cloth dipes for them too....bwahaha I am sooo in over my head!









am going to wiki to find out WTF geocaching is









......okay that's nerdy!! ROCK!!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 

6. I have mutliple tattoos - a sleeve that depicts a koi pond with fish, water, lotus flowers, etc. that my friend Ben and I co-designed based on 18th century Japanese watercolor paintings; a lotus flower on my leg, an infinity symbol on my back; and I am planning a tattoo to commemorate my transition to motherhood - a tribal design around my lower back and hips onto my outer thighs, like my armor.

Pics?
Lizzy --I was arrested once there, over 10 yrs ago. I said my name was Lynette Fromme. (Am I spelling that right? Does spelling virtuosity extend to proper nouns?)

I call Kiran Kikilula. Or Kiki. Never thought I would do that, but she needed a longer name. FIL sometimes calls her Keek.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 

Anyone know of any free or minimal cost places to sell my baby legwarmers? I currently have them listed on Etsy but I'm looking for other places that won't cost me an arm and a leg.

Maybe you can try the DiaperSwappers.com forum? I've sold some stuff, clothes and stuff on there.

----

Cities- I love the big cities. I get cabin fever when I am in the middle of no where. SLC is a good size for me.. small enough to reach nature quickly, meet people and large enough for all my shopping and good veg*n food needs.







:

I could only live in the country if I brought a whole bunch of friends with me!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Lizzy --I was arrested once there, over 10 yrs ago. I said my name was Lynette Fromme. (Am I spelling that right? Does spelling virtuosity extend to proper nouns?)

My first time I said I was Rainbow Starrchild,







lol. The other 2 times I gave them my real name.

SOme more new ones:








:







:







:

I requested a veg*n one a while back.. but I don't see it







:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I love cities but NYC is the best city on earth







I might never leave Brooklyn.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

OMGosh, I'm soooooo proud of y'all!!














I'm gone for a day and y'all rack up the posts. I'll be reading for a while tonight I'm sure..

Krystal, I've been meaning to ask you for a while but keep forgetting. Did you mention that you made waldorlf dolls?

Elise is my snooky booky baby. Or she is sugara booger.? I'm not sure where they came from but she cracks up when I call her that.

Ok, off to read...................


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i almost forgot that i call ezra (and all my kids, for that matter) "munchkimo" after our one & only.







it was just a natural variation of munchkin that flowed off my lips after spending so many hours with you mamas while i was pregnant! i also call my girls "baby doll" and "love" all the time.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Raven started out, in the womb, as "little bugger" because of her butt in my ribs, and that has morphed into little bug, bug, bugabug, ravenbug, ravenbug smellyface, smellyface, smelly [which got us some pretty negative attention from an elderly woman at a church craft sale], and my mom calls her little stinker and stinkerpops but I think she calls every baby that.


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Kayleigh is Pumpkin, Sugar snap, sweet pea or Pedro.
SD is Maparapalapalin or Mapalaparapalin, depending on the day!

Anyone know of any free or minimal cost places to sell my baby legwarmers? I currently have them listed on Etsy but I'm looking for other places that won't cost me an arm and a leg.

DH is whining for my attention.....

I'm pretty sure you can get in on a congo on HC for about $5/month. Just post on Diaper Swappers or Diaper Traders and see if anyone has any room. You could also apply to the WAHM group at DS. On DT you need a minimum of 200 posts I think... HTH!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I'm going to x-post in the BF forum, but thought I'd try here first. About 10 days ago I started noticing that Iris is getting some dry, patchy/bumpy spots on her legs and arms. She also has one on her back.

I'd try coconut oil, good for eczema, or maybe almond oil. Theres a Eczema tribe one here, if it is that. I hope not, that's wicked stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Oh my gosh I am waiting for dh to get back with cabbage. I have mastitis really bad. Maggie slept for 8 hours and it has been down hill since then. I have a fever the redline and the hard lump. Just to throw in some fun I am puking too.

Oh, I'm praying for you. I hated mastitis, it is nasty and painful. When I got it a couple months, three, wow, my cousin told me to take 4 ibruprophen and when they were working, after about a half hour, to fill a mixing bowl with water as hot as I could bear, hang over it, put on the table and lean on elbows, and hand-express, starting at the chest wall and pushing outward hard as you can. I was like oh my gosh, that will hurt, but my boobs got used to it and the ibruprophen helps. I hate taking ibruprophen, BTW, since I learned it kills your good intestinal bacteria. well, always have, would wait until I had terrible headaches before finally taking something, but I digress. . .
I took lots of garlic and Vit C and drank lots of water. There was no way was I going to dr. and getting antibiotics since we were fighting yeast. But it honestly cleared up in about 3 days. I thought I was pretty aggressive. The nipple was sensitive for the week following, I didn't see in 'spaghetti noodles', but there were stringy clumps. Oh duh, you've got 4 kids before, I'm sure you know how to deal with mastitis. I 'mhoping the court stuff goes smoothly for you all. Ugh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
My family called me Mr. Magoo when I was a baby. I can laugh at that now, so I figure it's okay for Kermit to have stupid nicknames for a while.

Funny. Why Mr. Magoo?

I call Elisabeth Chicky-babe, Little Bit, Babesy, Snuggle-bunny(whenI'm snuggling her), punkin, babydoll, those sort of things. They make me feel warm and fuzzy. And make me think of my mom, Babes and Chicky-babe were what she called(s) me.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I love cities but NYC is the best city on earth







I might never leave Brooklyn.

i've only visited NYC twice but i really liked it, too. it had such a great vibe! LA is not my favorite place in the world. i love seattle, have heard portland is a great city, DC bugs me, san francisco is great, what else? i have to say that i really, really love chicago! i lived in the city-proper for about 10 yrs, moved 3 blocks outside the city limit for 5 more years but i've been waaaayy out here in suburbia for 1.5 yrs now. it's sad, at times. dh can ride his bike to work, though, (he did today in the freezing cold snowy weather). i still go into chicago about twice a month & visit my old home town of oak park quite often, too. i still lament my old life but i'm getting over it, little by little. i'm desperately trying to live in the here-and-now, loving life where i am and creating my own personal utopia.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Chicago is in my top 10 for sure. It is a great city.

Mr. Magoo is what I call my older son!


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Okay, nothing like posting and hen going, where did all these posts come from??? Oh yeah, I was catching up on page 4 and this is page 5, I am sooo blonde, yes, really.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
We call the girls "this one and that one"... ok, not really, but I did think of making them onesies that say that.

Glory is mainly called Glory Bee (or the Glory Bee, or just the bee, or Glory Bumble Bee - it snowballs).

These crack me up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
We are sledzeppelin at the geocaching site. We don't do it much, just a bit. We made one cache and we put it somewhere and went to list it and there was already one close! There is one guy (we don't know who he is) who has put them all over where we live so we have to find a really secret spot.

Would be fun to do geocaching ON roadtrips. I am one of those that likes to get in the car and make good time, though. But if the whole idea is stopping whenever / whereever then I could do that.

I am not religious and we celebrate Christmas but not in a religious way. Just a tree, presents, family togetherness. Last year I went to Christmas Eve candlelight service with my parents (who go to church regularly) because I had such great memories of it, but it didn't feel the same.
I hate teeth.

Yes, let's boycott teeth.
We're the same wanting to place a geocache, had a cool spot and someone else did before we could. When we started, we'd use GoogleEarth and the satellite photos since we didn't have a GPS. My dad gave me one, and the first couple of times, it was a pain! We were going to place a travelbug on our way to KY, and







didn't take the time to find a spot to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I bought a bunch of fabric at Wal-Mart (2 yard pieces) then cut each piece in half, then one half in half and then one half of that in half. Then serged the edges. So I got reusable wrapping paper!!







: This is so cute! I am looking forward to warmer weather so we can go outside and enjoy the cold. LOL When it's too cold to enjoy cold, you know it's really cold.

I like him:







: Hehe. Yeah, my dad watches the weather and tells me how cold it is up here, -27 in MN he said.







: I don't know how cold it's been here, pretty stinking cold.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My first time I said I was Rainbow Starrchild

I like that name. I want to name a kid, boy or girl Starr. I read Six-Horse Hitch by Jasnice Holt Gilles when I was younger and loved it. Which reminds me, I do LibraryThing, but not too often, since I've got my 200 free books and don't have time to add more.

I was wondering what this







: was, now I see the code. I'm gonna have to check the new ones out. Where/How do you suggest new smilies?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

: It looks like Spiderman or whatver the Chancellor does on SW.

I like these:







:







started growing a beard, I like it! He doesn't really sling, but I might call him this anyway!








I love the cateyes







:
Hehe, I have a friend who is a major







:
Us silly posters to beat the April DDC are







:s
i love these guys







: too funny!

LizzyQ, what is RNC?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I love cities but NYC is the best city on earth







I might never leave Brooklyn.

I







NYC too. I almost moved there, right before I met DH.. and I stayed here to pursue him.







I would LOVE to live there, but DH wouldn't... I've at least got to get him to visit first.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 

LizzyQ, what is RNC?

The RNC is the Republican National Convention. I used to like to travel to large protests







Now I am lucky if I make it to a small local one.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I went to Wendover NV last night with some friends from work. It was the longest I've been away from my kids alone ever. I had a lot of fun. We gambled and ate dinner. I had to pump in the car, which was a little weird, but we had a really good time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I'm going to x-post in the BF forum, but thought I'd try here first. About 10 days ago I started noticing that Iris is getting some dry, patchy/bumpy spots on her legs and arms. She also has one on her back.


It sounds like eczema to me. Both my kids have it. I have to use eucerin(sp) and if it's bad enough, a hydrocortizone cream.

K's nicknames: Kaderbug, chub-chub, mister poopers







:

S's nicknames: Saiger(I don't really like that one), Saigy, Saigapotamus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 

Krystal, I've been meaning to ask you for a while but keep forgetting. Did you mention that you made waldorlf dolls? Are you selling them? I'd be interested in them if you are selling them since I'd love one for Elise. Let me know, please.


I would love to learn how to make waldorf dolls. One more obsessive hobby for me...


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

*My 10 things*

1. I'm a Veterinary Technician and I love it!







I have had the chance to work with lions, tigers, kangaroos, and cougars. Last week I cleaned a cougar's teeth. How awesome is that?!

2. DH and I are fire performers, but not so much anymore. I wish we did it more.

3. I love rain, I love dancing in the rain with my daughter.

4. I love crafty things. I'm a nut about it. I love scrapbooking, sewing, painting, making wreaths, gift baskets, anything I can get my hands on.

5. I'm a cleanfreak. I can't stand it when things are dirty. The whole time I was on bedrest, I sat and looked at my "dirty" walls.

6. I love snowboarding. I wish it was easier to do with the kids.

7. I love the water, but not so much the ocean. For some reason, I'm scared of it.

8. I love shopping, it's a bad weakness of mine. I can't even go near a store if I can't afford to buy anything.

9. I didn't used to be so AP friendly. I grew up almost the total opposite. No one in my family bf, including my mom. They all think my veggie ways is weird, but they're getting used to it.

10. I grew up mormon and haven't been to church since I was 15.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Kayleigh is Pumpkin, Sugar snap, sweet pea or Pedro.
SD is Maparapalapalin or Mapalaparapalin, depending on the day!

Anyone know of any free or minimal cost places to sell my baby legwarmers? I currently have them listed on Etsy but I'm looking for other places that won't cost me an arm and a leg.

DH is whining for my attention.....

I just started sharing my website with another mama. If you want I could talk to her about sharing it three ways. We're all small time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarabrynn82* 
If Willa isn't dressed in girly clothes, we call her "lil ole Willy".


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Nicknames:
I call Mickey the mixter, micaroni, mickles pickles, fat man, tubby, & biggins.
My mom calls him Mickalodeon & she sings some song "put a nickle in the nicklodeon" but substitutes mickalodeon.
(multiple sp errors, i'm sure)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I love reading everyone's 10 things. It's so interesting & suprising!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I went to Wendover NV last night with some friends from work. It was the longest I've been away from my kids alone ever. I had a lot of fun. We gambled and ate dinner. I had to pump in the car, which was a little weird, but we had a really good time.

Sounds like fun! I am still too scared to leave Seb that long! When he is older maybe... I would have to go with GFs tho.. i doubt DH would want to go!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Seriously they went NUTS with all the new smilies!!








:







:







:














:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:














:














:







:







:







:














:







:







:







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
. Where/How do you suggest new smilies?

in the suggestion forum:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...daysprune=&f=2


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Seriously they went NUTS with all the new smilies!!








:







:







:














:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:














:














:







:







:







:














:







:







:







:

i need a piano playing or singing one for DH - do you have to have the smiley already built or ?? adding the VBAC one to my sig


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

In baby related news... Seb is starting to crawl!!! Just barely, but he is doing it!

(Can you tell I am REALLY putting off studying for my final today?)


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Wish I'd seen this sooner, a 45 min drive north across the border would have gotten you some goldenseal. We really should get together you know Heidi, I am down in Burlington fairly regularly. Hope your mastitis clears up, that has to suck. Nurse, nurse and then nurse some more! And relax, I know that's hard to do with your family of sick kids right now. Hang in there!

Kristen, I'm in Burlington about once a week. I live very close to there. You'll have to let me know the next time you are there and maybe we can met up for lunch.

DD 2 wants to use some smiles so...







:







:







:





















\














:s hy














:

















































::tr eehugger:


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My mom rocks









Today the local homebirth midwife in the area of rural Wis she lives in came into her store to buy some jewlery for her daughters. My mom told her I am in doula training and aksed if she would let me attend births with her while I am home later this month/next month. She agreed and has 3 Amish births scheduled while I am there. Mom will watch Clay for me so I can go. Amish homebirths don't happen in NYC, so this is a rare and wonderful oppurtunity. I love my mom.


Your Mom does ROCK!!! How awesome is that going to be! When will you be doing them?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I am not big on nicknames though.

OK, I'm going to stop feeling sorry for myself about this bedtime fiasco now. Gonna play a song or two on GHIII (which is SO fun btw and we got ours for the wii at Blockbuster, which might be somewhere other people aren't really checking because it was sold out everywhere else here too so check your Blockbusters people!







) and then work. I wish I could play and work at the same time. Or work and knit. Or play and knit. LOL


I'm not big on nicknames either. Kristen is easy shortened (DD 1) but I've always told her that her name is Kristen not Kris or something else. And now that she is older she will and does often correct people when they try to call her Kris or something else.








on the bed time struggles. I know how hard they are....DD 2 was HORRIBLE to get to bed for a while. Now she will go to bed w/out a huge fit most of the time.

LOL on the wii... DH wants to get one.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I love cities but NYC is the best city on earth







I might never leave Brooklyn.

I've never been to NYC. I really want to go.

My brother feels this way about our home town, that he never wants to leave.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
In baby related news... Seb is starting to crawl!!! Just barely, but he is doing it!

(Can you tell I am REALLY putting off studying for my final today?)

Yay! I am SO not ready for crawling yet. I'm going to have to buy another gate or I'm going to have a baby eating dog food.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
In baby related news... Seb is starting to crawl!!! Just barely, but he is doing it!

(Can you tell I am REALLY putting off studying for my final today?)

Watch Sebastian is on the move!







This first yr is just amazing!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

meesa- Sounds like your girls night out was a lot of fun!

I'm debating on going out on Sat w/out Elise but I'm not sure if I'm really ready yet.

Heidi- I hope you are feeling better today. Mastis is no fun. Make sure you rest as much as you can. I hope things w/ well today w/ your boys in court. I didn't knwo about WA making minors give DNA. Talk about not right..p


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Yay! I am SO not ready for crawling yet. I'm going to have to buy another gate or I'm going to have a baby eating dog food.

we dont have a gate yet. our stairs are built weird, i dont know how i would get it to stay up....

i am naking and Seb is playing with my mouth.. funny baby


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

My Top 10

1. I love playing basketball. I played in high school and went to college on a basketball scholarship. I know coach DD 1's basketball team in middle school. My Dad and brother are also basketball coaches.

2. I am also a HUGE NASCAR fan, esp a Dale Jr fan.







I get made fun of a lot especially by my really crunchy friends.

3. I have a shoes fetish. Everytime DH goes away for deployment I get a new pair of shoes.







Two yrs ago I counted my shoes and had over 150.







I have since gotten rid of a lot but I still have a lot too.

4. I love baking and cooking. I'm not good at following the recipe but most of the time it comes out really well.

5. I love scrapbooking. I haven't done it in ages but I really enjoy it and find it very relaxing.

6. I would love to be a midwife one day.

7. I love being an AP Mom. I'm not perfect but I work everyday. I never knew I had a label until a few yrs ago. It started w/ DD 1 I just did what felt right w/ her and have followed the girls cues every since. I remember when I had DD1 in the hospital the drs told me that I'd crush her if I slept w/ her







but I knew it felt wrong to put my baby in that plastic cube.

8. I'm addicted to Diet Coke.







I drink way too much.

9. I was a military brat (Dad was in for 2 yrs) and sore that I'd never marry anyone who was military. Well, that didn't work out







but my DH is my best friend and a WONDERFUL father.

10. I LOVE being a SAHM. I remember being very sad coming home from school and my Mom wasn't there.







It wasn't her fault she had to work but it made me sad. I never wanted my kids to feel that way.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Krystal, I've been meaning to ask you for a while but keep forgetting. Did you mention that you made waldorlf dolls? Are you selling them? I'd be interested in them if you are selling them since I'd love one for Elise. Let me know, please.









:dolls i've made









and now for something completely off topic:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I hate taking ibruprophen, BTW, since I learned it kills your good intestinal bacteria.









REALLY??? I should go wiki this...i always have to take massive ibuprofin after childbirth, and occasionally some for period cramps too....hmm....wonder if that is connected to my digestive tract being *ahem* less-than-pleased with me lately


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 








REALLY??? I should go wiki this...i always have to take massive ibuprofin after childbirth, and occasionally some for period cramps too....hmm....wonder if that is connected to my digestive tract being *ahem* less-than-pleased with me lately
























me too







i dont really take it that often though


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Now I did not tell you that you be granted 100% absolution









Oh my gosh I am waiting for dh to get back with cabbage. I have mastitis really bad. Maggie slept for 8 hours and it has been down hill since then. I have a fever the redline and the hard lump. Just to throw in some fun I am puking too.

That sounds awful, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Krystal, your dolls are GORGEOUS!!!!

eta, my post count is mildly interesting again so i'm off the computer to go do something "more productive"


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i just want to post to see what my count is....


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ok...that's pretty sad that i've posted 1646 times in a little over a year. i found MDC when i was pregnant with ezra (even though i'd been getting mothering magazine for 4 yrs!?) & i spent way too much time online when i was pregnant.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been on MDC one whole year now!!!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'd try coconut oil, good for eczema, or maybe almond oil. Theres a Eczema tribe one here, if it is that. I hope not, that's wicked stuff.

Oh, I'm praying for you. I hated mastitis, it is nasty and painful. When I got it a couple months, three, wow, my cousin told me to take 4 ibruprophen and when they were working, after about a half hour, to fill a mixing bowl with water as hot as I could bear, hang over it, put on the table and lean on elbows, and hand-express, starting at the chest wall and pushing outward hard as you can. I was like oh my gosh, that will hurt, but my boobs got used to it and the ibruprophen helps. I hate taking ibruprophen, BTW, since I learned it kills your good intestinal bacteria. well, always have, would wait until I had terrible headaches before finally taking something, but I digress. . .
I took lots of garlic and Vit C and drank lots of water. There was no way was I going to dr. and getting antibiotics since we were fighting yeast. But it honestly cleared up in about 3 days. I thought I was pretty aggressive. The nipple was sensitive for the week following, I didn't see in 'spaghetti noodles', but there were stringy clumps. Oh duh, you've got 4 kids before, I'm sure you know how to deal with mastitis. I 'mhoping the court stuff goes smoothly for you all. Ugh.


Thank you. I cannot take ibuprofen because of a medication I already take.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i've only visited NYC twice but i really liked it, too. it had such a great vibe! LA is not my favorite place in the world. i love seattle, have heard portland is a great city, DC bugs me, san francisco is great, what else? i have to say that i really, really love chicago! i lived in the city-proper for about 10 yrs, moved 3 blocks outside the city limit for 5 more years but i've been waaaayy out here in suburbia for 1.5 yrs now. it's sad, at times. dh can ride his bike to work, though, (he did today in the freezing cold snowy weather). i still go into chicago about twice a month & visit my old home town of oak park quite often, too. i still lament my old life but i'm getting over it, little by little. i'm desperately trying to live in the here-and-now, loving life where i am and creating my own personal utopia.

Seattle and Portland are awesome cities. I really like Vancouver too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Heidi- I hope you are feeling better today. Mastis is no fun. Make sure you rest as much as you can. I hope things w/ well today w/ your boys in court. I didn't knwo about WA making minors give DNA. Talk about not right..p

thank you

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
That sounds awful, I hope you feel better soon.









thank you

Court was fine. It was really icy for the drive up there so it took us about 2 hours of driving. We got right in and it took all of 38 seconds.

I then rushed back home to go to the doctor. As I arrived he was leaving for an emergency so I had to wait for a little over an hour. I am okay with that because as I said before he takes care of you no matter what time of day it is. I have a kidney infection as well as mastitis. I am waiting for John to get home with the kids so he can take Maggie for a while. My darling husband does not do well when I am sick. He told my really good friend that it feels like his world is crashing down. I am not quite sure what to do with that. On top of being sick we have a weird weird cat. He is pretty much a loner unless you are ill and then he will not leave you alone. He has been sleeping on top of Liam for the last few weeks. Anyway last night he kept on wedging himself between Maggie and me while I was trying to nurse Maggie. When John would try to remove him he would bite and scratch John and go right back to me. He has not left me alone today. I got a husband who cannot handle when I am sick and a cat who will not leave me alone.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
My darling husband does not do well when I am sick. He told my really good friend that it feels like his world is crashing down. I am not quite sure what to do with that.

oh my gosh, my husband is the same way. I had to be hospitalized a couple years ago with pneumonia and dh was all freaked out. He's used to me taking care of everybody (him included) and when the roles are reversed it is hard for him to step up. He's not lazy or unconcerned, he just cannot function in that scenario.

I hope you recover quickly! Mastitis can be so uncomfortable (I had it 3 times with dd1) and I've heard kidney infections are just terrible. Take it easy and plant yourself on the couch for a few days.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I've been on MDC one whole year now!!!

woo-hoo, this occasion calls for the use of all my favorite old and new smilies!








:







:







:



































:







:







:







:





















:














:







:







:




























:







:







:


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Heidi- get better soon









My dh is the same. I had to have a surgery years ago (pre-baby) and my dh was sobbing when they took me away. I was so busy being string and brave for him I forgot to freak out about being cut open!









Clay is a bit craky today. It's alright, though, so am I.

One week until I go away for a month! I so need to start packing and getting us ready if I have a prayer of remembeirng what I need!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Laura -

Do you make the I Spy bags on your site? I had a brilliant idea for S's Christmas present and it involves sewing with that clear plastic stuff and I was just wondering if there are any tricks I should know before working with it so I don't waste.

I wonder if we can suggest "moods" - at least 3 times I have gone to change my mood to CRAFTY and it just isn't there.

Oooh, Sam fell asleep naking - have to go finish the babydoll MTs.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Wish me luck mamas! I am going in to take my final tonight... Not a dissertation or anything, but every class counts!








:







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Court was fine. It was really icy for the drive up there so it took us about 2 hours of driving. We got right in and it took all of 38 seconds.

I then rushed back home to go to the doctor. As I arrived he was leaving for an emergency so I had to wait for a little over an hour. I am okay with that because as I said before he takes care of you no matter what time of day it is. I have a kidney infection as well as mastitis. I am waiting for John to get home with the kids so he can take Maggie for a while. My darling husband does not do well when I am sick. He told my really good friend that it feels like his world is crashing down. I am not quite sure what to do with that. On top of being sick we have a weird weird cat. He is pretty much a loner unless you are ill and then he will not leave you alone. He has been sleeping on top of Liam for the last few weeks. Anyway last night he kept on wedging himself between Maggie and me while I was trying to nurse Maggie. When John would try to remove him he would bite and scratch John and go right back to me. He has not left me alone today. I got a husband who cannot handle when I am sick and a cat who will not leave me alone.

Glad court is over and hope the mastitis is over soon too!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Please remove the business references (offers to buy, prices, etc) in the thread and take them to PM. I'm too tired to close your thread and pull the posts myself, LOL! If you have any questions, please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

LOL, I'm supposed to make ispy bags, but I don't. Sorry, no tips. I agree a "crafty" mood would be great


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Wish me luck mamas! I am going in to take my final tonight... Not a dissertation or anything, but every class counts!








:







:

Good luck!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey y'all. Delia is scooting closer and cloesr to me on a little potty at the moment. She is asking if she can type. She is four, but she somehow has the annoyance factor of someone much older and mature. She is whispering and tapping her feet at me and I am just trying to ignore and not laugh.

Henry's tooth still isn't through. He's doing this high pitched screech again. Have I mentioned I hate teeth?

Krystal those dolls are GORGEOUS.

PP called me today to remind/confirm my appointment for tomorrow and I asked about not having to have a pap and it was a no-go. So I switched my appointment so I'll do a pap tomorrow and a consult. No one except my husband and I have seen the damage Henry did. I suppose it's time to get over it and let someone have a look-see.









Well, Delia just said she wanted to go to bed, so things are looking up. Although she's banging around in the bathroom brushing her teeth, which is probably going to wake Henry...

IUD for me! IUD for me! IUD for me!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Krystal those dolls are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm off to pm you in a few about them...

*~*Mod-sorry about asking if she sold the dolls. I wasn't even thinking.







Thanks for not closing our thread. We worked hard to get this post count..


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Court was fine. It was really icy for the drive up there so it took us about 2 hours of driving. We got right in and it took all of 38 seconds.

I then rushed back home to go to the doctor. As I arrived he was leaving for an emergency so I had to wait for a little over an hour. I am okay with that because as I said before he takes care of you no matter what time of day it is. I have a kidney infection as well as mastitis. I am waiting for John to get home with the kids so he can take Maggie for a while. My darling husband does not do well when I am sick. He told my really good friend that it feels like his world is crashing down. I am not quite sure what to do with that. On top of being sick we have a weird weird cat. He is pretty much a loner unless you are ill and then he will not leave you alone. He has been sleeping on top of Liam for the last few weeks. Anyway last night he kept on wedging himself between Maggie and me while I was trying to nurse Maggie. When John would try to remove him he would bite and scratch John and go right back to me. He has not left me alone today. I got a husband who cannot handle when I am sick and a cat who will not leave me alone.


I'm glad everything went well for court.








raying I hope you feel better soon. You deserve a break w/ all that you have going on right now.

My DH is like that too. He doesn't quiet know what to do when I'm sick. I handle everything and he doesn't know what to do or how to take care of the girls.

Too funny about your cat. My dog is pretty sensitive too. When I'm sick he follows me around and won't leave my site. Even cries VERY loud if I try to close the door to go potty or take a shower. So if I'm sick he comes in w/ me.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I've been on MDC one whole year now!!!









CONGRATS on being here a yr.

I guess I was pretty quiet on here until the last few mths. I was sooo sick when pg that I barely posted. I guess I'm making up for it now.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 







:







:







:



































:







:







:







:





















:














:







:







:




























:







:







:

I love all these new smiles..







:







:







:


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Wish me luck mamas! I am going in to take my final tonight... Not a dissertation or anything, but every class counts!








:







:









: I'm sure you did GREAT!!!!! let us know when you can.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Hey y'all. Delia is scooting closer and cloesr to me on a little potty at the moment. She is asking if she can type. She is four, but she somehow has the annoyance factor of someone much older and mature. She is whispering and tapping her feet at me and I am just trying to ignore and not laugh.

Henry's tooth still isn't through. He's doing this high pitched screech again. Have I mentioned I hate teeth?

PP called me today to remind/confirm my appointment for tomorrow and I asked about not having to have a pap and it was a no-go. So I switched my appointment so I'll do a pap tomorrow and a consult. No one except my husband and I have seen the damage Henry did. I suppose it's time to get over it and let someone have a look-see.









Well, Delia just said she wanted to go to bed, so things are looking up. Although she's banging around in the bathroom brushing her teeth, which is probably going to wake Henry...

IUD for me! IUD for me! IUD for me!









Delia and Veronica would get along very well. I can see Veronica doing the same thing.

Good luck tomorrow. It won't be too bad.

I hope she goes to bed very easy for you tonight.

I really liked my IUD too.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I'm not big on nicknames either. Kristen is easy shortened (DD 1) but I've always told her that her name is Kristen not Kris or something else. And now that she is older she will and does often correct people when they try to call her Kris or something else.

Not that i'm biased on this one at all







but I just have to say





















to that!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
oh my gosh, my husband is the same way. I had to be hospitalized a couple years ago with pneumonia and dh was all freaked out. He's used to me taking care of everybody (him included) and when the roles are reversed it is hard for him to step up. He's not lazy or unconcerned, he just cannot function in that scenario.

I hope you recover quickly! Mastitis can be so uncomfortable (I had it 3 times with dd1) and I've heard kidney infections are just terrible. Take it easy and plant yourself on the couch for a few days.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Heidi- get better soon









My dh is the same. I had to have a surgery years ago (pre-baby) and my dh was sobbing when they took me away. I was so busy being string and brave for him I forgot to freak out about being cut open!









Clay is a bit craky today. It's alright, though, so am I.

One week until I go away for a month! I so need to start packing and getting us ready if I have a prayer of remembeirng what I need!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Glad court is over and hope the mastitis is over soon too!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I'm glad everything went well for court.








raying I hope you feel better soon. You deserve a break w/ all that you have going on right now.

My DH is like that too. He doesn't quiet know what to do when I'm sick. I handle everything and he doesn't know what to do or how to take care of the girls.

Too funny about your cat. My dog is pretty sensitive too. When I'm sick he follows me around and won't leave my site. Even cries VERY loud if I try to close the door to go potty or take a shower. So if I'm sick he comes in w/ me.


Thanks everyone. I am already sick of being sick. I need to get to work. I have an all nighter a head of me and hope to get to sleep most of tomorrow but we shall see.

Glad you all understand about dh. Ya he is a great dad and does well in the 2nd command position.







I asked him please change the laundry around that is the only thing I really need you to do. The laundry had all the boys long sleeve shirts it it and they were out. It was just to much for him watching kids feeding them making sure no one died and putting the wash in the dryer. LOL. He says to me I do not know how you can do all of this.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a pic of the may '07 cousins (Sebastian and Kade) on Thanksgiving. I never noticed how big Kade's head is until I looked at this pic







Yes, it was Thanksgiving and I'm a slacker and haven't posted it yet


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

aww supercute pic!! yea i wasn't thinking much either, posting abt the dolls







i edited the orig. post, but pms on that topic are of course welcome!









so Claire is not happy tonite, which is a fine example of her impeccable timing: dh is off tomorrow so tonite is supposed to be guaranteed our-time, AND I have a mudslide sitting here melting cause I don't want to drink too much and then have to be nursing her for the next 4 hours







It's a good thing babies are cute, or else I'd be







:!







I wonder if it's teeth--none yet, but her gums are whitish, like there's pressure there







She is sitting in my lap babbling....


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Claire!!







Sam is feeling her pain - he's got the same whitish-ness and was fighting sleep like crazy. He finally konked about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Here's a pic of the may '07 cousins (Sebastian and Kade) on Thanksgiving. I never noticed how big Kade's head is until I looked at this pic







Yes, it was Thanksgiving and I'm a slacker and haven't posted it yet









Cute! They are always in sync in thier pics it seams like.. I'll show you what I mean later.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Annettemarie is an April DDC mama ( and a woman I love) so it is lucky for us she did not use her mod powers to shut us down! Quick to notice the business post though









I am working on a high profile murder case and up late. Doula work sounds so muh better right now! I leave town in 8 days and have a month off from work though so that is wonderful







PLus the Amish homebirths and my mamas help with the kids. Ahh.

Clay was cranky today but I think he is cute even when cranky. I just nursed him back to sleep a few minutes ago and savored his sleepy self drinking milk and falling back to sleep. I love those night nursings and their warm little bodies getting so much comfort from mama


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay! We're home from vacation! Kayleigh did fabulously on the plane again, not a peep out of her until we landed and I put her in the meitai and then she cranked away until we were halfway home in the car! She was due for her nap but there was too much going on for her to nap (including a protest at the airport).

I editted my post too, not sure if just removing my link was enough, but really I just wanted to know where to sell, not trying to use this as advertising! And Laura, I'll PM you in the next day or so or you can PM me after you chat with your friend.

Heidi, I think I'll be down in Burlington next Thursday with my mom, shopping for a few remaining Christmas presents. I'll chat with my mom first and see if she wants to go and then get back to you. Keep your calendar open for me! And feel better hey? I hope you get your work done tonight and can sleep as much as you need to tomorrow.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Here's a pic of the may '07 cousins (Sebastian and Kade) on Thanksgiving. I never noticed how big Kade's head is until I looked at this pic







Yes, it was Thanksgiving and I'm a slacker and haven't posted it yet









Very cute little boys! Thanks for sharing your precious boy's w/ us.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I guess teething pain is going around our little club b/c Elise is not herself. Her top teeth are almost broken through. I'll be glad when they do.

I hope all of our little ones do better w/ their teeth than they have been.


----------



## VOBetz (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Everyone! Its been a while since I've been posted. I lurk occasionally - but I got so behind in November and got out of the habit of coming to MDC.

News for our family:
Emma has two teeth on the bottom, they broke through a couple of weeks ago.

She started CRAWLING the week after Halloween.

She's eating food MDC style. I didn't actually plan on not spoon feeding - but she hates spoons. LOL. So, what she eats she feeds herself. She loves all things bread... waffles, toast, graham crackers. She's tried apples, carrots, avocados, sweet potatoes.

My son, Ethan is potty training. He's doing really good and we are down to 2 diapers a day - one at nap, one at night. I'm really proud of him, its amazing to watch him light up every time he pees on the potty.

Both of my kids were sick around Thanksgiving. First my boy, then my girl. Then me. Ugh. Both kids came down with croup. That is a very scary illness. Nothing you can do, but let it runs its course and do whatever you can to help the symptoms. It was Emma's first time being sick... she's not fun to have sick - requires much more comfort that Ethan did when he was little. LOL. OK, that sounds bad so I have to explain. When Ethan was sick, he would be happy if we slept together upright, like in our lazy boy. When Emma was sick, she didn't wanna sit down, or lay down. She would only sleep if you were walking around the house with her. Blah! It got very trying after 3 hours at 4 a.m.

We are all better now, except for the lingering cough for me and baby girl..

Other than that, we are preparing for Christmas. We just recently took a family pic... Emma is asleep and sucking her thumb, but we were all dressed, so we went with it. LOL.

Here it is:
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...7modified4.jpg

And news about Dh and firefighting... He's got another interview in another city (San Diego). So, while we are waiting for the next Fire Academy in Las Vegas to start, he may be offered a job in San Diego. That would be beyond awesome because all of DH's family lives there. It would be great to be closer to family. I know it may seem trivial, but please put that in your thoughts and prayers.

Here's a couple recent pics of my angels:
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...allemma1-1.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...iansmall-1.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...mmasmall-1.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...allemma4-1.jpg

I made this for Emma for Christmas:
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d5...tz/pics160.jpg


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Have you guys seen Quint-essential on TLC? They of course have quints and she is breastfeeding them!!!














Of course she is bottle feeding them but how awesome of her that she is breastfeeding them. She said that each one of them gets breastmilk twice a day. She is also using some cloth diapers! WOW!

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Megan,

I thought it was pretty nice of her too not to shut us down. I think I really would have cried had she cut us off..

Yea, a muder case does NOT sound fun at all!

I too love those night nursing and that milk drunk look!

Kristen,

WELCOME back. I'm glad Kayleigh did so well on your trip. They do amaze us! I think I'm closer to Burlington that Heidi is. Maybe we could all met up sometime. Heidi and I have already been talking about it.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, AM is a wonderful mod.









I finished the murder case, yea.

In other news, check out my rocking brother:

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_7683184


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
so Claire is not happy tonite, which is a fine example of her impeccable timing:

I hope Claire is feeling better.

Cute picture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Annettemarie is an April DDC mama ( and a woman I love) so it is lucky for us she did not use her mod powers to shut us down! Quick to notice the business post though









I am working on a high profile murder case and up late. Doula work sounds so muh better right now! I leave town in 8 days and have a month off from work though so that is wonderful







PLus the Amish homebirths and my mamas help with the kids. Ahh.


I am so jealous of your month off. Sounds wonderful. I am actually thinking of hiding up at my dad's for a week. I am not sure if I can do it though. If my mom was alive I would be there now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Heidi, I think I'll be down in Burlington next Thursday with my mom, shopping for a few remaining Christmas presents. I'll chat with my mom first and see if she wants to go and then get back to you. Keep your calendar open for me! And feel better hey? I hope you get your work done tonight and can sleep as much as you need to tomorrow.

Thursday the 13th or Thursday the 20th? Are you going to the outlet mall? If so you know there is a much better one 30 minuts south of Burlington. I would love to get together.

Glad to hear from you. Ya about the job. Cute kids. Love the hat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Have you guys seen Quint-essential on TLC? They of course have quints and she is breastfeeding them!!!














Of course she is bottle feeding them but how awesome of her that she is breastfeeding them. She said that each one of them gets breastmilk twice a day. She is also using some cloth diapers! WOW!

Just thought I'd share...









We do not have cable and if I cannot wath it online then I do not get to see it







You should have heard Liam when the doctor asked him how he was feeling and he went into his speach of he feels awful because we do not have cable, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Megan,

I thought it was pretty nice of her too not to shut us down. I think I really would have cried had she cut us off..

Yea, a muder case does NOT sound fun at all!

I too love those night nursing and that milk drunk look!

Kristen,

WELCOME back. I'm glad Kayleigh did so well on your trip. They do amaze us! I think I'm closer to Burlington that Heidi is. Maybe we could all met up sometime. Heidi and I have already been talking about it.

I am game for that. I am always North. Burlington is about 45 minutes North of me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Yes, AM is a wonderful mod.









I finished the murder case, yea.

In other news, check out my rocking brother:

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_7683184

Cool article.

My daughter is up. She was not happy to wake up next to dh. She was funny MOM MOM. She thinks she is hilarious when she says bowling now. I think she likes the reaction she gets from us as no one in our family bowls or talks about bowling. I said something to James my 15 year old and the look that he gave me said it all...pretty sure he is the one that taught her that word. Oh I love my kids. At least it was bowling and not some other word. She is getting braver when we are out now. She said Hi to the cashier yesterday and watched him intently then said bye.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I got a husband who cannot handle when I am sick and a cat who will not leave me alone.

too funny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Annettemarie is an April DDC mama ( and a woman I love) so it is lucky for us she did not use her mod powers to shut us down! Quick to notice the business post though









I am working on a high profile murder case and up late. Doula work sounds so muh better right now! I leave town in 8 days and have a month off from work though so that is wonderful







PLus the Amish homebirths and my mamas help with the kids. Ahh.

so annettemarie knows of our competitive posting ways, huh?







i didn't know they had reconnaissance....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Have you guys seen Quint-essential on TLC? They of course have quints and she is breastfeeding them!!!














Of course she is bottle feeding them but how awesome of her that she is breastfeeding them. She said that each one of them gets breastmilk twice a day. She is also using some cloth diapers! WOW!

Just thought I'd share...









i don't really watch TV (i'm not a saint or anything...just busy with 3 kids) but i may have to check this out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Yes, AM is a wonderful mod.









I finished the murder case, yea.

In other news, check out my rocking brother:

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_7683184

an eco-hostel! very cool. i like the idea of seeing the meter run when you start using an electrical appliance.

i've been eco-conscious for quite sometime now (again, not a saint but very aware & i try hard) and it's exciting to see this movement really take off. i honelsty think we owe much of it to al gore. that movie opened a lot of eyes, in my opinion. now it's trendy to be environmentally friendly, ya know? i remember debating cloth diapers with my old neighbor when dd1 was born and she really thought i was off my rocker. i'd like to speak with her in a few years when disposables are banned from existence!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

more of my bad spelling discussion:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so annettemarie knows of our competitive posting ways, huh?







i didn't know they had *reconnaissance*....


I always thought it was spelled recognissance







, as in cognition








I think that type of error is specifically called an eggcorn









Now to learn it correctly:
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance

holy smoly, that's a hard one.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
more of my bad spelling discussion:

I always thought it was spelled recognissance







, as in cognition








I think that type of error is specifically called an eggcorn









Now to learn it correctly:
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance
reconnaissance

holy smoly, that's a hard one.

hee hee. i actually had to spell check it because i kept typing it & it just didn't look right! and i never heard of "eggcorn" before but dh's daughter is getting her phd in linguistics so i'll have to impress her with my knowledge of this now.







i'll give you props, laura!


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Laura, there is also recognizance:

recognizance
1 a: an obligation of record entered into before a court or magistrate requiring the performance of an act (as appearance in court) usually under penalty of a money forfeiture <released on his own recognizance> b: the sum liable to forfeiture upon such an obligation2archaic : token, pledge

But it's different from reconnaissance.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Yes, AM is a wonderful mod.









I finished the murder case, yea.

In other news, check out my rocking brother:

http://www.times-standard.com/ci_7683184

That's great! That part of California is soooo wonderful. It has my ideal weather


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

you all are reminding me of a book i bought a few years back ~ "1500 words in 15 minutes a day." i had these grand intentions of dh & i doing it together....learning new words every week & becoming vocabulary geeks. i actually just turned around & found it on the bookshelf behind me. i'm going to try this again in '08! we have a college student living with us, too, so we'll have to include her in on the fun.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
you all are reminding me of a book i bought a few years back ~ "1500 words in 15 minutes a day." i had these grand intentions of dh & i doing it together....learning new words every week & becoming vocabulary geeks. i actually just turned around & found it on the bookshelf behind me. i'm going to try this again in '08! we have a college student living with us, too, so we'll have to include her in on the fun.


That sounds like fun.

Okay I am debating if I want to go to bed for the night or the morning. I have put just worked all night long. Maggie should be up soon. Lovely. At least dh is here.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Laura, there is also recognizance:

recognizance
1 a: an obligation of record entered into before a court or magistrate requiring the performance of an act (as appearance in court) usually under penalty of a money forfeiture <released on his own recognizance> b: the sum liable to forfeiture upon such an obligation2archaic : token, pledge

But it's different from reconnaissance.

I *think* all three come from the same root of recognize. . .I think.

ETA--lol, "all three". as of mine was real.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I found out yesterday that there is a store not far from me that actually sells baby legs! Now I want to go there, but I'm stuck at work


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i was just in the basement, organizing & sorting through the girls' toys (putting some of them permanently away in preparation for birthdays & christmas) and i found the little walker push toy thingy my mom bought for dd1. i pulled it out & stood ezra up hanging on to it & he smiled from ear to ear. he actually took about 5 steps!? it's carpeted down there so it didn't roll out of control, which was my fear, but he just shuffled along. unbelievable that it's this time already. i'm seriously mourning the thought of not having all these first moments again.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I *think* all three come from the same root of recognize. . .I think.

ETA--lol, "all three". as of mine was real.

You're right!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I found out yesterday that there is a store not far from me that actually sells baby legs! Now I want to go there, but I'm stuck at work









Oh yeah? What store?


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Oh yeah? What store?

Sassy babies in bountiful


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

how in the world do you all have so much time to post??????


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
how in the world do you all have so much time to post??????









Priorities


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
how in the world do you all have so much time to post??????









naking all the time


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
how in the world do you all have so much time to post??????









i recently switched from daily digest to individual emails which is sooo much easier to keep track. i obsessively check my email throughout the day & respond to messages as i go....

i do this with a few other groups, too, so i get about 100 emails a day. eek.

in my defense, i was super productive today. tons of laundry, made bread, cleaned the basement & the girls' room, and of course, fed & cared for my 3 kids!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

today has been a pretty slow day around here, really. what's everyone up to?

oh yeah...i made paper this morning, too.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Priorities

















Yup!

So I am having a cranky day.
My hair dried stupid, all wavy in the back, so i wore a hat all day.
Claire dirtied a diaper mere minutes after I changed her, and I didn't realize this until *after* I had whisked it off her, intending to put her in the bath.
So I gingerly carried her to the changing table, and she promptly dirtied the pad.
My jeans that fit were dirty, and my jeans that are supertight were still drying, so I had to go out of the house in hooker-tight slinky pants that kept falling off my a$$.
I still haven't bought a real coat, so being cold made me cranky, not to mention that IF i had a coat covering my a$$ I wouldn't have been so bothered by the pants.
Stepped in the mud on the way inside, so I have mud stains on my front carpeting.

I bought the two newest Potter movies tho, so in a little bit I will shut off my brain and drool over Snape and Malfoy







errr, I mean, watch Goblet of Fire and Order of the Phoenix with my family









Claire is fine today







Apparently she just likes to horn in on any attention I hope to get from dh









....at least she didn't poop IN the bath, heh


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 







REALLY??? I should go wiki this...i always have to take massive ibuprofin after childbirth, and occasionally some for period cramps too....hmm....wonder if that is connected to my digestive tract being *ahem* less-than-pleased with me lately
















Yeah, found that on here, can find the link later, Tylenol too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
naking all the time

Yep.

Claire is fine today







Apparently she just likes to horn in on any attention I hope to get from dh








....at least she didn't poop IN the bath, heh







[/QUOTE]
Good luck getting 'attention',







I know what it's like. . .








At least! poo=whew!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi everyone! Wow - eggcorn. Loved learning that. Most of them in the list on wiki really piss me off when people use them. LOL

I went to planned parenthood today. I left my house around 11:45 AM for a 35 minute drive and plenty of time to make my 12:50 appointment with shopping time on either side of it, and get back home by 2:45 or so. Ha! I went to the food coop real quick and picked up some stuff, then went to the planned parenthood building right on time. Uh. Where Planned Parenthood was six years ago when I was there last. Not there anymore. So I call and ask where it is, and in my weaving attempts to get there I take the stupidest route ever. I kept running into huge buildings and parks and whatnot that made me go over to the next block. Dontcha hate that?

I get there, and the nurse is gone so they are running REALLY slow. But they're only open one day per week so if I want to get this IUD before 2008 I have to stay. So at least I have a book with me (Harry Potter #6) and I enjoy that while I wait. I call home and tell them I won't make it - and the babysitter/assistant needs to drive them all to Delia's ice skating lesson.

I







: Planned Parenthood. I feel so respected there, it's really nice. She didn't say anything about my tear so that made me feel better - I didn't know if I should warn her or not, but I didn't really get a chance because we were talking about so much other stuff and she worked through the exam pretty quickly. Said my breasts felt "in great shape, I know they get a workout." ROFL Anyway, it's nice to be back there - had to take a break from them to have my babies. Too bad they don't do prenatal care too.

After that I figured well I don't have to be back until 4 when ice skating is over so I went to Target ALL BY MYSELF. I bought two shirts, several things from the dollar bins (I







: those dollar bins!!! Although I did NOT buy the wooden trains Made in China, thank you! I got jetpop popcorn thingies for us to cook over our fire.), a 4-piece set of luggage for $30 in lilac so I will be able to easily spot it on the carousel, and the latest HP movie.

I got to the rink before four and Henry was SO FINE. Babysitter was letting him crawl around the lobby while Ryan was in watching Delia skate.

We were home for about an hour, and then I left again to go to a jewelry party my friend was having and I was gone another 3 hours!!! And again Henry was totally fine. It's really really weird because I am not one of those people who leave their kids. Apparently I am today, though.

Does anyone else's baby put their arms up sort of in front of them and tense up their arms and make a funny face? Henry is doing this, and Delia did it too so I'm wondering if it's something normal or just for my kids. It's funny and cute. Is it a muscle stretcher thing?

Ugh - my teeth are super fuzzy. Going to brush and then to work real quick and off to bed. I have people coming over tomorrow and my drains are all clogged so I can't do laundry or dishes so I need to figure something out. A good hiding place?!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Sorry Krystal, I couldn't help but giggle a bit at all the stuff that went wrong in your day. I know it sucks! Hopefully tomorrow will be better. No. Tomorrow WILL be better, right?

Emily, too cute. Awesome that Henery was good all day. I'm jealous that you got to go somewhere by yourself! I need to call PP tomorrow.
Mickey doesn't hold his arms out and make a funny face but he DOES hold his legs out stiff (esp when he's diaperless) and makes funny faces. I don't know what he's thinking, but he sure does seem to enjoy playing with his legs like that. He also is always turning his ankles. Round and round his little feet go all the time.

Last night I was making him laugh by fake sneezing at him. After one laugh I heard what sounded like him puking into his mouth. Then I heard it again with the next laught. Then curdled milk shot out his nose.
I must be funny.

Oh, and certain eggcorns used to annoy me a lot. Now, even if they annoy me a little, I think of an article I read about eggcorns that explained that eggcorns are really an indicator of how SMART humans are because the brain makes all these associations & comes up with a reasonable word or word combination that isn't entirely wrong per se, it's just not what was used exactly. Mute point for moot point still annoys me though







(even though I don't even know what moot means and mute makes good enough sense in that context)


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, Emily (anyone can answer really), was it reallllly weird having your first pelvic exam after having Henry?
I found my exam to be VERY uncomfortable. The woman wasn't so great at it, but it wasn't just that. It seemed very scary & unpleasent in general. I've used specula on myself with less pain than she inflicted (and auto-pelvic exams aren't easy).


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Happy Birthday.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Happy birthday!

Thanks!!! The other thing hubby got for me was...SCUBA DIVING LESSONS! We'll be taking a three full day course in March to become open water certified. Part of the training includes diving in an open pit mine, in MARCH!







: I'm seriously excited though. Jason usually has the hardest time surprising me cause I can just tell when he's up to something, but this time he totally got me. The scuba lessons are a perfect gift--he showed me he supports my need for adventure and my need to find active, healthy things for us to do as a couple.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
7. I struggle with my faith...well no I struggle with the Church and what I believe.

I struggle with the church a lot, too. I left organized religion twelve years ago. Now I have fellowship with whomever, whenever and I try to live by the principles outlined in the bible. I used to be die-hard fundamentalist and really into doctrine. Now I feel strongly that doctrine means nothing without Love.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
. . .and wrinkled. I was in the tub for two hours...It was lovely.









Long baths are the greatest!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I bought a Gazelle Edge around this time alst year thinking i'd keep in shape even get in better shape throughout my pregnancy. Hardly used it. Haven't used it in a long time. But still have good intentions. Got a good workout today helping my husband move firewood around. In really cold weather to boot. Felt good!

My DH and my little sister say I look like Tony Little when I wear a baseball cap. WDYT? (photo circa 2002)

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...onylittle1.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
People here say "Oh my heck!" and "Oh for funny" or "Oh for scary" or whatever it is.

My response in my head? "Oh for WEIRD!, eh?"

Guilty! Oh and "Fun!" can be used to describe _anything_. "I'm wearing wool socks," "Fun!" "Baby just pooped on me," "Fun!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
If your post disappears or your typing something and accidentally delete it hit control z and it will bring it back. It is the forgive me Father I have sinned key.

I avoid lost posts by doing a command A (or ctrl if you're on a PC) and command C before submitting. If it gets lost I just type command V and tah-dah! there it is again. (That's select all, copy, and paste if you prefer to use the mouse.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What nicknames do you use for your DC(s)? And how do those nicknames make you feel when you use them?

We love nicknames in my family. My nickname growing up was "She-be-doo" because I beat on my little sister when I was a kid and she'd tattle on me but she couldn't say "Ashley" so it came out "She-be-doo!" My parent's three dogs have a billion nicknames--all of them affectionate but also somewhat verbally abusive as in: "Fatty-fatty-boom-ball-at-tee" and "Dopey" or "Smackdab" because he lays smack dab in the middle of the kitchen floor. Hubby's nickname is "Lovey" and I've actually called him that accidently while we were meeting with clients. And now my son has taken to calling his daddy "Lovey" and me "Sweetheart".







Benji's nickname is "Boof" or "Boofenstein". Boof was his first "word". Livy's nickname is "Peaches" or "Peachy Baby".

A few hours after she was born:

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...nash/peach.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
My mom rocks







.

Your mom DOES rock!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Fathead is one of our terms of endearment around here too - for everyone.

That's one of my uncle's nicknames.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i almost forgot that i call ezra (and all my kids, for that matter) "munchkimo" after our one & only.







it was just a natural variation of munchkin that flowed off my lips after spending so many hours with you mamas while i was pregnant! i also call my girls "baby doll" and "love" all the time.

AWWWW!







I'm so honored.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I'd try coconut oil, good for eczema, or maybe almond oil. Theres a Eczema tribe one here, if it is that. I hope not, that's wicked stuff.

I just bought Burt's Bees Apricot oil to try out. I'll let ya know how it goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
6. I love snowboarding. I wish it was easier to do with the kids.

Yay snowboarding! I got into snowboarding in 1996 just to prove that I was as tough as my male cousins. In highschool, as a homeschooler, I would go snowboarding on a weekly basis for phy-ed credits. Now that I'm a mom I find it hard to really advance as a snowboarder. I mean, is it really worth risking my life learning to do backflips?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
IUD for me! IUD for me! IUD for me!

Oh for FUNNY!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Have you guys seen Quint-essential on TLC? They of course have quints and she is breastfeeding them!!!














Of course she is bottle feeding them but how awesome of her that she is breastfeeding them. She said that each one of them gets breastmilk twice a day. She is also using some cloth diapers! WOW!

Just thought I'd share...









Haven't seen it, but that's really awesome.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
he actually took about 5 steps!?

Wow, Livy is still pretty far from walking. Neither of my children can be described as naturally athletic, but that's not surprising as neither of their parents are. We're sporty and adventurous, not athletic, or graceful, or coordinated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
My hair dried stupid, all wavy in the back, so i wore a hat all day.

I hate when that happens.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I







: Planned Parenthood. I feel so respected there, it's really nice.

PP can be really nice. They were the only people who gave me the time of day when I had recurring bacterial vaginosis infections (not and STD FYI) for ten months as a newly wed. Turned out I just react to DH in that way, so "Woohoo!" for free PP condoms (although I heard they're most likely to break of all condoms available).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Last night I was making him laugh by fake sneezing at him. After one laugh I heard what sounded like him puking into his mouth. Then I heard it again with the next laught. Then curdled milk shot out his nose.
I must be funny.

Hehehe! The things we do to make our kiddos laugh, huh?

Livy said her first word last Sunday! Hubby and I were cuddling in bed, waking up slowly, when Livy lets out an explosive poop and then immediately after says, "Uhh, Ohh!" (That reminds me of another nickname we have for her "MoodkillerII".) We cracked up laughing, but she did it again yesterday and twice today she said "Hi". She also knows the sign for milk, but she hasn't signed yet (at least not that I can tell). She still has no teeth but her gums are really bumpy and I can now see three faint white lines instead of two. She rolls from back to tummy and tummy to back, but hasn't figured out that she could link the two together and get somewhere. When she's on her tummy, she pushes herself backwards a bit and then yells for me to come get her.

Speaking of which, it sounds like she just woke up.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Yay snowboarding! I got into snowboarding in 1996 just to prove that I was as tough as my male cousins. In highschool, as a homeschooler, I would go snowboarding on a weekly basis for phy-ed credits. Now that I'm a mom I find it hard to really advance as a snowboarder. I mean, is it really worth risking my life learning to do backflips?

No, it's not worth it. I started snowboarding in 1992, also in highschool, about a month after I bought skis







: my mother was so not impressed! Anyhow, I was much better at it. But since I dislocated my shoulder a few years back (while snowboarding nonetheless) I am much more careful, especially as a mom now too. I can't afford to be laid up for a few weeks!

Quote:

Livy said her first word last Sunday! Hubby and I were cuddling in bed, waking up slowly, when Livy lets out an explosive poop and then immediately after says, "Uhh, Ohh!" (That reminds me of another nickname we have for her "MoodkillerII".)
We call Kayleigh "Sexwrecker"


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Thanks!!! The other thing hubby got for me was...SCUBA DIVING LESSONS! .

I love scuba, but it was something I did with an ex and hubby isn't into it and I'm not into it enough to do it by myself. Maybe as a PE class someday?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
My DH and my little sister say I look like Tony Little when I wear a baseball cap. WDYT? (photo circa 2002)

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...onylittle1.jpg

Um, love child?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
PP can be really nice. They were the only people who gave me the time of day when I had recurring bacterial vaginosis infections (not and STD FYI) for ten months as a newly wed. Turned out I just react to DH in that way, so "Woohoo!" for free PP condoms (although I heard they're most likely to break of all condoms available).

We never ended up using our free post-V PP condoms.









Here's a funny thing about nicknames - I purposely wanted to choose names for which there were not nicknames, but then threw that out the window after 2 kids. I think I realized I'm probably going to give them more nicknames than anyone else anyway, regardless of if they go with their given name or not. My father-in-law thinks it's funny to use nicknames I don't particularly like (Joe for Joshua and Sammy for Samuel) and use it ALL THE TIME. ha. ha. Joke's on him, I think it's sweet that he has nicknames for the boys that no one else uses.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
We call Kayleigh "Sexwrecker"









Ours collectively are known as "Birth Control." Both for us and others







.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

ohh yeah, moodkiller, sexwrecker, birthcontrol--i hear that!!









s'ok that u giggled at my day Laura--I posted it mostly for entertainment purposes









i am soooo tired, i should really go to bed, but for some reason fanfiction is calling to me *bwahaha*


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

Does anyone else's baby put their arms up sort of in front of them and tense up their arms and make a funny face? Henry is doing this, and Delia did it too so I'm wondering if it's something normal or just for my kids. It's funny and cute. Is it a muscle stretcher thing?
Kermit does this. Also, when he's laying on his back, he does little pelvic thrusts and grunts sometimes, which is super funny. And sometimes when he's holding a toy he tenses his arms up and makes a funny face, like pushes his chin down to his chest. He looks like he's trying to crush whatever he's holding. He's kind of a weirdo. It's so easy to make him laugh, too. For some reason last night he thought putting clean pillow cases on the pillows was REALLY funny


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Last night I was making him laugh by fake sneezing at him. After one laugh I heard what sounded like him puking into his mouth. Then I heard it again with the next laught. Then curdled milk shot out his nose.
I must be funny.

Mute point for moot point still annoys me though







(even though I don't even know what moot means and mute makes good enough sense in that context)

i'm going to have to try the fake sneezing! ezra is the easiest baby to make laugh...seriously....everyone says it ~ but it's always fun to have a new technique. a few days ago we had a norman rockwell family moment (our style). dd1 tossed a throw pillow in ezra's face & he cracked up. she kept doing it & you'd-a thunk she was the funniest commedian on earth! i called the whole family into the living room & we ended up sitting in a circle, tossing this pillow in each other's faces while ezra wiggled around & giggled. no, he belly laughed until he had the hiccups. i really wish i had it on video!

and i just figured out "moot" vs. "mute" a few years back!? it really does make sense, doesn't it? when i saw it in print i thought, "what? have i been thinking that wrong my whole life?" thankfully i don't think it's something i've written many times.

you know what _really, really_ bugs me (but it's not an eggcorn). when someone says, "i could care less." it's "i _couldn't_ care less!!"

what other verbal mishaps bug you all?

a few more from me first...

*expecially (especially), exspresso (espresso) and all things mispronounced "ex"
*dh always says "condensending" for "condescending"....grrrr
*and unrelated to pronunciation, i really don't like it when i just meet someone & i introduce myself as stephanie & 2 minutes later they're calling me steph. very few people call me that & from a stranger it just sounds wrong!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i wanted to touch on a few other things too...

snowboarding: i tried this one time, as a young adult in my mid-20s, and i just about busted my coccyx!? it looks like great fun but i can see how it would take lots of practice....for me, at least. and i would consider myself athletic!? good for you all!

scuba diving: something i've never tried but would love, love, love to! i've had the opportunity to learn a few times but for one reason or another it didn't pan out. i studied spanish & traveled around guatemala & mexico for a while & a group of people were going over to belize to scuba. i was a little crunched for time so i ended up passing but this will be one of my lifetime regrets.

religion: my dad is/was a southern baptist preacher. i don't think it ruined me for life, though.







i definitely went though years of doubt & disbelief & reformulation but eventually ended up back in church. i'll never forget something a former pastor of ours saying...she was talking about her own religious journey and how she ended up in the christian faith. "i'm just a jesus girl" was what she ultimately decided. that's me, too! i completely respect other faiths but i'm a jesus girl.

hair: i have bad hair days _every_day lately because i'm growing it out. a few days ago i got it cut to shape it but it didn't really work. it's just ugly all the time.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

So, K has started imitating the sound my pump makes...lmao...he makes a kind of humming sound.

He does the scrunchy face like that when he's tired.

Moodkiller


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

you know what _really, really_ bugs me (but it's not an eggcorn). when someone says, "i could care less." it's "i _couldn't_ care less!!"

what other verbal mishaps bug you all?

a few more from me first...

*expecially (especially), exspresso (espresso) and all things mispronounced "ex"
*dh always says "condensending" for "condescending"....grrrr
*and unrelated to pronunciation, i really don't like it when i just meet someone & i introduce myself as stephanie & 2 minutes later they're calling me steph. very few people call me that & from a stranger it just sounds wrong!

Heighth drives me crazy. It's just height!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
The other thing hubby got for me was...SCUBA DIVING LESSONS! We'll be taking a three full day course in March to become open water certified. Part of the training includes diving in an open pit mine, in MARCH!

I just bought Burt's Bees Apricot oil to try out. I'll let ya know how it goes.

That's awesome! I got Open Water SCUBA certified for our honeymoon, and I LOVED IT! Although, you have to take your mask off underwater and put it back on, and I hated that, and it scared the crap out of me, but I did it! DH is a Divemaster (The highest level you can get before becoming a teacher), so it was really important to him for me to get certified so that we could scuba on our honeymoon. I haven't been since then though, because I got preg right after and haven't had a chance since.

I love the Burt's apricot oil!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
*and unrelated to pronunciation, i really don't like it when i just meet someone & i introduce myself as stephanie & 2 minutes later they're calling me steph. very few people call me that & from a stranger it just sounds wrong!

I always introduce myself as Elizabeth, and everyone just ends up calling me Liz anyway. Now, though, people are calling me Lizzy because of my screenname LizzyQ, i mind Lizzy less because I sort of started it.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Hi everyone! Wow - eggcorn. Loved learning that. Most of them in the list on wiki really piss me off when people use them. LOL. . . .
We were home for about an hour, and then I left again to go to a jewelry party my friend was having and I was gone another 3 hours!!!

Does anyone else's baby put their arms up sort of in front of them and tense up their arms and make a funny face? Henry is doing this, and Delia did it too so I'm wondering if it's something normal or just for my kids. It's funny and cute. Is it a muscle stretcher thing?. . .I have people coming over tomorrow and my drains are all clogged so I can't do laundry or dishes so I need to figure something out. A good hiding place?!

Eggcorns, fun and interesting. Strenth for strength is one I've heard some, and I had a boyfriend who said Pacific when he tried to say specific.so I think of him anytime someone says that around me.








E does the leg thing at diaper changes.
Hide the dishes under your sink,







I did that when I had my Pampered Chef party, knew I couldn't stick them in the oven







! Dirty laundry, isn't that what closets are for?
Jewelry, since making my nursing necklace, which didn't work so great, since she would unlatch and try sucking on instead, I decided to make necklace/earrings for my SILs, having fun. Beading is addictive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
gh by fake sneezing at him. After one laugh I heard what sounded like him puking into his mouth. Then I heard it again with the next laught. Then curdled milk shot out his nose.
I must be funny. . . .Mute point for moot point still annoys me though








(even though I don't even know what moot means and mute makes good enough sense in that context)

How funny!
Moot means kinda useless/doesn't matter now. Like, hmm, unnecessary at this point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh, Emily (anyone can answer really), was it reallllly weird having your first pelvic exam after having Henry?

Hmm, no. I had a pap at 6 weeks. They don't really bother me. Not the funnest thing ever, but life.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Thanks!!! The other thing hubby got for me was...SCUBA DIVING LESSONS! We'll be taking a three full day course in March to become open water certified. Part of the training includes diving in an open pit mine, in MARCH!







: . . .
I struggle with the church a lot, too. I left organized religion twelve years ago. Now I have fellowship with whomever, whenever and I try to live by the principles outlined in the bible. I used to be die-hard fundamentalist and really into doctrine. Now I feel strongly that doctrine means nothing without Love.

My DH and my little sister say I look like Tony Little when I wear a baseball cap. WDYT? (photo circa 2002)
Livy's nickname is "Peaches" or "Peachy Baby". A few hours after she was born:http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...nash/peach.jpg

PP can be really nice. They were the only people who gave me the time of day when I had recurring bacterial vaginosis infections (not and STD FYI) for ten months as a newly wed. Turned out I just react to DH in that way, so "Woohoo!" for free PP condoms (although I heard they're most likely to break of all condoms available).

Hehehe! The things we do to make our kiddos laugh, huh?

Livy said her first word last Sunday! Hubby and I were cuddling in bed, waking up slowly, when Livy lets out an explosive poop and then immediately after says, "Uhh, Ohh!" (That reminds me of another nickname we have for her "MoodkillerII".)

I love these nicknames, Birth control, Sexwrecker, Moodkiller. . . how do they know?
I love doing goofy things to make her laugh.
I don't think you look like him. I think you're much prettier.
I had a yeast infection and vaginal bacteriosis(sp) at the end of being pg, and the lab said it was trichimanosis, gave me and DH this nasty antibiotic, he got a terrible rash a month later right after Elisabeth born and itched so badly he kept me up more than she did. It was terrible. And they didn't call and tell us when the office discovered the mistake. After all the fight with yeast, I've been ticked. It did get rid of the yeast, I think, okay, that doesn't make sense, but just wasn't good. I was doing Monistat too.
Cool on the SCUBA lessons, I have friends in eastern MN who dive, the dad has a business retrieving snowmobiles.







They do a lot of mine-pit diving and under ice. You use ropes when you're under the ice, and you can stand upside down w/feet against the ice and have someone pull your rope out the hole, and it's like skating. I've only heard it described, sounds cool!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
For some reason last night he thought putting clean pillow cases on the pillows was REALLY funny









My first thought was "Oh for funny!" You all got me thinking that again! Agh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
you know what _really, really_ bugs me (but it's not an eggcorn). when someone says, "i could care less." it's "i _couldn't_ care less!!"
*dh always says "condensending" for "condescending"....grrrr
*and unrelated to pronunciation, i really don't like it when i just meet someone & i introduce myself as stephanie & 2 minutes later they're calling me steph. very few people call me that & from a stranger it just sounds wrong!

What's the diff in condescending?
That's rude to call someone a nickname when they haven't been introduced by it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
religion: my dad is/was a southern baptist preacher. i don't think it ruined me for life, though.







i definitely went though years of doubt & disbelief & reformulation but eventually ended up back in church. i'll never forget something a former pastor of ours saying...she was talking about her own religious journey and how she ended up in the christian faith. "i'm just a jesus girl" was what she ultimately decided. that's me, too! i completely respect other faiths but i'm a jesus girl.
hair: i have bad hair days _every_day lately because i'm growing it out. a few days ago i got it cut to shape it but it didn't really work. it's just ugly all the time.

"I'm a Jesus-girl." I like that. I don't really like the name Christian anymore because it means so many different things and distracts people from relationship with Jesus.
Sorry for bad hair, I hate growing hair out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
So, K has started imitating the sound my pump makes...lmao...he makes a kind of humming sound.

What a sound to imitate, kids!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
What's the diff in condescending?

he pronounces it with an "n"....condensending. i wasn't sure how to spell it incorrectly so it does look the same!?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I feel like I should post but I have nothing really to say. Anyone have a great question?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
I feel like I should post but I have nothing really to say. Anyone have a great question?

Me too...

What are you planning to make for your holiday dinner?

We are making Lasagna for Xmas. Not sure what yet to make for the Solstice, but I know I am making a pineapple up-side-down sun cake.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

We are having dinner Christmas Day at the inlaws - ham - but not just any ham. An exciting ham that my FIL picked up somewhere along the way (he's a truck driver), aged and smoked and such.









I'm thinking about making a turkey on Christmas Eve because I have one and I love turkey.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I am having x-mas with my whole family in Wisconsin. I have no idea what we are eating - we usually work this out together. Something meat-less.

My baby likes to laugh when tickled with my hand or dh's nose


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

my mom & i were just talking about the christmas menu...we're having veggie lasagna & italian beef.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?

i already posted my "throwing pillows at ezra's head" story.







i look forward to reading some of your other's.

saturday is dd2s birthday party & i've been trying to get a plan going. i'm sooooo not the creative birthday party throw-er. i actually think kids' parties are a bit excessive these days & i really don't undertstand why everyone gives little bags of junk to go home with!? so far, we're making playdough & everyone will get a glob to bring home. that's all i can come up with. any ideas on a fun easy lunch?


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?


- run toward him really fast and then run away
- tickles
- make faces
- dance around like a fool
- hide under his high chair and then pop up really fast

Pretty much anything that makes me look stupid


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
saturday is dd2s birthday party & i've been trying to get a plan going. i'm sooooo not the creative birthday party throw-er. i actually think kids' parties are a bit excessive these days & i really don't undertstand why everyone gives little bags of junk to go home with!? so far, we're making playdough & everyone will get a glob to bring home. that's all i can come up with. any ideas on a fun easy lunch?

For lunch- super easy is ordered pizza







Second to that, and more fun, is make-your-own pizzas. Always popular. Also, make your own tacos and other such variations. I like pesto pasta and salad, although this is more for the adults often than the kids. Super easy, though.

I hate gift bags. We made felt balls for a small party we had and a friend did this also. That was great. I often get mylar balloons and let each kid take one, perhaps tied to a container of bubbles (my ds was born in July though, so this is more seasonal).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I started a blog last night:

http://brooklyndoula.vox.com


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Since Clay's birth I have been wanting to change my name (since MSAX was initails for all of us and X was for the unknown baby on the way), so soon I'll be BrooklynDoula (so don't worry when I post and you have no idea who I am!)


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Did I ever show this video to you guys? If you look closely, you can find me with ds1 at the View Nurse-In (sitting with AnnetteMarie actually!)

http://brooklyndoula.vox.com/library...759c90002.html


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Since Clay's birth I have been wanting to change my name (since MSAX was initails for all of us and X was for the unknown baby on the way), so soon I'll be BrooklynDoula (so don't worry when I post and you have no idea who I am!)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll miss MSAX though


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?

My favorite way is a game we call 1000 kisses where I smooch him under his chin/on his neck many times. He's also a HUGE fan of peekaboo. Other than that, it's usually random stuff.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
Since Clay's birth I have been wanting to change my name (since MSAX was initails for all of us and X was for the unknown baby on the way), so soon I'll be BrooklynDoula (so don't worry when I post and you have no idea who I am!)

Couldn't you just change Clay's name to Xavier? or Xylophone?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

One of my dh's very best friends is an Xavier (who we call X) - perhpas just a secon husband is needed









Actually, I used to have another name here on MDC and abandoned it because of issues with someone else online and wanting this space but not being so known. So, I choose MSAX on a whim because I just needed something anonymous at that moment. I have always thought it was an odd name. Anyhow, I started blogging with BrooklynDoula and got an email and website with that name so I figured I am ready to just have everything in one name and don't need the safety of being unknown anymore.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

LizzyQ I love your vegan comfort food! The tot casserole is awesome. I have never had it (or heard of it - vegan or otherwise) but it looks like somehting my dh would love also!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I understand. My MDC name is different than the user/screen name I use everywhere else. And I think I'd rather change my username than take on a second husband. Then again...

Oooh, found a eggcorn that annoys me (I think, I'm still hazy on applying the definition) - using then/than incorrectly.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MSAX* 
LizzyQ I love your vegan comfort food! The tot casserole is awesome. I have never had it (or heard of it - vegan or otherwise) but it looks like somehting my dh would love also!

Thanks!
DH grew up with it, and seamed easy enough..

How's your new cookbook? It's def on my wishlist


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Oh, it's really good. I am not much of a cook book person, I sort of just skim for ideas and then move on. I checked out Vegan with a Vengeance from the library also so I am working through both of them currently. I feel like I need to make some new sauces and dressings for all the veggies and salads we eat so I am mining them for that right now.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

We just watched Sicko and now ready to move to Canada







.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay Canada!

I also will miss MSAX







I'll get over it though!







:


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?

She laughs about everything. She has a whole gang of brothers to amuse her. Last night she could hardly stand up she was laughing so hard. She was dancing with everyone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Me too...

What are you planning to make for your holiday dinner?

We are making Lasagna for Xmas. Not sure what yet to make for the Solstice, but I know I am making a pineapple up-side-down sun cake.

I have no idea.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We just watched Sicko and now ready to move to Canada







.

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm familiar with Canada's health care system







... I've heard criticisms that the movie vastly exaggerates how good it is.

I'm a bit confused about how the U.S. health system works... I mean, there are hospitals and doctors that people can go to even if they can't afford to pay, aren't there?

Maybe I better see the movie.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?

The weirdest thing that makes him laugh is me folding laundry over his head







You know how you kind of whip it in the air to straighten it out? He thinks that is the funniest thing ever. Anyone jumping around makes him laugh too.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a coworker who has complained several times about the Canadian healthcare system. Her sister lives there. Maybe I should make *her* watch it.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Oooh, found a eggcorn that annoys me (I think, I'm still hazy on applying the definition) - using then/than incorrectly.

That's just bad grammar








Eggcorns are word replacements that are sortof based on assumptions of what you think you heard & making it make sense in context. Sometimes the meaning is changed, sometimes no. Like saying "old timer's disease" instead of "alzheimer's disease", Or "butt naked" for "buck naked" or "praying mantis" for "preying mantis".
Than/then replacements ARE totally annoying. So is their/there/they're


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm familiar with Canada's health care system







... I've heard criticisms that the movie vastly exaggerates how good it is.

I'm a bit confused about how the U.S. health system works... I mean, there are hospitals and doctors that people can go to even if they can't afford to pay, aren't there?

Maybe I better see the movie.

You can go to the emergency room if you cannot afford a dr. or have health insurance but they only have to perform emergency services. There are some sliding fee clinics but they are far and few between. So if you are an adult with no money to pay out of pocket and no health insurance you are basically screwed.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's a TOA mothering thread "Common sayings misunderstood" that is peppered with eggcorns and in general is good for a laugh. It's gigantic though.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok so I'm getting the IUD today at 2:30. Picture me in stirrups(sp







) around that time.
I did manage to pump 7 oz of milk this moning. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get more than an oz or two. That should be enough for Mickey from 1-4pm, right?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
That's just bad grammar








Eggcorns are word replacements that are sortof based on assumptions of what you think you heard & making it make sense in context. Sometimes the meaning is changed, sometimes no. Like saying "old timer's disease" instead of "alzheimer's disease", Or "butt naked" for "buck naked" or "praying mantis" for "preying mantis".
Than/then replacements ARE totally annoying. So is their/there/they're









Ah - I was thinking that people thought they heard "then" and that it somehow made sense to them, though I see how it doesn't make sense that it would make sense to them







.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Ah - I was thinking that people thought they heard "then" and that it somehow made sense to them, though I see how it doesn't make sense that it would make sense to them







.

Hmmm. I guess it might make sense to them, depending on the context. Ok, I just totally confused myself trying to think of an instance


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam is officially crawling. He also decided that play time was um, most of the night.














:







:yawning:

So yeah, me figuring out an instance, not happening.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

"not happening"
that made me laugh


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

w00t!
Good news everyone!







(futurama reference) DH just called me. He has off the ENTIRE week of x-mas all the way thru New Years. Paid.








I'm so excited







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
w00t!
Good news everyone!







(futurama reference) DH just called me. He has off the ENTIRE week of x-mas all the way thru New Years. Paid.








I'm so excited







:

What does your hubby do? Mine is off from the 21st until the day after New Year's too - he's Assistant Director at a theatre and they just shut the whole thing down for that week every year. Usually they work Christmas Eve at least for a bit, but the way it falls this year, they just decided to make it the whole week. It's really nice, especially since they work their butts off in November/December.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Here's a TOA mothering thread "Common sayings misunderstood" that is peppered with eggcorns and in general is good for a laugh. It's gigantic though.

I started reading this thread than had to stop because Kermit's sleeping in the Ergo and it was making me laugh so hard I would have woken him up.

I always thought the words to "Jingle Bells" were "...a one horse, soap, and sleigh.." which of course makes no sense, but when you're a kid, a lot of things don't make sense.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
I haven't seen the movie yet, but I'm familiar with Canada's health care system







... I've heard criticisms that the movie vastly exaggerates how good it is.

I'm a bit confused about how the U.S. health system works... I mean, there are hospitals and doctors that people can go to even if they can't afford to pay, aren't there?

Maybe I better see the movie.

Heidi basically covered it. You do have to go to the ER if you aren't insured which is like 2x (or more) as expensive as going to a reg Dr.

About 4 years ago I moved to Germany to try to ex-pat there, but I came back because the Euro took all my dollars







: Now, I am ready to try it again, but maybe Vancouver this time







And we've also thought about going to Costa Rica too.

(Disclaimer, I love America, but I don't like the politics here







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Sam is officially crawling. He also decided that play time was um, most of the night.














:







:yawning:

So yeah, me figuring out an instance, not happening.

Yay! Sebastian is officially crawling too, but slowly right now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
w00t!
Good news everyone!







(futurama reference) DH just called me. He has off the ENTIRE week of x-mas all the way thru New Years. Paid.








I'm so excited







:

That's GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Heidi basically covered it. You do have to go to the ER if you aren't insured which is like 2x (or more) as expensive as going to a reg Dr.

About 4 years ago I moved to Germany to try to ex-pat there, but I came back because the Euro took all my dollars







: Now, I am ready to try it again, but maybe Vancouver this time







And we've also thought about going to Costa Rica too.

(Disclaimer, I love America, but I don't like the politics here







)

Yay! Sebastian is officially crawling too, but slowly right now.









That's GREAT NEWS!!!

Vancouver is super $$$ and get this the dollar is par right now and some days it is worth less then the Canadian dollar, YIKES! Isn't your husband a grip? Lots of movies and TV shows were filmed in Vancouver but now they are pulling out because of the dollar.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Heidi basically covered it. You do have to go to the ER if you aren't insured which is like 2x (or more) as expensive as going to a reg Dr.

I think you can go to a regular doc, when they ask what insurance you have you just say that you're "cash-pay". They even give a lower rate to cash pay ppl, but it's still pricey. For example: Well baby appts are $40-90 cash pay + whatever shots you get. I can't remember how much I was paying for well woman appts. I think $70ish + labs. Once you get into cash pay procedures it's more $. My u/s was $150. Getting an IUD inserted is $300+ the cost of the iud (hence why I'm going to planned parenthood for it where they just charge the cost of the IUD).
I've never been to an ER (well, except for the hospital transfer during my labor with my first-- btw, my cash pay vacuume was $1200).

Hey, they cancelled my insertion for today. You'll have to picture me in stirrups on the 22nd.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok. I'm turing off the computer now so I can be somewhat productive with my day







:


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Did I ever show this video to you guys? If you look closely, you can find me with ds1 at the View Nurse-In (sitting with AnnetteMarie actually!)

http://brooklyndoula.vox.com/library...759c90002.html

i must be premenstrual because seeing on those mamas wearing their babies & bfing made me tear up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Anyhow, I started blogging with BrooklynDoula and got an email and website with that name so I figured I am ready to just have everything in one name and don't need the safety of being unknown anymore.

i changed my username around my doula business, too!







i used to be doulalove (which just flowed off my fingers when registering for MDC) but switched to koru when i decided this would be my business name. i have a business email but i haven't attempted the website yet. i'm so computer illiterate & lazy when it comes to those things.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
using then/than incorrectly.

eggcorn or not, that bugs me, too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We just watched Sicko and now ready to move to Canada







.

oh, i really, really need to see that movie. i like michael moore. a lot of people think he's completely over the top but i think he just pulls out the hidden truths.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
So is their/there/they're









i'm guilty of using those at the wrong time but i have to admit, it's usually because i'm typing too fast. i feel so ignorant when i hit "send" and realize those typos. i honestly do understand the differences!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
if you have no health insurance you are basically screwed.

you're screwed if you have bad health insurance, too. or medicare. many people pay for insurance but still end up with whopping bills due to uncovered procedures or medication, etc. my parents are SOL much of the year because my dad has parkinson's & has to take so many meds. his disability insurance & medicare only covers part of it for a few months at a time & the rest of the time they're stuck with hundreds of dollars a month in med payment. these are the times i wish i was a millionaire.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Here's a TOA mothering thread "Common sayings misunderstood" that is peppered with eggcorns and in general is good for a laugh. It's gigantic though.

i booked marked that for a good naptime laugh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
w00t!
Good news everyone!







(futurama reference) DH just called me. He has off the ENTIRE week of x-mas all the way thru New Years. Paid.








I'm so excited







:

that's awesome!! my hubby is a teacher so i have him home every holiday season. i know...i'm spoiled.

ezra is definitely starting to have some separation anxiety. if i put him down & walk out of the room he wails & comes crawling after me. it's really quite sad. i tried to pee alone this morning & he was so upset....he made it into the bathroom by the time i was done but he had already gotten himself all worked up.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

geez, it'd be nice to have dh be off for a week or two! They haven't told him yet, but it's likely he'll work 12hrs on the 24th and 6 on xmas day







: Ah well, it's good overtime.

Claire laughs hard when we tickle her, and at peekaboos, and at the kids dancing







Her latest thing is razzberries--she's always buzzing her lips at us with this furrowed-eyebrow look--it's hilarious.

i like your new username Megan!









I haven't seen sicko yet, but it's on my list to see eventually. i'm sure my mom will send it to me sooner or later









right now we are watching Harry Potter again--in German. One of dh's self-picked xmas presents came today: a multi-region dvd player and Harry Potter in German







I know the script so well it's really quite easy to follow





















!


----------



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

i watched the nurse-in vid and it was great! i was looking around that site and saw the vid with the mom who is still breastfeeding her daughter at 7 yrs! personally i can't imagine breastfeeding my 7 yr old son, but i suppose it is better for them than cows milk! what a great lesson she is giving her daughters though. i bet theres no chance that those girls will ever give their children a bottle!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh, Emily (anyone can answer really), was it reallllly weird having your first pelvic exam after having Henry?
I found my exam to be VERY uncomfortable. The woman wasn't so great at it, but it wasn't just that. It seemed very scary & unpleasent in general. I've used specula on myself with less pain than she inflicted (and auto-pelvic exams aren't easy).

It wasn't weird. It was definitely one of the most comfortable ones I've had. I didn't feel any stretching/pulling from the spec at all, just the swab. She and I were jabbering away the whole time because she was having to hurry because their nurse was gone that day (to be with her mom at the hospital last minute) so they were way behind etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
I avoid lost posts by doing a command A (or ctrl if you're on a PC) and command C before submitting. If it gets lost I just type command V and tah-dah! there it is again. (That's select all, copy, and paste if you prefer to use the mouse.)

I'm on a mac too. I







: Macs. The only drawback to using a Mac, for me, is my stupidity when it comes to Windows/Vista stuff. I'm clueless and people think that's strange since I'm supposed to know about computers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
PP can be really nice. They were the only people who gave me the time of day when I had recurring bacterial vaginosis infections (not and STD FYI) for ten months as a newly wed. Turned out I just react to DH in that way, so "Woohoo!" for free PP condoms (although I heard they're most likely to break of all condoms available).

Scary!!! I didn't take any of theirs, but she did offer. We have plenty. And we shouldn't need them anymore anyway!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Ours collectively are known as "Birth Control." Both for us and others







.

That is SO funny. My niece was birth control for us for a long time. I can totally see Delia having that effect on other couples. (Oh - affect and effect. That's a good one to know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Kermit does this. Also, when he's laying on his back, he does little pelvic thrusts and grunts sometimes, which is super funny. And sometimes when he's holding a toy he tenses his arms up and makes a funny face, like pushes his chin down to his chest. He looks like he's trying to crush whatever he's holding. He's kind of a weirdo. It's so easy to make him laugh, too. For some reason last night he thought putting clean pillow cases on the pillows was REALLY funny









I am glad to hear this is somewhat normal!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Ok so I'm getting the IUD today at 2:30. Picture me in stirrups(sp







) around that time.
I did manage to pump 7 oz of milk this morning. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get more than an oz or two. That should be enough for Mickey from 1-4pm, right?

I have no idea how many ounces babies eat, but I'm sure he'll be fine when you do go. I was surprised they scheduled you for an insertion. My PP required a normal pap, a negative pregnancy test and NO sex (even with a condom) for two weeks before to make sure I'm not pregnant when they put it in.

I am now blaming artificial colors and generally crappy diet for Delia's brattiness. I'm sure some of it is normal but honestly it's like she's out of control ridiculously annoying lately. So we're improving that and I'm looking forward to the results.

Anyone else dealing with pea and bean skins in poop?!







I got 1 out of 3 sessions of poop in the toilet this morning (er - Henry's poop, MINE went all in the toilet in ONE session! ROFL) and I am thinking I need to get the diaper sprayer hooked up after all.

Our drains are backing up - either that or the septic is but we're pretty sure it's not the septic tank so I'm only doing 1 load of laundry OR 1 load of dishes per day. And not showering or bathing. LOL I think we'll all share a quick sauna / shower tonight though. The septic is sized for a 2 BR house, which this is, but a family of four was living here before us so I'm kind of wondering if they never showered or what. Oh well. We'll get it sorted out.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

affect/effect is a funny one for me because I almost always get it right naturally, but when I think about it too hard THEN I get them mixed up.

I had the pap & neg G&C cultures & one preg test last month. They said that I had to use condoms between when they tested me & when I get it inserted. Well, specifically they said "use something more reliable than LAM & the pull out method" and I said "how about condoms?" and they said "sure".

Since my appt was cancelled I let Mickey play with the bottle that had 3oz in it. He didn't know to suck on it. He did shake it back and fourth while laying on his back & every time it went toward(sp?







) his face it spat at him and he laughed.

That's another one I get confused. Was he laying on his back or lying. Oh, definitely _laying_


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
affect/effect is a funny one for me because I almost always get it right naturally, but when I think about it too hard THEN I get them mixed up.
That's another one I get confused. Was he laying on his back or lying. Oh, definitely _laying_









I can't keep track of lie, lay, lying, laying lieing







, lain, layed, laid to save my life. I just go with the one that sounds the best to me at the time.

The sound alike that bugs me the very most is ensure/insure.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I can't keep track of lie, lay, lying, laying lieing







, lain, layed, laid to save my life. I just go with the one that sounds the best to me at the time.

The sound alike that bugs me the very most is ensure/insure.

I also use whichever sounds best at the moment









What is the technical difference between ensure and insure? They're similar, aren't they?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What is the technical difference between ensure and insure? They're similar, aren't they?

Ensure is taking steps to make sure something happens. Insure is to protect against loss. Ensure= making good things happen, insure=offering protection in case bad things happen.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

I have kind of a stupid question.

What happens if you have an IUD inserted and you are pregnant? I do not think I am but there is a slim chance that it could be since we were not careful recently. I have yet to get my period since having Maggie and I know that does mean anything as I got pregnant with Liam with never getting my period. Anyway I know if I test it will be negative. I never get a ++++ until around 8 weeks or so. I want to get the IUD asap as really I am not responsible enough to use other birth control.







So if I am pregnant which I am not...I would be less then a week. I am not sure when I get the IUD I hope on Monday. My dr. wants to talk to me first before I get it (which I had it for 5 years no problems). As I was making the apt he was hollering is that Heidi tell her I will call her back I need to talk to her. It is a small office. His wife said he likes to talk to everyone first.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay I Have one for you. Liam has a Frosty the Snowman Pez dispenser that he calls his Piss Candy cause he just cannot understand it is Pez. So we are in the store asking Mom can I get some Piss Candy please. It took me a few minutes to understand oh he wants Pez Candy for Frosty.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
About 4 years ago I moved to Germany to try to ex-pat there, but I came back because the Euro took all my dollars







: Now, I am ready to try it again, but maybe Vancouver this time







And we've also thought about going to Costa Rica too.

yes yes, come to Vancouver!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Vancouver is super $$$ and get this the dollar is par right now and some days it is worth less then the Canadian dollar, YIKES! Isn't your husband a grip? Lots of movies and TV shows were filmed in Vancouver but now they are pulling out because of the dollar.

no no, don't listen to logic! it's too expensive to BUY housing here, but the rental market isn't bad. Come in 2011, the housing market will be experiencing a crash about then, should be cheaper.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
yes yes, come to Vancouver!!

no no, don't listen to logic! it's too expensive to BUY housing here, but the rental market isn't bad. Come in 2011, the housing market will experiencing a crash about then, should be cheaper.

I

Actually I just heard from a friend. He is renting a 3 bedroom 2 bath house in Surey with a garage for $1250. WOW I could not believe how cheap that is.

I love Vancouver. I grew up right on the border and that is where we went for fun. Not sure if I said it in here or not but Vancouver would be my first choice to live.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Hello mommas. I've been so stressed lately that I haven't been in the mood to post much. I've been lurking, though









So, any babies eating yet? My girls both had food aversions and Eric seems to be following the same path. I gave him a grain of rice and he screwed up his face and acted like I'd fed him a lemon or something. I tried rice cereal and squash and he loved it the first time but has hated it every time since then. I don't really care if he eats, but he looks so desperate for food when he watches us eating. He goes nuts for a bottle of ice water! Its mostly just a toy to him, he doesn't really drink very much and he struggles so much to figure out how to get anything out of it.

Eric still isn't sitting up or crawling, but neither of the girls were very mobile before they walked, so I sort of expected this. He does roll around on the floor and manages to get where he wants to go.

Eric thinks it is hilarious when I cross my eyes or fold my upper lip in (to the point that all you see is my gums and upper teeth. I swear I'd do just about anything to make this kid laugh


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Hello mommas. I've been so stressed lately that I haven't been in the mood to post much. I've been lurking, though









so sorry you've been stressed. feel free to vent, if needed!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so sorry you've been stressed. feel free to vent, if needed!

its just holiday stress! Just a whole bunch of little stuff. Also, I keep dreaming that I'm pregnant. I need to take a test so I can quit thinking about it!

Here's some pics from last week:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2276/...c2598f1f18.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/...3d33524dda.jpg yee-haw! LMBO


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
its just holiday stress! Just a whole bunch of little stuff. Also, I keep dreaming that I'm pregnant. I need to take a test so I can quit thinking about it!

Here's some pics from last week:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2276/...c2598f1f18.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/...3d33524dda.jpg yee-haw! LMBO


ummmm....yeah....take a test!?

and what sweet (and funny







) pics!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
yes yes, come to Vancouver!!

no no, don't listen to logic! it's too expensive to BUY housing here, but the rental market isn't bad. Come in 2011, the housing market will be experiencing a crash about then, should be cheaper.









I've totally been stalking craigslist for Vancouver jobs and homes. So, if you hear of anything for DH let me know







DH has a BS in environmental studies, and loads of construction and film work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I

Actually I just heard from a friend. He is renting a 3 bedroom 2 bath house in Surey with a garage for $1250. WOW I could not believe how cheap that is.

I love Vancouver. I grew up right on the border and that is where we went for fun. Not sure if I said it in here or not but Vancouver would be my first choice to live.

I've actually never been there, but i need to get Seb's passport so we can go. My dad can get us a plane there for $60 RT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 

So, any babies eating yet?

Yes, we give Seb whatever we are eating, but holding out on soy, wheat and nuts (dairy too obviously) He had peas last night and loved them!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I've had lots of preggo dreams, but 95% sure that I am not. We've been using condoms, since I don't want to take any pills or get an IUD, since I can't handle the hormones, and I didn't think I could get PG in the first place, so I don't want to do anything that might make it so I can't again in the future. After #2, DH will get the big V.

I would suggest taking a test, just in case too. Maybe, Heidi, you can get blood drawn just to be sure?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
ummmm....yeah....take a test!?

and what sweet (and funny







) pics!

I have an extra







. But it's a Dollar Tree one, so not worth the postage or I would have offered it FFS somewhere. I should give it to my friend for Christmas.









Adorable kids!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I've had lots of preggo dreams, but 95% sure that I am not. We've been using condoms, since I don't want to take any pills or get an IUD, *since I can't handle the hormones*, and I didn't think I could get PG in the first place, so I don't want to do anything that might make it so I can't again in the future. After #2, DH will get the big V.


Me too - I kind of blame the IUD for having Sam - if I hadn't wanted it out so bad, I wouldn't have been considering having another baby







. Then again, if we'd been using condoms that whole time, he might have happened sooner.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Mkay, Heidi and .... um, I forget who else right this second!, barring anything unforseen that might come up in the next week my mom and I are going to hit the outlets in Burlington on Thurs (20th). Let me know if you'd like to do lunch!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Me too - I kind of blame the IUD for having Sam - if I hadn't wanted it out so bad, .

Which one did you have that you wanted out so badly? I'm getting the copper one because I also don't do so well on hormones.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Which one did you have that you wanted out so badly? I'm getting the copper one because I also don't do so well on hormones.

I had the Mirena. I thought about trying the copper one this time around, but since we're done, done, done... yeah for the V







.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
its just holiday stress! Just a whole bunch of little stuff. Also, I keep dreaming that I'm pregnant. I need to take a test so I can quit thinking about it!

Here's some pics from last week:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2276/...c2598f1f18.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/...3d33524dda.jpg yee-haw! LMBO


Aw really cute


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

yea listening to you guys makes me want to research more about the good and bad on iud's. it sounds nice, but hormones are soooo not my bag







:
ETA: Googled planned parenthood--yup--iud's scare me!









I was wanting to finish that doll by tomorrow, but the cuss words at magic cabin haven't sent me my wool yet







: I am gonna do everything I possibly can tonite other than stuffing the body...


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

so my little one is officially crawling now. he goes from room to room and is constantly trying to get to the (fake) xmas tree. i guess everyone was right when they said time flies!

also got my period for the first time since his birth. i had virtually no pms symptoms, so it was a little shocking. my PPD therapist had warned me that pms would be way worse for the first few months of AF returning, but i really didn't notice anything too drastic which is great.

i am excited for my hormones to get back to normal-ish. i suppose they won't be totally back until i'm done nursing.

anyone have an ikea crib? do you recommend? i just sold our crib cause it was so tall and getting difficult to lower ds into.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Mkay, Heidi and .... um, I forget who else right this second!, barring anything unforseen that might come up in the next week my mom and I are going to hit the outlets in Burlington on Thurs (20th). Let me know if you'd like to do lunch!


i'm jealous! how fun would it be to meet some of you mamas for lunch....

dd2s birthday is next week & we're having a party tomorrow so my day will consist of cleaning the house & making cake!







it's really tricky having a bday near christmas....it takes everything in my power to make her day special. my MIL had the crazy suggestion of bringing a cutout christmas tree with cutout ornaments for the kids to decorate. have i not told her a million times that i want it to be all her the celebration of her birth, NOT christmas? she said she's bringing it anyway for my girls to do later.







that thing is going straight into the closet. my MIL really isn't a nasty woman. she has great intentions but tends to be a tad self centered. and she should've taught dh how to pick up after himself.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i'm jealous! how fun would it be to meet some of you mamas for lunch....

dd2s birthday is next week & we're having a party tomorrow so my day will consist of cleaning the house & making cake!







it's really tricky having a bday near christmas....it takes everything in my power to make her day special. my MIL had the crazy suggestion of bringing a cutout christmas tree with cutout ornaments for the kids to decorate. have i not told her a million times that i want it to be all her the celebration of her birth, NOT christmas? she said she's bringing it anyway for my girls to do later.







that thing is going straight into the closet. my MIL really isn't a nasty woman. she has great intentions but tends to be a tad self centered. and she should've taught dh how to pick up after himself.









Huh, I didn't know we are sister-in-laws (sisters-in-law?). Have fun!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think Sam is on the sleeping side of the 6-month growth spurt - it's almost 8 and he's still sleeping, since about 11 last night (after a pre-sleep nap starting around 8:30). My boobs say wake him up, but my head says Are you insane, woman?


----------



## anasmommy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey ladies, I am new. I just found this thread and I am excited to join in.
Ana is my may babe. She was born on the 18th.
She is beginning to scoot backwards and has been sitting up since 5 months. She is a mover and shaker. She is getting ready to cut her first tooth. Hopefully, so I can get some sleep.
I am a vegan, I have two older kids, 13 and 10 who keep me busy, and i am a teacher full time.







not that i don't love teaching, but I want to be at home.
My first question is...with the EC, I work full time and know the nanny wouldn't be cool with it, but I am a teacher and I will be home from june to september, would that be something we can do? Should I do it now when I do have her?
I am totally interested in it, so I am excited to see what book you recommend, not like I will have time to read it, LOL.
But I can try.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
yea listening to you guys makes me want to research more about the good and bad on iud's. it sounds nice, but hormones are soooo not my bag







:
ETA: Googled planned parenthood--yup--iud's scare me!









What's the scary part for you? To me insertion is scary. I'm not too scared of the possible complications. Since the copper one has no hormones I don't need to worry about that. BUT I just learned that even the copper IUD might mess with my cervical mucus patterns so my master plan of doing fertility awareness along with it (to prevent possibly becoming preg with it in & because the thought of having a fertilized egg & the IUD making it not happen freaks me out a little) is going to be a little different than I thought.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Heidi basically covered it. You do have to go to the ER if you aren't insured which is like 2x (or more) as expensive as going to a reg Dr.

About 4 years ago I moved to Germany to try to ex-pat there, but I came back because the Euro took all my dollars







: Now, I am ready to try it again, but maybe Vancouver this time







And we've also thought about going to Costa Rica too.

(Disclaimer, I love America, but I don't like the politics here







)

Yay! Sebastian is officially crawling too, but slowly right now.









That's GREAT NEWS!!!

Thats







about health care, that really sucks. I





















Vancouver I want to go back soooooo bad, but only if I can take my entire family as my luggage







: Jeff & I are so broke, and we still managed to live and not starve to death in Vancouver, and we lived in Vancouver proper. It's do-able. The only thing I hated about living in Vancouver was being so broke and seeing so much wealth around you. At least here in my hometown, most people are poor







I'd like to visit Germany. I heard it's hard to immigrate, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
geez, it'd be nice to have dh be off for a week or two! They haven't told him yet, but it's likely he'll work 12hrs on the 24th and 6 on xmas day







: Ah well, it's good overtime.

Yeah same here, well DP won't work on Christmas day but in a way I wish he did. He's working every other day, might as well get the double-time and a half. Ah well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I'm on a mac too. I







: Macs. The only drawback to using a Mac, for me, is my stupidity when it comes to Windows/Vista stuff. I'm clueless and people think that's strange since I'm supposed to know about computers.

That happens to me, too. I totally lost some files from my grandma's computer trying to "fix" it, because it's been so long since I've used Windows that I totally forgot how the file system is structured. (I am not a Mac'er, though, I use Linux)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2276/...c2598f1f18.jpg











Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisasaurus* 
anyone have an ikea crib? do you recommend? i just sold our crib cause it was so tall and getting difficult to lower ds into.

I have one. We just got it a few weeks ago to use for naps because Raven is rolling and scooting too much to put her on our bed. I like it. It doesn't do anything fancy i.e. the side doesn't lower, it's not on casters, but it's simple and cheap and matches the rest of the IKEA stuff I bought for her room.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anasmommy* 
My first question is...with the EC, I work full time and know the nanny wouldn't be cool with it, but I am a teacher and I will be home from june to september, would that be something we can do? Should I do it now when I do have her?

Welcome! The book I'm reading right now is called Diaper Free Baby and the author discusses what she calls the "three tracks" of EC: full-time, part-time and occasional (i.e. once a day or even once a week). Try reading that book (it's a quick read), and I think you'll agree that it's something you could attempt even just once in a while. I try to potty Raven for most of her pees and poos (I started at the beginning of Dec.) but sometimes I just get too busy and it's no big deal.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
its just holiday stress! Just a whole bunch of little stuff. Also, I keep dreaming that I'm pregnant. I need to take a test so I can quit thinking about it!

Here's some pics from last week:

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2276/...c2598f1f18.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2158/...3d33524dda.jpg yee-haw! LMBO

Those pics are ADORABLE!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Anyone else dealing with pea and bean skins in poop?!







I got 1 out of 3 sessions of poop in the toilet this morning (er - Henry's poop, MINE went all in the toilet in ONE session! ROFL) and I am thinking I need to get the diaper sprayer hooked up after all.
.

Not Mickey's but Seamus' for sure. I *need* one of those toilet diaper sprayers. Right now I usually just do a small rinse load of poopy diaps first and there's always about a dozen little bits flung around the tub after the spin cycle and I have to pick them out by hand







Bean skins & nut bits







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
What does your hubby do?

He installs _high end_ home theaters. It's very blue collar, but he's the guy that all the guys at the construction site think is cool








I'm suprised that he gets it off. He does have to be on call for cable/phone/home automation emergencies though. Fine by me. The boss said he's giving them paid time off instead of bonuses because he can't afford bonuses.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Huh, I didn't know we are sister-in-laws (sisters-in-law?). Have fun!

hey sis!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I *need* one of those toilet diaper sprayers. Right now I usually just do a small rinse load of poopy diaps first and there's always about a dozen little bits flung around the tub after the spin cycle and I have to pick them out by hand







Bean skins & nut bits







.

have you ever tried the flushable (bio-degradeable) diaper liners? i didn't know about them with dd1 but made the fabulous discovery with dd2. they really catch a lot & it just gets tossed in the toilet. very little rinsing is ever needed!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
have you ever tried the flushable (bio-degradeable) diaper liners? i didn't know about them with dd1 but made the fabulous discovery with dd2. they really catch a lot & it just gets tossed in the toilet. very little rinsing is ever needed!

Ya know, I have the kushies liners (the ones that come on a roll) & I have the HARDEST time remembering to use them. I also feel wasteful if I put one in and it only gets peed on. I need to get over that though.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Huh, I didn't know we are sister-in-laws (sisters-in-law?). Have fun!

It must be grammar season. I keep seeing threads in TOA & on the carseat boards about nit-pickey grammar stuff. It all started here though








It is sisters-in-law.
The plural of cul de sac is culs de sac


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm so sad that I finally have to accept the fact that I will not be able to stay a regular poster in our little thread! I just cannot keep up with the posts! I have loved being able to keep up with all of you and your babes, and I will still try to post semi-regularly, but even checking once a day means I have missed pages and pages of posts!

Between Iris needing to nap-nurse laying down, finishing up my semester's grading, and trying to get the house ready for my folks coming next week, I just don't have any time to myself these days







.

Maybe I'll follow baraka and megan and take a little holiday hiatus from MDC and the internet in general...and hopefully i'll have a bit more time to myself next semester and/or when DD manages push through those top teeth she's working on right now.

Happy holidays to all of you and your families!





































Oh, and I think it was richella who asked about my tats...here are some pics DH took the other day of my sleeve:

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1438.jpg

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1396.jpg

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1404.jpg

Talk to you after the holidays, mamas!!!!!!! Muah!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Alright, enough with the grammar already (at least for me for today)









Mickey pulled himself to a stand on a 3 in tall box & promptly fell back down on his bottom. It was mighty cute & very suprising.
His mode of crawling is army crawling with a combination of periodic pulling himself into a sitting position, spinning, & flopping forword again. He also bridges up on his hands & toes, but that seems to frustrate him mightily.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I'm so sad that I finally have to accept the fact that I will not be able to stay a regular poster in our little thread! I just cannot keep up with the posts! I
Talk to you after the holidays, mamas!!!!!!! Muah!

But I'm going to miss you! I worried our posting extravaganza would lead to some people dropping out








We've slowed down the last few days, haven't we?
I do think a periodic hiatus is a good thing though. Starting in January you guys are only going to see me about once a week. Sigh.

I LOVE your tats Alana!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
My boobs say wake him up, but my head says Are you insane, woman?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i'm jealous! how fun would it be to meet some of you mamas for lunch....

dd2s birthday is next week & we're having a party tomorrow so my day will consist of cleaning the house & making cake!







it's really tricky having a bday near christmas....it takes everything in my power to make her day special. my MIL had the crazy suggestion of bringing a cutout christmas tree with cutout ornaments for the kids to decorate. have i not told her a million times that i want it to be all her the celebration of her birth, NOT christmas? she said she's bringing it anyway for my girls to do later.







that thing is going straight into the closet. my MIL really isn't a nasty woman. she has great intentions but tends to be a tad self centered. and she should've taught dh how to pick up after himself.









I always said that I would never do Xmas stuff if I had a baby with a Dec Bday. I"ve always thought May was the best month to have a birthday, so our May babes are super lucky.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anasmommy* 
Hey ladies, I am new. I just found this thread and I am excited to join in.
Ana is my may babe. She was born on the 18th.
She is beginning to scoot backwards and has been sitting up since 5 months. She is a mover and shaker. She is getting ready to cut her first tooth. Hopefully, so I can get some sleep.
I am a vegan, I have two older kids, 13 and 10 who keep me busy, and i am a teacher full time.







not that i don't love teaching, but I want to be at home.
My first question is...with the EC, I work full time and know the nanny wouldn't be cool with it, but I am a teacher and I will be home from june to september, would that be something we can do? Should I do it now when I do have her?
I am totally interested in it, so I am excited to see what book you recommend, not like I will have time to read it, LOL.
But I can try.









: Welcome, I'm a veg*n mom too (my home is vegan, sometimes I have organic cheese, once a month or so, so I can't really say I am vegan, but I am pretty much vegan, with that one exception)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Thats







about health care, that really sucks. I





















Vancouver I want to go back soooooo bad, but only if I can take my entire family as my luggage







: Jeff & I are so broke, and we still managed to live and not starve to death in Vancouver, and we lived in Vancouver proper. It's do-able. The only thing I hated about living in Vancouver was being so broke and seeing so much wealth around you. At least here in my hometown, most people are poor







I'd like to visit Germany. I heard it's hard to immigrate, though.

When I was there, talking to the people who help with that, they all thought it was funny that an American wanted to get German citizenship. It would have been really easy, had I had the money to stay.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

have you ever tried the flushable (bio-degradeable) diaper liners? i didn't know about them with dd1 but made the fabulous discovery with dd2. they really catch a lot & it just gets tossed in the toilet. very little rinsing is ever needed!

We used Gdiapers when he was a newborn still. I thought they were a big hassle and hard to flush. Maybe we just have a crappy old toilet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laneysprout* 
I'm so sad that I finally have to accept the fact that I will not be able to stay a regular poster in our little thread! I just cannot keep up with the posts! I have loved being able to keep up with all of you and your babes, and I will still try to post semi-regularly, but even checking once a day means I have missed pages and pages of posts!

Between Iris needing to nap-nurse laying down, finishing up my semester's grading, and trying to get the house ready for my folks coming next week, I just don't have any time to myself these days







.

Maybe I'll follow baraka and megan and take a little holiday hiatus from MDC and the internet in general...and hopefully i'll have a bit more time to myself next semester and/or when DD manages push through those top teeth she's working on right now.

Happy holidays to all of you and your families!





































Oh, and I think it was richella who asked about my tats...here are some pics DH took the other day of my sleeve:

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1438.jpg

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1396.jpg

http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x...t/CIMG1404.jpg

Talk to you after the holidays, mamas!!!!!!! Muah!

We're still happy that you come visit us, even if it is not all the time. I love your tats! I want some!!! DH doesn't like tattoos, and I never have the money to spend on them, but maybe someday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
But I'm going to miss you! I worried our posting extravaganza would lead to some people dropping out








We've slowed down the last few days, haven't we?
I do think a periodic hiatus is a good thing though. Starting in January you guys are only going to see me about once a week. Sigh.
!

Where are you going in Jan.?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Ya know, I have the kushies liners (the ones that come on a roll) & I have the HARDEST time remembering to use them. I also feel wasteful if I put one in and it only gets peed on. I need to get over that though.

i found out accidentally that they can be washed if they've only been peed on! i use them until they're falling apart. since ezra hasn't eaten yet, his poopy diapers still go directly into the washer but i should find my extra liners left over from dd2....

alana, love the tats!! and that first pic of you is actually very sexy with your hair flowing down & holding up your towel.







did i post a pic of mine after i got it? it was only about 3 months ago....i love, love, love it! the girls regularly ask to look at it & i think that's so fun. i have one more in the works...


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What's the scary part for you? To me insertion is scary. I'm not too scared of the possible complications. Since the copper one has no hormones I don't need to worry about that. BUT I just learned that even the copper IUD might mess with my cervical mucus patterns so my master plan of doing fertility awareness along with it (to prevent possibly becoming preg with it in & because the thought of having a fertilized egg & the IUD making it not happen freaks me out a little) is going to be a little different than I thought.

I'm just a chicken. I have these paranoid delusions about something going horribly wrong with pretty much any birth control, even condoms freak me out--like I'll have a reaction to the latex or the lube!







i think this stems from Catholic ideals hammered into me as an impressionable teenager







I need to get over my paranoia--I still have a lot of fertile years left and we really don't want 12 kids!!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 

Where are you going in Jan.?

Back to school is all. I'm going to be up to my knees in homework, I'm sure.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Mkay, Heidi and .... um, I forget who else right this second!, barring anything unforseen that might come up in the next week my mom and I are going to hit the outlets in Burlington on Thurs (20th). Let me know if you'd like to do lunch!

Sounds good to me. Where do you want to meet at? Can we meet sometime after 1:30.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Mkay, Heidi and .... um, I forget who else right this second!, barring anything unforseen that might come up in the next week my mom and I are going to hit the outlets in Burlington on Thurs (20th). Let me know if you'd like to do lunch!

Sounds good to me. Where do you want to meet at? Can we meet sometime after 1:30.

Oh it is ewins24 who is also going to come??? If she can.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i'm jealous! how fun would it be to meet some of you mamas for lunch....

dd2s birthday is next week & we're having a party tomorrow so my day will consist of cleaning the house & making cake!







it's really tricky having a bday near christmas....it takes everything in my power to make her day special. my MIL had the crazy suggestion of bringing a cutout christmas tree with cutout ornaments for the kids to decorate. have i not told her a million times that i want it to be all her the celebration of her birth, NOT christmas? she said she's bringing it anyway for my girls to do later.







that thing is going straight into the closet. my MIL really isn't a nasty woman. she has great intentions but tends to be a tad self centered. and she should've taught dh how to pick up after himself.









As a fellow December birthday, I think that's wise of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Huh, I didn't know we are sister-in-laws (sisters-in-law?). Have fun!









My MIL is not self-centered at all. In fact the pendulum swings in the other direction. I wish she would have asked DH to help her out more so that he would have gotten into the habit of helping without being asked. She was a single parent though and I suspect she was afraid of leaning to heavily on her children. Four and a half years of marriage and he's just starting to ask if he can help me carry in anything when I've got my hands totally full.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I think Sam is on the sleeping side of the 6-month growth spurt - it's almost 8 and he's still sleeping, since about 11 last night (after a pre-sleep nap starting around 8:30). My boobs say wake him up, but my head says Are you insane, woman?

I'm JEALOUS!







Yesterday Livy napped for 45min in the a.m. and 30min in the afternoon. That's it! She was soooo overtired but I just could not get her to sleep.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anasmommy* 
...i am a teacher full time.







not that i don't love teaching, but I want to be at home.











My mom was a teacher. She quit to homeschool my sister and I.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
(I am not a Mac'er, though, I use Linux)

Whoa. Hardcore geek.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Those pics are ADORABLE!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
He installs _high end_ home theaters. It's very blue collar, but he's the guy that all the guys at the construction site think is cool









There's a guy in my town who does that and he's filthy stinkin' rich. They have a huge house and they invest in rental properties around town. He prolly makes so much money at it because we get a lot of people around town who own lavish vacation homes (which they call "cottages" or "cabins". I'm sorry but if you spent more than a million, don't call it a cottage, call it a freaking mansion).

Just thought I'd let ya know in case you're lookin' for a place to move.









Hey, is it too late to post my ten things? I got serious insomnia thinking of them the other night.

1. I love scrabble. My sister and I will play 3+ hour long games and we have to have a scrabble regulation dictionary when we play (or she tries to cheat







) My aunt's brother-in-law won the U.S. scrabble championship. Someday I'm going to hit him up for tips.

2. I need a filling but I'm afraid of novacaine. Last time I went to the dentist, I start to hyper-ventilate and the dentist said, "Think of it like childbirth, take deep, slow breaths." I said, "I'd rather give birth _any day._"

3. I have a serious Minnesota accent. If I don't try not to, I sound just like the lost mini-van woman on Pixar's Cars.

4. I've been excommunicated from a religious group that some would consider a cult. I was fifteen years old at the time.

5. If I didn't have a natural tendency toward laziness, I would move off the grid.

6. All of the women on my side of the family speak a secret language that none of the men in the family can understand. We use it to talk about periods and other girl stuff.

7. I met my husband on www.match.com. I was seventeen at the time. We wrote back and forth a few times, realized we had mutual friends, then our communication completely died off for a whole year (he was finishing college). After that year, he wrote me again and we met up to play scrabble. I kicked his @$$ and four months later we were engaged. Another four months and we were married.









8. I can hold my breath for over a minute. Last time I checked, I made it to 77 seconds.

9. I'm thinking about getting glasses so I'll look smarter when I go to meetings with clients. I have a baby face and it's hard to convince people you're a competent adult when you look fifteen.

10. When I was six months pregnant with my son, I was offered a children's menu at a restaurant in the Mall of America. The waitress thought my husband was my father and my mil was my mother.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
There's a guy in my town who does that and he's filthy stinkin' rich. They have a huge house and they invest in rental properties around town. He prolly makes so much money at it because we get a lot of people around town who own lavish vacation homes (which they call "cottages" or "cabins". I'm sorry but if you spent more than a million, don't call it a cottage, call it a freaking mansion).
. . .

1. I love scrabble.

5. If I didn't have a natural tendency toward laziness, I would move off the grid.

8. I can hold my breath for over a minute. Last time I checked, I made it to 77 seconds.

10. When I was six months pregnant with my son, I was offered a children's menu at a restaurant in the Mall of America. The waitress thought my husband was my father and my mil was my mother.

Where DO you live? We are looking to move.
1. I love scrabble too.
5. yeah
8. Me too! I haven't checked in a while though. I'm sure it's a lot less time than I used to be able to. My record was 2:05, but that was while I was on the swim team. I'm guessing making it past 45 seconds now would be tough for me.
10. And she thought your bump was a tumor? WTH!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
But I'm going to miss you! I worried our posting extravaganza would lead to some people dropping out








We've slowed down the last few days, haven't we?

yeah, I wondered that too, but we've slowed considerably in the last few days. If you change your display to 50 posts per page it seems less daunting because then we only do a page or less per day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Sounds good to me. Where do you want to meet at? Can we meet sometime after 1:30.

Oh it is ewins24 who is also going to come??? If she can.

Right I knew it started with an E! I don't know where to meet, we go to the factory outlets and sometimes the mall.... got any suggestions? And yes, 1:30 would be fine with me. I'm assuming my dad is not coming, he's diabetic and has to eat fairly regularly and that would be too late for him, not like he does what he's supposed to, but my mom would be mad at me.







: Ha, rant! Pick a spot and give me an address or cross streets, I have GPS on my laptop, so we'll be able to find it. If anything changes I'll let you know (we're wading through an MCFD quagmire right now, but they should be satisfied and butting out by then).


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

I am married to a piano teacher/composer

www.onsgard.net


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

While I am at it with the webpages, this is my brother and sister-in-law

www.davidson-dubbin.com

and this is my mom

www.cabochongems.com/

this is my dad

www.jewelersworkshop.com/

I showed you my brother in Cali the other day. Sean

I know Jeremy has no webpage but I googled him and found him on the TV program









Here is my other brother:

http://www.bobvila.com/BVTV/HomeAgai...1404-01-3.html

So, those are my people


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

Your parent's jewelry is so cool.

Dh was a grip for films until last month. He just got a new job as an air pollution tester- testing plants, factories, mines and stuff like that.

I am taking 6 credit hours, 2 classes, at the college.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

I'm married to an Assistant Executive Director/Musical Director/Touring Company Director/(his boss likes to give titles instead of raises)/actor/musician who also teaches piano, violin, elementary music, and voice sometimes. I'm going to see him in Plaid Tidings tonight







.

I work at home as a medical transciptionist, which I've been doing off and on for about 5 years, except while I was pregnant with Sam last year and then I was an Escrow Assistant at a title company.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
www.onsgard.net

Oooh, I like his stuff - I read the story on Koblenz. Sweet.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

I am married to a piano teacher/composer

www.onsgard.net

i'm married to a high school history teacher. i just googled him & pages & pages of stuff comes up!? he's actually the III & his grandfather was a professor at U of C and an author so a lot of it was him. but dh has his fair share of publicity because he's somewhat of a controversial guy.







wish i could find something worthwhile to link you all to....i'll keep looking.

and what do you mean, what do i do when i'm not parenting?







seriously, with 3 kids at home with me all day, all i do is parent. there's never a moment when they're all napping and if i go out alone it's usually to the grocery store or post office or some other mundane errand.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
AThere's a guy in my town who does that and he's filthy stinkin' rich. They have a huge house and they invest in rental properties around town. He prolly makes so much money at it because we get a lot of people around town who own lavish vacation homes (which they call "cottages" or "cabins". I'm sorry but if you spent more than a million, don't call it a cottage, call it a freaking mansion).

I had a client that kept on referring to her home as a cabin. Her 2.5 million dollar cabin.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
4. I've been excommunicated from a religious group that some would consider a cult. I was fifteen years old at the time.

9. I'm thinking about getting glasses so I'll look smarter when I go to meetings with clients. I have a baby face and it's hard to convince people you're a competent adult when you look fifteen.

10. When I was six months pregnant with my son, I was offered a children's menu at a restaurant in the Mall of America. The waitress thought my husband was my father and my mil was my mother.


that is interesting that you were excommunicated.

I have that problem too about looking 12. People freak out that I have 5 kids and my oldest is 17. My oldest most horrifying moment came last year when I was 6 months pregnant and helping him register for school. The counselor thought I was his pregnant girl friend. He ws mortified.

It does pay off though...when we went to Vegas last time I played the guess your age game at the Excalibur every time a new person was on. They had to be within 10 years. Anyway I got a huge load of cool prizes for the kids. I won every time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Right I knew it started with an E! I don't know where to meet, we go to the factory outlets and sometimes the mall.... got any suggestions? And yes, 1:30 would be fine with me. I'm assuming my dad is not coming, he's diabetic and has to eat fairly regularly and that would be too late for him, not like he does what he's supposed to, but my mom would be mad at me.







: Ha, rant! Pick a spot and give me an address or cross streets, I have GPS on my laptop, so we'll be able to find it. If anything changes I'll let you know (we're wading through an MCFD quagmire right now, but they should be satisfied and butting out by then).


Well tell me what kind of food you like to eat. There is an AppleBees at the mall.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

My husband is an aircraft mechanic well was until last year now he builds airplanes. Right now he is going through a midlife crisis and is thinking he would like to go back into the marine corp. Um ya right boy you are way to old for that. LOL. Cracks me up because he is the most liberal Marine you will ever meet. He is not thrilled with guns at all. He says his weapon of choice is a hammer. He once went 18 months without wearing his uniform when he was on active duty. Our 15 year old is pretty politically active and my dh drives him around so he can protest high school recruitment by the military. But John says, hey that is what it is all about me defending his freedom to tell the government they suck.

I am a family law paralegal. Right now I am hating my job. I just want to stay home with the kids or go to school.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
While I am at it with the webpages, this is my brother and sister-in-law

and this is my mom

www.cabochongems.com/

this is my dad

www.jewelersworkshop.com/


What the jewerly is beautiful.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

We use the Kushies liners too(if I remember to) and yes, you can wash them if they don't have poop on them. I don't feel guilty, they're supposed to be biodegradable.

My dh is a social worker for dcfs







: The job stinks, but he is really good at it. He is also a dj on the side and makes his own music.

I'm a veterinary technician pt and I do family and friends hair in my basement.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
If you change your display to 50 posts per page it seems less daunting because then we only do a page or less per day










I totally agree. I think that's why it's easy for me.

What are you guys doing this weekend? We've got two x-mas parties. One is for my husband's car club & the other is his maternal grandmother's.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh oh oh! While I still remember. I've been meaning to ask Kristen this question for AGES!
Can colored plastics (not painted) contain lead?
Is the hard plastic that feeels like polycarbonate, but is opaque, #7 PC? & Is #7 plastic a concern in toys?


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i found out accidentally that they can be washed if they've only been peed on! i use them until they're falling apart. since ezra hasn't eaten yet, his poopy diapers still go directly into the washer but i should find my extra liners left over from dd2....

I have heard that you can wash the Imse Vimse liners at least once if they've only been peed on, but I have yet to try them. L is eating lots of veggies now, though, so I need to order some quickly! I have heard that they work much better than diaper sprayers. I imagine the Kushies liners would be similar and you could probably wash those too.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

everyone's jobs/SO's jobs sound so cool. We are losers.







It's funny but really, we are. I've worked maybe 4 months total in my life, and am a college dropout (almost a junior and going back someday, but yea...). DH can't start college til he gets citizenship here, and he works at a convenience store right now. we're on public assistance so we can make ends meet.







: I can do a lot of stuff really well--landscaping, writing, editing, sewing, dollmaking, art, herbalism--i just lack the credentials to prove it







Maybe if I lived in a bigger/cooler city I could find someone to pay me for my talents *sigh*

well anyway. got Claire one of those cart-seat-covers today, cause when I got to the store I had forgotten my sling







She likes it a lot tho, so I'm glad









OMG Claire keep trying to eat the remotes!!







she's to the point now where she'll object LOUDLY if I have to take something away from her







It's so cute!


----------



## momlij (Nov 30, 2007)

"So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?"

mine works at coca cola. nothing exciting- he's the guy who drives to the stores and takes orders for them. it pays most of the bills. Krystal323- i can totally relate. we are about a 1/2 step away from assistance. it seems hubbys job can pay all the bills if we don't buy grocerys! otherwise we overdraft and end up putting it on the credit card. sucks each time i sit down to write out bills (where i just came from so i came on here to relax) and i end up all upset inside and anxious. and when i'm not parenting my 3 kids i also babysit in my home for extra $. and i've had her with us for 3 years so really she is sort of like a part of the family and i parent her anyhow!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anasmommy* 
Hey ladies, I am new. I just found this thread and I am excited to join in.
Ana is my may babe. She was born on the 18th.
She is beginning to scoot backwards and has been sitting up since 5 months. She is a mover and shaker. She is getting ready to cut her first tooth. Hopefully, so I can get some sleep.
I am a vegan, I have two older kids, 13 and 10 who keep me busy, and i am a teacher full time.







not that i don't love teaching, but I want to be at home.
My first question is...with the EC, I work full time and know the nanny wouldn't be cool with it, but I am a teacher and I will be home from june to september, would that be something we can do? Should I do it now when I do have her?
I am totally interested in it, so I am excited to see what book you recommend, not like I will have time to read it, LOL.
But I can try.

Hi!! I definitely think you can do it whenever you have a chance. Whenever you change a diaper is an easy way to start. When I started that way, it was easy and I just gradually started changing (and then I was just checking it because it was dry!!!) the diaper more and more often.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
I'm just a chicken. I have these paranoid delusions about something going horribly wrong with pretty much any birth control, even condoms freak me out--like I'll have a reaction to the latex or the lube!







i think this stems from Catholic ideals hammered into me as an impressionable teenager







I need to get over my paranoia--I still have a lot of fertile years left and we really don't want 12 kids!!









Yeah - that's my thing. Unwanted kids are scarier than any other option. I mean, it wouldn't be the end of the world of course but I _don't_ want more kids so I'm doing what I can to prevent them. I'm getting the copper IUD, it's called Paraguard. I'll definitely let y'all know how the insertion and aftermath goes. I thought maybe it would bring my period back, but the NP said it shouldn't but when I DO get my period back anyway they will probably be worse for several months. My sister got a Paraguard in March I believe and had 4-5 pretty bad periods but now they're back to normal and she's really really happy with the IUD.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
1. I love scrabble. My sister and I will play 3+ hour long games and we have to have a scrabble regulation dictionary when we play (or she tries to cheat







) My aunt's brother-in-law won the U.S. scrabble championship. Someday I'm going to hit him up for tips.

I remember this and a few others from your spotlight thread. You have some memorable list items!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
2. I need a filling but I'm afraid of novacaine. Last time I went to the dentist, I start to hyper-ventilate and the dentist said, "Think of it like childbirth, take deep, slow breaths." I said, "I'd rather give birth _any day._"

ME TOO. I haven't been to the dentist in .... 9 years? Maybe that will be my New Year's resolution.

My New Year's resolution for 2006 was No Krispy Kremes. And wanna know something funny? In Janaury 2007 I went into a gas station and I was like "Ooo! I made it! I'm gonna get a Krispy Kreme!" (only in my head to myself, thankfully) but they were gone. No more Krispy Kremes anywhere north of St. Cloud. Without me buying them, there was no market. ROFL No, I really didn't buy that many but it's a funny story.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
4. I've been excommunicated from a religious group that some would consider a cult. I was fifteen years old at the time.

Can you tell us more about this? I am so nosy/curious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
5. If I didn't have a natural tendency toward laziness, I would move off the grid.

Yeah, I have that problem too. We just wimped out of our off grid plan, but I don't feel too badly about it as there are so many other things besides laziness (including logic and sanity) that were keeping us from doing it. I do plan on getting a windmill up here in the next year or two.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
6. All of the women on my side of the family speak a secret language that none of the men in the family can understand. We use it to talk about periods and other girl stuff.

What does it sound like? Like the language in Slums of Beverly Hills? Did I ask you this before?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
10. When I was six months pregnant with my son, I was offered a children's menu at a restaurant in the Mall of America. The waitress thought my husband was my father and my mil was my mother.

I don't look that young, but I was mistaken for my husband's daughter a few weeks ago. I think the guy just assumed that, though, because I was sitting in the back seat! ROFL My MIL got mistaken for my husband's wife at IKEA this past summer when I went in the bathroom. I don't think he looks old either - he and I are only 9 days apart in age.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

My husband and I both have a web design business. We started it together during our sophomore year of college in 1997. The web site is really outdated because we're too busy to work on it.

He also makes custom GPS maps. I find it hard to explain the concept even though it's not that complicated. Right now he's concentrating on and marketing snowmobile maps for several states and he sells advertising space on them so they're free to users.

I own and operate The EC Store. It's way fun, I LOVE it. I'm also starting to do warehousing/packing/shipping for other web stores.

I have a new blog called Happy Pottying! that a bunch of people post on (including authors of EC books) about EC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What are you guys doing this weekend? We've got two x-mas parties. One is for my husband's car club & the other is his maternal grandmother's.

Starting the preparation for leaving next Friday. Assistant and house cleaner are coming tomorrow so that means we are cleaning the house and also working on getting stuff in our storage room into plastic bins. Hopefully also getting rid of a lot of it.

Sunday one of the churches here has a workshop for kids to make christmas presents but I'm not sure I feel like trying to attempt that. Delia's been really clingy lately and I don't want to deal with trying to convince her she should go into a big room full of strangers to do some stupid crafts.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BirthInStyle* 
I have heard that you can wash the Imse Vimse liners at least once if they've only been peed on, but I have yet to try them. L is eating lots of veggies now, though, so I need to order some quickly! I have heard that they work much better than diaper sprayers. I imagine the Kushies liners would be similar and you could probably wash those too.

Yeah, I've been meaning to try those liners but I will never remember to put them in. I have ordered from Imse Vimse and not remembered to get the liners so that's about how good my memory is.









And now an excuse to use my favorite new smiley: It's -12F here, but the real feel is a balmy -2! That's -25C







:


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

dh and I own and operate a motel. I also do some massage therapy. Thinking about looking for a pt job cause we never make enough money when it's busy to get us through the slow months. Here's our site. prairiefireinn.com
Better go before my laptop battery gets too low and shuts down.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh oh oh! While I still remember. I've been meaning to ask Kristen this question for AGES!
Can colored plastics (not painted) contain lead?
Is the hard plastic that feeels like polycarbonate, but is opaque, #7 PC? & Is #7 plastic a concern in toys?

Polycarbonate falls under the #7 category which is for "other" plastics. If you are buying water bottles, or bottled water, you should be buying stuff that is stamped #1, PETE. #7 plastics can not be sorted because it emcompasses everything not covered in #1-#6, and that is a lot! so they can't be recycled.







:

I would think that coloured plastics CAN contain lead, but if you would like me to contact our colourant suppliers to ask I can do that.... but our supplier is in Canada, so it may be different in the US and, of course, China.

#7 plastic isn't _necessarily_ a concern in toys, because it can be any number of types of plastics. It is not the PLASTICS that are the problem, it is the additives. We've all been hearing about Bisphenol-A and phthalates. I think those wikipedia links are the most concise and accurate and not too scientific/technical for the common folk to understand









I don't know, my take on the whole "toy safety" issue is that we are exposed to SO many toxins environmentally that anything in the toys is merely incremental over what we are exposed to otherwise. That said, I am really unimpressed with the whole lead situation and will probably sell any toys that get sent our way this year and for years to come unless they are made in Canada from Canadian raw materials. *shrug* Kayleigh won't be deprived, who needs all that crap anyways? Really, you just have to weigh things in your own mind and determine what you are protecting your kids from and what battles you want to fight. There are toxins everywhere, including in your own breast milk from what you pick up from the environment, but that isn't a good reason to NOT breastfeed is it? No. Pick your battles.









Oh, and why Canadian made toys for my kids? Because the CFIA outlawed Bisphenol-A in food packaging many years ago. Manufacturers won't carry two raw materials unless there is a huge price advantage, they will usually just pressure thier supplier into supplying the one they want at the price they want, it's a fairly competitive market. The US set thier "safe limit" for BP-A at 2000 times higher than the limits at which there are changes to the genital tracts and breast tissue in infants (see that link I put up there). That is outrageous.

Are BPA and phthalates the only problems? NO. Take a look at the chemical structures they give you on those pages. Those hexagonal parts, benzene rings, are carcinogenic, moreso in smaller molecules than larger molecules. Any additive that has that structure (including FOOD DYE) can be carcinogenic and there may even be a few with esterogenic properties, I honestly haven't looked. But SOY also can have esterogenic properties. I haven't compared the studies on phytoestrogens to the numbers in the BPA and phthalates references. Anyhow, food for thought, pun intended


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Well tell me what kind of food you like to eat. There is an AppleBees at the mall.

Sure, Applebees is fine.







: Anything but Chinese food really, I'm having an aversion to it lately.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

OKAY I am doing the HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE OH YA HAPPY DANCE. I am done with all my cases for the week and I have now tomorrow off. YA YA. I did 40 divorces this week.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
ME TOO. I haven't been to the dentist in .... 9 years? Maybe that will be my New Year's resolution.

I probably have you all beat on this one - I think the last time I went to the dentist I WAS 9. No wait, that's not right. It was 1986, I was 11







:.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
#7 plastic isn't _necessarily_ a concern in toys, because it can be any number of types of plastics. It is not the PLASTICS that are the problem, it is the additives.
. . .
anything in the toys is merely incremental over what we are exposed to otherwise. . . .
Are BPA and phthalates the only problems? NO. Take a look at the chemical structures they give you on those pages. Those hexagonal parts, benzene rings, are carcinogenic, moreso in smaller molecules than larger molecules. Any additive that has that structure (including FOOD DYE) can be carcinogenic . . .

CRAP, baby's crying. I will edit this post with more questions in a bit. It took me too long to edit the quote just to waste it with deletion.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What are you guys doing this weekend? We've got two x-mas parties. One is for my husband's car club & the other is his maternal grandmother's.

We're getting snowed in and making gingerbread men.







There's a winter storm warning that a snowstorm is heading up from Texas (anyone in Texas get hit?) that will drop buckets of snow on us tonight.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
We're getting snowed in and making gingerbread men.







There's a winter storm warning that a snowstorm is heading up from Texas (anyone in Texas get hit?) that will drop buckets of snow on us tonight.

Not with snow, but it WAS very stormy last night. Be safe!!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What are you guys doing this weekend? We've got two x-mas parties. One is for my husband's car club & the other is his maternal grandmother's.

Saw someone brilliant in Plaid Tidings last night







. Actually, it really was REALLY, REALLY good. I told him I would have paid to see it EVEN if he weren't in it. Male vocal harmonies







.

I'm working this morning and later will try to sneak away to grocery/Christmas shop by myself (and Sam, but that counts as by myself to me). I think dh is going to take DD1 to see Mr. Magorium this afternoon. Right now, everyone else is watching daddy play SM Galaxy - he got birthday money







. Other than that, just the usual, Saturday cleaning, church tomorrow. Next week is crazy busy with last week of school (kids'), holiday parties, work parties, etc.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

We had a family holiday get together last night. Right now I'm working, hubby is on call today, so not much. I think some friends are coming over tonight.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Sure, Applebees is fine.







: Anything but Chinese food really, I'm having an aversion to it lately.


I pm'd Michelle as I have not seen her in here in a couple of days with the game plan.

Have you been across the border lately. Last month is was insane in Bellingham because of the dollar being like it is. Took my brother an hour to go 6 blocks at Bellis Fair because of all the Canadian shoppers. I am seeing a lot more down by me. Use to be maybe 25% were Canadians now it is like 50%.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 

What are you guys doing this weekend? We've got two x-mas parties. One is for my husband's car club & the other is his maternal grandmother's.

Well I am done working for once. WOO HOO. I think we are going to take the boys tonight to a Christmas light Place and I got to catch up on paperwork and Christmas cards.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I pm'd Michelle as I have not seen her in here in a couple of days with the game plan.

Have you been across the border lately. Last month is was insane in Bellingham because of the dollar being like it is. Took my brother an hour to go 6 blocks at Bellis Fair because of all the Canadian shoppers. I am seeing a lot more down by me. Use to be maybe 25% were Canadians now it is like 50%.

Ahhhh, I wish I were there







. Hubby graduated from HS in Mt. Vernon and I was born there, but we haven't been back up there since DD1 was 6 months old and she's now 9-1/2. The people we used to visit up that far north don't live there anymore. We've looked at moving to that area several times. Close enough to my parents, but not TOO close







.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I pm'd Michelle as I have not seen her in here in a couple of days with the game plan.

Have you been across the border lately. Last month is was insane in Bellingham because of the dollar being like it is. Took my brother an hour to go 6 blocks at Bellis Fair because of all the Canadian shoppers. I am seeing a lot more down by me. Use to be maybe 25% were Canadians now it is like 50%.

Yes, we're across frequently, the last time was 2 weeks ago. The border crossings aren't too bad if there are enough people on staff. We opted to go Thurs instead of Friday to avoid long delays that we would probably see on the Friday.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Yes, we're across frequently, the last time was 2 weeks ago. The border crossings aren't too bad if there are enough people on staff. We opted to go Thurs instead of Friday to avoid long delays that we would probably see on the Friday.


We do not go across as much as we use too since the dollar tanked for us. We use to go a couple of times a week.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Ahhhh, I wish I were there







. Hubby graduated from HS in Mt. Vernon and I was born there, but we haven't been back up there since DD1 was 6 months old and she's now 9-1/2. The people we used to visit up that far north don't live there anymore. We've looked at moving to that area several times. Close enough to my parents, but not TOO close







.

Where does your parents live?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Where does your parents live?

They are in a little bitty town near Olympia and half of my siblings are fairly near (Mukilteo, Portland, and at home). I have extended family all over WA and Portland, though not so many as there used to be. All of my grandparents live in Tacoma still. I could handle living a bit closer to them (NOT in the same little bitty town though), but not too close is probably better for hubby's sanity







.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
We do not go across as much as we use too since the dollar tanked for us. We use to go a couple of times a week.

So have you gotten Maggie's passport already then?


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
They are in a little bitty town near Olympia and half of my siblings are fairly near (Mukilteo, Portland, and at home). I have extended family all over WA and Portland, though not so many as there used to be. All of my grandparents live in Tacoma still. I could handle living a bit closer to them (NOT in the same little bitty town though), but not too close is probably better for hubby's sanity







.

I live in Mukilteo. My brother lives in Rochester which is a little town near Olympia.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
So have you gotten Maggie's passport already then?


You do not need a passport if you drive across the border. You need ID and a birth certificate. Starting in January we are getting a higher level of ID if you are a border state. The test state is Washington and and the providence of BC. They are saying it is more secure then a passport. We actually have no problem going back and forth because we us a little crossing that is closed to trucks and we know everyone on the US side. The Canadian side they rotated the border guards more.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Sorry to be MIA but Elise is sick. She has been running a fever the last 2 days. Lastnight it spiked to 102.5 which was scary. She has been very grumpy. I think its just her teeth but I'm nto sure.

Heidi and Kristen, I'll have to let you know about Thursday. DH is supposed to come in that day (he's been gone for 2 1/2 weeks) so it'll depend on what time he will fly in.

Gotta run crying baby.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Sorry to be MIA but Elise is sick. She has been running a fever the last 2 days. Lastnight it spiked to 102.5 which was scary. She has been very grumpy. I think its just her teeth but I'm nto sure.

Heidi and Kristen, I'll have to let you know about Thursday. DH is supposed to come in that day (he's been gone for 2 1/2 weeks) so it'll depend on what time he will fly in.

Gotta run crying baby.


Do your kids normally run that high when teething?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I live in Mukilteo. My brother lives in Rochester which is a little town near Olympia.

My sister just younger than me lives in Mukilteo. Her hubby works for a company that works with automation.

Rochester was in our league in high school. My parents live in McCleary and we went to Elma HS. We go through Rochester every time we come up from Portland.

Sam just power-pooped. I'm outta here.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Pretty much anything that makes me look stupid









Yep, I was ducking out of sight tonight below the grocery cart, she was in the carseat, in the middle of the store.

Peekaboo, anything silly, making faces, hanging the Christmas lights.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Than/then replacements ARE totally annoying. So is their/there/they're









For than and than, you can substitute next for then. Than is a comparison, I am taller than she is. You use first person (she), not third person(her, me etc) after than, BTW.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
You can go to the emergency room if you cannot afford a dr. or have health insurance but they only have to perform emergency services. There are some sliding fee clinics but they are far and few between. So if you are an adult with no money to pay out of pocket and no health insurance you are basically screwed.

Yeah, and if it's not a true emergency, don't they charge you anyway?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
toward(sp?







) his face it spat at him and he laughed.

That's another one I get confused. Was he laying on his back or lying. Oh, definitely _laying_









Correct, funny!
Lie/lay a general rule of thumb is you can substitute 'put' for 'lay', using third person(e.g. I lay the book down.) Use lie for the when the person does the action, (e.g. I am lying down for a nap.) Sam is lying down. Yeah, I'm a grammar nut. And punctuation. And spelling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anasmommy* 
Hey ladies, I am new. I just found this thread and I am excited to join in. Ana is my may babe.
My first question is...with the EC, I work full time and know the nanny wouldn't be cool with it, but I am a teacher and I will be home from june to september, would that be something we can do? Should I do it now when I do have her?

Hi!







I am reading Diaper-Free in bits, I didn't read anything except online before trying EC. I pretty much do it when I change her or think she needs to go. Wiping a baby's bum after pooping in the potty is WAAAAAY easier than wiping it after a messy diaper. I laugh at people who say they don't want to deal with the 'mess' of EC. Dumping a little potty is so less messy than changing a diaper. Go ahead and do it now, she knows the difference between you and her nanny. Not to be snarky, but what other responsibilities does that nanny have but do care for your child as you wish?


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Where DO you live? We are looking to move.

About 75 miles East of Fargo, ND. I designed the layout for the town website (the chamber filled in the content):

www.perham.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
10. And she thought your bump was a tumor? WTH!









I guess?! Actually I was wearing my winter coat (not a maternity coat), but it was unzipped so, who knows what she thought.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

Jason quit his 9-5 job as a database administrator two weeks before Livy was born to start a web development business with me. I design the sites, he makes them work. Right now he's working on version 2.0 of our content management system (CMS). I worried I might hate working with my husband, but it's actually really nice. I couldn't parent two children very well without him here.

Our business web site desperately needs updating, but here is the link anyway:

www.adeptinternet.com

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I am married to a piano teacher/composer

www.onsgard.net

That's my SIL's dream job. She's a violinist in the FM symphony. She wants to start teaching when she graduates from college this year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I had a client that kept on referring to her home as a cabin. Her 2.5 million dollar cabin.









Was her cabin in Detroit Lakes, MN?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I have that problem too about looking 12. People freak out that I have 5 kids and my oldest is 17. My oldest most horrifying moment came last year when I was 6 months pregnant and helping him register for school. The counselor thought I was his pregnant girl friend. He ws mortified.

Wow! That must have been very awkward.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
What are you guys doing this weekend?

I just got home from my parent's house. The kids and I hung out there for the day so Jason could get some work done here at home. My parent's have their house on the market right now, so if you want to see the house where I grew up, go to:

www.charmingfarm.net

Jason and I lived in the "guesthouse" for the first year we were married. It's super small. Literally 20'x22'.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
I can do a lot of stuff really well--landscaping, writing, editing, sewing, dollmaking, art, herbalism--i just lack the credentials to prove it







Maybe if I lived in a bigger/cooler city I could find someone to pay me for my talents *sigh*

Don't sell yourself short. You might find there are a lot of people willing to hire you without credentials. I don't have a degree, but I'm good at graphic design--that's all that matters to my clients. And your waldorf dolls are fantastic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
My New Year's resolution for 2006 was No Krispy Kremes. And wanna know something funny? In Janaury 2007 I went into a gas station and I was like "Ooo! I made it! I'm gonna get a Krispy Kreme!" (only in my head to myself, thankfully) but they were gone. No more Krispy Kremes anywhere north of St. Cloud. Without me buying them, there was no market. ROFL No, I really didn't buy that many but it's a funny story.









I didn't realize they stopped carrying Krispy Kremes at the gas stations around here. That sux! When the Krispy Kreme in Fargo opened, one of the radio announcers accidentally started a rumor that they were low fat. I guess he was being sarcastic. A bunch of people in Fargo went nuts over them thinking they were eating healthy.

Quote:

Can you tell us more about this? I am so nosy/curious.
My family was part of a religious group that held doctrine similar to the plymouth brethren. I got sexually involved with a guy I met at Bible camp (interestingly, the camp is presumably very close to where you're at). When news of this hit the group, a bunch of gossip started circulating. People were saying awful things like that I had had sexual relations with a 30yo man when I was 13 and that my relationship with my step-father was "incestuous". This seriously damaged my relationship with my step-father for many years. I was told I needed to apologize to the group for my actions and repent or leave. I couldn't apologize for the things I didn't do, so I left. My mother stood by me even though I had been a very rebellious teenager. In retrospect it was a good experience in that it forced me to figure out what I truly believed instead of hanging on to the coattails of a very influential group.

Quote:

Yeah, I have that problem too. We just wimped out of our off grid plan, but I don't feel too badly about it as there are so many other things besides laziness (including logic and sanity) that were keeping us from doing it. I do plan on getting a windmill up here in the next year or two.
Have you ever seen the HGTV show Extreme Homes? There was a man on there from Ely who went off the grid. He drives a four-wheeler and powers his lights and his laptop with solar panels. He eats wild game and refrigerates it with blocks of ice from the lake.

Quote:

What does it sound like? Like the language in Slums of Beverly Hills? Did I ask you this before?
Basically, we put I-b before every vowel. So my name would be pronounced "I-bash-lie-bee". Make sense?

Quote:

My husband and I both have a web design business. We started it together during our sophomore year of college in 1997. The web site is really outdated because we're too busy to work on it.
You do nice work! Our site is outdated for the same reason. Clients always come first. Did you know you can become an affiliate of authorize.net and earn a percentage of your client's e-commerce sales? It's not much, but it's passive income nonetheless.

Livy signed milk tonight. Clear as day, my parents and I all saw it! She's definitely going to be a talker before she's a walker.

I decided to go back to avoiding chocolate since Livy has been sleeping so poorly. Of course, my mom had to make fudge while I was over there today, so I'm seriously coveting some of that. Jason thinks I should try having some for breakfast tomorrow morning so that if she gets fussy at least we wont be losing a bunch of sleep.







:

What do you guys think about this: My midwife e-mailed me recently asking if I have any unanswered questions about Livy's birth. I haven't been in contact with her because I'm embarrassed that I can't pay her right now. I mean I could spare about $50, but I need to sell a few things before I can afford to send her any more. She volunteered her services as a student midwife because she wanted to get experience. She did a great job and I'm afraid by not paying her, I'm sending her the message that I'm unappreciative. Would sending $50 now be insulting? Should I wait until I can send more? I guess I just don't know what to say to her.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Rochester was in our league in high school. My parents live in McCleary and we went to Elma HS. We go through Rochester every time we come up from Portland.

Sam just power-pooped. I'm outta here.

heh, I have a very good friend who moved to Rochester--just talked to her tonite actually. and







about the power poop!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
And your waldorf dolls are fantastic.









: thanks









Quote:

What do you guys think about this: My midwife e-mailed me recently asking if I have any unanswered questions about Livy's birth. I haven't been in contact with her because I'm embarrassed that I can't pay her right now. I mean I could spare about $50, but I need to sell a few things before I can afford to send her any more. She volunteered her services as a student midwife because she wanted to get experience. She did a great job and I'm afraid by not paying her, I'm sending her the message that I'm unappreciative. Would sending $50 now be insulting? Should I wait until I can send more? I guess I just don't know what to say to her.
I'd prolly just be upfront, pay her what you can now, and tell her you're waiting on a check or whatever and you'll pay the rest ASAP. Esp if she took the job as exp. training, I don't think she'd be too cranky about that--esp since you'd be being honest









Yea.....and WHY am I on MDC right now?? Blowing off steam because
_~~the Sexwrecker has struck again!!~~_
Something like the 5th time in as many days.







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
OKAY I am doing the HAPPY DANCE HAPPY DANCE OH YA HAPPY DANCE. I am done with all my cases for the week and I have now tomorrow off. YA YA. I did 40 divorces this week.









holy crow! That has to wear a person down.

I'm doing the happy dance because I'm not pregnant







Now I just have to figure out why I'm having all this lower abdominal cramping. I swear I feel like I'm having my period without the period. I think all my elimination dieting screwed my GI system up. Who knows... I'm starting to think I might have IBS. I've joked about having it for years because when life gets stressful I make lots of trips to the bathroom







, but its been a while since I felt that way. BUT! At least I'm not pregnant







I may want another baby in the next few years, but we are not ready right now!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
Yea.....and WHY am I on MDC right now?? Blowing off steam because
_~~the Sexwrecker has struck again!!~~_
Something like the 5th time in as many days.







:


I've missed this somewhere...who's the sexwreaker?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
heh, I have a very good friend who moved to Rochester--just talked to her tonite actually. and







about the power poop!!

You'd think that Rochester would be too small to have so many connections. The population is only right around 2000 people. Eerie.

And that power poop was just one of many. Sam likes to not poop for 2-3 days and then he power poops for 1-2 days. It's his way.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I've missed this somewhere...who's the sexwreaker?

They ALL are







.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 

Livy signed milk tonight. Clear as day, my parents and I all saw it! She's definitely going to be a talker before she's a walker.

Kiran has signed milk a couple times, according to the ILs. Apparently she doesn't feel a need for a sign when I'm around.







She also says mamama occasionally when she's upset, and yesterday we heard her say dada. Today I swear I heard her say her name. I was holding her on my hip and talking to dd1 when I heard it. I turned around and saw she was looking in a mirror!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Tooth #2 came in yesterday with no problems. He has had a little diarrhea but no fever, no fussiness. Nothing like last time.

Sorry about the sexwrecker







She struck at our house too, but she was my MIL. There's a really funny story behind that, but I probably shouldn't go into it right now


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
carseat, in the middle of the store.

Yeah, and if it's not a true emergency, don't they charge you anyway?


Yep they do charge whether you need help or not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 







Was her cabin in Detroit Lakes, MN?

What do you guys think about this: My midwife e-mailed me recently asking if I have any unanswered questions about Livy's birth. I haven't been in contact with her because I'm embarrassed that I can't pay her right now. I mean I could spare about $50, but I need to sell a few things before I can afford to send her any more. She volunteered her services as a student midwife because she wanted to get experience. She did a great job and I'm afraid by not paying her, I'm sending her the message that I'm unappreciative. Would sending $50 now be insulting? Should I wait until I can send more? I guess I just don't know what to say to her.

Nope the cabin was here in Washington.

Pay here whatever you can. One of the places I worked at we would send really nice letters like that in the hopes of getting at least something even if it was $5.00.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
holy crow! That has to wear a person down.

I'm doing the happy dance because I'm not pregnant







Now I just have to figure out why I'm having all this lower abdominal cramping. I swear I feel like I'm having my period without the period. I think all my elimination dieting screwed my GI system up. Who knows... I'm starting to think I might have IBS. I've joked about having it for years because when life gets stressful I make lots of trips to the bathroom







, but its been a while since I felt that way. BUT! At least I'm not pregnant







I may want another baby in the next few years, but we are not ready right now!

You should really check out celiac's disease. It is often mistaken for IBS. 1 and 133 people in this country has it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Tooth #2 came in yesterday with no problems. He has had a little diarrhea but no fever, no fussiness. Nothing like last time.

Sorry about the sexwrecker







She struck at our house too, but she was my MIL. There's a really funny story behind that, but I probably shouldn't go into it right now










Glad the tooth came in with no problems. My kids never get teeth until closer to a year.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Tooth #2 came in yesterday with no problems. He has had a little diarrhea but no fever, no fussiness. Nothing like last time.

Sorry about the sexwrecker







She struck at our house too, but she was my MIL. There's a really funny story behind that, but I probably shouldn't go into it right now









Yay on the tooth! I wanna hear what MIL did,


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
About 75 miles East of Fargo, ND. I designed the layout for the town website (the chamber filled in the content):

When the Krispy Kreme in Fargo opened, one of the radio announcers accidentally started a rumor that they were low fat. I guess he was being sarcastic. A bunch of people in Fargo went nuts over them thinking they were eating healthy.
My family was part of a religious group that held doctrine similar to the plymouth brethren. I got sexually involved with a guy I met at Bible camp (interestingly, the camp is presumably very close to where you're at). When news of this hit the group, a bunch of gossip started circulating. People were saying awful things like that I had had sexual relations with a 30yo man when I was 13 and that my relationship with my step-father was "incestuous". This seriously damaged my relationship with my step-father for many years. I was told I needed to apologize to the group for my actions and repent or leave. I couldn't apologize for the things I didn't do, so I left. My mother stood by me even though I had been a very rebellious teenager. In retrospect it was a good experience in that it forced me to figure out what I truly believed instead of hanging on to the coattails of a very influential group.
What do you guys think about this: My midwife e-mailed me recently asking if I have any unanswered questions about Livy's birth. I haven't been in contact with her because I'm embarrassed that I can't pay her right now. I mean I could spare about $50, but I need to sell a few things before I can afford to send her any more. She volunteered her services as a student midwife because she wanted to get experience. She did a great job and I'm afraid by not paying her, I'm sending her the message that I'm unappreciative. Would sending $50 now be insulting? Should I wait until I can send more? I guess I just don't know what to say to her.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
Yea.....and WHY am I on MDC right now?? Blowing off steam because _~~the Sexwrecker has struck again!!~~_
Something like the 5th time in as many days.







:

Gag!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
They ALL are







.

Yep! Including my paranoid







sometimes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Sorry about the sexwrecker







She struck at our house too, but she was my MIL. There's a really funny story behind that, but I probably shouldn't go into it right now









That's funny! I want to hear too.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
We're getting snowed in and making gingerbread men.







There's a winter storm warning that a snowstorm is heading up from Texas (anyone in Texas get hit?) that will drop buckets of snow on us tonight.

That sounds like it would go over us but we haven't gotten anything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
About 75 miles East of Fargo, ND. I designed the layout for the town website (the chamber filled in the content):

www.perham.com

You must be sorta (eggcorn?) close to Backus home of Scamp Trailers? And Snugglewool is also sorta near you too I think. Somewhere over there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Jason quit his 9-5 job as a database administrator two weeks before Livy was born to start a web development business with me. I design the sites, he makes them work. Right now he's working on version 2.0 of our content management system (CMS). I worried I might hate working with my husband, but it's actually really nice. I couldn't parent two children very well without him here.

Funny - my husband wrote a CMS too. Why can't there just be a perfect one already out there?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Don't sell yourself short. You might find there are a lot of people willing to hire you without credentials. I don't have a degree, but I'm good at graphic design--that's all that matters to my clients. And your waldorf dolls are fantastic.

Yeah. Krystal, you could open a shop or sell through another shop. I'd be happy to idea-bounce with you - PM me if you want. I would really love a little secure/safe/private place to talk business with people I respect and would take advice from.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
My family was part of a religious group that held doctrine similar to the plymouth brethren. I got sexually involved with a guy I met at Bible camp (interestingly, the camp is presumably very close to where you're at). When news of this hit the group, a bunch of gossip started circulating. People were saying awful things like that I had had sexual relations with a 30yo man when I was 13 and that my relationship with my step-father was "incestuous". This seriously damaged my relationship with my step-father for many years. I was told I needed to apologize to the group for my actions and repent or leave. I couldn't apologize for the things I didn't do, so I left. My mother stood by me even though I had been a very rebellious teenager. In retrospect it was a good experience in that it forced me to figure out what I truly believed instead of hanging on to the coattails of a very influential group.

Interesting. I've heard murmurings and mentions of some religious groups around here, mostly around Duluth and up the shore. I just read about brethren on wiki. And then about some other religious groups too. I wasted about two hours on that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Have you ever seen the HGTV show Extreme Homes? There was a man on there from Ely who went off the grid. He drives a four-wheeler and powers his lights and his laptop with solar panels. He eats wild game and refrigerates it with blocks of ice from the lake.

No way! Hmm I'm trying to figure out who that might be. LOL I can't find it on hgtv.com Now that's going to bother me. Jim Dale Hought Vickery is my guess - he's a writer and I know he lives off grid. I don't think he hunts though. I could be wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Basically, we put I-b before every vowel. So my name would be pronounced "I-bash-lie-bee". Make sense?

In theory, yes. But totally not something I can think in. I'm bad at foreign languages in general. It is sort of similar to the Slums of Beverly Hills - they add extra syllables (kind of a "g-d-b" sound) in too. Interesting!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
You do nice work! Our site is outdated for the same reason. Clients always come first. Did you know you can become an affiliate of authorize.net and earn a percentage of your client's e-commerce sales? It's not much, but it's passive income nonetheless.

Yep - we do that. Some of our clients already had merchant accounts from their b&m stores, but every little bit helps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
What do you guys think about this: My midwife e-mailed me recently asking if I have any unanswered questions about Livy's birth. I haven't been in contact with her because I'm embarrassed that I can't pay her right now. I mean I could spare about $50, but I need to sell a few things before I can afford to send her any more. She volunteered her services as a student midwife because she wanted to get experience. She did a great job and I'm afraid by not paying her, I'm sending her the message that I'm unappreciative. Would sending $50 now be insulting? Should I wait until I can send more? I guess I just don't know what to say to her.

How much do you hope/plan to pay her in total? I don't think $50 with a note would be insulting. Have you paid anything? Did she tell you how much she charges, etc? It sound murky - never a fun money situation to be in.

Every day I think, OK, Henry will get one of these teeth tomorrow. I've been thinking that for like three weeks now and they are not coming through!! One upper and one lower are both so close and go back and forth from white to red and puffy. Oh how I hate teething.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Do your kids normally run that high when teething?

DD 1 did w/ all but 2 teeth. DD 2 only had a fever w/ 2 teeth the others were fever free. So I guess Elise is somewhere in the middle. She seems fine now.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Have you ever seen the HGTV show Extreme Homes? There was a man on there from Ely who went off the grid. He drives a four-wheeler and powers his lights and his laptop with solar panels. He eats wild game and refrigerates it with blocks of ice from the lake.

That's what we're going to do!!! Well maybe not the eating wild game part, but the rest of it







. DP spends all his spare time reading about building earth-sheltered houses and researching the cheapest place to buy solar panels...


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

I am trying to catch up a little. I have been MIA with awful all day M/S. My mom sent me some preggie pops, I can't wait to try them. I was sick with DD, but it seems worse this time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
nak
Question

How do you make your baby laugh?
eta
or what makes your baby laugh?

I lay her on her back and rub my forehead back and forth on her tummy, so my hair flys all over the place. She thinks it is hilarious.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Me too...

What are you planning to make for your holiday dinner?

We are making Lasagna for Xmas. Not sure what yet to make for the Solstice, but I know I am making a pineapple up-side-down sun cake.

My Mom and MIL will be here, since I feel like crap and nothing even sounds appealing to me, I hope my mom will step up and cook something yummy, like duck!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I had the pap & neg G&C cultures & one preg test last month. They said that I had to use condoms between when they tested me & when I get it inserted. Well, specifically they said "use something more reliable than LAM & the pull out method" and I said "how about condoms?" and they said "sure".

I have heard pf women actually being pregnant when it was inserted, I really thought that you are supposed to be on your period when they put it in...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anasmommy* 
Hey ladies, I am new. I just found this thread and I am excited to join in.
Ana is my may babe. She was born on the 18th.
She is beginning to scoot backwards and has been sitting up since 5 months. She is a mover and shaker. She is getting ready to cut her first tooth. Hopefully, so I can get some sleep.
I am a vegan, I have two older kids, 13 and 10 who keep me busy, and i am a teacher full time.







not that i don't love teaching, but I want to be at home.
My first question is...with the EC, I work full time and know the nanny wouldn't be cool with it, but I am a teacher and I will be home from june to september, would that be something we can do? Should I do it now when I do have her?
I am totally interested in it, so I am excited to see what book you recommend, not like I will have time to read it, LOL.
But I can try.

Welcome!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
So what does everyones SO do? What do you do when not parenting?

I am married to a piano teacher/composer

www.onsgard.net

DH is a Border Patrol Agent and right now we are on a detail to the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center in New Mexico, where he is teaching Physical Training.

While I am not parenting, I try to do a lot of things. I am trying to finish up my Masters degree in Psychology, I sew a bit, and right now I just lay around on the couch and watch movies because I feel so sick









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
We use the Kushies liners too(if I remember to) and yes, you can wash them if they don't have poop on them. I don't feel guilty, they're supposed to be biodegradable.


I am going to have to get some of those. DH doesn't want to install a diaper sprayer since we are only here until April and then we are going back home.

Well Julianne has 2 bottom teeth now. I think the top ones are starting to come in because she is ahving a really hard time sleeping still. She is a crazy little girl and likes to get into everything. A little while ago she pulled down the cable box off the entertainment center and right now she is dumping out her diaper bag.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi, Jessica, I was thinking of you last night and wondering how you were doing! I loved the book No More Morning Sickness by Miriam Erickson. It is very helpful. And being dehydrated can aggravate morning sickness.

I forgot to finish half my post earlier, no time now!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Jessica-








Sorry you are feeling so sick.. Gosh, I've totally forgotten how rotten I felt when I was preggo!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Hi, Jessica, I was thinking of you last night and wondering how you were doing! I loved the book No More Morning Sickness by Miriam Erickson. It is very helpful. And being dehydrated can aggravate morning sickness.

I forgot to finish half my post earlier, no time now!

Thanks! I am going on Amazon now to try to find it.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
CRAP, baby's crying. I will edit this post with more questions in a bit. It took me too long to edit the quote just to waste it with deletion.

Laura, just wanted to remind you that you never went back to edit this


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok I finally have more than one minute

Quote:

#7 plastic isn't necessarily a concern in toys, because it can be any number of types of plastics. It is not the PLASTICS that are the problem, it is the additives.
. . .
anything in the toys is merely incremental over what we are exposed to otherwise. . . .
Are BPA and phthalates the only problems? NO. Take a look at the chemical structures they give you on those pages. Those hexagonal parts, benzene rings, are carcinogenic, moreso in smaller molecules than larger molecules. Any additive that has that structure (including FOOD DYE) can be carcinogenic . . .
Can polycarbonate plastic be opaque? Do all polycarbonate plastics have BPA? Do other plastics besides polycarb have BPA? Do you think BPA is an issue in toys?
I thought TONS of thinks had benzene rings in them?!?! Aren't they "everywhere"?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I have heard pf women actually being pregnant when it was inserted, I really thought that you are supposed to be on your period when they put it in...

Yeah, they prefer to put them in when you are on your period, but if you are experiencing lactational ammenoreah they will put it in with just a negative pregnancy test.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I need to vent a little...

So far today my dryer has broken and I had to spend my afternoon at the laundromat with my kids...it stops after running for 5 minutes, I realized my oven is broken when I tried to heat up some leftover pizza for lunch...it won't heat up, I went to put laundry in my car and realized that something spilled all over in my trunk...not sure what it is, and while I'm cleaning it up my neighbor comes over and has to tell me that my tail light is broken. When it rains it pours, right?!

DH will kill me if he finds this, but oh well...I need a laugh...

Here's the MIL story...Saturday afternoon we got both the kids to take a nap at the same time, which you know *never* happens, so DH and I had some alone time...iykwim...we were in the basement and we hear the dogs barking and going crazy and DH asks me if I'm expecting anyone and I tell him no, so we don't worry about it. Then we hear a voice...we stop and listen and he says "Omg, it's my mom." He proceeds to wrap a towel around himself and go upstairs and tell her that "We're in the....I'm in the bath mom" She came to bring some stuff we had forgotten at her house.

The funniest part was afterwards, I was listening to our voicemail and there was a progression of messages...her saying we forgotten some stuff and she was wondering if she should bring it over...then how she was just going to bring it over and see if we are home...then apologizing over and over and how she felt so dumb.

I feel a little better now.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow, Jessica, I am so far removed from the pregnancy experience I can't even imagine. I wish the best for you. The thing that helped my morning sickness the best was snacking on almonds. But I still had it through my 16th week. Maybe even longer, I vaguely remember it going away and coming back?!

In the last few days I have thought / noticed about eleven grammar/spelling/eggcorn things that really made me mad. But I don't remember them now, and I don't want to make myself mad trying to think of them all. I did learn farther and further, though, so that's cool. I don't think I ever used them wrong before but now I'll KNOW.

I leave Thursday or Friday for the in-laws in Illinois and I have about two weeks of stuff to get done before then. But I am not stressing too much. I'll get done what I get done, what I don't will wait. I'm excited because I've taught my assistant how to ship packages so this is the first time I'm going away but orders will still be shipped. I'm so big time. LOL

Henry's top tooth is through. And he is freaking out about his bottom one now. Once that one's through that'll be 8 teeth and I'm hoping for a bit of a break. Last night I fell asleep with the kids and woke up at 2am, was going to try to get some stuff done but Henry woke every hour until about 5:30 when I gave up and went back to bed and he was still really restless until we got up around 7. I usually get good quality/amount of sleep so I was pretty non-functional this morning.

Amy, that's awesome you want to go off grid. I spent hours and hours and hours reading the Backwoods Solar catalog. Speaking of grammar, it used to have so many typos and errors I actually went through the entire thing and edited it! ROFL I was going to send it to them but I never did.

Meesa - that's a great story! It's not too embarrassing, either - just the right amount to make it funny.







I hope tomorrow's better for you.

We are dropping down on the page, girls! We are still winning post-wise but they might catch up if we don't get going.

I'm scheduled to get my IUD tomorrow. We were planning on everyone going so I wouldn't have to drive home, but I think it's less stressful if I go by myself even if I do have to drive home. This way I get to go to Target by myself again, which is really my reason for wanting to go alone.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
We are dropping down on the page, girls! We are still winning post-wise but they might catch up if we don't get going.

I believe that April is on to us - I did a very little snooping when I noticed their count had jumped 150 since last I looked.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Meesa- OMG!!! That is too funny! Sorry that happened too!

Jessica- Did you find out your EDD?

Amy- DH and I dream of living off the grid too.. but I have to have to have a community, so if you want to start a commune off the grid, we're in!

Sebastian is a little Yogi







He's been doing the downward dog the last couple days.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam is living up to his crankypants name tonight. He started running a little fever last night, did pretty good through the day, but tonight is buggin'. DH finally got him to sleep a few minutes ago.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I have heard pf women actually being pregnant when it was inserted, I really thought that you are supposed to be on your period when they put it in...

I have a friend dealing with this right now - she had (I think) a hysterogram or other like procedure and they placed a Mirena after to see if it would help with her horrible periods. She was going to throw out an old pregnancy test this week and decided she might as well pee on it first and it was ++. She's 7 weeks and had the IUD placed 3 weeks ago and it is floating above the baby







.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:

Megan Davidson, PhD















and







:?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, very offical, huh?







My dh thinks I should have that - I am not so sure about it!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Jessica~I hope you feel better...The first trimester really sucks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:

Have fun!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I have a friend dealing with this right now - she had (I think) a hysterogram or other like procedure and they placed a Mirena after to see if it would help with her horrible periods. She was going to throw out an old pregnancy test this week and decided she might as well pee on it first and it was ++. She's 7 weeks and had the IUD placed 3 weeks ago and it is floating above the baby







.

omg...that's crazy!

Kade has grown so much in the last couple of days. His jammies are up to his knees and elbows(almost), but everything in the next size is wrapped and under the tree








He got a LOT more mobile yesterday, he is getting closer to crawling and tonight in the tub, he was grabbing onto the side of the tub and trying to pull himself up to stand. Time is going by so fast...

I'm off to bed, gotta work in the morning...blah


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Kade has grown so much in the last couple of days. His jammies are up to his knees and elbows(almost), but everything in the next size is wrapped and under the tree







He got a LOT more mobile yesterday, he is getting closer to crawling and tonight in the tub, he was grabbing onto the side of the tub and trying to pull himself up to stand. Time is going by so fast...

I'm off to bed, gotta work in the morning...blah

Isn't it crazy? A week ago, Sam wasn't crawling, just rocking back and forth. He did one day of half crawling and now he's off like a shot and pulling up on everything, mostly to knees, but all the way up sometimes (plus he gets help with that from his siblings







). It's crazy and awesome and sad.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:











I hope you have a wonderful, life-changing, amazing time! We'll miss you too! Check in if you can


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I have a friend dealing with this right now - she had (I think) a hysterogram or other like procedure and they placed a Mirena after to see if it would help with her horrible periods. She was going to throw out an old pregnancy test this week and decided she might as well pee on it first and it was ++. She's 7 weeks and had the IUD placed 3 weeks ago and it is floating above the baby







.

That is so sad







is she able to keep the pregnancy?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Yes, very offical, huh?







My dh thinks I should have that - I am not so sure about it!

Heck, if i had a PhD I'd want everyone to know! You worked your butt off for that!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
Sounds good to me. Where do you want to meet at? Can we meet sometime after 1:30.

Oh it is ewins24 who is also going to come??? If she can.

Michelle..... are you out there? Are you joining us?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Sebastian is a little Yogi







He's been doing the downward dog the last couple days.

My 3 yo has been doing cobra and downward dog since she was tiny, and I always tell her what pose she's in. The other day we were at tumbling class and the teacher said, "Now let's do bridge." (Meaning what is called a half wheel in yoga.) So dd went right into a yoga bridge!

Kirin is in a phase where she doesn't sleep till midnight. Right now she's doing karate kicks and squealing on the couch w/dh.

Starting to work on the next set of teeth.

We finally put up the tree and she loved the lights. Didn't do ornaments yet cause it was late. Well, she's crying now, I suppose that's my cue.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
That is so sad







is she able to keep the pregnancy?

She doesn't know yet. She has another appointment on Friday to see what they can do to get the IUD out without hurting the pregnancy.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Yes, April DDC is on to us! There was a post that sd "OK, we are only 50 behind May!" We can't let them catch up!!! LOL

Messa







You poor thing. At least you've gotten all the bad luck out of the way in one day. That is too darn funny about your MIL though! I'm sure she was just as embarrassed as you guys were.
Jessica, I'm so sorry you are feeling so rotten. The 1st trimester is so tough. Have you tried ginger, honey dew melon, canlope, saltine crackers, almonds and lemon heads? Those are a few things that kinda helped me. If it gets too bad then your dr can give you some meds. Don't suffer though b/c that is NOT fun. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I leave Thursday or Friday for the in-laws in Illinois and I have about two weeks of stuff to get done before then. But I am not stressing too much. I'll get done what I get done, what I don't will wait. I'm excited because I've taught my assistant how to ship packages so this is the first time I'm going away but orders will still be shipped. I'm so big time. LOL

Henry's top tooth is through. And he is freaking out about his bottom one now. Once that one's through that'll be 8 teeth and I'm hoping for a bit of a break. Last night I fell asleep with the kids and woke up at 2am, was going to try to get some stuff done but Henry woke every hour until about 5:30 when I gave up and went back to bed and he was still really restless until we got up around 7. I usually get good quality/amount of sleep so I was pretty non-functional this morning.

I'm scheduled to get my IUD tomorrow. We were planning on everyone going so I wouldn't have to drive home, but I think it's less stressful if I go by myself even if I do have to drive home. This way I get to go to Target by myself again, which is really my reason for wanting to go alone.









Thats so good you got your assistant so she can ship! I'm sure that relieves things a bit for you.
8 teeth! WOW Poor guys must be suffering w/ all this teething. I hope he gets a break soon and lets you sleep. I'm no good on little sleep either.
I think you should go by yourself too, heck Target alone! Girl, YES!! LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I believe that April is on to us - I did a very little snooping when I noticed their count had jumped 150 since last I looked.

They are!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:

I'll miss ya! I hope you have a GREAT time!! I can't wait to hear all about your Amish births you get to attend. Have a safe trip!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Sam is living up to his crankypants name tonight. He started running a little fever last night, did pretty good through the day, but tonight is buggin'. DH finally got him to sleep a few minutes ago.

Poor Sam!







It seems like teething is being tough on our May babies. Elise has been VERY grumpy and has had a fever on and off for 3 days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I have a friend dealing with this right now - she had (I think) a hysterogram or other like procedure and they placed a Mirena after to see if it would help with her horrible periods. She was going to throw out an old pregnancy test this week and decided she might as well pee on it first and it was ++. She's 7 weeks and had the IUD placed 3 weeks ago and it is floating above the baby







.









to your friend! That is so scary! I'll keep her and her baby in my thoughts and prayers. How will they get it out?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Kade has grown so much in the last couple of days. His jammies are up to his knees and elbows(almost), but everything in the next size is wrapped and under the tree







He got a LOT more mobile yesterday, he is getting closer to crawling and tonight in the tub, he was grabbing onto the side of the tub and trying to pull himself up to stand. Time is going by so fast...

Amazing how fast these babies are growing! Time is too fast.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Yes, very offical, huh?







My dh thinks I should have that - I am not so sure about it!

I'll have to 2nd (or was it 3rd or 4th) that you should use your PHD. You worked hard for that you deserve to use it! 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Michelle..... are you out there? Are you joining us?

I AM I AM I AM!!!!!







I just got off the phone w/ DH a little bit ago and he isn't coming in until that night so I can join y'all.
Heidi, are you brining any of your other kids besides Maggie? I'm not sure if I'll bring the older two yet. I may use this time to do some shopping.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
My 3 yo has been doing cobra and downward dog since she was tiny, and I always tell her what pose she's in. The other day we were at tumbling class and the teacher said, "Now let's do bridge." (Meaning what is called a half wheel in yoga.) So dd went right into a yoga bridge!

Kirin is in a phase where she doesn't sleep till midnight. Right now she's doing karate kicks and squealing on the couch w/dh.

Starting to work on the next set of teeth.


That is too cute about your DD! Have Kirin and Elise been talking? That is excatly what Elise has been doing. Teeth!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
She doesn't know yet. She has another appointment on Friday to see what they can do to get the IUD out without hurting the pregnancy.

More







and














rayers for her and her baby.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Since they are REALLY on to us. I'm gonna just post a few random things since they are only 5 behind us...


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Do you wrap your gifts from Santa? That is if you do Santa..


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

We don't wrap Santa gifts they are just sitting out when the kids walk down stairs.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

To answer a question a few pages back that I never got too..

My DH is in the Navy and is a pilot. I'm very proud of him.

I haven't worked outside the home since DD 1 was 4. I would love to be a lactation consultant or maybe even a midwife one day. I volunteer as a peer consultant for Moms who need help its very rewarding.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I believe that April is on to us - I did a very little snooping when I noticed their count had jumped 150 since last I looked.

Hahahaha, did you think we'd let you win without a fight?







:

ooops, I just upped your post count


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you wrap your gifts from Santa? That is if you do Santa..

I don't think we will. They are only getting 1 thing from santa.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
To answer a question a few pages back that I never got too..

My DH is in the Navy and is a pilot. I'm very proud of him.

I haven't worked outside the home since DD 1 was 4. I would love to be a lactation consultant or maybe even a midwife one day. I volunteer as a peer consultant for Moms who need help its very rewarding.

Oh, I never answered this either. My husband is a Tech Sergeant in the Air Force. He hates it though. I was in the Air Force for 10 years, then worked as a nanny briefly until I got pregnant. Since then I've been mostly enjoying just staying at home taking care of the house and the baby. When DH gets out of the Air Force next December, we are going to move in with my mom and then I'll start venturing out on my own again, since I'll have my mom to care for Kermit.

Since I've been home and I've had all this time to think, I've gained a lot of clarity on what I want to do with my life. Something I could never really decide on before now. My job in the Air Force was not something I was passionate about at all, but I just didn't really know what else to do. Now I think I actually might know what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Jessica ~ sorry you're feeling rotten, my sister had terrible MS so she got meds, and they helped big time. What's your EDD for your new LO?

OK I need to vent (though I'm wondering if I should start a new post for it to up our count? lol j/k) ... so I thought we had said bye-bye to bed bugs after 2 really PITB, stinky pest control treatments but alas, yesterday when I was putting on Raven's snow suit I discovered a live bed bug just hanging out on the leg of it. I freaked, starting shaking really, but managed to capture it on a piece of sticky tape. I called the property manager and so they are having pest control come again this Thursday, but still saying we are going to have to pay for it and it's going to be "really expensive" ... so I start bagging up all Raven's clothes to take to the laundromat. DP gets home and loads them all into the car. By the time we get to the laundromat, it's closed. So we decide to come home and just do the laundry tonight. But this morning DP leaves to go to wokr and comes back 10 mins. later and the car won't start. So we don't know what's wrong with it, but it obviously needs to go to the mechanic... but right now it's all full of laundry... so he had to take the bus to work, and was probably super late, and now I have no idea how we are going to get all this laundry to the laundromat, pick up our CSA share tonight (last one 'til the New Year), and pack and prepare the house for the treatment (we have to pack up and move everything around), and get to MILs on Thursday














: ...these things are such a







nightmare. And impossible to get rid of when you live in an apt. because they just hang out at a neighbours and come back when the pesticide wears off...







: I wish we could afford to move out to the country NOW.







And who knows what all this pesticide is doing to Raven's little body, but we don't really have a choice... arghhh...

~~~ rant over ~~~


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Amy.

I am so sorry so many unfortunate things are happening at once!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Drinking a smoothie and getting ready to go to the airport.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Doing my part for the amazingly high thread post-count game


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Amy, I'm so sorry! I hope things get better.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

32.5 on Saturday, 6 months older than DH.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

San Antonio, though I'm really hoping vacation in February to NYC will take the new top honors









DH.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

to all the mamas with the falling apart cars, ovens, bugs, etc. Good news is, if you caught the bad luck bug from me, it should go into remission pretty quickly. With all the crap, we've been really, really blessed this month.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was going to ETA, but we were down by one









Flip, now I forgot what I was going to ETA. I'm sure it will come back to me.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

Turned 29 in October.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

My favorite vacation was a road trip I took with DH. We camped in different places in New York, Vermont, and Maine for about two weeks. We got to be outdoors so much and it felt really good. And it was two weeks where it was pretty much just the two of us. So much fun. I can't wait to do something similar when Kermit's a little bit older.

I don't have a bff. I'm not good at having girlfriends, and it's hard to have male friends when one is married, I find.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

26, and DH is 32


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?


We spent 2 weeks in Jamaica for our honeymoon and it was wonderful! We made friends with some locals, a great lady friend who lives in DC that we still talk to, went SCUBA diving as often as we could.. it was great. My favorite part was how natural everything was.. who would have thought that fruit punch could be made with REAL fruit!?


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Jessica- Did you find out your EDD?


Not yet, I have an appt on the 24th, though it is with a MW that I have never seen before (we are away from home) and I don't kow if they are going to take kindly to my refusal of pap smear and other tests...so they might fire me...I'll just have to wait and see.

Thanks everyone for your support...I am so looking forward to the 2nd trimester









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:

How exciting!! Have a nice trip!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
That is so sad







is she able to keep the pregnancy?

Heck, if i had a PhD I'd want everyone to know! You worked your butt off for that!









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
To answer a question a few pages back that I never got too..

My DH is in the Navy and is a pilot. I'm very proud of him.

I haven't worked outside the home since DD 1 was 4. I would love to be a lactation consultant or maybe even a midwife one day. I volunteer as a peer consultant for Moms who need help its very rewarding.

What does he fly?? I always wanted to fly while I was in the Marines

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

DH and I took our honeymoon in Italy and it was amazing because we didn't plan anything but our flight into Rome and out of Venice. Everything in between we just kind of explored and did what we felt like doing.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

Do you have a bff?
I have 2, and they are both named Katie!

Katie #1 is my oldest friend, 20 years+ now.

Katie #2 I spent my teenage outcast years with in small town Idaho


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:










YAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

April is beating us...








:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

We don't do Santa, but if we did, I would wrap the presents. Mostly because I love wrapping things


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Jessica ~ sorry you're feeling rotten, my sister had terrible MS so she got meds, and they helped big time. What's your EDD for your new LO?

OK I need to vent (though I'm wondering if I should start a new post for it to up our count? lol j/k) ... so I thought we had said bye-bye to bed bugs after 2 really PITB, stinky pest control treatments but alas, yesterday when I was putting on Raven's snow suit I discovered a live bed bug just hanging out on the leg of it. I freaked, starting shaking really, but managed to capture it on a piece of sticky tape. I called the property manager and so they are having pest control come again this Thursday, but still saying we are going to have to pay for it and it's going to be "really expensive" ... so I start bagging up all Raven's clothes to take to the laundromat. DP gets home and loads them all into the car. By the time we get to the laundromat, it's closed. So we decide to come home and just do the laundry tonight. But this morning DP leaves to go to wokr and comes back 10 mins. later and the car won't start. So we don't know what's wrong with it, but it obviously needs to go to the mechanic... but right now it's all full of laundry... so he had to take the bus to work, and was probably super late, and now I have no idea how we are going to get all this laundry to the laundromat, pick up our CSA share tonight (last one 'til the New Year), and pack and prepare the house for the treatment (we have to pack up and move everything around), and get to MILs on Thursday














: ...these things are such a







nightmare. And impossible to get rid of when you live in an apt. because they just hang out at a neighbours and come back when the pesticide wears off...







: I wish we could afford to move out to the country NOW.







And who knows what all this pesticide is doing to Raven's little body, but we don't really have a choice... arghhh...

~~~ rant over ~~~











So sorry!!!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there a smilie for p(pumping)ak?








DH fixed our dryer...I love that man!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

I'm going to say my honeymoon too. We went to Vegas and it was really mellow and fun.

I have a bff, which is weird to me because I've never been good at making girlfriends. We are so alike, it's scary. Examples: We're both Virgos, bdays are 3 days apart, our hubbys are both dj's in a group together, our kids names rhyme and it wasn't on purpose(Saige/Gage Kade/Jade), Sunday night, they came over and she told me they all have the same exact stockings, same colors and everything.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I miss watching the baby move around in my belly...that's about the only thing I miss about being preg


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry about the bedbugs, that sounds awful.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I volunteer as a peer consultant for Moms who need help its very rewarding.

That sounds like a really neat thing to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
Now I think I actually might know what I want to be when I grow up.

Do tell!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
OK I need to vent (though I'm wondering if I should start a new post for it to up our count? lol j/k) ... so I thought we had said bye-bye to bed bugs after 2 really PITB, stinky pest control treatments but alas, yesterday when I was putting on Raven's snow suit I discovered a live bed bug just hanging out on the leg of it. I freaked, starting shaking really, but managed to capture it on a piece of sticky tape. I called the property manager and so they are having pest control come again this Thursday, but still saying we are going to have to pay for it and it's going to be "really expensive" ... so I start bagging up all Raven's clothes to take to the laundromat. DP gets home and loads them all into the car. By the time we get to the laundromat, it's closed. So we decide to come home and just do the laundry tonight. But this morning DP leaves to go to wokr and comes back 10 mins. later and the car won't start. So we don't know what's wrong with it, but it obviously needs to go to the mechanic... but right now it's all full of laundry... so he had to take the bus to work, and was probably super late, and now I have no idea how we are going to get all this laundry to the laundromat, pick up our CSA share tonight (last one 'til the New Year), and pack and prepare the house for the treatment (we have to pack up and move everything around), and get to MILs on Thursday














: ...these things are such a







nightmare. And impossible to get rid of when you live in an apt. because they just hang out at a neighbours and come back when the pesticide wears off...







: I wish we could afford to move out to the country NOW.







And who knows what all this pesticide is doing to Raven's little body, but we don't really have a choice... arghhh...
~~~ rant over ~~~











Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

24, DH is 29

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

Last December we ditched Christmas and went to the Florida Keys. At the time, we really couldn't afford to go, but we figured we'd soon have two kids and a business, so we really couldn't afford NOT to go, either. Between morning sickness and motion sickness, I was vomiting a lot on that trip, but Hubby said he'd never someone so green smile so much. The highlight of the trip was snorkeling with a tiger shark at Fort Jefferson National Park, the least visited Nat. Park in the U.S.

I don't have a BFF, really. I'm friends with people I was friends with in grade school, but we tend to lose touch.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:










Way to go!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)

I miss having my hubby carry on conversations with my abdomen while I'm sleeping.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hahahaha, did you think we'd let you win without a fight?







:

ooops, I just upped your post count






































:









SPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pity & hugs. I hope you're right, EFPookie, and I'm glad to hear you're having a better month.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:

Woo hoo! Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)

I was just thinking about this a couple days ago... but now i can not remember what I had thought. Hrmph. Oh well just another reason to come back and post again.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)


I'll answer my own question- I miss having an excuse to wear my slippers all the time!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Oh Amy, I'm so sorry they are back! I hope this treatment works. How do you have to pay for this when you live in an appt? I thought they had to cover all pest problems? At least thats the way it was when I lived in an appt in FL. I hope you don't have to pay.

More







on your car! I hope its just something simple and very cheap!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We spent 2 weeks in Jamaica for our honeymoon and it was wonderful! We made friends with some locals, a great lady friend who lives in DC that we still talk to, went SCUBA diving as often as we could.. it was great. My favorite part was how natural everything was.. who would have thought that fruit punch could be made with REAL fruit!?

That sounds wonderful!!! I sooo want to go to Jamaica. Maybe after Elise weans DH & I'll go just the 2 of us.....


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:










CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats AWESOME sweetie! You should be sooo proud of yourself!!!








:







:


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats AWESOME sweetie! You should be sooo proud of yourself!!!








:







:

Thanks! I almost wish i would have done the school thing sooner, but oh well... at this rate I'll have my BA in 8-10 years,


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

DH is 37 and I'm 34.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

We really only go on vacation to visit family since we are so far away from them. We LOVE to go to Destin, FL to the beach there. We went on our honeymoon there and it was great!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

My bff is someone I met a few yrs ago. Its funny b/c we are pretty different but we get along so well. We respect each other and just have a great relationship.

My bff from high school I still keep in touch but we aren't as close as we were but I know that if I need her she'd be there in a heart beat.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I AM I AM I AM!!!!!







I just got off the phone w/ DH a little bit ago and he isn't coming in until that night so I can join y'all.
Heidi, are you brining any of your other kids besides Maggie? I'm not sure if I'll bring the older two yet. I may use this time to do some shopping.


I was not planning on it as I was planning on doing some shopping too. 1:30 pm at Apple Bees?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

The only thing I miss about being pg is feeling the baby moving around inside.









I understand about the sickies.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I was not planning on it as I was planning on doing some shopping too. 1:30 pm at Apple Bees?

OK then, I'll only bring Elise then. Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:










That is wonderful


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Sebastian is a little Yogi







He's been doing the downward dog the last couple days.

ezra does this, too! he started doing this a while ago, before he crawled, but he still crawls on hands & feet (not knees). we call him our little monkey boy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
I leave in the morning for my month is rural Wis. Packing and preparing now!

I will miss you all







:

have a lovely, lovely time & i can't wait to hear about the amish births!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hahahaha, did you think we'd let you win without a fight?







:

ooops, I just upped your post count









hee hee hee.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

me=36 dh=50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

fav vacation: dh & i went to costa rica for a month which was awesome! i also spent 3 months in guatemala & mexico in my early 20s....i LOVE mexico!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)

i miss eating whatever i wanted without worrying about getting fat.

i miss falling asleep on the couch & being able to sleep there without dh getting mad. (i got some great sleep on the couch when i was preggers with ezra because dh had to get up with the girls!







)


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My final grades were just posted and I got all A's!!!







:







:







:


That's great!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you wrap your gifts from Santa? That is if you do Santa..

yep, with special Santa paper. Dh thinks its weird that I only give the kids one Santa gift each. He said he always got most of his gifts from Santa. I want my kids to know we got the gifts!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

30







dh just turned 32









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

Do you have a bff?

best vacation was to Napa with my BFF Dulcinea. We were roommates in the dorms at the U of Az and have been best friends ever since (12+ years).


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
The only thing I miss about being pg is feeling the baby moving around inside.









I understand about the sickies.









me too! This last pregnancy was very hard on me until the last trimester.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

mommas, they've taken the lead! Some questions....

1. is baby getting holiday gifts?

-Eric is getting 2...one is a shape sorter thing that he can walk behind pushing, the other is a waldorf doll (that I love so much I want to steal).

2. anybody knitting for gifts and have some quick knitting ideas for dd's teacher?

3. what's the weather like where you're at?

its so warm here in Tucson that I wore a tank top to get the mail at 4pm


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
mommas, they've taken the lead! Some questions....

1. is baby getting holiday gifts?


I got him some wooden blocks, a shape sorting thing, a Dr. Suess book, wool longies, a mushroom rattle, and some PJs (for winter solstice).


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 

2. anybody knitting for gifts and have some quick knitting ideas for dd's teacher?

I wish i knew how to knit, maybe by next year I'll learn and make stuff.

(Note to self- My new years resolution is to learn how to knit.)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
3. what's the weather like where you're at?


It's cold and snowy







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I wish i knew how to knit, maybe by next year I'll learn and make stuff.

(Note to self- My new years resolution is to learn how to knit.)









check out www.knittinghelp.com Buy yourself some neat yarn (what I mean is, don't get some super-fuzzy novelty yarn) in a worsted weight (read the yarn label) and a set of US8 needles and watch all the videos on Knittinghelp. I watched each a few times before attempting something and then moved on to the next technique. Now I can knit all kinds of super-complicated stuff


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Thanks! I almost wish i would have done the school thing sooner, but oh well... at this rate I'll have my BA in 8-10 years,









from start to finish it took me 11 years







There was a 4-year stretch where I wasn't going to school and a few years where I took "fun" classes that only lead to more debt. Once I knew what I wanted it took 2 years to finish up my BS.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It's cold and snowy







:


send some down here. I miss snow


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
mommas, they've taken the lead! Some questions....

1. is baby getting holiday gifts?

-Eric is getting 2...one is a shape sorter thing that he can walk behind pushing, the other is a waldorf doll (that I love so much I want to steal).

2. anybody knitting for gifts and have some quick knitting ideas for dd's teacher?

3. what's the weather like where you're at?

its so warm here in Tucson that I wore a tank top to get the mail at 4pm










Julianne is getting some bath toys, a stacking toy, a play piggy bank and a wooden fox & Gingerbread Man. Hopefully she toys get a butt load more toys from the rest of the family...

It was really warm here in New Mexico today, but I'm sure not as warm as it was in Yuma,AZ where we actually live.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
from start to finish it took me 11 years







There was a 4-year stretch where I wasn't going to school and a few years where I took "fun" classes that only lead to more debt. Once I knew what I wanted it took 2 years to finish up my BS.

I Am just taking my generals right now to get them out of the way (saving the best for last i guess)

DH is 32 and just got his BS, so I'll probably be about the same age as him if i can do it in 6 years... ha, ya right


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 

It was really warm here in New Mexico today, but I'm sure not as warm as it was in Yuma,AZ where we actually live.

DH got a job offer in Yuma yesterday.. he turned it down


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I was not planning on it as I was planning on doing some shopping too. 1:30 pm at Apple Bees?

yesyesyes! i'll be there! i'll have my mom with me, and kayleigh, but that's it. I have to figure out if lego is more expensive in Canada or the US.....
here's hoping the border doesn't suck, but we will probably leave before 10am anyways so we'll have lots of time to shop and stop for lunch and shop some more!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you wrap your gifts from Santa? That is if you do Santa..

Yes, we wrap our gifts from Santa. For some reason the kids assume that unwrapped gifts are from us and we just didn't have time to wrap them!








And yes, we do Santa, but I'm pretty sure SD(11) doesn't believe in Santa any more and SS(8) is pretty suspicious unless she's told him or his mom told him, he hasn't asked. And, of course, DD is too little to know the difference yet!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)

I miss feeling the movements too.
I miss my hair not falling out!!
I miss my "glowing" complexion.
I miss not being harrassed by DH for buying avocados!

But, I don't miss having to watch my sugar intake, and I don't miss the swollen feet.







:


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

*1. is baby getting holiday gifts?*

yes, some wooden blocks and some books. that's from us. I'm SURE that my parents and other relatives will get things for her, but we're going easy on Christmas this year. The other kids aren't getting much either, just a few choice things instead of loads of crap.

*2. anybody knitting for gifts and have some quick knitting ideas for dd's teacher?*

I started a sweater for DD but I'm not going to have it finished in time, I just haven't had time to work on it since I finished the ribbing at the bottom.







:
I am doing a quilting project for a friend, if I can find the time. My parents are coming for a week tomorrow so hopefully I can find a bit of baby free time while they are here!

3. what's the weather like where you're at?

rain, rain and then..... MORE RAIN!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
from start to finish it took me 11 years







There was a 4-year stretch where I wasn't going to school and a few years where I took "fun" classes that only lead to more debt. Once I knew what I wanted it took 2 years to finish up my BS.

wow, 11 years?! I guess I'm not much quicker with my schooling... I did my BSc Chemistry in 5 years, then worked for 4 years, then spent another two years in school doing my Plastics Engineering Diploma.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I miss feeling the movements too.
*I miss my hair not falling out!!*
I miss my "glowing" complexion.
I miss not being harrassed by DH for buying avocados!

But, I don't miss having to watch my sugar intake, and I don't miss the swollen feet.








:









: me too!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Ok I finally have more than one minute
Can polycarbonate plastic be opaque? Do all polycarbonate plastics have BPA? Do other plastics besides polycarb have BPA? Do you think BPA is an issue in toys?
I thought TONS of thinks had benzene rings in them?!?! Aren't they "everywhere"?

*Can polycarbonate plastic be opaque?*
Yes, but they add fillers and dyes to make it opaque, thus increasing the additives and crap that is in it.

*Do all polycarbonate plastics have BPA?* no, not necessarily. And any food packaging made in Canada, to the best of my knowledge, is not allowed to have BPA added in. Also, other plastics also contain BPA. One place I worked, our competitors lost some business to us because they were using BPA in cookie packaging that was a co-extruded EVA/PP.

*Do you think BPA is an issue in toys?* Yes, but I think that phytoestrogens are an issue in soy when consumed in large quantities. YMMMV







BUT, I don't think that avoiding plastics altogether is the answer either. Everything in moderation. The majority of our toys are coth toys, but we have our fair share of plastic as well.

You need to look at how the child is using the toy. Plastic toys are probably best used with older kids who spend a lot less time chewing and sucking on them and more time playing with them. A "gift buddy" from another board I am on sent us a plastic _Bead Buddy_ by PlaySkool. It's a cute little thing, plastic body, painted wires, plastic beads. When I first put it in front of Kayleigh she happily spun some beads and slid them around, then she proceeded to chew on it. Um, no thanks, I put it away for later when she's done exploring with her mouth so much.

*I thought TONS of thinks had benzene rings in them?!?! Aren't they "everywhere"?*

Yes, lots of things have them, including most flavours, dyes and other additives. That includes what is naturally found in nature. Spearmint oil for instance, contains a benzene ring... menthol.... most pungent spices. But we don't eat them in large quantities right? It really depends on what is attached to the rings and how many there are and a variety of other things, but as a rule, you should probably not be ingesting things that are synthetic PERIOD in large quantites. We don't buy juice or pop at our house that has colourant added to it, we don't buy anything that is labelled "Lite", "Light", "Low Fat", etc. Obviously there is the odd thing that slips in, but as a rule, yuck, for us anyways.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

K, this'll bump us to 10 behind april but I have to go make dinner and sell some babylegs and go tutor my Gr. 9 math student for the last time before school is out for the holidays! Good luck! I'll try to check in later. Happy Posting!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i have a few bffs....one i've known for 30 years! we're very different but since we met in grade school, all those differences mean nothing because she's really more like a sister. another i met when pregnant with dd1 so we've only been friends for 5 yrs but i'll definitely know her forever & i love her to pieces! i also have a friend who i've known since college (15 yrs) and even though i only speak with her every few weeks our bond is eternal. i really love my friends!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i want to knit so badly! one goal i have for 2008 is to knit christmas stockings for the whole family. that shouldn't be too hard, right?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

More for the post count


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i want to knit so badly! one goal i have for 2008 is to knit christmas stockings for the whole family. that shouldn't be too hard, right?

I'll share that goal with you!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

speaking of bffs, we just had some old friends over for dinner. we also met them in our bradley class with dd1 but they have since moved to washington. they're in the area for christmas, though, and invited themselves over for dinner. i love it! it was so wonderful to catch up with them & see their two gorgeous little guys. again, i love my friends!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i have a few bffs....one i've known for 30 years! *we're very different but since we met in grade school, all those differences mean nothing because she's really more like a sister.* another i met when pregnant with dd1 so we've only been friends for 5 yrs but i'll definitely know her forever & i love her to pieces! i also have a friend who i've known since college (15 yrs) and even though i only speak with her every few weeks our bond is eternal. i really love my friends!

Thats how my bff #1 are too!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ezra loves crayons. is it bad that he sucks on them? i try to keep them out of his mouth but the girls fling them everywhere & he inevitably ends up with a few in his hands which work their way into his mouth.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

ezra has also discovered dirt! he pulled a plant over today & was completely infatuated with the dirt. plus, he was diaperless & peed on the dirt which turned to mud which _really_ fascinated him. boys.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

can you tell i'm trying to up the post count? we were 5 behind when i came online.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
can you tell i'm trying to up the post count? we were 5 behind when i came online.









me too! we are so close to catching up


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

oh yeah....we've got snow in chicagoland. we really got dumped on so it looks like winter is here to stay. very sad. i'm a warm weather girl.....i like to be barefoot & wear tank tops. i still go barefoot, though. i took the trash out today without shoes. i get the mail without shoes. i chatted with a friend in the driveway today without my shoes on for about 15 minutes!? dh & the kids are all barefooters, too. the neighbors actually make jokes about it & poke fun when they actually see us in a pair of shoes!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Thats how my bff #1 are too!

it's so wonderful, isn't it? don't you feel like, as you get older, differences are more appreciated than scorned? i love all my friends for all their wacky ways!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

"they" are so onto us!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

what time do your LOs go to bed?

it's 8pm by me & ezra is sitting on my lap, no signs of sleepiness.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

does the server always get goofy at 8pm CST? it seems like whenever i want to read or post at 8pm i have difficulties.....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
what time do your LOs go to bed?

it's 8pm by me & ezra is sitting on my lap, no signs of sleepiness.

It's been around 10ish lately.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
does the server always get goofy at 8pm CST? it seems like whenever i want to read or post at 8pm i have difficulties.....

Yes, for me too (but it's 7pm here)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
"they" are so onto us!

Yes they are! Is it just the 2 of us?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess it is just me now, and they are ahead again









I am sooooo sick it's been an aweful day


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

did they add more new smilies? I just noticed this one:







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

how cute are these!?







:







:







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

:







:







<---my favorite smilies (I know the last one isn't new, but its a favorite!)


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I am sooooo sick it's been an aweful day

sorry







Go sit in front of a humidifier and eat some soup!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
how cute are these!?







:







:







:

Those are cute!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
did they add more new smilies? I just noticed this one:







:









:








:








hale:

also new I think.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ugh, I just woke up after falling asleep feeding Sam - my neck is all cranky.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

YES! Victory is mine. Sam stayed asleep when I layed (laid) him down. Gotta get to work, I'm late. Will post between reports


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Number nerd - I had posts #666 and 777.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Number nerd - I had posts #666 and 777.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

*1. is baby getting holiday gifts?*

K is getting some clothes, pj's, a paci clip, and a train that is made of wooden blocks.

*3. what's the weather like where you're at?*

Cold and wet







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
what time do your LOs go to bed?

Lately it has been 10ish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
how cute are these!?







:







:







:

I noticed those earlier on someone's sig, they are way cute!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

anybody want to see ds's doll? I know its a wee bit beyond his age group, but I really wanted a doll for him. I may have to get another one after Christmas that he can drag around and chew on more. Anyway, I love this doll. His clothes are all velour









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2230/...97cd9f92c1.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...90f1a9d9be.jpg


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

:








: what is a lotus birth?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
anybody want to see ds's doll? I know its a wee bit beyond his age group, but I really wanted a doll for him. I may have to get another one after Christmas that he can drag around and chew on more. Anyway, I love this doll. His clothes are all velour










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2230/...97cd9f92c1.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...90f1a9d9be.jpg

how cute!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







:








: what is a lotus birth?


from wiki: Lotus birth, or Umbilical Nonseverance,is the practice of leaving the umbilical cord intact following birth, allowing the physiological process of the cord substance known as Wharton's jelly to naturally seal the cord within 10-20 minutes postpartum. The umbilical cord then dries and eventually detaches from the umbilicus. Detachment usually occurs 2-3 days after birth.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
what time do your LOs go to bed?

it's 8pm by me & ezra is sitting on my lap, no signs of sleepiness.

Whenever I get around to putting her to bed! Seriously, we try for around 9pm every night, but some nights it's earlier if she's cranky and hasn't napped well and other nights we aren't even home yet and she goes to bed after we get home, get settled and relax a bit.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

LizzyQ: I was just looking through your blog and had to tell you how cute Sebastian is! Eric wore the very same chicken costume for Halloween







It was so cute, but in Tucson it was still warm and I had to take it off of him after only 30 minutes. The poor guy looked so uncomfortable.

So, any babies crawling? My kids are slow movers. Eric just (in the last couple days) got good at sitting up. I think he'll probably just go straight to walking one day. He rolls a bunch and kicks his little legs like he's hoping they'll propel him forward. Its funny to watch.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Number nerd - I had posts #666 and 777.









I'm surprised that Laura didn't point them out


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
anybody want to see ds's doll? I know its a wee bit beyond his age group, but I really wanted a doll for him. I may have to get another one after Christmas that he can drag around and chew on more. Anyway, I love this doll. His clothes are all velour









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2230/...97cd9f92c1.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...90f1a9d9be.jpg

Oooh, that is cute, where did you get it??!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Oooh, that is cute, where did you get it??!


www.moonchildhandworkstudio.blogspot.com


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

dude...we're neck and neck with *them*


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
So, any babies crawling? My kids are slow movers. Eric just (in the last couple days) got good at sitting up. I think he'll probably just go straight to walking one day. He rolls a bunch and kicks his little legs like he's hoping they'll propel him forward. Its funny to watch.

No crawling here. Are you kidding? She sits really well, and she's rolling really well now too, but she barely moves when you put her on the floor, all movement is confined to the king size bed. She loves to roll over and over on the bed, just not on the hard floor! I'm not sad though, much easier to only cat-proof our Christmas tree than to baby-proof it!

Kayleigh likes to stand, and will stand leaning on the coffee table but when will she figure out that she has to hold onto it!? I'm guessing when she learns to pull herself up on it instead of being placed there.... but I don't think that is going to happen, our coffee table design is not condusive (that doesn't look like it's spelled correcty... anyone?) to pulling to standing. As a side note, the coffee table is something that DH and I built together (my design) a few weeks after we met.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
LizzyQ: I was just looking through your blog and had to tell you how cute Sebastian is! Eric wore the very same chicken costume for Halloween







It was so cute, but in Tucson it was still warm and I had to take it off of him after only 30 minutes. The poor guy looked so uncomfortable.

So, any babies crawling? My kids are slow movers. Eric just (in the last couple days) got good at sitting up. I think he'll probably just go straight to walking one day. He rolls a bunch and kicks his little legs like he's hoping they'll propel him forward. Its funny to watch.

I think he is cute too









Seb is crawling, slowly.. well, he is scooting, not really crawling, but he gets himself onto all 4s but gets on his belly to move around.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

I'm here, but I'm supposed to be working.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
As a side note, the coffee table is something that DH and I built together (my design) a few weeks after we met.









Aww! So what's the average you think? I don't really give a hoot if my kid is average, I'm just curious. My kids have big heads and I know it can't be easy balancing that thing...lmbo.

BTW...we're tied. Next post pulls us into the lead. Woo-hoo.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone taken any holiday pics of thier babies and families?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Has anyone taken any holiday pics of thier babies and families?


I tried but Eric was being such a nerd. He does this fake cough thing (I think he knows it helps him fart) and he was doing that the whole time. Then he was looking at his sisters and picking at their faces. Then he did his raspberry blowing thing. I got a bunch of funny pictures, but nothing card-worthy


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I tried but Eric was being such a nerd. *He does this fake cough thing (I think he knows it helps him fart)* and he was doing that the whole time. Then he was looking at his sisters and picking at their faces. Then he did his raspberry blowing thing. I got a bunch of funny pictures, but nothing card-worthy









Livy does that, too. Although I don't know if that's why she does it...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is a pic of Seb in front of presents, that I took today:

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMGP4708.jpg


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

here is kind of a bad pic, i was trying to catch him in his downward dog:

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMGP4712.jpg


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

We don't do Christmas, but this is card worthy. I took two pictures of the two of them. In the other one they're both looking at anything but the camera. I still don't know how I got them to smile simultaneously.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...cardworthy.jpg


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

DANG!! i go away for a few days and the game is ON!









i am too tired to really help the post count, but i shall try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Where did you take your favorite vacation to date?

GERMANY! i was there visiting dh while we were stuck living apart during claire's pregnancy--i had SO much stress going on then, but those 3 weeks were a whirlwind of kid-free romance that i will never forget. i mean, he proposed to me--in a castle!!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:

Do you have a bff?]
not really. i have a handful of women that i love like sisters, but they live far away and we never rly get to talk much. if i had to pick one it'd be Janis, my midwife friend. she "gets" me


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

***disclaimer*** my up-the-post-count-help will be annoying!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Parting questions for discussion:

How old are you?

I'm turning 27 next month







dh is 20.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
We don't do Christmas, but this is card worthy. I took two pictures of the two of them. In the other one they're both looking at anything but the camera. I still don't know how I got them to smile simultaneously.

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r...cardworthy.jpg

cute!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)









: i miss feeling like a goddess--all round and blossoming


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We don't do Santa, but if we did, I would wrap the presents. Mostly because I love wrapping things









i HATE wrapping things!!







what i do is sew pillowcase-type bags out of xmas fabric and tie them with yarn--voila! wrapped presents. i have teeny ones to huge ones, and i get the fabric at 75% off in january


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:

1. is baby getting holiday gifts?
yep--haba blocks and board books in german


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
***disclaimer*** my up-the-post-count-help will be annoying!!









no problem!


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Omg there's no way I have time to read all the pages that were posted today! But the questions. I'm 40. But I feel more like 35, maybe 37. Dh thinks we're about 30, judging by the people he says are "about our age."

Weather's been pretty nice here, cold (around freezing, maybe) but beautifully sunny.

My favorite vacation was Costa Rica. We did just about everything --horseback ride, caving, zipline over/through the rainforest, stayed a night in sight of an active volcano (but didn't see anything, it was very foggy, still amazingly beautiful, magical), hot springs, whitewater rafting, then went down to the beach and laid on it for about 3 days. Oh yeah we did a kayak trip in the ocean too. Everything was awesome and perfect. (except the food. Costa Rican food not why you would go there, esp. as I was vegan at the time.)

Last night Kiran was awake till about 1. She was teething, I gave her a cold chewy toy, then after a while I gave her some chamomilla (homeopathic) and then after she kept crying I finally gave her some Tylenol. That worked. Tonight I just went straight to Tylenol, and she doesn't like the taste but once I got it in her mouth she pretty much laid back and went to sleep, just like that. I'm really not into medicating everything, but I'm not into unnecessary suffering either.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
what time do your LOs go to bed?

never when we want her to!!







: claire seems to have some internal sensor that detects goodvibes happenin' between mama and daddy--and she wakes up to interrupt them nearly every time!! it's seriously wearing us down







and making me consider an iud more carefully


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Ugh, I just woke up after falling asleep feeding Sam - my neck is all cranky.

argh, i know the feeling! i fell asleep sans pillow the other nite (nursing the child who can outlast sleep, of course), and my jaw ached for a day and a half!


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Has anyone taken any holiday pics of thier babies and families?

not yet--but i did find a $2.99 portrait sheets coupon for sears, so we might


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

now that i have done my duty of multiple posting....









i'm in a hotel room right now, hehe. we decided to go home for xmastime so the kids could see everyone and dh could have a "guys' nite in" w/his buddies







(ahh he'll be back in a bit, i don't mean overnite!







)

my dad finally met claire today.







he'd been trying to pretend she didn't exist all this time, so given that, i guess it's progress. he still won't meet dh tho.







ironically, claire's not afraid of him, but she's decided my mom (whom she's met twice before) is demon spawn







she went from giggles to tears in 2 seconds flat if my mom even looked at her! it was quite funny!


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oy, that was a







: report. Oooh, look, the same author again. FAB-U-LOUS. I







my job, I







my job.

But tonight I'd rather be







.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
my dad finally met claire today.







he'd been trying to pretend she didn't exist all this time

Awww! That's no fun! Why does he want to pretend she doesn't exist and why wont he meet your DH?

Oh, and what you said about being "thicker" is seriously not true. Sheesh.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Awww! That's no fun! Why does he want to pretend she doesn't exist and why wont he meet your DH?

cause he's insane...? cause he's a cranky ol' control freak? we can't figure it out.....










Quote:

Oh, and what you said about being "thicker" is seriously not true. Sheesh.















i meant, y'know, roundey in the middle!! damn.... must sleep more...














:


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

nak

Elise used to go to bed by 9pm but its almost 1am and she is almost out for the night.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I was over "there" snooping and they are picking on us for asking questions to up our post count!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

The weather here is like Kristen sd and rain, rain, rain, rain and oh yea did I mention rain? Its not too cold though been hovering around 40-45 here.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Elise is getting some clothes, a rocking horse from Santa. Some blocks, board books and some wooden toys.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
The weather here is like Kristen sd and rain, rain, rain, rain and oh yea did I mention rain? Its not too cold though been hovering around 40-45 here.


I feel like I am mildewing though.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:

I am tired of my evenings. Henry's taking a while to get to sleep the last few days. While I'm doing that my husband is trying to get Delia to sleep but it usually ends up I get her to sleep after Henry's asleep. Then I get about 20 minutes after she falls asleep before he's awake again and by the time he's back asleep it's 11 PM and all I want to do is sit around with my eyes half closed. Just a bit of complaining from me - I feel better already.
Yup sounds like our house. I always say we are playing whack-a-mole...get one down, the other pops up, get that one down, another pops up.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
how cute are these!?








:







:







:

too funny! when i first glanced at it i thought, "why would a baby have an umbrella?"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Yes they are! Is it just the 2 of us?

sorry i ditched you last night. i was exhausted & seriously needed to get to bed so i tried to wear ezra out for a while & then we climbed in bed at 9pm. it worked!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 







:








: what is a lotus birth?

i know this question was already answered but i'm just reminding myself of a question i want to ask....in a new post.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 

So, any babies crawling? My kids are slow movers. Eric just (in the last couple days) got good at sitting up. I think he'll probably just go straight to walking one day. He rolls a bunch and kicks his little legs like he's hoping they'll propel him forward. Its funny to watch.

quite a few of the babes are crawling, right? ezra does the monkey crawl...hands & feet. he pulls himself constantly & he really, really wants to walk. he has started letting go & practicing his balancing. he can do it for about 5 seconds & then *kerplunk* on his tush. it doesn't stop him, though, because he pulls himself right back up & tries again.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Has anyone taken any holiday pics of thier babies and families?

we did. just a simple little thing at JCpenney to put in our chirstmas cards but it turned out so cute. dd1 was laying on her stomach, hands on chin, with dd2 & ds sitting on her back. actually, the girls & i made all our cards by hand this year, paper & all!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
i HATE wrapping things!!







what i do is sew pillowcase-type bags out of xmas fabric and tie them with yarn--voila! wrapped presents. i have teeny ones to huge ones, and i get the fabric at 75% off in january









i love wrapping presents but i like the fabric idea, too. i've done this a few times with spare fabric around the house. i'm really trying to de-paper my house, ya know? cloth diapers, wipes, napkins, tp, etc. i have tons of wrapping paper from over the years but as soon as it's gone we're done. i've been saying this for a couple years, though, and i guess i don't give enough presents.







the gift bag craze is what keeps me from wrapping b-day presents. i never have to buy one, though, because don't we all have a million gift bags around the house?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
now that i have done my duty of multiple posting....









i'm in a hotel room right now, hehe. we decided to go home for xmastime so the kids could see everyone and dh could have a "guys' nite in" w/his buddies







(ahh he'll be back in a bit, i don't mean overnite!







)

my dad finally met claire today.







he'd been trying to pretend she didn't exist all this time, so given that, i guess it's progress. he still won't meet dh tho.







ironically, claire's not afraid of him, but she's decided my mom (whom she's met twice before) is demon spawn







she went from giggles to tears in 2 seconds flat if my mom even looked at her! it was quite funny!









well, i'm glad claire got to meet your dad & didn't scream. sorry your dad won't meet dh, though. maybe it's for the better right now, huh? sounds like it would be too uncomfortable & who needs that?


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

the lotus birth question reminded me....

did anyone do anything ultra-alternative after Baby's birth? i can't really think of anything specific except maybe placental consumption & lotus.

i didn't eat my placenta but i did prepare it in a tincture. well....my dear friend & sister prepared it for me because i was a little busy at the time. (just had a baby, ya know).


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
too funny! when i first glanced at it i thought, "why would a baby have an umbrella?"









I thought the first baby had a bow and arrow


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
I thought the first baby had a bow and arrow









that's even funnier!! i literally laughed out loud at that!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
anybody want to see ds's doll? I know its a wee bit beyond his age group, but I really wanted a doll for him. I may have to get another one after Christmas that he can drag around and chew on more. Anyway, I love this doll. His clothes are all velour









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2230/...97cd9f92c1.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/...90f1a9d9be.jpg

That is so cute! I want to get/make dd a waldorf doll for her bday.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
I thought the first baby had a bow and arrow


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
i HATE wrapping things!!







what i do is sew pillowcase-type bags out of xmas fabric and tie them with yarn--voila! wrapped presents. i have teeny ones to huge ones, and i get the fabric at 75% off in january









I love that idea, I need to do that for next year!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
too funny! when i first glanced at it i thought, "why would a baby have an umbrella?"









too funny









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
the lotus birth question reminded me....

did anyone do anything ultra-alternative after Baby's birth? i can't really think of anything specific except maybe placental consumption & lotus.

i didn't eat my placenta but i did prepare it in a tincture. well....my dear friend & sister prepared it for me because i was a little busy at the time. (just had a baby, ya know).

no, but I do find the lotus birth fascinating. I didn't even see the placenta this time...which I didn't even realize until just now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
That is so cute! I want to get/make dd a waldorf doll for her bday.

That's been my goal for a few years now. I really need to buy a kit and give it a try.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

did anyone do anything ultra-alternative after Baby's birth? i can't really think of anything specific except maybe placental consumption & lotus.

Not really.. I ended up in the hossy instead of the birth center... so they promptly took my placenta away when I asked for it









All I wanted to do with it is plant his tree...


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

k, with our mega-posting things are getting lost.....

stacey!!?? where did you get that doll?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
k, with our mega-posting things are getting lost.....

stacey!!?? where did you get that doll?

I posted a link, but I'm too lazy to sift through the posts







I got it from www.moonchildhandworkstudio.blogspot.com You can also go here www.hyenacart.com/moonchildhandworkstudio


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

"they" are ahead of us again...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

_For those who were able to keep thier placentas, what did you do with them?_

I was planning on planting Seb's with a tree for his naming ceremony.. but I didn't get to keep it, and we haven't planted his tree, nor have we had his naming ceremony. Maybe we can do that as part of his 1st b-day.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

we move so often that I haven't planted a tree at our house, but my parents plant trees for each of the grandkids. I can't wait until we've settled into a home for a long time and can plant trees for each of the kids







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
"they" are ahead of us again...









not for long







I have some issues I need to work out...


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

starting with my eye... It was twitching all day yesterday and I thought for sure it would be over today...dang thing is twitching like mad. Grr....


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Stacey, I just clicked on the link in your sig...that is SO cute!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
we move so often that I haven't planted a tree at our house, but my parents plant trees for each of the grandkids. I can't wait until we've settled into a home for a long time and can plant trees for each of the kids







:

Yes, we want to plant a tree at MIL's house.. it is like the garden of eden there, I think.. lots of fruit trees, so it would fit in well







We live in a condo, so we can't plant a tree here, and I think that MIL's house will most likely stay in the family (I hope).


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
starting with my eye... It was twitching all day yesterday and I thought for sure it would be over today...dang thing is twitching like mad. Grr....

My eye twitches when I don't get enough sleep. Could that be your problem?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Stacey, I just clicked on the link in your sig...that is SO cute!

Oh yeah, I saw that pic before, and I love it.. you have such beautiful children!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

*Meesa-* I think I want to start up a radical knitting group.. would you be interested in joining if I do?


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

What are everyone's plans for the weekend. I figure it will be busy because of the holiday. We have something every night from Saturday to next Wednesday







: Both mine and DH's parents are divorced, so we do separate things for each parent.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I only have one more day of work and then I'm off for almost 2 weeks!!!







:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Hahahaha, did you think we'd let you win without a fight?







:

ooops, I just upped your post count









Thank you!
This is too funny! How'd they get on to us?


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
Stacey, I just clicked on the link in your sig...that is SO cute!


thanks


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
*Meesa-* I think I want to start up a radical knitting group.. would you be interested in joining if I do?

Possibly, the only knitting I've done is with that knifty knitter thing so it really doesn't count







My only issue is time...I don't have a lot of it. It would be fun though.

gtg...I've been in here "pumping" for 20 min. I wonder if anyone noticed


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
My eye twitches when I don't get enough sleep. Could that be your problem?

probably! Dh kept me up a little late last night







The night before ds was cranky and nursed all night long (teething).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Oh yeah, I saw that pic before, and I love it.. you have such beautiful children!

thanks


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
*Meesa-* I think I want to start up a radical knitting group.. would you be interested in joining if I do?

oh oh! Like a knitters for change type of group?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
*Meesa-* I think I want to start up a radical knitting group.. would you be interested in joining if I do?

What would a "radical" knitting group entail? I'm curious, and possibly interested


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
What are everyone's plans for the weekend. I figure it will be busy because of the holiday. We have something every night from Saturday to next Wednesday







: Both mine and DH's parents are divorced, so we do separate things for each parent.


My sister and her kids get here Friday night, so we'll probably have them over here (they're staying at my parent's) on Saturday and then we're going to my aunt's house for an early Christmas dinner. My cousin (and his lovely wife) is bringing his new baby







They live in TX, so I haven't seen the baby yet.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I bet an April/May 2007 group would be fun. We sure have a competitive group of mommas here


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I also want to whine about my cloth diapers for a minute. I was determined to buy only domestically-grown, organic cotton diapers and wool covers. Then I got sucked into buying "cute" diapers and now I want to sell everything a go back to Plan A. I tend to buy more than I need (with everything, come check out my kids' closets and the food pantry) and I hate it. I feel a purge comin' on!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
_For those who were able to keep thier placentas, what did you do with them?_

mine is still in the freezer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
starting with my eye... It was twitching all day yesterday and I thought for sure it would be over today...dang thing is twitching like mad. Grr....

definitely sleep deprivation. my eye twitched for about 3 weeks & it was maddening. mine was due to baby related stuff, though....not fun times with dh.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
What are everyone's plans for the weekend. I figure it will be busy because of the holiday. We have something every night from Saturday to next Wednesday







: Both mine and DH's parents are divorced, so we do separate things for each parent.

funny...we just had some dinner guests last night & just today i was thinking, "we are not hosting another thing until jan12!!!" i love to have people over but it's been nutty lately. from here on out we're going to other people's homes!









saturday i'm volunteering at ten thousand villages & then i have a doxa soma class. sunday we'll have church & then get ready for monday when we're driving to indiana to spend christmas eve with dh's family. we're coming home monday night, though, so we can finally start our own family's tradition of christmas morning at home. in the afternoon we're going to my folks' about 1/2 hr away to celebrate with my family. it'll be busy but fun!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
What are everyone's plans for the weekend. I figure it will be busy because of the holiday. We have something every night from Saturday to next Wednesday







: Both mine and DH's parents are divorced, so we do separate things for each parent.

Thurs i am going to a friend's girls night (a friend i met at LLL)
Sat is the solstice, been invited to a party...
xmas eve we've been invited to another party- dh's friends from high school

that's pretty much it.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I also want to whine about my cloth diapers for a minute. I was determined to buy only domestically-grown, organic cotton diapers and wool covers. Then I got sucked into buying "cute" diapers and now I want to sell everything a go back to Plan A. I tend to buy more than I need (with everything, come check out my kids' closets and the food pantry) and I hate it. I feel a purge comin' on!

ugh! this could be me!!! for both my oldest kids i used a very simple CD routine. the diapers weren't organic cotton (kissaluvs) but simple & easy & leak proof! with ezra i discovered diaperswappers & i now have fuzzie bunz with hemp inserts & some AIOs and a bunch of different kinds of covers. the fbs are ok but they leak more than i'd like & the AIOs are made of some material that i'm not sure of....they work but i would feel much better using all cotton. fitteds with wool work great but i just can't keep buying & selling. really....i have better things to do with my time.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
oh oh! Like a knitters for change type of group?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
What would a "radical" knitting group entail? I'm curious, and possibly interested









I was thinking like a group of women who want to get together and knit and talk politics, activism, feminist girl talk... I got the idea out of Vegan with a Vengeance, but adding kitting into the mix.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

and purging! that's me, too. the other day we had some friends over & dd1 said to one of the kids, "do you want to come see our basement? we have lots of toys. way to many toys, actually." i had to laugh. she obviously hears me complain about the excessive amount of toys i believe we have. i've been purging, having the girls pick out stuff to give away & even bagging up little knick-knacks collecting dust on shelves that are simply not necessary.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
What are everyone's plans for the weekend. I figure it will be busy because of the holiday. We have something every night from Saturday to next Wednesday







: Both mine and DH's parents are divorced, so we do separate things for each parent.

We don't have too much going on - hubby's work party tonight, Land of Lights with the kids either Friday night or Monday night. We're staying home Christmas Eve and only going to the ILs on Christmas Day because I have to work both nights. Oh, so yeah, I'm working this weekend mostly







:







. It should be relatively slow and mostly ER work, which is my fave







.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Another question:

*What do you miss about being pregnant?*

(Some positive inspiration for our pregnant friend, Jessica)

Ohh, I miss feeling her move inside, the flutterings, altho' not the feet/bum in my ribs! Hmm, actually, the very coolest was watching my tummy move.









Sigh, I almost wish I was pg again. I was little excited/worried I was, we weren't so careful







(I hate condoms.







) Does anyone use a diaphragm? BUt lovely







came to visit. Not today, I have our Bible study group coming, and am so tired, slept til 9:30, thankfully Elisabeth slept too.

Off to finish reading, am posting as I read along. Argh, swashbuckle-buckle, take that!







:







:







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

ETA - my parents live a gazillion miles away, so our holiday with them will be phone or maybe webcam.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i've been purging, having the girls pick out stuff to give away & even bagging up little knick-knacks collecting dust on shelves that are simply not necessary.

i really need to do this.. i've been sick and unable to keep up with housework.. and as i sit here i see all the useless crap i want to get rid of. and, i've been reading a feng shui book and now i am ready to redecorate!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Sigh, I almost wish I was pg again. I was little excited/worried I was, we weren't so careful







(I hate condoms.







) Does anyone use a diaphragm? BUt lovely







came to visit.

I am fearful about being preg again







I keep thinking that I am, still no AF here for me. But I've been having major memory problems lately, like I am pg, and headaches, my lips feel weird (I know that sounds odd, but when I was first pg when Seb, my lips were all chapped and fuzzy feeling).. I am sure it is the cold though.. (not the memory loss)

I didn't realize that







was AF


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I am fearful about being preg again







I keep thinking that I am, still no AF here for me. But I've been having major memory problems lately, like I am pg, and headaches, my lips feel weird (I know that sounds odd, but when I was first pg when Seb, my lips were all chapped and fuzzy feeling).. I am sure it is the cold though.. (not the memory loss)

I didn't realize that







was AF

not to freak you out, but i was sick with the stomach flu right before i found out i was pregnant with ezra. after not recovering like i thought i should i finally realized







was late and here he is! (i didn't know about that icon either!).


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I am fearful about being preg again







I keep thinking that I am, still no AF here for me.


I never get AF until I am completely done breast feeding. Dd2 weaned at 3yo, and I promptly gt my period...and the got pregnant


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dya know what totally amuses and even calms Sam? The Kitchenaid mixer running. He fell asleep to it when DH was baking for the auction. I'm making cookies







.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I never get AF until I am completely done breast feeding. Dd2 weaned at 3yo, and I promptly gt my period...and the got pregnant









I usually get my period back right away, but I'm pretty sure not fertility - I've never gotten pregnant while BFing, even when trying. This time, I've had 2-3 EXTREMELY light spotting periods (I think, they sure feel like it other than the flow/duration). I did use up my $store test the other day - only 1 line







! Hubby did pass his test already though, so it would be a major fluke, etc. if there were 2 lines, BFing or not.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
not to freak you out, but i was sick with the stomach flu right before i found out i was pregnant with ezra. after not recovering like i thought i should i finally realized







was late and here he is! (i didn't know about that icon either!).

i thought i really had the flu when i was first pg with Seb







i thought it was my karma for calling in sick at work, when i wasn't really sick, to go to a protest..


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I never get AF until I am completely done breast feeding. Dd2 weaned at 3yo, and I promptly gt my period...and the got pregnant









wow! as much as i hate AF, i don't want to go that long! my last one was May 2006.. i got pg on our honeymoon, MC







in July and promtly got pg again in Aug.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
I usually get my period back right away, but I'm pretty sure not fertility - I've never gotten pregnant while BFing, even when trying. This time, I've had 2-3 EXTREMELY light spotting periods (I think, they sure feel like it other than the flow/duration). I did use up my $store test the other day - only 1 line







! *Hubby did pass his test already though*, so it would be a major fluke, etc. if there were 2 lines, BFing or not.

did your DH get a V?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Dya know what totally amuses and even calms Sam? The Kitchenaid mixer running. He fell asleep to it when DH was baking for the auction. I'm making cookies







.

that's cool! I intend on making cookies, if this stupid cold







:







: would go away!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
wow! as much as i hate AF, i don't want to go that long! my last one was May 2006.. i got pg on our honeymoon, MC







in July and promtly got pg again in Aug.

Oh, I LOVE it. I hate getting my period and we like spacing our kids out. I bet I was fertile even before AF came back...but who knows. I certainly wasn't trying to find out


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
did your DH get a V?

Yup, he got it when Sam was about 6-8 weeks old I think? He's been "clear" for a couple of months.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sam decided he'd rather NAK than listen to the mixer - well, and I'm done mixing or these cookies will be fluffy mush.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
My favorite vacation was a road trip I took with DH. We camped in different places in New York, Vermont, and Maine for about two weeks. We got to be outdoors so much and it felt really good. And it was two weeks where it was pretty much just the two of us. So much fun. I can't wait to do something similar when Kermit's a little bit older.

How fun, I want to do that in Europe, stay in hostes, that sorta thing, and take the kids camping, catch fish and cook them out in the open, pick berries in the mountains(have done those two things in Idaho). My folks were two hours north of Boise, close to Hell's Canyon, rugged beautiful country (where my boyfriend took me riding motorcycle on logging trails, woohoo!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

...and May is in the lead!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

gee wiz, they aren't going without a fight


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

so, what's for dinner?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
...and May is in the lead!

yay!!!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

: I'm making a crock-pot chicken thing that looks delicious. I can't have any because it is all full of dairy. I hope ds outgrows his intolerances...soon.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
How fun, I want to do that in Europe, stay in hostes, that sorta thing, and take the kids camping, catch fish and cook them out in the open, pick berries in the mountains(have done those two things in Idaho). My folks were two hours north of Boise, close to Hell's Canyon, rugged beautiful country (where my boyfriend took me riding motorcycle on logging trails, woohoo!

Did you live in ID? I spent my teenage years in between Sun Valley and Twin Falls (in a VERY small town). And lived in Boise in 2001-2003-ish.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
so, what's for dinner?

Whatever DH makes









I am sick, I don't want to cook. And I want comfort food!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Whatever DH makes









I am sick, I don't want to cook. And I want comfort food!!!

ETA: THe last 2 nights he has made:

Mon: Saag Aloo (Indian spinach and potatoes) and spicey potatoes over brown rice.

Last night was vegan mac and cheese and lots of garlic bread.

Tonight i want soup!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

speaking of food, possible pregnancy.. food adversions.. i have those again too. it's probably all in my head


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't you love how I took one question and made it into 3 posts,









Hopefully this post is a tie-breaker. We were both at 883 when I looked a moment ago.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Don't you love how I took one question and made it into 3 posts,









Hopefully this post is a tie-breaker. We were both at 883 when I looked a moment ago.

ETA: I meant 884..


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I might as well just take up this whole page...


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I never get AF until I am completely done breast feeding. Dd2 weaned at 3yo, and I promptly gt my period...and the got pregnant









No fair, I got AF back at SIX weeks pp.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
No fair, I got AF back at SIX weeks pp.

i was beginning to think i was alone in here........


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

i really don't have anything else to do.. i am trying to take it easy and get better.. (besides taking care of ds of course!)


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Jwpsgirl,
I found this thread, too, for morning sickness!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fioner* 
I thought the first baby had a bow and arrow

















I almost spit my drink on poor Elise!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Not really.. I ended up in the hossy instead of the birth center... so they promptly took my placenta away when I asked for it









All I wanted to do with it is plant his tree...









I'm sorry that they took it away from you like that. Its amazing how some hospitals will treat people. They think they are the "supreme' ???


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
we move so often that I haven't planted a tree at our house, but my parents plant trees for each of the grandkids. I can't wait until we've settled into a home for a long time and can plant trees for each of the kids







:

My parents do this too! We move around a lot too so we couldn't do the tree either but I love that my Mom and Dad planted a tree for the kids.

Love the doll by the way. I am going to get one for Elise very soon. I'm hoping to be able to use Krystal's services.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
starting with my eye... It was twitching all day yesterday and I thought for sure it would be over today...dang thing is twitching like mad. Grr....

My left eye does this too but only when I'm pretty stressed out.

I hope it stops for you soon b/c I know its annoying.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
*Meesa-* I think I want to start up a radical knitting group.. would you be interested in joining if I do?

I've always wanted to learn how to knit. My Grandmother was going to teach me one summer but she passed away before she could.







I may just have to learn.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Oh yeah, I saw that pic before, and I love it.. you have such beautiful children!

She does have beautiful children.

I think our April/mostly May babies are so darn cute. The cutest here on MDC, of course that may be a bit biased but I'm ok w/ that! LOL


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
She does have beautiful children.

I think our April/mostly May babies are so darn cute. The cutest here on MDC, of course that may be a bit biased but I'm ok w/ that! LOL











I agree!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I also want to whine about my cloth diapers for a minute. I was determined to buy only domestically-grown, organic cotton diapers and wool covers. Then I got sucked into buying "cute" diapers and now I want to sell everything a go back to Plan A. I tend to buy more than I need (with everything, come check out my kids' closets and the food pantry) and I hate it. I feel a purge comin' on!

Once I got started on buying cloth, I went a bit crazy. I bought 63







? I've picked out my fav's and I'm going to sell off the rest pretty cheap. I only bought Fuzzie Bunz though.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I only have one more day of work and then I'm off for almost 2 weeks!!!







:









Enjoy your time off!!! Are you a teacher?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
What are everyone's plans for the weekend. I figure it will be busy because of the holiday. We have something every night from Saturday to next Wednesday







: Both mine and DH's parents are divorced, so we do separate things for each parent.

We are going over to a friends house to celebrate Christmas w/ them for the weekend. They are about 3 hrs away from us. Then its just getting ready for Christmas. Which I am not done w/ my shopping or wrapping what I have, I'm sooo far behind this year.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
ETA - my parents live a gazillion miles away, so our holiday with them will be phone or maybe webcam.

















Both mine and DH parents are about 3,000 miles away so I understand. i'd love to have a family Christmas. One day...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Michelle- Are you selling FB 's? I might like some if you are, but on the 1st when dh gets paid. (you can PM me about it so we don't get a UA)


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I never get AF until I am completely done breast feeding. Dd2 weaned at 3yo, and I promptly gt my period...and the got pregnant









Oh, that sounds like heaven! 3 yrs w/ no







!! I can only hope! dd 2 I got







back right at a yr. I'm hoping she stays away longer esp now that DD 1 get her regular







... not need to have 2 witchy women.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Michelle- Are you selling FB 's? I might like some if you are, but on the 1st when dh gets paid. (you can PM me about it so we don't get a UA)

lol I sure can!! i'll go get them together and PM ya.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
speaking of food, possible pregnancy.. food adversions.. i have those again too. it's probably all in my head









Do you want your babies this close? I think I'd cry for mths and mths if I found out I was pg right now. Esp since we are done but DH is a big fat chicken and hasn't gotten his big V yet. He has GOT to get it done....


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Dinner tonight...............hmmmmmmm probably something very easy... maybe pizza or some kind of noodles...







:


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
No fair, I got AF back at SIX weeks pp.

No, my dear that is NOT fair.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:









Elise used to bite me before she got teeth all the time but now not so much unless she is really not wanting to nurse.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

*1. is baby getting holiday gifts?*
I got a Teeny Baby w/sling for E from Joy's Waldorf Dolls--just Google it, only $19 for the kit to make. I found a couple of soft toys at Once Upon a Child, and an animal book







read to her already. Aww!
*2. anybody knitting for gifts and have some quick knitting ideas for dd's teacher?*
I found a pattern for a knotted scarf on Martha Stewart's website. It's also in the November issue of her magazine.

3. what's the weather like where you're at?
Pretty mild, up in the 20s-30s. Nicer than it has been.







:

*its so warm here in Tucson that I wore a tank top to get the mail at 4pm







*
Shut up!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
ezra has also discovered dirt! he pulled a plant over today & was completely infatuated with the dirt. plus, he was diaperless & peed on the dirt which turned to mud which _really_ fascinated him. boys.









Oh for funny! DIY mud! Woohoo!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Once I got started on buying cloth, I went a bit crazy. I bought 63







? I've picked out my fav's and I'm going to sell off the rest pretty cheap. I only bought Fuzzie Bunz though.

You do want to sell? PM me!!! I love FBs. I only have 9 and use them as covers, 5 white and 4, the primary colours and green. Of course,







says I've been spending too much money. But if they're cheaper thant he seconds store. . .


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I might as well just take up this whole page...









you are too funny. I just got back from a grocery run to Trader Joe's. I love that place. Now I'm all hopped up on black licorice scotty dogs, lol.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:


yes! I'm calling Eric "Chompy" today. He got me good this morning.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 







Elise used to bite me before she got teeth all the time but now not so much unless she is really not wanting to nurse.

Ditto with Elisabeth!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Whatever DH makes









I am sick, I don't want to cook. And I want comfort food!!!

ETA: THe last 2 nights he has made:

Mon: Saag Aloo (Indian spinach and potatoes) and spicey potatoes over brown rice.

Last night was vegan mac and cheese and lots of garlic bread.

Tonight i want soup!

Dh usually does all the cooking, but I'm trying so hard to be more domestic...ha. I'm good at cleaning the house, but when it comes to planning meals ans making meals I totally suck, I'm getting better though!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
My left eye does this too but only when I'm pretty stressed out.

I hope it stops for you soon b/c I know its annoying.

thanks. It mostly stopped, but while shopping at TJ's it got going again...then I was afraid to make eye contact with anybody, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
She does have beautiful children.

I think our April/mostly May babies are so darn cute. The cutest here on MDC, of course that may be a bit biased but I'm ok w/ that! LOL

awww, thanks







I must say I am in total agreement!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Once I got started on buying cloth, I went a bit crazy. I bought 63







? I've picked out my fav's and I'm going to sell off the rest pretty cheap. I only bought Fuzzie Bunz though.

You selling any medium FB's ?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you want your babies this close? I think I'd cry for mths and mths if I found out I was pg right now. Esp since we are done but DH is a big fat chicken and hasn't gotten his big V yet. He has GOT to get it done....

NOOOOOOOO!!!!

I am terrified about getting pg right now!!!! I would like for seb to be weaned first... MAYBE this time NEXT year.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
*I found a pattern for a knotted scarf on Martha Stewart's website. It's also in the November issue of her magazine.
*
*
*
*
thanks!







*


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Dinner tonight...............hmmmmmmm probably something very easy... maybe pizza or some kind of noodles...







:

I like to make mini-pizzas, English Muffins and you just add sauce, whatever topping and cheese, and bake 6-10 minutes, fun for kids, too. I like mushrooms and pepperoni. And seasonings and Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 

You selling any medium FB's ?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
You do want to sell? PM me!!! I love FBs. I only have 9 and use them as covers, 5 white and 4, the primary colours and green. Of course,







says I've been spending too much money. But if they're cheaper thant he seconds store. . .









Looks like you've got a few buyers,


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Looks like you've got a few buyers,









Sweet!!!!! I'll PM.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Do you want your babies this close? I think I'd cry for mths and mths if I found out I was pg right now. Esp since we are done but DH is a big fat chicken and hasn't gotten his big V yet. He has GOT to get it done....

I ideally want #2 born when E is around 2 yo, so she can talk, want them close, but am a little nervous if being pg will make my milk dry up. I really want to tandem nurse.

I've read a little on Vs, don't think I'd want







to get one ever. But then, I do want a bunch of kids, at least 4-6, we'll see. Used to say no way, but she was easy to deliver and just and overall easy baby, of course no guarantee, but YKWIM?


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

E is so funny, shes' been standing in front of the TV and laughing making noises at her reflection. I was fine until I had a horrible mental picture of the TV toppling on her head.

I was eating eggs on toast, and she was happily playing across the room, but when she saw I was eating, beelined to me!








Little beggar. i gave her little bits of the yolk, she liked it!







: When I was eating a bagel at lunchtime,







was holding her and she was giving me the cutest "uhmnt!-you're-not-feedinfg-me" look. I got a pic of it. Now if I ever post them. . .


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
thanks!









You're welcome. I haven't tried it, but sounds relatively easy, quicker than knitting or crocheting. I just got some yarn from a friend, should try it.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I like to make mini-pizzas, English Muffins and you just add sauce, whatever topping and cheese, and bake 6-10 minutes, fun for kids, too. I like mushrooms and pepperoni. And seasonings and Parmesan cheese.

Great idea... that sounds like a lot of fun to do w/ the girls! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

"they" have caught up again, so here i am...


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

us and them have so many more posts than the other DDCs


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
the lotus birth question reminded me....

did anyone do anything ultra-alternative after Baby's birth? i can't really think of anything specific except maybe placental consumption & lotus.









:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
us and them have so many more posts than the other DDCs









I know! They must wonder what the heck we're talking about.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I ate a small amount of dairy with dinner, now I feel horrible. I'm hoping ds has outgrown his intolerance


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I ate a small amount of dairy with dinner, now I feel horrible. I'm hoping ds has outgrown his intolerance









I guess you'll find out soon!

I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were doing ellimination, is it just dairy?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I ate a small amount of dairy with dinner, now I feel horrible. I'm hoping ds has outgrown his intolerance









Elise just got over her dairy intolerance last mth. I was oh so happy! I hope Eric has outgrown his too.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
so, what's for dinner?

we just ate breaded tilapia with rice & veggies. yummy!


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
i want to knit so badly! one goal i have for 2008 is to knit christmas stockings for the whole family. that shouldn't be too hard, right?

Just make sure you find a good pattern, maybe one someone else has already tried. I can knit longies and socks, but the pattern I found randomly online for Christmas stockings this year completely went south on me. So I will join you and try again in 2008 as well.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Livy has fever of 102.9! I should know what to do, but I'm at a loss. Try to bring the fever down or let it do it's work? Tylenol? She's not herself.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

ok, now that you guys are trying to keep post counts on par with april, i just can't keep up. i guess i have to bow out. i'll try to post updates whenever they happen... take care ladies.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

I will come back and post more after I finish this project I'm trying to finish but I had to come and tell you I was reading an email and this was in it:

"if she had wanted to........ she should of"

that's an eggcorn that annoys me.

and then, not two sentences later

"so it's a mute point"

NO KIDDING!!!!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
I guess you'll find out soon!

I'm sorry, I didn't realize you were doing ellimination, is it just dairy?

I was doing a total elimination from Oct1 to the end of November. We saw an allergist recently who wanted me to add everything back in except dairy and soy. He acts fine, but he's had diarrhea since I expanded my diet. Its not watery, but it absorbs completely into his diaper. That's got to be diarrhea...right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Elise just got over her dairy intolerance last mth. I was oh so happy! I hope Eric has outgrown his too.

That's so good to hear! I love dairy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
we just ate breaded tilapia with rice & veggies. yummy!

I love tilapia, sounds yummy







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
I will come back and post more after I finish this project I'm trying to finish but I had to come and tell you I was reading an email and this was in it:

"if she had wanted to........ she should of"

that's an eggcorn that annoys me.

and then, not two sentences later

"so it's a mute point"

NO KIDDING!!!!

that's hysterical.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Livy has fever of 102.9! I should know what to do, but I'm at a loss. Try to bring the fever down or let it do it's work? Tylenol? She's not herself.









I know fevers are okay, but I had one recently and it made me feel like I'd been hit by a truck. I treat with motrin.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
ok, now that you guys are trying to keep post counts on par with april, i just can't keep up. i guess i have to bow out. i'll try to post updates whenever they happen... take care ladies.










don't leave! Next month we should aim for quality not quantity


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
Jwpsgirl,
I found this thread, too, for morning sickness!

Thanks!! I am really going to try some of this stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Once I got started on buying cloth, I went a bit crazy. I bought 63







? I've picked out my fav's and I'm going to sell off the rest pretty cheap. I only bought Fuzzie Bunz though.

I







:FBs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I like to make mini-pizzas, English Muffins and you just add sauce, whatever topping and cheese, and bake 6-10 minutes, fun for kids, too. I like mushrooms and pepperoni. And seasonings and Parmesan cheese.

That sounds really yummy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Livy has fever of 102.9! I should know what to do, but I'm at a loss. Try to bring the fever down or let it do it's work? Tylenol? She's not herself.









I think I would wait to treat it unless she is reall uncomfortable, then I would treat with Motrin...I hope your LO feels better.

You ladies are too much with the post count, I think I am caught up now though


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:

Henry bites me for 1-2 days right before a tooth breaks through. Or right after one does, haven't figured it out yet because it seems there have always been one about to or just happened!!

I can't stop thinking about his teeth. #7 is through now, #8 I can see just below the gum - it's white now instead of red and puffy. So, he'll have 8 teeth. I think Delia got her first tooth around 7-8 months.

OK, back to my work thing. My cat was on my lap so I was using that time to read since I couldn't really work but now he got down.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
yesyesyes! i'll be there! i'll have my mom with me, and kayleigh, but that's it. I have to figure out if lego is more expensive in Canada or the US.....
here's hoping the border doesn't suck, but we will probably leave before 10am anyways so we'll have lots of time to shop and stop for lunch and shop some more!

Okay I will see you guys tomorrow at 1:30 pm. I will pm you both my cell phone number.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, tonight Kiran went to sleep w/dh on the counch at 10:00, that's 3 hrs earlier than the last 2 nights. So I finally got caught up on all the copious pages of posts and she just woke up . . .


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:

Kayleigh bites when she's getting teeth. Try giving a cold teething ring or something before nursing?


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hubby wants to go see a movie on Friday (he was given a GC and it's apparently burning a hole in his pocket, as my mom would say), but we can't agree on anything. He wants to see Sweeney Todd and usually I am all for the musical movie (even HSM







), but I'm just not a fan of Sweeney Todd AT ALL - we have the CD and the original Broadway on VHS and ugh - but it's one of his favorites. Anyway, what I really want to see is Dan in Real Life, but I have to agree with him that it's not a movie that HAS to be seen in the theatre. I finally agreed to I Am Legend (I can watch Will Smith larger than life







), but then he read more on it and now HE doesn't want to see it in the theatre anymore because of the end. We are at an impasse - any suggestions?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

We just saw Golden Compass and I loved it, but dh hated it.


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I know we are having a friendly comp w/ April but I HATE the thought of our Mommas leaving us b/c of the post count.







What do y'all think about kinda cutting back? I don't mean stop posting just stop trying to keep up? If y'all think I'm crazy then I'll shut up.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
I ideally want #2 born when E is around 2 yo, so she can talk, want them close, but am a little nervous if being pg will make my milk dry up. I really want to tandem nurse.

both my dds weaned when i was pregnant because my milk diminished. but...some of it was mama led (regretably but needed for my sanity). i have many friends who nursed through pregnancy, though, so it's absolutely do-able! i actually have a friend who is nursing 6 children right now...none of them twins! she has 5 kids & the oldest is 6 & they all nurse occasionally. well, #2 may not anymore.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
E is so funny, shes' been standing in front of the TV and laughing making noises at her reflection. I was fine until I had a horrible mental picture of the TV toppling on her head.

that is so cute! i need to try that with ezra....get him going with his reflection.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BirthInStyle* 
Just make sure you find a good pattern, maybe one someone else has already tried. I can knit longies and socks, but the pattern I found randomly online for Christmas stockings this year completely went south on me. So I will join you and try again in 2008 as well.

good to know! dh's oldest daughter knits & so does her mom so i'll have to consult them. thanks for the tip!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
ok, now that you guys are trying to keep post counts on par with april, i just can't keep up. i guess i have to bow out. i'll try to post updates whenever they happen... take care ladies.









please, please don't leave. we'll be good, i promise. see? i'm multi-quoting!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I love tilapia, sounds yummy







:

tilapia _is_ yummy. and i think it's one of the least mercury-filled fish, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
don't leave! Next month we should aim for quality not quantity









i agree. but i was thinking we should aim for 1000 posts this month.









i honestly have to say, it's been pretty easy for me to keep up with these short & quick posts. sometimes i find it easier than reading a post that's a page long because i can skim much faster. maybe it's just me, though.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
Dya know what totally amuses and even calms Sam? The Kitchenaid mixer running. He fell asleep to it when DH was baking for the auction. I'm making cookies







.

haha...K likes my hair dryer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
so, what's for dinner?

Last night we ate french toast, eggs, veggie sausage and hashbrowns. My tummy has been feeling icky and that is the only thing that sounded good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:

I fear that day...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Enjoy your time off!!! Are you a teacher?

No, I'm a vet tech. I normally work tues-thu and some sat, but they give us xmas and the day after off so I took next thurs off and I do the scheduling, so I just didn't put myself on the next 2 saturdays









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
*1. is baby getting holiday gifts?*
I got a Teeny Baby w/sling for E from Joy's Waldorf Dolls--just Google it, only $19 for the kit to make. I found a couple of soft toys at Once Upon a Child, and an animal book







read to her already. Aww!
[

Oooo...I'm going to have to check this out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
Livy has fever of 102.9! I should know what to do, but I'm at a loss. Try to bring the fever down or let it do it's work? Tylenol? She's not herself.









You can alternate tylenol and motrin every 2 hours if it gets *really* bad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
We just saw Golden Compass and I loved it, but dh hated it.

I wanna go see that, just because of all the stink it's causing around here in mormonville


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

holy smokes, guys!!!!!!!!!!!

how long was i gone??










re: crawling--raven is super fast at getting around all of a sudden, but she's not really crawling in the traditional sense of the word... she sort of drags one or both legs behind her like a baby seal









[nak]


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Munchkimo, when I was a kid, my mom always put us in a lukewarm tub. I hated it, but it works to bring a fever down. Better than meds, IMO.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I wanna go see that, just because of all the stink it's causing around here in mormonville









Hubby wants to see it, has from the first preview he saw, and I bet he'd love it. It's not my kind of movie, stink or no stink







. The stink has kind of fizzled around here though.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
I wanna go see that, just because of all the stink it's causing around here in mormonville









I didn't know there was mormon controversy from that movie, why?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 

re: crawling--raven is super fast at getting around all of a sudden, but she's not really crawling in the traditional sense of the word... she sort of drags one or both legs behind her like a baby seal










this is what seb is doing too.. he starts out on all fours, but just rocks.. when he wants to go somewhere it is on his tummy.

---

we can do 1000 easy.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I just googled The Golden Compass and now I really want to see it!

Years ago, when the first Harry Potter came out, I was living in S. Utah and read a letter to the editor about how it should be banned because "we live in a Christian nation, and witches should have been burned at the stake centuries ago."







:

....seriously?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

I first heard about GC when dh got an email warning him about it. It was from a school teacher we know and she said it was particularly bad because Nicole Kidman is Catholic (???) and a mother.

I would love for my daughters to read this book when they are old enough!

Okay I know the competition is over (I wasn't into it myself) but I have a funny question right now. What is the weirdest/scariest thing you have taken out of your baby's mouth?
Mine was just a pair of scissors.







:


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
I first heard about GC when dh got an email warning him about it. It was from a school teacher we know and she said it was particularly bad because Nicole Kidman is Catholic (???) and a mother.

I would love for my daughters to read this book when they are old enough!

Okay I know the competition is over (I wasn't into it myself) but I have a funny question right now. What is the weirdest/scariest thing you have taken out of your baby's mouth?
Mine was just a pair of scissors.







:

DH also got a similar warning, not sure from whom, and some lady brought it up during church once, but other than that, it's been quiet - at least in the circles I travel in







.

Wii sensor bar, also just now.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
we can do 1000 easy.









Darn, I was beginning to think I might hit my personal 1000 with this thread.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

The next to last package I'm waiting on for presents came in today!! I had a bunch of PBS credits and so I got all the kids books with their names in the title and Sam's "Sam Loves Kisses" came in today







. I'm excited. Now I have to go shopping for him - he's the only one I'm not done with







:

Hmm, related to the above, his preloved book has what looks like it might be a tooth mark







.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Just two days ago I took out a wad of pillow stuffing out of his mouth. He was choking on it & I sort of shook him upside down and he puked. Then he was still sort of gagging, but he was breathing. I know we aren't supposed to do finger sweeps anymore unless we know what we are doing, but I didn't really see any other option & there it was a big ol wad of "cotton". I knew it was going to happen at some point. DS1 takes the stufffing out of the couch coushins & we have a hard time collecting it all & Mickey found a piece under the couch.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Even I'm a little overwhelmed with the pace this thread has taken. I don't want to loose people either.

Here that people who are overwhelmed:
PLEASE don't GO! We love you & will be slower I promise!

Maybe we should start a lip flap thread in the tribal area to allay our chatty ways without alienating the rest?


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Just two days ago I took out a wad of pillow stuffing out of his mouth. He was choking on it & I sort of shook him upside down and he puked. Then he was still sort of gagging, but he was breathing. *I know we aren't supposed to do finger sweeps anymore unless we know what we are doing*, but I didn't really see any other option & there it was a big ol wad of "cotton". I knew it was going to happen at some point. DS1 takes the stufffing out of the couch coushins & we have a hard time collecting it all & Mickey found a piece under the couch.









We aren't suppose to do finger sweeps? I do that all time time because Seb LOVES to find paper and eat it..









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Here that people who are overwhelmed:
PLEASE don't GO! We love you & will be slower I promise!










:

We'll be better, I promise, come back!


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Okay I know the competition is over (I wasn't into it myself) but I have a funny question right now. What is the weirdest/scariest thing you have taken out of your baby's mouth?
Mine was just a pair of scissors.







:









Eric hasn't found anything weird...yet. I found all kinds of fun things over the years in my girls' diapers







My favorite was a pretty flower-shaped button.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Even I'm a little overwhelmed with the pace this thread has taken. I don't want to loose people either.

Here that people who are overwhelmed:
PLEASE don't GO! We love you & will be slower I promise!

Maybe we should start a lip flap thread in the tribal area to allay our chatty ways without alienating the rest?









I vow to use the multi-quote feature from now on!


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krystal323*
















i meant, y'know, roundey in the middle!! damn.... must sleep more...














:


LOL, that's what I thought you meant. What did _you_ think _I_ meant?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo*


Yup sounds like our house. I always say we are playing whack-a-mole...get one down, the other pops up, get that one down, another pops up.


We call it Whack-a-mole sometimes, too! I once tried to convince my husband to help me develop on online game for mothers based on whack-a-mole. The game would have various hammers for each "mole". A pacifier for the baby, a cup of juice for the pouting toddler, a doggy treat for the dog, a kiss for the husband, and so on. If you beat the high score you get mother of the year but if you lose, CPS comes to your house. I figured I'd get rich off of pay per click advertising.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LizzyQ*


_For those who were able to keep thier placentas, what did you do with them?_


Mine's in the freezer guarding my favorite ice cream from my husband. He's afraid of it. The placenta, not the ice cream.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maggirayne*


How fun, I want to do that in Europe, stay in hostes, that sorta thing, and take the kids camping, catch fish and cook them out in the open, pick berries in the mountains(have done those two things in Idaho). My folks were two hours north of Boise, close to Hell's Canyon, rugged beautiful country (where my boyfriend took me riding motorcycle on logging trails, woohoo!


Hubby and I have talked about going to Australia and doing the hostel thing for a month or so. Then we heard that there tends to be a lot of drug use and promiscuity, so we had to scratch that idea. I met a girl once who spent three months there doing odd jobs and surfing. Maybe someday.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LizzyQ*


Do any of you have any biters?

Seb is driving me crazy biting me all the time







:


Livy bites when I'm least expecting it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stacey0402*


I was doing a total elimination from Oct1 to the end of November. We saw an allergist recently who wanted me to add everything back in except dairy and soy. He acts fine, but he's had diarrhea since I expanded my diet. Its not watery, but it absorbs completely into his diaper. *That's got to be diarrhea...right?*


Livy's got the flu, so I feel qualified to say, sounds like diarrhea to me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EFPookie*


Hubby wants to go see a movie on Friday (he was given a GC and it's apparently burning a hole in his pocket, as my mom would say), but we can't agree on anything. He wants to see Sweeney Todd and usually I am all for the musical movie (even HSM







), but I'm just not a fan of Sweeney Todd AT ALL - we have the CD and the original Broadway on VHS and ugh - but it's one of his favorites. Anyway, what I really want to see is Dan in Real Life, but I have to agree with him that it's not a movie that HAS to be seen in the theatre. I finally agreed to I Am Legend (I can watch Will Smith larger than life







), but then he read more on it and now HE doesn't want to see it in the theatre anymore because of the end. We are at an impasse - any suggestions?


My sister said she and her hubby really liked I am Legend. I want to see Juno. I love offbeat, quirky films like that. Too bad we only get to the theatre once a year (if that much).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maggirayne*


Munchkimo, when I was a kid, my mom always put us in a lukewarm tub. I hated it, but it works to bring a fever down. Better than meds, IMO.


That's what we ended up doing. But after the bath her temp had gone up another degree. I told myself I would give her tylenol if it got up to 104. Took her temp and it was 103.8. Hubby said, just give her the tylenol. She threw up once this morning and has been having diarrhea the last two days. *When people say keep them hydrated about a breastfed baby, they mean breastfeed often, not give them water, right?*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Synchro246*


Just two days ago I took out a wad of pillow stuffing out of his mouth. He was choking on it & I sort of shook him upside down and he puked. Then he was still sort of gagging, but he was breathing. I know we aren't supposed to do finger sweeps anymore unless we know what we are doing, but I didn't really see any other option & there it was a big ol wad of "cotton". I knew it was going to happen at some point. DS1 takes the stufffing out of the couch coushins & we have a hard time collecting it all & Mickey found a piece under the couch.










Ugh, that would suck. Benji just figured out how to unzip the futon. Like I needed another reason to want to get rid of the futon.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

If baby vomits repeatedly, my MD said to give water via cup. Or Pedialyte-type drink. There's a better brand out but I forget the name right now.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 
The next to last package I'm waiting on for presents came in today!! I had a bunch of PBS credits and so I got all the kids books with their names in the title and Sam's "Sam Loves Kisses" came in today







.

What a great idea, of course, if I ever get to name my daughter Talassa, that would never work. . .


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

I'm bummed today b/c I was supposed to met Heidi and Kristen for lunch today but Elise is once again running a fever







so I couldn't go. I'm not sure whats going on w/ her she is super grumpy and clingy. Her eyes are red and she has a runny nose its clear though. I hate it when my kids are sick.

Gotta run I'll post more later grumpy girl is awake.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
We aren't suppose to do finger sweeps? I do that all time time because Seb LOVES to find paper and eat it

Well, my mom teaches two kinds of CPR and in one of them (the regular one, I think) they don't do fingersweeps anymore because people were pushing things down into the throat unintentionally. I can't remember what the other one teaches (the one for HCPs). I need to ask her. If you are proficient at fingersweeps with your kid you're probably doing OK.
A cool thing to teach babies starting about now is to show them how to spit things out. I hold my hand open under their chin and overexaterate a spitting mouth look at them. Seamus mastered the spit out at about a year.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Munchkimo* 
*When people say keep them hydrated about a breastfed baby, they mean breastfeed often, not give them water, right?*

Ugh, that would suck. Benji just figured out how to unzip the futon. Like I needed another reason to want to get rid of the futon.


LOL at the placenta guarding the icecream.

Yes, breastfeed all the time. When they're sick like that I rent movies & just nurse as much as possible. I also make water or pedialyte (homemade) available at all times, but IME they prefer to nurse. Also, monitor for signs of dehydration.

Thanks. It did suck. I'm going to sew the zippers shut this week, I think.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
What is the weirdest/scariest thing you have taken out of your baby's mouth?
Mine was just a pair of scissors.







:

Same here, but they are the kind that have a lock on them and they were locked shut. I know of one May baby (on another list) that had a broken glass christmas ornament in her mouth.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I'm bummed today b/c I was supposed to met Heidi and Kristen for lunch today but Elise is once again running a fever







so I couldn't go. I'm not sure whats going on w/ her she is super grumpy and clingy. Her eyes are red and she has a runny nose its clear though. I hate it when my kids are sick.

Gotta run I'll post more later grumpy girl is awake.

We missed you! Sorry Elise is sick. We had a lovely lunch, Maggie and Kayleigh sat next to each other and "talked" to each other and munched on thier respective lunches while Heidi and my mom and I all chatted. Another time though!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
We missed you! Sorry Elise is sick. We had a lovely lunch, Maggie and Kayleigh sat next to each other and "talked" to each other and munched on thier respective lunches while Heidi and my mom and I all chatted. Another time though!

Sounds like a good time, so jealous of the meetups


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
We missed you! Sorry Elise is sick. We had a lovely lunch, Maggie and Kayleigh sat next to each other and "talked" to each other and munched on thier respective lunches while Heidi and my mom and I all chatted. Another time though!

Thanks her fever is gone as of right now. I hope it stays gone this time.

It sounds like y'all had a wonderful time! I'm so very sorry I missed y'all. Please let me know the next time you come down and I'll drive up. Even if you just make it to Bellingham b/c thats a pretty easy drive for me too (1hr 15 min).


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Not do finger sweeps? I finger sweep like three trillion times a day.
Does it jam it farther back or something? I don't think it does when I do it - it works for me.

Henry is really good at keeping food in his mouth for a LONG time. I gave him snow peas the other day, and about half an hour later we went to nurse and he would latch on, then not be on right, come off screaming, try again etc. I finally went in there to see what he had in his mouth and it was like 1/3 of a snow pea (the outer pod part).


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

glad to hear elise is feeling better. fevers are about the only thing that make me nervous in little ones. i've never had a severely dehydrated child but this is my worst fear!

and how fun that a few of you met up. i'm jealous, too....

ezra will NOT eat anything solid. i've tried giving him tastes of peas, sweet potato, banana & apple sauce but he makes this awful face & tongue-thrusts it out. i know the tongue thrust can be a reflex but until he looks like he's enjoying it & can eat without spitting everywhere, we're sticking with bm! i'm not looking for a high maintenance meal time.


----------



## fioner (Mar 19, 2006)

Kermit has been working really hard at mobility stuff this week. He's gotten really good at getting himself back to sitting from being on his stomach. This is great because prior to this, he would fuss after being on his stomach for a few seconds. He has figured out any real form of crawling beyond getting on his hands and knees and reaching really far for things, but he's working on it. I'm very proud of him







and scared at the same time.

I thought the post count race was kind of fun, even if I can't participate much. In a way, the short little posts make it easier to keep up with than reading the long multi-quote posts.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

hey all









back from our mini-vacation, if you could call it that. I did get to go to Austin for a bit of shopping and vegan food







--gawd I love that town









we still don't have a tree!







: I am thinking of getting one today, but I am still not done unpacking









my dh is getting (or starting) another tattoo with his share of present money--it's gonna be an entire back-piece when it's done







somehow I spent all my cash on things that needed to get bought anyway, so I'm really not sure what I'm gonna get myself for the holidays







all my kids' presents but one came in the mail, and supposedly UPS is bringing it today







:

Yea, I do fingersweeps with Claire a time or two a day, maybe less. I'm thinking the weirdest thing I've had to extract from her mouth is....straw paper...? I vividly remember Lili choking on a piece of garland as a baby







:

I think I would cry and cry for months too if I were pg again!







That would be FOUR kids--or with our luck, it'd be twins







As it is I'm starting to really hate condoms too, tho...so maybe an IUD is the way to go for me







: I'll have to think about it some more...

I am jealous of y'all who live close enough to meet up







: The holidays drive home how much we really hate this town, and how lonely it is here. Neither of us really have any family to speak of, and 99% of our friends live hours away or more. whine, whine. I just can't wait to get out of this lease and see Abilene in my freakin' rearview for the last time


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
Love the doll by the way. I am going to get one for Elise very soon. I'm hoping to be able to use Krystal's services.









: sounds good to me!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
Not do finger sweeps? I finger sweep like three trillion times a day.
Does it jam it farther back or something? I don't think it does when I do it - *it works for me.*
Henry is really good at keeping food in his mouth for a LONG time. I gave him snow peas the other day, and about half an hour later we went to nurse and he would latch on, then not be on right, come off screaming, try again etc. I finally went in there to see what he had in his mouth and it was like 1/3 of a snow pea (the outer pod part).

If you can do it, I say do it.
That story of the found pea pod reminds me of a little friend of Seamus'. He used to squirrel away food in his cheeks for HOURS. Every time you'd feed him he'd come up half a day later with whatever it was. Always made me









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
I think I would cry and cry for months too if I were pg again!







That would be FOUR kids--or with our luck, it'd be twins







As it is I'm starting to really hate condoms too, tho...so maybe an IUD is the way to go for me







: I'll have to think about it some more...

I had the most vivid dream the other night that I had a







. I'm getting the IUD tommorow and I am scared of taking the test and finding out that I can't get an IUD and I have to tell my TTC friend that I'm having ANOTHER baby. PLEASE LET ME BE BARREN FOR A WHILE.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I had the most vivid dream the other night that I had a







. I'm getting the IUD tommorow and I am scared of taking the test and finding out that I can't get an IUD and I have to tell my TTC friend that I'm having ANOTHER baby. PLEASE LET ME BE BARREN FOR A WHILE.

I dreamed last night than I found a woman OB from the Philippines who did homebirths. I was so excited--and then I woke up.







I don't think I've ever been so disappointed to realise my dream wasn't real.


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

_Krystal_~I clicked on the link to Claire's pic and I wish you could have seen Kade's face...he was staring at her and smiling and talking to her. It was the cutest thing. I think he likes her


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago I dreamed that my BFF and I were both pregnant again. We are both vehemently against being pregnant right now and actually both had AF at the time (well, just a hint of AF for me - she's not back full force yet).

Koru - maybe someday we will meet up. I am about 90 minutes from Downtown. I actually went to college in Downtown Chicago.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

It snowed last night so DH, Seb and I went and took pics at the park. Seb was so cold he would not smile, but still cute anyway..

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0612.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0616.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0603.jpg


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meesa143* 
_Krystal_~I clicked on the link to Claire's pic and I wish you could have seen Kade's face...he was staring at her and smiling and talking to her. It was the cutest thing. I think he likes her









Sam did the same







- better watch out for the boys!

He's also started whacking himself in the head while he nurses000000000000 (and adding 0zeros0 to 0my posts), quite hard, but only when he's on the left side. He doesn't particularly like the right side at all, I'm beginning to wonder if it produces much. It's physically smaller







: and was with J too.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It snowed last night so DH, Seb and I went and took pics at the park. Seb was so cold he would not smile, but still cute anyway..

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0612.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0616.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0603.jpg

Holy







:, but I still miss it







and holy super cute little family


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Never mind. Was going to post a cute Sam story, but he's chucking things off the desk and I was up until 4 this morning, back up at 6:45 for the day, so we are going to bed.







:


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewins24* 
I'm bummed today b/c I was supposed to met Heidi and Kristen for lunch today but Elise is once again running a fever







so I couldn't go. I'm not sure whats going on w/ her she is super grumpy and clingy. Her eyes are red and she has a runny nose its clear though. I hate it when my kids are sick.

Gotta run I'll post more later grumpy girl is awake.


Sorry we missed you.

I think I am going to take the mil to Mukilteo Coffee roaster in Langly next month when she comes.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
We missed you! Sorry Elise is sick. We had a lovely lunch, Maggie and Kayleigh sat next to each other and "talked" to each other and munched on thier respective lunches while Heidi and my mom and I all chatted. Another time though!

It was great fun. We will have to do it again.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Checking in from the country! We are covered in snow and working everyday to chop and haul wood and such. Clay spelt SO little the first 4 nights I thought I might lose my mind but last night he slept really well so I am feeling more human. He is napping now.

My dh arrives today (my brother went to town to get him). It will be super nice to have him around. We have an outdoor hot tub and I want to take a tub during the snow storm tonight! I might chicken out if it gets too cold but it sounds nice right now (while sitting next to the fire!)

Hope you all have a great holiday!

M


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It snowed last night so DH, Seb and I went and took pics at the park. Seb was so cold he would not smile, but still cute anyway..

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0612.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0616.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0603.jpg

Cute!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFPookie* 

He's also started whacking himself in the head while he nurses000000000000 (and adding 0zeros0 to 0my posts), quite hard, but only when he's on the left side. He doesn't particularly like the right side at all, I'm beginning to wonder if it produces much. It's physically smaller







: and was with J too.

K does that and even leaves red marks on his face


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
We have an outdoor hot tub and I want to take a tub during the snow storm tonight! I might chicken out if it gets too cold but it sounds nice right now (while sitting next to the fire!)

That sounds so nice! It's snowy here, too.







:


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It snowed last night so DH, Seb and I went and took pics at the park. Seb was so cold he would not smile, but still cute anyway..

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0612.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0616.jpg

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a75...z/IMG_0603.jpg

Cute! I love those pictures.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Checking in from the country! We are covered in snow and working everyday to chop and haul wood and such. Clay spelt SO little the first 4 nights I thought I might lose my mind but last night he slept really well so I am feeling more human. He is napping now.

My dh arrives today (my brother went to town to get him). It will be super nice to have him around. We have an outdoor hot tub and I want to take a tub during the snow storm tonight! I might chicken out if it gets too cold but it sounds nice right now (while sitting next to the fire!)

Hope you all have a great holiday!

M

That sounds wonderful! I want a hot tub.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

So, I am officially the worst mommy in the world. I have been dairy-free and soy-free since September. A few days ago (I mentioned it here) I had a very small amount of the dinner I made for the kids with known dairy in it. Yesterday ds had blood in his diaper







He hasn't slept well for the last two nights (last night was awful). I don't know if it was the dairy or if it was just the cumulative effect of me expanding my diet (going from eating only a handful of foods to eating everything but dairy and soy). He has had diarrhea since I expanded my diet (going on three weeks now). Today I go back to a Total Elimination Diet (Merry Effing Christmas to me). I had potatoes and bacon for breakfast...it'll be turkey and rice for lunch...and dinner. I'm trying to be upbeat about this...I do still have 10lbs to lose.

I just feel awful for ds. Instinct tells me he's not a simple dairy/soy intolerant kid. I think there's more going on. If he doesn't get better soon I'll be taking him to the GI doctor for a scope and to test for celiacs. Sigh. In a moment of stress/sadness I told dh we needed to get Eric weaned so he could just drink his special formula (Neocate) and be all better. I don't feel the same way this morning, but I can't continue to let ds suffer and do more damage to his gut.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrooklynDoula* 
Checking in from the country! We are covered in snow and working everyday to chop and haul wood and such. Clay spelt SO little the first 4 nights I thought I might lose my mind but last night he slept really well so I am feeling more human. He is napping now.

My dh arrives today (my brother went to town to get him). It will be super nice to have him around. We have an outdoor hot tub and I want to take a tub during the snow storm tonight! I might chicken out if it gets too cold but it sounds nice right now (while sitting next to the fire!)

Hope you all have a great holiday!

M

I am so jealous. Sounds really nice getting away from everything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
So, I am officially the worst mommy in the world. I have been dairy-free and soy-free since September. A few days ago (I mentioned it here) I had a very small amount of the dinner I made for the kids with known dairy in it. Yesterday ds had blood in his diaper







He hasn't slept well for the last two nights (last night was awful). I don't know if it was the dairy or if it was just the cumulative effect of me expanding my diet (going from eating only a handful of foods to eating everything but dairy and soy). He has had diarrhea since I expanded my diet (going on three weeks now). Today I go back to a Total Elimination Diet (Merry Effing Christmas to me). I had potatoes and bacon for breakfast...it'll be turkey and rice for lunch...and dinner. I'm trying to be upbeat about this...I do still have 10lbs to lose.

I just feel awful for ds. Instinct tells me he's not a simple dairy/soy intolerant kid. I think there's more going on. If he doesn't get better soon I'll be taking him to the GI doctor for a scope and to test for celiacs. Sigh. In a moment of stress/sadness I told dh we needed to get Eric weaned so he could just drink his special formula (Neocate) and be all better. I don't feel the same way this morning, but I can't continue to let ds suffer and do more damage to his gut.









You are not the worst mommy at all. I ate some wheat. Not only did I make my daughter sick I got sick from it last night. SIGH.
We currently are in celiac's hell. The United States and Norh America iare the wrong countries to be for testing. We are very ignorant of Celiac's in this country medically even though 1 and 133 adults have it. Only 1 and 5000 are properly diagnosed. There is a really high false negative because the GI doctors do not know what they are doing. It is really simple to do the testing and they are not doing it right. My husband got his done a few weeks ago. They say that he does not have it yet one of the things he has is conclusive with celiac's and only people with celiac's has it. How does that work again? We are having a horrible time with GI for my 8 year old too. He is pretty sick still. We have an appointment in NY City on January 24th with a specialist that we researched. We also now have appointment with a doctor locally that trained at the hospital we have an appointment at in NY City. She gets back off of vacation on January 11th which is weird since it is a Friday. Anyway she is making room to see Liam. Ironically enough while we are in our nightmare, our friend was listening to me rant rave etc. took her kids in for testing and have they have celiac's. 1 and 80 kids now they say have it. I wish it was that easy for us but Liam has something else wrong with him.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
So, I am officially the worst mommy in the world. I have been dairy-free and soy-free since September. A few days ago (I mentioned it here) I had a very small amount of the dinner I made for the kids with known dairy in it. Yesterday ds had blood in his diaper







He hasn't slept well for the last two nights (last night was awful). I don't know if it was the dairy or if it was just the cumulative effect of me expanding my diet (going from eating only a handful of foods to eating everything but dairy and soy). He has had diarrhea since I expanded my diet (going on three weeks now). Today I go back to a Total Elimination Diet (Merry Effing Christmas to me). I had potatoes and bacon for breakfast...it'll be turkey and rice for lunch...and dinner. I'm trying to be upbeat about this...I do still have 10lbs to lose.

I just feel awful for ds. Instinct tells me he's not a simple dairy/soy intolerant kid. I think there's more going on. If he doesn't get better soon I'll be taking him to the GI doctor for a scope and to test for celiacs. Sigh. In a moment of stress/sadness I told dh we needed to get Eric weaned so he could just drink his special formula (Neocate) and be all better. I don't feel the same way this morning, but I can't continue to let ds suffer and do more damage to his gut.









So sorry! You are not a bad mommy though.. hopefully there are some good holiday foods you can still eat though.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
You are not the worst mommy at all. I ate some wheat. Not only did I make my daughter sick I got sick from it last night. SIGH.
We currently are in celiac's hell. The United States and Norh America iare the wrong countries to be for testing. We are very ignorant of Celiac's in this country medically even though 1 and 133 adults have it. Only 1 and 5000 are properly diagnosed. There is a really high false negative because the GI doctors do not know what they are doing. It is really simple to do the testing and they are not doing it right. My husband got his done a few weeks ago. They say that he does not have it yet one of the things he has is conclusive with celiac's and only people with celiac's has it. How does that work again? We are having a horrible time with GI for my 8 year old too. He is pretty sick still. We have an appointment in NY City on January 24th with a specialist that we researched. We also now have appointment with a doctor locally that trained at the hospital we have an appointment at in NY City. She gets back off of vacation on January 11th which is weird since it is a Friday. Anyway she is making room to see Liam. Ironically enough while we are in our nightmare, our friend was listening to me rant rave etc. took her kids in for testing and have they have celiac's. 1 and 80 kids now they say have it. I wish it was that easy for us but Liam has something else wrong with him.

That is so frustrating. Since I started eating wheat again I have been sick too, so I think there's got to be something going on with me too. For years I have joked that I have IBS because out of nowhere I will get "sick" <---that's what I call it when I talk to dh about it. He can't handle me talking about diarrhea


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
That is so frustrating. Since I started eating wheat again I have been sick too, so I think there's got to be something going on with me too. For years I have joked that I have IBS because out of nowhere I will get "sick" <---that's what I call it when I talk to dh about it. He can't handle me talking about diarrhea









I know you have stated before that you had IBS. I was diagnosed years and years ago with IBS now I believe that I have celiac's disease. Of course you cannot be tested unless you are on gluten and I am gluten free with Maggie.

Side note we thought maybe that Maggie had a dairy allergy or sensitivity. We could not figure it out. So I played detective and guess what it is??? I can only eat organic dairy or hormone free dairy or else Maggie gets sick. So now I really believe the government when they say there is no scientific evidence that hormones in the dairy will cause harm.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BirthInStyle* 
Koru - maybe someday we will meet up. I am about 90 minutes from Downtown. I actually went to college in Downtown Chicago.

where do you live? should i know this? it seems like i remember you living north somewhere but i can't remember!? i'm out in naperville (from chicago to oak park to bu-fu) so i'm a ways out of the city now, too. that would be great to meet up! are you a member of the chicagodoulas yahoo group? and where did you go to school? i got my nursing degree from UIC.

so y'all...i think i've made a huge decision in my life. i want to be a midwife!!! since i'm already a nurse it's not the hugest commitment in the world even though it'll still be quite a haul. and my doula work is a step in the right direction, too. i kept thinking that childbirth education & doula-ing would keep my happy but i'm growing to believe that i need to take the plunge. i've already contacted the university of illinois at chicago & have started looking into the admissions process. more than likely, though, i won't start until the fall of 2009. i really want ezra to be a bit older before i throw such a large ball into our family mix, ya know? we shall see.....


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

I've spent the whole day baking.. I am done, but i really haven't finished!

Happy Winter Solstice!!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 

so y'all...i think i've made a huge decision in my life. i want to be a midwife!!! since i'm already a nurse it's not the hugest commitment in the world even though it'll still be quite a haul. and my doula work is a step in the right direction, too. i kept thinking that childbirth education & doula-ing would keep my happy but i'm growing to believe that i need to take the plunge. i've already contacted the university of illinois at chicago & have started looking into the admissions process. more than likely, though, i won't start until the fall of 2009. i really want ezra to be a bit older before i throw such a large ball into our family mix, ya know? we shall see.....

That sounds wonderful! I briefly thought about that, but I don't really want to do nursing school,







. I could probably be a DE midwife if i really wanted to. But I'll keep doing what i am doing for now. In a couple years I may do the doula training


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
so y'all...i think i've made a huge decision in my life. i want to be a midwife!!! since i'm already a nurse it's not the hugest commitment in the world even though it'll still be quite a haul. and my doula work is a step in the right direction, too. i kept thinking that childbirth education & doula-ing would keep my happy but i'm growing to believe that i need to take the plunge. i've already contacted the university of illinois at chicago & have started looking into the admissions process. more than likely, though, i won't start until the fall of 2009. i really want ezra to be a bit older before i throw such a large ball into our family mix, ya know? we shall see.....

Congrats & good luck!
I keep going back & fourth about what kind of MW I want to be. I can't decide. I figure I've got at least 15 or 20 years to decide though.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
I vividly remember Lili choking on a piece of garland as a baby







:

Delia choked/gagged on a piece of that garland stuff that has a wire and then metallic stars coming off the sides. She had a star WAY down her throat. She grabbed it out of a checkout line when she was sitting in a stroller/cart at Kohls. It was so traumatic for me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
I think I would cry and cry for months too if I were pg again!







That would be FOUR kids--or with our luck, it'd be twins







As it is I'm starting to really hate condoms too, tho...so maybe an IUD is the way to go for me







: I'll have to think about it some more...

What are your reservations? My appointment is Jan. 8th and I'm excited. LOL Laura, be SURE to tell us how yours goes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
It snowed last night so DH, Seb and I went and took pics at the park. Seb was so cold he would not smile, but still cute anyway..

SO cute!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
So, I am officially the worst mommy in the world. I have been dairy-free and soy-free since September. A few days ago (I mentioned it here) I had a very small amount of the dinner I made for the kids with known dairy in it. Yesterday ds had blood in his diaper







He hasn't slept well for the last two nights (last night was awful). I don't know if it was the dairy or if it was just the cumulative effect of me expanding my diet (going from eating only a handful of foods to eating everything but dairy and soy). He has had diarrhea since I expanded my diet (going on three weeks now). Today I go back to a Total Elimination Diet (Merry Effing Christmas to me). I had potatoes and bacon for breakfast...it'll be turkey and rice for lunch...and dinner. I'm trying to be upbeat about this...I do still have 10lbs to lose.

I just feel awful for ds. Instinct tells me he's not a simple dairy/soy intolerant kid. I think there's more going on. If he doesn't get better soon I'll be taking him to the GI doctor for a scope and to test for celiacs. Sigh. In a moment of stress/sadness I told dh we needed to get Eric weaned so he could just drink his special formula (Neocate) and be all better. I don't feel the same way this morning, but I can't continue to let ds suffer and do more damage to his gut.









You're SUCH a good mom. Breastfeeding is definitely best, even with some allergens thrown in. I am reminded to stay dairy free when I cheat too, and am strong for several weeks because it's not worth it. I think it is when I just want to EAT THAT CHEESE but when my kids are totally stuffed up and gagging on their own snot, I realize the cheese was not even that good.

Expand your diet more slowly, I'm sure you'll get to a place that you can mostly live with and will keep your son happy. If you think about, your son will have to eat that way for his entire life. It may be easier for him because he'll be used to it, but still. You can do it!!







I'm healthier without dairy - hmm, I wonder where my kids get it?!

I'm in Illinois now. The drive down overnight last night was more interesting than usual. Tons of fog and the kids woke up at 3 am for a while. Henry went back to sleep a bit, but Delia woke him (and me) back up. But we're here. I lost my MIL's present - don't know if it's packed or somewhere at home or what. We looked everywhere for it! I figure it'll turn up eventually even if we don't have it for her on Christmas morning.

It would be so wonderful to have more midwives in the world!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 

I'm in Illinois now. The drive down overnight last night was more interesting than usual. Tons of fog and the kids woke up at 3 am for a while. Henry went back to sleep a bit, but Delia woke him (and me) back up. But we're here. I lost my MIL's present - don't know if it's packed or somewhere at home or what. We looked everywhere for it! I figure it'll turn up eventually even if we don't have it for her on Christmas morning.

It would be so wonderful to have more midwives in the world!

if life weren't so crazy around the holidays i'd suggest we try & meet up again. someday. your ILs are in crystal lake, right?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, we've really slowed down now!

So I've taken pine needles out of Kiran's hand twice now, though didn't find any in her mouth or diaper. Last night when she wasn't sleeping I gave her some bmilk/oatmeal mix and let her play with it in the swing while I cleaned the kitchen. That actually worked! Now and then I would feed her a spoon bite, then go back to cleaning and she would play some more. She loved it.

Yesterday was the craziest day. We got way more snow than was predicted, and the highway was so bad no one could drive. In one direction there were multiple cars off the road in the 16 mi between here and the next town, and in the other direction there was a semi jackknifed and blocking the road altogether. So, being the only motel anyone could get to, we went from having no reservations in the AM to being sold out before 4 PM, and turned down half a dozen or more people who had no place to go. DH was stuck on the highway himself for a while, then spent much of the day shoveling snow just to get their cars into parking spaces, while I answered the phone and checked people in. Fortunately the ILs managed to get over here to help shovel and watch the girls. My 3 yo actually put herself down for a nap while I was in the office. Wow.

I wanted to sew a few things for the girls, but just don't know when it will happen now.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richella* 
Well, we've really slowed down now!

So I've taken pine needles out of Kiran's hand twice now, though didn't find any in her mouth or diaper. Last night when she wasn't sleeping I gave her some bmilk/oatmeal mix and let her play with it in the swing while I cleaned the kitchen. That actually worked! Now and then I would feed her a spoon bite, then go back to cleaning and she would play some more. She loved it.

Yesterday was the craziest day. We got way more snow than was predicted, and the highway was so bad no one could drive. In one direction there were multiple cars off the road in the 16 mi between here and the next town, and in the other direction there was a semi jackknifed and blocking the road altogether. So, being the only motel anyone could get to, we went from having no reservations in the AM to being sold out before 4 PM, and turned down half a dozen or more people who had no place to go. DH was stuck on the highway himself for a while, then spent much of the day shoveling snow just to get their cars into parking spaces, while I answered the phone and checked people in. Fortunately the ILs managed to get over here to help shovel and watch the girls. My 3 yo actually put herself down for a nap while I was in the office. Wow.

I wanted to sew a few things for the girls, but just don't know when it will happen now.

Wow! That is lucky for you to get the business. Hopefully you'll find time to sew.

How many rooms does your motel have?


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh weird, my multi-quoting didn't show up.

Well, koru, yes I don't have any time this week. We fly out Thursday and we aren't even getting together with my extended family (aunt/uncle and cousins on my dad's side), which I'm a little sad about. I am going to get together with Laura in Florida, though, and I'm so excited!

Richella that is cool about the business! I looked at your web site the other day when you posted it here and your place looks really cool. Are you anywhere near I35? Someday we are going to drive straight down I35 from Minnesota to Texas to visit a friend, so if you're on the way I'll definitely come see you!

We ended up with 2 big projects in December, somehow we do that almost every year. We finished one last week and now we have one "due" tomorrow and have barely begun. Guess I should get to it, huh?


----------



## BirthInStyle (May 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
where do you live? should i know this? it seems like i remember you living north somewhere but i can't remember!? i'm out in naperville (from chicago to oak park to bu-fu) so i'm a ways out of the city now, too. that would be great to meet up! are you a member of the chicagodoulas yahoo group? and where did you go to school? i got my nursing degree from UIC.

PM'ing you my exact location (only b/c I like to remain anonymous on here from several people I know IRL - long story). I am east of the city so we're probably about 2.5 hours away. My parents used to live in Rockford until they moved for my dad's job. His family is from the Chicago area, though, and I still have relatives in the Elmhurst/Oak Brook area and a cousin out in Geneva.

DH and I used to go into the city all the time before kids, but now we only make it there about once or twice a year to go thrift store shopping and eat pizza.







Oh, and I have a degree in Theology from Moody Bible Institute. Speaking of which, my 10 year reunion is coming up in 2008. Yikes!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Happy X-mas Folks!

The IUD insertion went well. It was a CNM that did it & she used a numbing agent on my cervix & cervical canal. She didn't have to use the tenaculum (sp, NAK--don't feel like checking) to stabilize my cervix. I was lucky. The procedure hurt less than just the pelvic exam by the other lady. I've been crampy & spoty since. I don't know when that's supposed to die down though.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

How funny, I say "Happy Christmas" too









I thought our holiday was already done, but we have a last-minute xmas lunch to go to at a friend's house--she's having burritos and enchiladas cause her kids are sick of turkey!









Claire was pitching the biggest fit last night while I was trying to put her down so I could eat--then it dawned on me--she wanted some food too! I gave her many microscopic spoonfuls of mashed potatos, and she was happy







She'll be 7 months in two days, still no teeth either.

DH worked nearly 10 hours yesterday, and looks like he'll be working even more than that today







: He says all the time how he wants a new job, but after he's done working this one, he just wants to crawl in bed, not look for a new job!









Anyway, hope you guys are having happy holidays like ours was!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

we spent the night at MIL's house last night. It was snowing super hard yesterday. So, DH, MIL and her BF went up to snowboard/ski this morning. I was suppose to go too, but Seb kept me up all night, I only got 3 or 4 hours of sleep. There was no way I could go boarding like that. DH was kind of pissed at me about it... oh well.

I am heading to my mom's in a little while, and we are going to do lunch up there, and DH will meet me there on his way down from the mountain. then back to MIL's for dinner.

Seb LOVES bows! lol, he is so cute!


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Happy X-mas Folks!

The IUD insertion went well. It was a CNM that did it & she used a numbing agent on my cervix & cervical canal. She didn't have to use the tenaculum (sp, NAK--don't feel like checking) to stabilize my cervix. I was lucky. The procedure hurt less than just the pelvic exam by the other lady. I've been crampy & spoty since. I don' t know when that's supposed to die down though.

I absolutely hated mine for the first month or so. I cannot
remember why. I think I had spotting and cramping. Anyway after the month was over I loved it. I had it in for 5 years. It hurt for 30 seconds coming out.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
I absolutely hated mine for the first month or so. I cannot
remember why. I think I had spotting and cramping. Anyway after the month was over I loved it. I had it in for 5 years. It hurt for 30 seconds coming out.

It was probably the spotting and cramping - I had that too, then it went away, though I think it was more like 6-8 weeks for me, but I'm a bleeder anyway. Then it was GONE for usually about 6 months at a time, then a mysterious period out of the blue. It hurt like hell going in (she must have had to use the tenaculum), but zero pain coming out - in fact, I did it myself







:. But mine was always right down at my cervix (poking dh







).


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey ya'll! Merry Christmas!

I kinda took a break from MDC. I got to tel my single BIL all about why homebirth is better than Hospital. He asked what I've been reading recently. It was fun. Now if only I could talk that calmly with







about it!

We had a great time with family. My MIL asked what I wanted and got me, yes, me, not Elisabeth, a Nekkie Blanket, so we've been sleeping diaperless, unbuttoned long-sleeve onesie the last 3 nights, last night, she wet the first time, didn't wiggle a lot, so I wan't sure if shehad to potty, was wet later, but I didn't have to lie in a wet spot when we switched sides to nurse! Woohoo! And it is SO much easier than trying to snap and unsnap an FB. I fell asleep a lot faster after pottying. I







EC!

And my MIL got her Robeez shoes, the black MaryJanes. They are cute, but a little big, 12-18, but she's not walking--yet!

I got to sleep in, took E out to MIL at 8:30, fell back asleep until noon!









Since making my nursing necklace, which I never because someone thinks it's a toy and tries sucking on it, I've gotten into beading and made jewelry for my SILs and bookmarks and ordered stuff with a friend. I love beading!
I've started


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

I went to my appointment on the 24th with I think the worst midwife ever!!! I am not going back there, ever (long story)!!! I did get an ultrasound and got to see my LO's heartbeat and my EDD is Aug 9th.

I hope that everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I went to my appointment on the 24th with I think the worst midwife ever!!! I am not going back there, ever (long story)!!! I did get an ultrasound and got to see my LO's heartbeat and my EDD is Aug 9th.

I hope that everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!

yay!! that's my DH's b-day!


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I went to my appointment on the 24th with I think the worst midwife ever!!! I am not going back there, ever (long story)!!! I did get an ultrasound and got to see my LO's heartbeat and my EDD is Aug 9th.

I hope that everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!

sorry the mw sucked but yay for hearing the heartbeat! how exciting for you!! are you feeling any better?


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

nak and dorky Didn't do any sewing but decided dd got too many presents anyway. She really melted down today. Emily, we are about 16-20 mi west of I35 at Emporia. jessica, so exciting. I liked being pg but am so glad i'm not --we are done. merry christmas everyone!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi everyone, former member of the May DD club. I keep seeing these monthly threads then never joining. But I miss hearing about everyone and their babes.

Carolina is doing so great she has been crawling for a little over a month which has been interesting, just trying to keep up with the big sister. I never knew how much fun it would be to have two I just felt so guilty that I wouldn't be able to give Maya what she needed and that Carolina would never get what Maya did as a baby, but it has just worked out beautifully and the girls adore eachother. I am truly blessed with my little ones.

Solids has been going just fine we are doing self feeding so it's laid back and easy I feel like it just fits perfectly with the rest of how we do things, with maya we tried purees first and then mostly did self feeding but we didn't bother with Carolina, although I will say she has gotten her hands on a candy cane and really loved it







: until mean old mama took it away. Such is life for a 2nd babe I guess.

Just wanted to say a quick hello!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi from rural Wis! I have a moment of internet access and wanted to send you all some virtual love!

We are having fun. Today I have to walk down to the car (we could not get it up the 1/2 mile driveway in the snow last night) because my son wanted to see if the coloring book we could not find was there. So, I strapped Clay to my back and stuck August in a sled and we went down. The trip back up was tough! Country living is hard work! The house has only wood heat so there is a lot of hauling, splitting, getting up at night to fill stoves, etc.

Clay is crying now so I guess this is it for my internet break!

Love to y'all


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggirayne* 
And my MIL got her Robeez shoes, the black MaryJanes.

DUDE I didn't know robeez made mary janes!







I will have to get those for Claire next--she's nearly outgrown her 0-6 m purple butterfly shoes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 
I did get an ultrasound and got to see my LO's heartbeat and my EDD is Aug 9th.

coolness







Tho I'm sorry you had a rotten midwife! Do you actually have a good amount of birth choices where you live?? *jealous*







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
Just wanted to say a quick hello!

















HEY! glad to see you around







Yea we are laid back about solids here too--Claire has eaten refried beans and mashed potatos with gusto, but other than that she just like to gnaw on fresh fruits, not a lot else









I agree about your "second baby" comment, and even moreso considering Claire's our 3rd!









So....

Can everyone please send us "good job situation" vibes for the next week or so?







DH just got an offer that has its pros and cons, but is *over twice* what he makes now














: He has to decide by the end of next week.

ps--so is anyone with a mobile baby still struggling to diaper them with prefolds???







: I am seriously thinking of buying nothing but AIOs, she will NOT. stay. STILL!


----------



## amyleigh33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
Can everyone please send us "good job situation" vibes for the next week or so?







DH just got an offer that has its pros and cons, but is *over twice* what he makes now














: He has to decide by the end of next week.

Tough decision!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
ps--so is anyone with a mobile baby still struggling to diaper them with prefolds???







: I am seriously thinking of buying nothing but AIOs, she will NOT. stay. STILL!









YES! It's ridiculous. We're still using SM prefolds (petite girl!), but I'm seriously considering getting mostly AIOs or Pockets in MD-LG size (but some prefolds & covers 'cause they're so cheap) because she will NOT stay STILL for diaper changes. She also takes them off all the time now, so I always have to have her in onesies so she can't get at the velcro!

Welcome back PapayaMom!


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

as far as prefolds go I find a little prep work goes a long way. I fold the dipe in thirds and put it in the cover before dd even knows she is headed for a diaper change then I find it is just as quick as a pocket or AIO just fasten the tabs and go! I do love my pockets for out and about though

*Krystal323* good luck on the job thing DH changed jobs in Sept and it was a similar situation certainly not a cut and dried yes or no. OUr issue was the money not being enough but he did enfd up taking it and loves it. It makes such a difference to have a happy and fulfilled dh when he comes home and ultimately he was looking for a new job because he wasn't happy where he was. We decided to try it for 18 months and if things didn't look like they were going to work out he would start looking again. It remains to be seen if the money will come through but a happy dh is worth a lot


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
DUDE I didn't know robeez made mary janes!







I will have to get those for Claire next--she's nearly outgrown her 0-6 m purple butterfly shoes









Maggie has a pair of Robeez Mary Janes as well as a couple of other pairs. We have a thrift shop here that we get them cheap under $5 a pair. Her feet are always cold so we keep either slippers or shoes on them so she cannot pull off her socks. Well that was theory at least. She now has been pulling off her shoes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

Can everyone please send us "good job situation" vibes for the next week or so?







DH just got an offer that has its pros and cons, but is *over twice* what he makes now














: He has to decide by the end of next week.

You got it. I think you need to figure out what long term will be like. Will it be a good job. We were in a similar situation but for us it will pay off long term.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
ps--so is anyone with a mobile baby still struggling to diaper them with prefolds???







: I am seriously thinking of buying nothing but AIOs, she will NOT. stay. STILL!









I just have the diaper ready to go. Sometimes it feels like I am wrestling an alligator.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyleigh33* 
Tough decision!

YES! It's ridiculous. We're still using SM prefolds (petite girl!), but I'm seriously considering getting mostly AIOs or Pockets in MD-LG size (but some prefolds & covers 'cause they're so cheap) because she will NOT stay STILL for diaper changes. She also takes them off all the time now, so I always have to have her in onesies so she can't get at the velcro!


Yikes I am glad Maggie has not figured that one out yet. But we always have her in a onesie or another shirt that buttons as it is cold here and her belly would always be exposed.

Well Maggie last night finally learned how to zurbert people. She spent the evening blowing on every one's tummy.







She has been blowing raspberries for weeks now. She was very proud of herself.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

re: the job long term--well, we are so sick of where we live that regardless of what else happens, we're leaving the area as soon as this lease is up, in 5 months. I bet that sounds reckless huh??







well if you lived here, you'd understand!









So I guess we ought to look into whether he could still work for the company if we lived 3-4 hours away from here.... He works at a convenience store right now, and this new offer is with an alternative energy co....so, huge improvement! it's mainly just the "travel required" part we're leery about









so is anyone actually sleeping at all??







: Claire nurses SO much at night, and she's so wakeful--if i breathe too loudly, or even if i wake up from a vivid dream, it's like she's linked to my subconscious and Knows I'm up, so she wakes up to eat. We just got two awesome comforters for xmas, but forget snuggling under them with dh--claire hears the blankets moving and wakes up! sex is such a rare occurence around here, it's depressing. we're afraid to even get started for fear of interruption. I am honestly sick of nursing at night. it's seriously like 20 times just during the part of the night that i'm actually trying to sleep. and then it's not just soft little "eh eh eh" crying--that's cute. noooo, it's sudden, wake-the-dead squeals of indignation! Driving. Me. Mad. I know it's prolly just first teeth coming or a growth spurt, but that IUD-idea is looking shinier to me with every passing night nursing









/rant. sorry...


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emiLy* 
You're SUCH a good mom. Breastfeeding is definitely best, even with some allergens thrown in. I am reminded to stay dairy free when I cheat too, and am strong for several weeks because it's not worth it. I think it is when I just want to EAT THAT CHEESE but when my kids are totally stuffed up and gagging on their own snot, I realize the cheese was not even that good.

Expand your diet more slowly, I'm sure you'll get to a place that you can mostly live with and will keep your son happy. If you think about, your son will have to eat that way for his entire life. It may be easier for him because he'll be used to it, but still. You can do it!!







I'm healthier without dairy - hmm, I wonder where my kids get it?!

thanks







I wasn't strong enough to go back to a TED yet, but I started this morning. I cut gluten out last week. He still has diarrhea







I fed him some tiny chunks of apple and they came out completely undigested. That's not right...right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
Can everyone please send us "good job situation" vibes for the next week or so?







DH just got an offer that has its pros and cons, but is *over twice* what he makes now














: He has to decide by the end of next week.

ps--so is anyone with a mobile baby still struggling to diaper them with prefolds???







: I am seriously thinking of buying nothing but AIOs, she will NOT. stay. STILL!









good luck! We have been doing the alligator wrestling around here too. I usually can buy myself a few seconds by giving him a tube of diaper cream or the remote control.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
so is anyone actually sleeping at all??







: Claire nurses SO much at night, and she's so wakeful--if i breathe too loudly, or even if i wake up from a vivid dream, it's like she's linked to my subconscious and Knows I'm up, so she wakes up to eat. We just got two awesome comforters for xmas, but forget snuggling under them with dh--claire hears the blankets moving and wakes up! sex is such a rare occurence around here, it's depressing. we're afraid to even get started for fear of interruption. I am honestly sick of nursing at night. it's seriously like 20 times just during the part of the night that i'm actually trying to sleep. and then it's not just soft little "eh eh eh" crying--that's cute. noooo, it's sudden, wake-the-dead squeals of indignation! Driving. Me. Mad. I know it's prolly just first teeth coming or a growth spurt, but that IUD-idea is looking shinier to me with every passing night nursing









/rant. sorry...

Eric was sleeping through the night, but his GI problems are pretty bad right now and he's waking up all.the.time. He's not a light sleeper, he just wakes up screaming or wanting to play every hour. I'm so tired. I was so desperate I gave him Motrin last night hoping maybe it was teething pain, but no luck. I don't mind night-nursing, I usually sleep through it (only indication we've nursed is that my bra flaps are down when I wake up







) I need him to start sleeping again. Any chance Claire has reflux? Eric does, and if we forget to give him his Zantac he wants to comfort nurse a lot and he wakes up screaming since lying flat makes it worse. Just a thought...


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
re: the job long term--well, we are so sick of where we live that regardless of what else happens, we're leaving the area as soon as this lease is up, in 5 months. I bet that sounds reckless huh??







well if you lived here, you'd understand!









Nope I understand completely. We moved across country once with 9 days notice no money no savings and no job to move out of hell.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
so is anyone actually sleeping at all??







: Claire nurses SO much at night, and she's so wakeful--if i breathe too loudly, or even if i wake up from a vivid dream, it's like she's linked to my subconscious and Knows I'm up, so she wakes up to eat. We just got two awesome comforters for xmas, but forget snuggling under them with dh--claire hears the blankets moving and wakes up! sex is such a rare occurence around here, it's depressing. we're afraid to even get started for fear of interruption. I am honestly sick of nursing at night. it's seriously like 20 times just during the part of the night that i'm actually trying to sleep. and then it's not just soft little "eh eh eh" crying--that's cute. noooo, it's sudden, wake-the-dead squeals of indignation! Driving. Me. Mad. I know it's prolly just first teeth coming or a growth spurt, but that IUD-idea is looking shinier to me with every passing night nursing









Sorry you are having such a rought time right now. We were up all night the night before last not sure why. Nothing worked either.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
thanks







I wasn't strong enough to go back to a TED yet, but I started this morning. I cut gluten out last week. He still has diarrhea







I fed him some tiny chunks of apple and they came out completely undigested. That's not right...right?

good luck! We have been doing the alligator wrestling around here too. I usually can buy myself a few seconds by giving him a tube of diaper cream or the remote control.

Eric was sleeping through the night, but his GI problems are pretty bad right now and he's waking up all.the.time. He's not a light sleeper, he just wakes up screaming or wanting to play every hour. I'm so tired. I was so desperate I gave him Motrin last night hoping maybe it was teething pain, but no luck. I don't mind night-nursing, I usually sleep through it (only indication we've nursed is that my bra flaps are down when I wake up







) I need him to start sleeping again. Any chance Claire has reflux? Eric does, and if we forget to give him his Zantac he wants to comfort nurse a lot and he wakes up screaming since lying flat makes it worse. Just a thought...

You need to give his gut time to heal. It can take weeks. Another thing just from experience there are a lot better medications out there then zantact for reflux. Zantact has all kinds of things wrong with it and only sort of works. You will see a huge difference if you switch to a PPI. This family is now a huge fan of Zegerid after what we went through with Maggie after she was born. All of my kids have an reflux and this is the first child that medication has 100% controlled it. I use to do that well it is okay it works fine. Nope, now I know it did not work worth a dickens comparing it to how zegerid works. We now only have problems if I eat gluten or if she is not feeling well. Funny thing now with gluten it is more diarrhea then vomiting.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
You need to give his gut time to heal. It can take weeks. Another thing just from experience there are a lot better medications out there then zantact for reflux. Zantact has all kinds of things wrong with it and only sort of works. You will see a huge difference if you switch to a PPI. This family is now a huge fan of Zegerid after what we went through with Maggie after she was born. All of my kids have an reflux and this is the first child that medication has 100% controlled it. I use to do that well it is okay it works fine. Nope, now I know it did not work worth a dickens comparing it to how zegerid works. We now only have problems if I eat gluten or if she is not feeling well. Funny thing now with gluten it is more diarrhea then vomiting.

Thanks for the info. We need a refill on his Zantac, so I'll ask the ped if we can try Zegerid instead. I have to call today! So, in your opinion...should I do a TED or just stick with a gluten, dairy, and soy-free diet and reevaluate in a few weeks? Maybe a top 8-free diet? I don't mind TED'ing if it means we can start sleeping again and ds stops having blood in his stools.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Also! I started him back on his probiotics (I honestly forgot to give them for a couple weeks







), do you think there's anything else I should give him? On a positive note, Eric loves drinking Neocate from his sippy (as long as it is cold) so at least I know its not that he hates the taste of it...he just doesn't understand bottles. I can't stand the thought of doing more damage to his gut, so its nice to know that we have options if breastfeeding needs to stop (but I don't see that happening right now).


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Thanks for the info. We need a refill on his Zantac, so I'll ask the ped if we can try Zegerid instead. I have to call today! So, in your opinion...should I do a TED or just stick with a gluten, dairy, and soy-free diet and reevaluate in a few weeks? Maybe a top 8-free diet? I don't mind TED'ing if it means we can start sleeping again and ds stops having blood in his stools.

Forgive me if you heard this before from me because I know I tend to ramble. Anyway when Maggie was hospitalized I think we had 8 doctors and our pediatrician and not one of them had heard of zegerid. I had printed off all the research on it and brought it too them. You can get it at http://www.marci-kids.com/ Dr. Phillips is at Marci kids and he helped get Maggie on the right dose. He runs MARCI kids plus he invented it. I did not know that until later. I have also heard he will call doctors personally so they understand the medication. In the beginning it was kind of a pain to give because you have to mix it with liquid tums well first water then liquid tums. But like I said the medication rocks.

Maggie totally improved just on zegerid alone.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Also! I started him back on his probiotics (I honestly forgot to give them for a couple weeks







), do you think there's anything else I should give him? On a positive note, Eric loves drinking Neocate from his sippy (as long as it is cold) so at least I know its not that he hates the taste of it...he just doesn't understand bottles. I can't stand the thought of doing more damage to his gut, so its nice to know that we have options if breastfeeding needs to stop (but I don't see that happening right now).


When we were going through Maggie's hell the doctors will all 100% do not give up the breast feeding. We might needed to supplement with neocate but not to stop BF. The benefits still outweighed the bad.

I tell you after all we have been through with this reflux...17 years of it. I wish I had known what I learned in the last 8 months since having Maggie. Gluten is what causing all of our problems. As far as dairy goes. We thought Maggie had a dairy allergy but more and more I explored it guess what it was??? It was an sensitivity to dairy that is not organic or hormone free. Thankfully it is not hard around here to get hormone free dairy.

I cannot emphasize enough about zegerid. It made all the difference in our life. We had a high needs baby. Oh my gosh...was she high needs. Dr. Phillips told us 48 hours of giving the medication she would be better. It was not even 12 hours when we saw a huge improvement. We could actually sleep for more then 15 minutes at a time. She no longer cried etc. In fact now she might cry once a week if that.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Part of our new year's resolution is to be more green.

We do use sposies when we are out in about because well Maggie has a big butt and not all her clothes fit right. I know typing that sounds totally lame and I can see me explaining this to her in 40 years. Well I could not be bothered to do cloth full time because of your big butt.









Anyway I have never used an AIO diaper. Tell me which one I should test out. Will it eliminate the big butt?

I am not even sure why we use sposies at all. She always poops through them and it gets in her hair plus she got a nasty nasty rash from Luvs the other night.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
I fed him some tiny chunks of apple and they came out completely undigested. That's not right...right?

that happens with us with carrots and the skins off of green peppers and things. not a huge deal. Same thing happens when I feed my dog corn. That's why it's called "roughage"











> good luck! We have been doing the alligator wrestling around here too. I usually can buy myself a few seconds by giving him a tube of diaper cream or the remote control.
> 
> 
> > I have a beaded necklace hanging on the wall by the change table and she grabs it and checks out each bead and lies still for me. If we try to change on the bed or floor then we also have the alligator wrestling.
> ...


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
I would recommend a pocket diaper over the AIOs in a hearbeat. All the benfits of the AIOs but doesn't take nearly as long to dry in the dryer! I make my own. If you're coming up this way for milk any time, or you said something about visiting a friend in Langley or something, I could make one for you.

Do you use a certain pattern or do you wing it? I'll be ready to do some more experimenting soon.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

kdtmom2be said:


> that happens with us with carrots and the skins off of green peppers and things. not a huge deal. Same thing happens when I feed my dog corn. That's why it's called "roughage"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
thanks







I wasn't strong enough to go back to a TED yet, but I started this morning. I cut gluten out last week. He still has diarrhea







I fed him some tiny chunks of apple and they came out completely undigested. That's not right...right?

Livy's body does the same thing with apple and pears. I just assume it's normal.

Quote:

I was so desperate I gave him Motrin last night hoping maybe it was teething pain, but no luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Thanks for the info. We need a refill on his Zantac, so I'll ask the ped if we can try Zegerid instead. I have to call today! So, in your opinion...should I do a TED or just stick with a gluten, dairy, and soy-free diet and reevaluate in a few weeks? Maybe a top 8-free diet? I don't mind TED'ing if it means we can start sleeping again and ds stops having blood in his stools.

Awww! I feel so sorry for little Eric. Benji was a miserable baby when he was having blood in his stools. He would give us this pained little smile, like he wanted to be happy if his tummy would just stop hurting...The Motrin and Zantac will probably throw your results completely off if you're doing a TED. Baby Motrin has corn in it, I know that for sure (even the dye free). Also, it looks like Neocate has corn and soy. I have no idea what probiotics might have in them. Have you seen any improvement going dairy, gluten, and soy free? What about doing formula for a day or two and pumping? If he does great on just the Neocate, I'd bet it's a dairy allergy.














Hang in there, elimination dieting sucks!

Livy wakes.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 

What is a pocket diaper?



Fuzzi Bunz, Happy Heinys and the like. Basically just what it sounds like the outer layer is PUL the inner is usally fleece or something nice and comfy and you stuff th epocket those two layters create with whatever you need. During the day we use one microfiber insert during the day, we don't use them at night but people who do either stuff with prefolds or 2 microfiber inserts.

During the day these are very trim, similar (although still bigger) in thickness to a sposie


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
Fuzzi Bunz, Happy Heinys and the like. Basically just what it sounds like the outer layer is PUL the inner is usally fleece or something nice and comfy and you stuff th epocket those two layters create with whatever you need. During the day we use one microfiber insert during the day, we don't use them at night but people who do either stuff with prefolds or 2 microfiber inserts.

During the day these are very trim, similar (although still bigger) in thickness to a sposie

Exactly. Mine can be bulkier than an AIO or trimmer than a perfold and cover, depends on what I stuff them with, which depends on how long we are going to be out and about. If we are going out for a few hours and I don't want to diaper change, I just stuff it fuller and the micro-fleece inner keeps her skin dry.

And I use a pattern that I developed myself. The patterns that I could find were nowhere near long enough in the rise for us. They are based off of a Bummis cover that I stretched out flat and traced, then added some length to it.


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay now I feel kind of stupid. I just folded the diaper different today and reduced her butt size probably by half.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah yes, the folding method can make a difference in butt size for sure! I do the newspaper fold when I use prefolds, it tends to keep butt size to a minimum.

Here's a Christmas picture of Kayleigh that I think you don't need to log in to see.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

This online shoe store is having a sale on kids shoes for $1 or $2 per pair. Thier shipping to Canada is outrageous, but those of you that are closer might have better luck in the shipping department.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

good to see the chatting picking up!









heidi, i like pocket dipes, too. i bought some fuzzi bunz off of diaperswappers a few months back & decided to sell my prefolds & fitteds. i also prefer the hemp inserts....so super absorbant!

i have a baby who's up all night nursing, too. he seems to wake every 45 minutes. dh keeps bugging me to transition him to the crib but what's that gonna do? then i'll have to actually get out of bed every 45 minutes!? that would be a night from hell, in my opinion.

ezra has been climbing stairs!? he can only do a couple but it's the start of something big.







i can't believe how fast they grow & learn.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

IUD stopped cramping, though I'm having cervical mucus alllllllllllllllllll the freaking time. Underpants liners are my friends.

Mickey started pulling up & started crawling in earnest a few days before x-mas. He's so happy.

Do you think it's OK to give him whole milk yogurt or goats milk instead of pumped milk or when I'm gone the two days a week (~5 hours at a time) for school? He's not taking my pumped milk from me or Jason, but that could change when it's my mom. If it's only one or two feedings two days a week my gut says that two feedings of whole milk yogurt for an 8-12 month old won't negatively impact his health, but I worry that it's too unconventional.. .

I'm addicted to sim's castaway on wii right now.
J's addicted to the Simpsons game.
We're both blowing thru the third season of LOST on DVD. Holy crap that show is NUTS!!! I can't wait for the fourth season







:

Uhhhh

I got some of my school books thru paperback swap.

OHHHHH
My life the last few days(weeks, sortof)
Dishwasher broke: $50 parts, free labor (me)
Under the sink valve broke: $330 parts/labor
Water heater broke:$340
Valve to water heater broke: $20 parts, free labor (J)
Getting ripped of at the vet for two dogs' annual visits:$580
Don't forget christmas presents: ~$700
Broken beautiful statue from my friend:








ONE EXPENSIVE ASSED MONTH & loss in faith of ability to pay off anything important: priceless


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh, and I'm totally having rediculous baby cravings so feel free to smack me around a little.
THANK GODESS FOR THE LAM & THE IUD!!


----------



## jwpsgurl (Apr 28, 2007)

My mom is here so I haven't had a ton of time to get on here and chat, so I am catching up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koru* 
sorry the mw sucked but yay for hearing the heartbeat! how exciting for you!! are you feeling any better?

I'm feeling much better, thank you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

coolness







Tho I'm sorry you had a rotten midwife! Do you actually have a good amount of birth choices where you live?? *jealous*







:


Actually, we are away from home right now b/c of DH's job and we won't be back "home" until the end of April. I have decided not to see anyone while I am here and then see my midwife when I get home and I am hoping to find a homebirth midwife that will travel to where I live (there are none in town). I really dread having another hospital birth where I live, so far no luck though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
re: the job long term--well, we are so sick of where we live that regardless of what else happens, we're leaving the area as soon as this lease is up, in 5 months. I bet that sounds reckless huh??







well if you lived here, you'd understand!









So I guess we ought to look into whether he could still work for the company if we lived 3-4 hours away from here.... He works at a convenience store right now, and this new offer is with an alternative energy co....so, huge improvement! it's mainly just the "travel required" part we're leery about









so is anyone actually sleeping at all??







: Claire nurses SO much at night, and she's so wakeful--if i breathe too loudly, or even if i wake up from a vivid dream, it's like she's linked to my subconscious and Knows I'm up, so she wakes up to eat. We just got two awesome comforters for xmas, but forget snuggling under them with dh--claire hears the blankets moving and wakes up! sex is such a rare occurence around here, it's depressing. we're afraid to even get started for fear of interruption. I am honestly sick of nursing at night. it's seriously like 20 times just during the part of the night that i'm actually trying to sleep. and then it's not just soft little "eh eh eh" crying--that's cute. noooo, it's sudden, wake-the-dead squeals of indignation! Driving. Me. Mad. I know it's prolly just first teeth coming or a growth spurt, but that IUD-idea is looking shinier to me with every passing night nursing









/rant. sorry...

I haven't slept in a couple of weeks now...I feel like such an idiot b/c we started DD on solids and it didn't occur to me until tonight that she is having gas pains and that is probably why she is waking every 15 minutes...I gave her some gas drops and I am hoping that will drastically improve her quality of sleep.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jwpsgurl* 

I haven't slept in a couple of weeks now...I feel like such an idiot b/c we started DD on solids and it didn't occur to me until tonight that she is having gas pains and that is probably why she is waking every 15 minutes...I gave her some gas drops and I am hoping that will drastically improve her quality of sleep.

I had to laugh because there were a few nights (ok, more than a few) where Mick will wake up and cry & no ammount of boob will help & I will give up and go for a diaper change and he will burp & fart when I sit up with him







he must feel like he's going to explode.

Our solids journey is so weird for me. He won't do purees. He loves to EAT stuff. He ate plain old rice today. It was peas yesterday. I squashed them to break the husk and get the good part out. He likes the texture thing, I guess.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Do you think it's OK to give him whole milk yogurt or goats milk instead of pumped milk or when I'm gone the two days a week (~5 hours at a time) for school? He's not taking my pumped milk from me or Jason, but that could change when it's my mom. If it's only one or two feedings two days a week my gut says that two feedings of whole milk yogurt for an 8-12 month old won't negatively impact his health, but I worry that it's too unconventional.. .

Getting ripped of at the vet for two dogs' annual visits:$580

Personally, I think it's a bit early for milk, but that's me and my babe. You may decide differently, it is just a gut reaction on my part, not any scientific reason. An option might be a sippy cup though, have you tried that? Kayleigh takes sippy cups really well but still refuses the bottle.

As for the vet, I don't do vets unless I have to. They really are a rip-off. They tend to severely over-vaccinate your dogs and cats. I don't have the data on hand, but for instance, in canada we vaccinate for rabies every 3 yrs now, there are still states that require that the animals be vaccinated yearly so we have to be careful where we cross if we are going into the US with our dog. The vaccine has been proven to be effective for in excess of 5 years and the increased use of vaccines has been shown to cause cancers in our pets. Food for thought. There's a woman in California named Pam Green that you might be able to google for more info. Anyhow, I take my animals in to the vet when they are sick OR every five years for a few key vaccines. I do the rabies for the dog every 3 so we can get him back in to Canada when we travel (though we've never been asked to date). I'll get down now


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Our solids journey is so weird for me. He won't do purees. He loves to EAT stuff. He ate plain old rice today. It was peas yesterday. I squashed them to break the husk and get the good part out. He likes the texture thing, I guess.

Rice puffs are our new best friend.


----------



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
DUDE I didn't know robeez made mary janes!







I will have to get those for Claire next--she's nearly outgrown her 0-6 m purple butterfly shoes









They make pink ones too. Too cute! Black Mary Janes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
coolness







Tho I'm sorry you had a rotten midwife! Do you actually have a good amount of birth choices where you live?? *jealous*







:

Ah, choices besides a hospital. The nearest birth center is 3 hours.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
ps--so is anyone with a mobile baby still struggling to diaper them with prefolds???







: I am seriously thinking of buying nothing but AIOs, she will NOT. stay. STILL!









Even Fuzzibunz are a struggle. I love not doing diapers at night. I seriously fall asleep faster.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
a happy dh is worth a lot

I agree!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum4boys* 
We have a thrift shop here that we get them cheap under $5 a pair.

Well Maggie last night finally learned how to zurbert people. She spent the evening blowing on every one's tummy.







She has been blowing raspberries for weeks now. She was very proud of herself.

Five dollars, oh for lovely thriftstores. I don't think I know anyone except my friends from here who even know of Robeez.
Zuberts, how funny!


Krystal323 said:


> re: the job long term--well, we are so sick of where we live that regardless of what else happens, we're leaving the area as soon as this lease is up, in 5 months. I bet that sounds reckless huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mum4boys (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Rice puffs are our new best friend.


Speaking of rice puffs...I think I found gluten free dog food at Trader Joes. I read the label twice. Now I foget the name. I will go back and get it so you can look at the ingredents. There is a Trader Joes in Bellingham now btw.


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 

Can everyone please send us "good job situation" vibes for the next week or so?







DH just got an offer that has its pros and cons, but is *over twice* what he makes now














: He has to decide by the end of next week.

ps--so is anyone with a mobile baby still struggling to diaper them with prefolds???







: I am seriously thinking of buying nothing but AIOs, she will NOT. stay. STILL!









Best wishes on the job decision.

I only do prefold/cover at night when I'm sleeping. Otherwise he's in training pants that I put on while he's standing up at something or I sit him in my lap and pull them on. If he's asleep and I'm awake, he's naked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402* 
Thanks for the info. We need a refill on his Zantac, so I'll ask the ped if we can try Zegerid instead. I have to call today! So, in your opinion...should I do a TED or just stick with a gluten, dairy, and soy-free diet and reevaluate in a few weeks? Maybe a top 8-free diet? I don't mind TED'ing if it means we can start sleeping again and ds stops having blood in his stools.

I'd vote for a top 8 free diet. I attempted a TED 2-3 times and didn't last 24 hours each time. I had no support, so that probably helped but still. It's like SO depressing to think about only eating 3 things. It might take a little longer to figure out but just keep at it and try to observe and think about what you're eating, etc. I agree about giving his gut time too. Try to stick with something for 3-4 weeks before changing it so you can get some idea of what's happening from what.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh, and I'm totally having rediculous baby cravings so feel free to smack me around a little.
THANK GODESS FOR THE LAM & THE IUD!!

smack smack smack









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Rice puffs are our new best friend.

Yes! And I got these crispy things that are made from peas. Snapea Crisps

I think I just heard gunshots. I'm in a city, so that's a bad thing. At home it's no big deal!

Richella - I'm SO there when we drive down I35. Don't let me forget! It will be when our kids are older. LOL

So, I flew with my two kids and a 3.5 month old kitten on Thursday. First flight was delayed an hour, so we missed our connection and had to wait 4+ hours for the next flight. It went surprisingly well. I was prepared for pure hell, so I guess that helped. Henry was a doll - slept/nursed through both whole flights and had a nap on my back during the long layover. I am glad I won't have the kitten on the way back, and am already thinking about how I can pack better, but I'm excited to get better at flying with two kids because I do it 3-4 times a year.

It's hot in Florida y'all.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Our solids journey is so weird for me. He won't do purees. He loves to EAT stuff. He ate plain old rice today. It was peas yesterday. I squashed them to break the husk and get the good part out. He likes the texture thing, I guess.

all 3 of my kids have been this way. i pureed food for dd1 & dd2 but they really didn't enjoy eating until about 8 or 9 months....when they could grab it & shove it in their mouths themselves.







: and actually, ezra is just now starting to enjoy tasting things. up until today, he would grimace & spit out anything that came near his mouth. he turned a corner, though, and is now happily joining us in our strange mealtime rituals.







he doesn't eat much....just a few bites of this & that. i was so diligent with giving the girls one thing at a time but that's gone out the window with ez. i suppose if he had a reaction to something i would start from scratch but so far so good. and it's amazing how fast they learn to maneuver the food in their mouths, isn't it? the first few bites of food he had he gagged but today he ate O's & bits of banana & avocado without issue. i love it!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
An option might be a sippy cup though, have you tried that? Kayleigh takes sippy cups really well but still refuses the bottle.

As for the vet, I don't do vets unless I have to. They really are a rip-off.

I haven't tried a sippy & my milk. I will though. He'll take a bottle with liquid yogurt in it. I started the yogurt because of terrible yeast rash.

The vet said she thought Thug (our larger dog) has a skin infection which is why he's stinky. She gave me ($30!) a medicated shampoo. The active ingredients are miconazole nitrate & an anti-microbial. Back when Seamus was having yeast issues our beagle had yeast infections in his ears. We're apparenly yeasty up in here.

Anyway, I wanted to ask you-- Do you do heartworm preventative?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Anyway, I wanted to ask you-- Do you do heartworm preventative?

We don't, only because there have been no reported cases of heartworm in our area of the continent yet. My parents do (they use HeartGuardPlus I think), further east, and I would if we were out there for longer than 10 days a year with the dog. I considered giving it to him so he would be protected for the trip but tend to forget until it is too late, you have to give it at least 6 weeks prior to the possible exposure.


----------



## lisasaurus (Aug 29, 2007)

anyone elses baby making it nearly impossible to change their diaper? DS is soooo squirmy/rolling over/crawling now that it has become the biggest pain to change him. solutions?


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
This online shoe store is having a sale on kids shoes for $1 or $2 per pair. Thier shipping to Canada is outrageous, but those of you that are closer might have better luck in the shipping department.

Kristen, OMGosh that site is AWESOME!!! Thanks so much for sharing. If you want to ship things to me I'd be happy to met w/ you to get them too you so you can save on the shipping. Just let me know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
IUD stopped cramping, though I'm having cervical mucus alllllllllllllllllll the freaking time. Underpants liners are my friends.

Mickey started pulling up & started crawling in earnest a few days before x-mas. He's so happy.

Do you think it's OK to give him whole milk yogurt or goats milk instead of pumped milk or when I'm gone the two days a week (~5 hours at a time) for school? He's not taking my pumped milk from me or Jason, but that could change when it's my mom. If it's only one or two feedings two days a week my gut says that two feedings of whole milk yogurt for an 8-12 month old won't negatively impact his health, but I worry that it's too unconventional.. .

I'm addicted to sim's castaway on wii right now.
J's addicted to the Simpsons game.
We're both blowing thru the third season of LOST on DVD. Holy crap that show is NUTS!!! I can't wait for the fourth season







:

Uhhhh

I got some of my school books thru paperback swap.

OHHHHH
My life the last few days(weeks, sortof)
Dishwasher broke: $50 parts, free labor (me)
Under the sink valve broke: $330 parts/labor
Water heater broke:$340
Valve to water heater broke: $20 parts, free labor (J)
Getting ripped of at the vet for two dogs' annual visits:$580
Don't forget christmas presents: ~$700
Broken beautiful statue from my friend:








ONE EXPENSIVE ASSED MONTH & loss in faith of ability to pay off anything important: priceless


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Oh, and I'm totally having rediculous baby cravings so feel free to smack me around a little.
THANK GODESS FOR THE LAM & THE IUD!!


----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

Shoot Elise hit the post button.







I'll be back later to finish all my thoughts.


----------



## EFPookie (Feb 8, 2007)

:








:


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I haven't tried a sippy & my milk. I will though. He'll take a bottle with liquid yogurt in it. I started the yogurt because of terrible yeast rash.

The vet said she thought Thug (our larger dog) has a skin infection which is why he's stinky. She gave me ($30!) a medicated shampoo. The active ingredients are miconazole nitrate & an anti-microbial. Back when Seamus was having yeast issues our beagle had yeast infections in his ears. We're apparenly yeasty up in here.

Anyway, I wanted to ask you-- Do you do heartworm preventative?

I haven't done heartguard for the last several years, and one of my dogs got parasites this fall. They were easily treated with heartguard.

If you aren't already taking probiotics, I'd consider adding them to everyone's food including the dogs'. They should help with yeast.

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## emiLy (Sep 4, 2005)

New thread for January 2008.


----------

